# Corona - wie geht ihr damit um?



## Spassbass (13 März 2020)

Hallo liebe Kollegen aus dem Forum,

ich wollte mal Fragen wie ihr mit dem Thema umgeht gerade auch was die Arbeit angeht?
Geht ihr weiterhin normal zu Kunden oder macht ihr mehr Fernwartung?


Ich bin aus dem nördlichen Bayern und bin seit einer Woche im Homeoffice weil mein Chef in Südtirol war.
Bisher konnte ich noch normal Arbeiten, bin jetzt mal gespannt wie es weiter geht nachdem die Kindergärten in Bayern geschlossen sind und meine Frau im Krankenhaus arbeitet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 März 2020)

> nachdem die Kindergärten in Bayern geschlossen sind und meine Frau im Krankenhaus arbeitet.



Die Schulen in meinem Umkreis haben ab Montag auch geschlossen. Bis (aktuell mindestens) Mitte April.

Wie gehen wir damit um:
-Bei uns werden täglich mehrfach Türklinken desinfiziert
-Desinfektionsmittel wurde überall bereitgestellt
-Mitarbeiterinformation ( vermehrt Hände waschen, Veranstaltungen vermeiden... )
-Kein Hände schütteln


Besuche von Außendienstmitarbeitern anderer Firmen vermeiden wir aktuell.
Besuche von Kunden führen wir durch, dort versuche ich keine Hände zu schütteln, regelmäßig Hände waschen+desinfizieren...


----------



## MasterOhh (13 März 2020)

Bei uns wurden die allg. Hygienevorschriften, die es jedes Jahr zur Erkältungs/Grippe Zeit gibt mit wesentlich mehr Nachdruck der Belegschaft mitgeteilt. Dazu wurden alle externen Termine, die nicht zwingend notwendig sind, von der GF untersagt. Jeder Auswärtstermin muss nun explizit genehmigt werden.

Spender mit Desinfektionsmitteln gibt es bei uns flächendeckend seit der letzten großen Grippewelle vor 3 Jahren, dazu hängen überall Anleitungen aus, wie man sich richtig die Hände wäscht.

Schulen und Kitas haben bei uns NOCH nicht geschlossen. 
Unsere IT arbeitet aber schon an einem Konzept, wie man mehr Leuten die Heimarbeit ermöglichen kann. Das wird aber nur den Angestellten helfen. Die MA in der Produktion können wohl schlecht von zu Hause aus arbeiten .....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 März 2020)

> Schulen und Kitas haben bei uns NOCH nicht geschlossen.


Ja, bei uns ( Landkreis Augsburg / Mindelheim ) wurde das heute verkündet.


----------



## Captain Future (13 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Schulen in meinem Umkreis haben ab Montag auch geschlossen. Bis (aktuell mindestens) Mitte April.
> 
> Wie gehen wir damit um:
> -Bei uns werden täglich mehrfach Türklinken desinfiziert
> ...



So ist es bei uns auch.
Hat denn einer einen chinesischen Geschäftspartner ??? und mal etwas aus erster Quelle in Erfahrung bringen können ???


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 März 2020)

Privat unternehme ich etwas weniger ( keine Veranstaltungen, Kino... ), nicht zu Stoßzeiten einkaufen gehen...

Habe Urlaub in Italien gebucht in 2 Monaten, das wird wohl nichts


----------



## Ralle (13 März 2020)

Viele Leute sind noch sehr sorglos. 
ändewaschen, Abstand halten und kein Handschlag ist auch klar, Desinfektionsmittel ist oft nicht oder nicht genügend vorhanden.
Ich hab immer eigenes Desinfektionsmittel dabei und trage, wenn möglich Handschuhe. Hat auch den Vorteil dass man sich damit nicht ständig selbst ins Gesicht langt.
In viele Firmen kommt man nur noch bei dringendem Bedarf, also wenn die Anlage steht oder eine IBN nicht verschiebbar ist. Wir werden sicher viele Terminverschiebungen erleben, aber das ist derzeit auch ohne Corona so, der Krankenstand ist recht hoch. Türklinken desinfizieren würde ich auch gut finden, das werde ich mal ansprechen.

Insgesamt wird das sicher alles noch sehr schwierig und anstrengend, aber wer eine Siemens-PLC programmieren kann, bekommt das auch hin; denke ich mal ;-) Nur nicht den Mut verlieren!!!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 März 2020)

> Insgesamt wird das sicher alles noch sehr schwierig und anstrengend,  aber wer eine Siemens-PLC programmieren kann, bekommt das auch hin;  denke ich mal :wink: Nur nicht den Mut verlieren!!!



Ja, ich denke man muss jetzt keine Panik bekommen, aber gewisse Sachen eben beachten. Ich rechne schon fest damit, das es in meinem unmittelbaren Umfeld
Erkrankungen geben wird und versuche einfach besonnen mit der Situation umzugehen.

Problematisch wird es jetzt natürlich, das die Kinder bei uns nicht mehr in die Schule können, es wird aber auch empfohlen, die Kinder nicht zu Oma & Opa zu
schicken, da diese ggf. in einem höheren Alter sind und so zur Risikogruppe gehören.

Da muss ich mir noch etwas schlaues einfallen lassen :-/


----------



## Ralle (13 März 2020)

Wenn es ein Junge ist, kein Problem, stell einen PC mit Netzzugang und ein paar Ballerspiele bereit und du siehst ihn die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht mehr. Bei Mädchen wird schwieriger, vielleicht ein Hund ... ;-)


----------



## MFreiberger (13 März 2020)

Moin,

auf diesen Thread hatte ich gewartet, wollte ihn schon selber erstellen 

Auch bei uns werden möglichst viele MA ins Homeoffice gesteckt.
Noch ist der KiGa nicht geschlossen. Aber was macht man, wenn alle Schulen und KiTa/KiGa dicht sind? Denn: auch wenn man HO macht: mit kleinen Kindern ist das fast unmöglich. Die wollen betreut werden. Man kann sie ja mal für ein paar Stunden vor die Glotze setzen. Aber halt nicht tagelang. Dann werden sie nöckelig und brauchen "Bespaßung".

Es ist ja auch gut und schön, wenn die Bundesregierung die Wirtschaft rettet - also die Firmen - aber wie verkraften Privatleute einen Verdienstausfall, wenn die Firma sie für unbestimmte Zeit unendgeldlich in den Urlaub schickt? Privatinsolvenz?

Ansonsten halte ich den Virus selber für gar nicht so gefährlich. Er ist halt nur sehr ansteckend und das schon, bevor Symptome auftreten. Aber er soll weniger tödlich sein, als die alljährliche, bekannte Grippe.

Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es auch dazu inzwischen alternative Fakten!

VG

Mario


----------



## Ralle (13 März 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ansonsten halte ich den Virus selber für gar nicht so gefährlich. Er ist halt nur sehr ansteckend und das schon, bevor Symptome auftreten. Aber er soll weniger tödlich sein, als die alljährliche, bekannte Grippe.
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es auch dazu inzwischen alternative Fakten!
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist, dass es Risikogruppen gibt (Alte und Kranke) und genau denen bringen wir als Infizierte ohne Symptome dann die nette Krankheit vorbei.
Viele von denen kann man retten, wenn man die Kapazitäten hat, daher ist es wichtig, dass nicht alle auf einmal krank werden.
So hab ich das für mich mal zusammengefaßt.

Wie das mit dem Geld verdienen oder nicht verdienen wird, kann jetzt wohl noch keiner genau abschätzen. Sicher ist, dass Freelancer und Selbstständige eher nichts von der Regierung erwarten dürfen außer Repressionen (siehe Scheinselbstständigkeit etc.). Bei großen Firmen sieht das anders aus, die machen garantiert schön Pläne, wie man an Geld aus dem Säckl kommt. Kurzarbeiterregelungen helfen sicher einigen Firmen und Arbeitnehmern.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Junge ist, kein Problem, stell einen PC mit Netzzugang und ein paar Ballerspiele bereit und du siehst ihn die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht mehr. Bei Mädchen wird schwieriger, vielleicht ein Hund ... ;-)



2 Mädels :s17:


----------



## Ralle (13 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 2 Mädels :s17:



Ok, eine Katze und ein Hund, alle 4 in einen Raum.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ok, eine Katze und ein Hund, alle 4 in einen Raum.


Warum Katze und Hund in Gefahr bringen? SmartPhone mit WhatsApp genügt doch schon. Ladekabel nicht vergessen​​!​


----------



## PN/DP (13 März 2020)

Alle ausländischen Mitarbeiter verlassen heute freiwillig die Firma und reisen auf unbestimmte Zeit heim ins eigene Land. Man munkelt, daß einige Staaten die Grenzen dicht machen wollen, und da wollen die MA lieber bei der Familie im eigenen Land eingesperrt als ausgesperrt sein.


----------



## blackpeat (13 März 2020)

Ich sehe das noch sehr entspannt.

In der Firma gab es ein paar panischen Räumungen vom Gebäude und ein paar Abteilungen wurde ins Homeoffice geschickt. Wenn wir in einem Risikogebiet waren dann müssen wir 14tage im Homeoffice verbringen. Wenn die Position kein Homeoffice erlaubt ist man bezahlt beurlaubt außer man fährt in ein Gebiet was schon Risikogebiet ist dann hat man unbezahlten Urlaub.

Also wer jetzt nach Italien fährt bekommt kein Geld muss aber Zuhause bleiben wer schon Italien war wird bezahlt.

Von anderen Firmen weiß ich das mindestens 50% einer Abteilung im Homeoffice arbeiten müssen oder allen Mitarbeitern nahegelegt wird doch bitte von Zuhause zu arbeiten.


----------



## Tommi (13 März 2020)

Ich kann alles was geschrieben wurde, im Großen und Ganzen
bestätigen.
Hauptsache die Besatzungen der Leitwarten von Kraftwerken
und Netzbetreibern dünnen nicht unter Minimum aus.
Darüber berichtet noch keiner, Strom kommt halt aus der Steckdose...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2020)

Irgendwie finde ich die Todesrate sehr hoch, außer vielleicht in China. 

Italien 872 / 12462 zu China 3172 / 80981.

Ist das bei einer Grippewelle auch so krass?

Auffällig ist wie die Politiker, doch auf einmal sehr Nervös werden.  

Vorhin war ich Einkaufen, die Schlangen an der Kasse mit den vollen
Einkaufswagen war schon heftig. Da hab ich erst mal eine Packung 
Vierlagig gekauft, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Blockmove (13 März 2020)

Bei den Todesraten gibt es wilde Spekulationen und auch schon Verschwörungstheorien.
Von 0,12 bis 8%.
Läuft wohl unter dem Motto: Wer viel misst, mist viel Mist.

Bei der Grippe war es in den letzen Jahren so, dass etwa 200 labortechnisch bestätigte Fälle dem RKI gemeldet wurden.
Daraus errechnen dann schlaue Expertengruppen etwa 2000-3000 Todesfälle im Jahr.


----------



## nullkommanix (13 März 2020)

Moin,
in Hamburg und Umgebung sind die Schulen und Kitas ab Montag bis zum 19 April geschlossen.
Ich selber bin nach einer heftigen Op in einer Reha -Einrichtung und lerne laufen.In dieser Einrichtung wird an allen Ecken das Desinfektionsmittel von den Patienten geklaut.

@Captain Future:Ein Kunde in China sagte uns :wegen des verlängerten  Frühlingsfestes verschieben sich alle Termine.
Dienstreisen nach Korea wurden letzte Woche abgesagt und ein Kunde in der Mongolei hat sein Teile bei uns einlagern lassen -kann er jetzt nicht gebrauchen .


----------



## Larzerus (13 März 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Besatzungen der Leitwarten von Kraftwerken
> und Netzbetreibern dünnen nicht unter Minimum aus.
> Darüber berichtet noch keiner, Strom kommt halt aus der Steckdose...



Ich war heute in einem Kraftwerk in welchem die Vorbereitungsmaßnahmen schon laufen:
-Reserve Personal im bezahlten Urlaub
-Container mit Feldbetten stehen bereit
-Bei Schichtwechsel werden erst mal Maus und Tastatur desinfiziert


----------



## Maagic7 (13 März 2020)

wir haben doch rechnen gelernt!

wir haben ca. 83 Mio Einwohlner, die "Durchseuchung" stoppt lt. Experten bei etwa einer Infektionsrate von 2/3 der Gesamtbevölkerung (=Herdenimunisierung)

83 *2/3 = 55 Mio  Infizierte  1% davon wären 550.000;  

Für Europa 
746 Mio Einwohner 

746 *2/3  = 497 Mio infizierte 1% davon 4.97Mio

da reicht 1% für ne Panik, wenn es wirklich losgeht und das schnell passiert!
Wenn man sich das vor Augen hält, dann ist auch klar warum die Politik so reagiert.

Man stelle sich nur vor was los wäre, wenn die Politik nichts täte und das so zuschlägt!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2020)

hier noch mal aktuelle Zahlen. 
Anhang anzeigen 48892


----------



## Maagic7 (13 März 2020)

nach der Liste wären das
5352 / 140743 = 3.8% Todesrate    3.8% von 55Mio infizierten in DE wären 2.09Mio zu erwartende Todesfälle
in Europa dann 18.8 Mio

Wenn man nichts tut, wahrscheinlich alles komprimiert in ein paar Monaten


----------



## Ralle (13 März 2020)

Maagic7 schrieb:


> nach der Liste wären das
> 5352 / 140743 = 3.8% Todesrate    3.8% von 55Mio infizierten in DE wären 2.09Mio zu erwartende Todesfälle
> in Europa dann 18.8 Mio
> 
> Wenn man nichts tut, wahrscheinlich alles komprimiert in ein paar Monaten



Zu den Berechnungsmethoden gibt es schon diverse Veröffentlichungen.
Deine Rechnung paßt so nicht, denn ein Teil der derzeitig tatsächlich Infizierten (die nicht sterben) ist gar nicht in der Statistik enthalten. 
Entweder die Symptome sind zu gering oder fehlinterpretiert. Nicht dass es beruhigt, aber die zu erwartenden Todesfälle sind dadurch von dir viel zu hoch berechnet. Trotdem wäre auch bei optimistischerem Herangehen immer noch eine schrecklich hohe Zahl an Toten zu beklagen.


----------



## ducati (14 März 2020)

zu den verschiedenen prozentualen Angaben hab ich letztens das hier gelesen: https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...s-Fallsterblichkeit-False-Number-4679338.html
Die ganze Statistik basiert noch auf relativ geringer und unsicherer Datenbasis...

irgendwie weiss man nicht, was man von dem ganzen halten soll. Urlaubspläne sind grad schwierig. Man weiss nicht, wo man nächste Woche noch hinreisen kann, und ob man wieder zurück darf...
Aber sicherlich in diesem Jahr alles nicht von Chinesischen Touristen überlaufen 

Hier wird grad alles mögliche dicht gemacht, Yogastudio, Sauna, Kletterhalle... 

Dann heissts bald Eigeninitiative in allen Bereichen.


----------



## Blockmove (14 März 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Hier wird grad alles mögliche dicht gemacht, Yogastudio, Sauna, Kletterhalle...



Also "draussen" bleibt geöffnet


----------



## ducati (14 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also "draussen" bleibt geöffnet


stimmt, aber man hat sich doch schon arg an die Rundumsorglosspaßgesellschaft gewöhnt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 März 2020)

Ich hatte mir für 2020 sowieso ein ruhiges Jahr verordnet nach 3 Jahren Vollgas. Das es so ruhig wird konnte ja keiner ahnen....


----------



## hucki (14 März 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Hier wird grad alles mögliche dicht gemacht, Yogastudio, Sauna, Kletterhalle...
> 
> Dann heissts bald Eigeninitiative in allen Bereichen.


Ich vermute mal, dass zum Jahreswechsel Hebammen en gros gesucht werden...


----------



## hucki (14 März 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass zum Jahreswechsel Hebammen en gros gesucht werden...


BTW:


----------



## Heinileini (14 März 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass zum Jahreswechsel Hebammen en gros gesucht werden...


Offenbar gibt es auch für den Spruch "Prognosen sind schwierig - besonders, wenn sie die Zukunft betreffen" die brühmt-berüchtigte Ausnahme, die so schön die [bzw. das Ausbleiben der] Regel bestätigt.
Aber die Weichen wurden ja schon in der Vergangenheit gestellt. Ein Beruf, den man sich nicht leisten kann, weil er weniger einbringt, als die Versicherung der Ausübung erfordert.
Eine BerufsAusbildung, die plötzlich bisher ungeahnte Qualifikationen voraussetzt und trotzdem nicht angetreten werden kann.    
Also Augen zu und weitermachen, damit es wenigstens in ferner Zukunft nicht an Nachwuchs fehlen muss.


----------



## vollmi (15 März 2020)

Wer kennt noch dieses schmankerl?


----------



## zako (15 März 2020)

America first - so geht zumindest Trump mit dem Thema um

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...AhAB&usg=AOvVaw2sfaduxXppagLq4IVjPBlZ&ampcf=1


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 März 2020)

zako schrieb:


> America first - so geht zumindest Trump mit dem Thema um
> 
> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...gQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw2sfaduxXppagLq4IVjPBlZ&cf=1



Und wo ist das Problem? Dass sich ein Präsident zum Wohle des eigenen Volkes einsetzt?

Hier dürfen wir uns durch GEZ bezahlt anhören, dass unsere Eltern und Großeltern doch der Umwelt zuliebe abkratzen sollen:

https://youtu.be/NyE0g4f-8eE


----------



## zako (15 März 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Dass sich ein Präsident zum Wohle des eigenen Volkes einsetzt?


... sorry, aber ich habe mit solchen Methoden schon ein Problem.


----------



## Mrtain (15 März 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Dass sich ein Präsident zum Wohle des eigenen Volkes einsetzt?
> 
> Hier dürfen wir uns durch GEZ bezahlt anhören, dass unsere Eltern und Großeltern doch der Umwelt zuliebe abkratzen sollen:
> 
> https://youtu.be/NyE0g4f-8eE



Und was haben GEZ und das verhalten von Trump miteinander zu tun? Aber ok, Birnen und Äpfel werden ja öfters in einen Topf geworfen und verglichen... 
Aber Satire ist halt auch nicht jedermanns Sache...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 März 2020)

zako schrieb:


> ... sorry, aber ich habe mit solchen Methoden schon ein Problem.



Die Methoden unseres Wirtschaftssystems, Aufkaufen und Patente sichern. Dass Patente gerade im medizinischen Bereich äußerst fragwürdig sind sei mal dahingestellt. Das ist aber kein Trump-Problem sondern ein generelles Problem. Aber Trump-bashing ist ja viel einfacher als auf die eigentlichen Probleme einzugehen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Aber Satire ist halt auch nicht jedermanns Sache...



Trump = Regierung, GEZ = Regierungsmedium.

Unsere Verständnisse von "Satire" scheinen sich voneinander zu unterscheiden. Ich kenne Satire so, dass sie sich üblicherweise gegen die Mächtigen und nach oben richtet. Und nicht gerade noch auf die Armen und Schwächsten einer Gesellschaft einschlägt.

Und zu dem Thema aus dem Video solltest du dich vielleicht noch einmal mit der deutschen Geschichte gerade zur Zeit des Nationalsozialismus beschäftigen, da scheint ja aktuell etwas Zeit zu sein um seine Geschichtskenntnisse etwas aufzufrischen. Vor allem die Themenbereiche Eugenik und Euthanasie. Wenn das dein Humor ist, dann wirst du da viele Dinge finden woran du dich erfreuen kannst.


----------



## Captain Future (15 März 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Dass sich ein Präsident zum Wohle des eigenen Volkes einsetzt?



Mit Begriffen wie:

- ein Volk
- Nationalität
- eigene Kultur
- wir zuerst und dann die anderen
- usw. 

Haben wir in Deutschland sowieso ein großes Problem.

Dein Video ist noch harmlos es gibt noch eine Hip-Hop-Band K.I.Z 

Zitat
"Am Corona-Virus sterben nur alte, weiße Männer"
https://twitter.com/BlackDo04913777/status/1237154024228519936

Wir leben in einer geilen Zeit......


----------



## Captain Future (15 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Aber Satire ist halt auch nicht jedermanns Sache...



Das hat mit Satire nichts zu tun... das ist einfach nur makaber


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 März 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Dein Video ist noch harmlos es gibt noch eine Hip-Hop-Band K.I.Z
> 
> Zitat
> "Am Corona-Virus sterben nur alte, weiße Männer"
> ...



Vielleicht ist das die Erklärung für das Horten von Toilettenpapier: Das vermehrte Auftreten von Arschlöchern.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Dass sich ein Präsident zum Wohle des eigenen Volkes einsetzt?
> 
> Hier dürfen wir uns durch GEZ bezahlt anhören, dass unsere Eltern und Großeltern doch der Umwelt zuliebe abkratzen sollen:
> 
> https://youtu.be/NyE0g4f-8eE



Die öffentlichen hatten doch gerade den Skandal mit „Oma fährt im Hühnerstall Motorrad“
haben die Macher keine Großeltern?
Ich verstehe so etwas nicht und muss schlechten Humor auch noch bezahlen!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 März 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die öffentlichen hatten doch gerade den Skandal mit „Oma fährt im Hühnerstall Motorrad“
> haben die Macher keine Großeltern?
> Ich verstehe so etwas nicht und muss schlechten Humor auch noch bezahlen!



Ich vermute mittlerweile, das ist kein Humor mehr sondern durchaus ernst gemeint. Zumindest soll dieser Gedanke unters Volk gebracht und "vorstellbar" gemacht werden. Anders kann ich mir diese konzertierte Verbreitung von solchen Ideen mit dem absichtlichem Sterben lassen von "Unwürdigen" oder "Nutzlosen", oder wie auch kürzlich von Verfrachtung von Reichen in Zwangsarbeiterlager oder auch Tötung nicht erklären. Natürlich ist das dann alles "Humor" und nur "Satire", aber der Gedanke geht bei einigen Menschen in den Köpfen um. Da sitzt ja nicht nur einer im stillen Kämmerlein und brütet sich seine krummen Gedanken im Kopf zusammen, sondern das sind ganze Gruppen die sich das zusammen ausbrüten, völlig ohne Skrupel.

Das einzig gute an der zweifelhaften deutschen Geschichte ist ja, jeder noch so menschenverachtende Dreck wurde im Nationalsozialismus oder der DDR ausprobiert. Und die Folgen eines solchen Denken und Handels lassen sich in den Geschichtsbüchern nachlesen. Anscheinend haben hier einige immer noch nicht genug.


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2020)

Leute echt, die Diskussion, die sich da gerade entwicklelt, empfinde ich tatsächlich als "Voll daneben"!

Die Frage, wie weit Satire gehen darf, klären wir im Forum sicher nicht, das haben übrigens schon ein paar Volldeppen in Frankreich versucht, sieh dazu "Charlie Hebdo"
Gleiches gilt für die Grenzen, die Kapitalismus haben sollte oder eben nicht. Ich empfinde Trumps Angebot als unanständig, viele Amerikaner sehen das sicher anders. 
Er kann ja gerne Geld geben, um an den Ergebnissen zu partizipieren und die Forschung voranzutreiben, aber Exklusiv?????? Das ist grenzenlos schäbig oder? So isser eben, der Gute


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> L
> Gleiches gilt für die Grenzen, die Kapitalismus haben sollte oder eben nicht. Ich empfinde Trumps Angebot als unanständig, viele Amerikaner sehen das sicher anders.



Das Statement "exklusiv" kam bisher von unserer Bundesregierung.
Gegenüber der Schweiz handelt unsere Bundesregierung übrigens so:
https://nzzas.nzz.ch/schweiz/offener-streit-mit-deutschland-um-masken-ld.1545115?reduced=true


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das Statement "exklusiv" kam bisher von unserer Bundesregierung.
> Gegenüber der Schweiz handelt unsere Bundesregierung übrigens so:
> https://nzzas.nzz.ch/schweiz/offener-streit-mit-deutschland-um-masken-ld.1545115?reduced=true



Ja, das Eine schließt das Andere doch nicht aus oder?
Wenn man den einen für unanständig hält ist der Andere nicht autoamtisch der Anständige. Das ist eher keine Frage des Systems, sondern eine Frage der humanitären Bildung!


----------



## Captain Future (15 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Die Frage, wie weit Satire gehen darf, klären wir im Forum sicher nicht, das haben übrigens schon ein paar Volldeppen in Frankreich versucht, sieh dazu "Charlie Hebdo"



??? Wer sind denn die Volldeppen ? Die von der Zeitung oder die von der Religion ?


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> ??? Wer sind denn die Volldeppen ? Die von der Zeitung oder die von der Religion ?



Für mich ist das klar, aber wenn du es für dich noch nicht beatwortet hast, wird es vielleicht mal Zeit?

OK, Klarstellung für den Captain - Mit Volldeppen meine ich Leute die meinen, jemanden umbringen zu müssen, nur weil er andere Vorstellungen und Werte hat, als sie selbst!


----------



## Captain Future (15 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Für mich ist das klar, aber wenn du es für dich noch nicht beatwortet hast, wird es vielleicht mal Zeit?



Wollte wissen wer für dich die Volldeppen sind ist ja auch dein Spruch. Außerdem kann keiner riechen was für dich klar ist.
Also bitte beantworte doch einfach die Frage oder ist das ein Problem für dich ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2020)

Vielleicht sollte man mal wieder zum Thema zurück kehren.

"Corona, wie geht ihr damit um" und nicht Rassismus, politische Einstellung oder Nationalsozialismus.

Das Thema ist wichtig, da es uns alle betrifft, hier viele Programmierer mitreden, welche viel unterwegs sind, Möglichkeiten von Homeoffice mit Teamviewer
oder auf sonstige Art, Fernwartung, Produktionsstopps und ihre Folgen.....


----------



## Captain Future (15 März 2020)

Eine Bekannte von mir lebt in Italien. Da ist es jetzt soweit das nur noch Menschen ohne Vorerkrankung an eine Langzeit-Beatmung kommen.
Sieht so aus das Menschen mit Asthma, Bronchitis usw. schlechte Karten haben wenn die Geräte fehlen und man eine Entscheidung treffen muß.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2020)

Ich hoffe, dass die Epedemie an einigen Stelle ein Umdenken in Gang bringt:  



bessere Bezahlung im Gesundheitswesen (kritische Infrastruktur) 
(Arzneimittel-)Produktion auf der Erde besser verteilen
https://t1p.de/orvo 
Digitalisierung der Schulbildung (Online-Zusammenarbeit statt Arbeitsblätter mailen) 

Nur befürchte ich, dass – wie seither immer – alles beim Alten bleibt, sobald die Schmerzen ein wenig abgeklungen sind.

Nebenbei: Desinfektionsmittel muss man nicht bei Hehlern und/oder zum  zigfachen Preis kaufen, man kann es nach den Rezepturen der WHO einfach selber mischen:
https://t1p.de/y1bl


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2020)

Es wird sicherlich alles oder vieles so bleiben wie es war wenn es abgeklungen ist. Das liegt wohl an der Art des Menschen. Gewohnheit, Faulheit, Gemütlichkeit. Ich nehme mich da nicht aus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2020)

Ich wohne auf dem Land, dort ist vieles so wie vorher, normales einkaufen... Aber alle Veranstaltungen abgesagt, treffen werden reduziert. Gestern in Augsburg waren Läden leer gekauft, die Menschen scheinen teilweise panisch zu sein. Edeka Augsburg hat heute verkündet, das Verkäufe rationiert werden, max 2 Dosen, 1x Toilettenpapier... Verrückte Zeiten


----------



## Blockmove (15 März 2020)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die Epedemie an einigen Stelle ein Umdenken in Gang bringt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zumindest hat CureVac das Angebot der USA abgelehnt
https://www.n-tv.de/politik/CureVac-lehnt-Exklusivvertrag-mit-USA-ab-article21643024.html
Sollte CureVac wirklich einen Impfstoff finden, dann wird aber mancher Fußballfan ein Problem bekommen.
Dietmar Hopp ist da Gesellschafter


----------



## Howard (16 März 2020)

Als Zahlen-Nerd kann ich euch folgenden Artikel mal empfehlen, da ist anhand von Simulationen wirklich gut beschrieben was die aktuellen Maßnahmen bewirken sollen:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/corona-simulator/


----------



## MFreiberger (16 März 2020)

Moin,

Also die Idee hinter den ganzen Maßnahmen soll ja sein, dass bei diesem, erstmaligen Auftreten der Krankheit, keine unkontrollierte Infizierung von wichtigem Personal der Infrastruktur entsteht.

Das soll heißen, dass das Auftreten der Krankheit für die Bevölkerung entzerrt werden soll. Man befürchtet andernfalls, dass die Infrastuktur des Landes unkontrolliert zusammenbricht. Durch das Entzerren verteilt sich die Menge der infizierten Menschen auf eine größere Zeit.

Also die Krankheit ist ähnlich schlimm, wie die Influenza. Man geht wohl auch davon aus, dass wir ALLE früher oder später mit Corona infiziert werden. Dann wird die Corona-Welle im nächsten Jahr ähnlich verlaufen, wie Influenza in jedem Frühling.

Im vergleich zu Italien ist das Deutsche Gesundheitssystem (noch) leistungsfähiger. Die zusätzlichen Maßnahmen (Schulschließungen, Events absagen, etc.) sollen ja "nur" dazu dienen, die Ausbreitung zu verlangsamen.

VG

Mario


----------



## Mrtain (16 März 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Das hat mit Satire nichts zu tun... das ist einfach nur makaber


Ja, aber das kann Satire auch sein. Muss nicht jedem gefallen, meinen Geschmack hats auch nicht getroffen, auch wenn das hier so dargestellt wird.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Trump = Regierung, GEZ = Regierungsmedium.



Erstens ist die GEZ kein Medium, sondern eine Behörde/Unternehmen, die die Finanzierung der öffentlich rechtlichen Sender regelt.
Der Unterschied zwischen einer Aussage des Regierungsoberhaupt eines Staates und eines TV Senders, der keiner stattlichen Zensur untersteht, sollte ihnen eigentlich klar sein. Vielleicht sollten sie sich diesen Unterschied nochmals zur Gemüte führen, da scheint ja aktuell etwas Zeit für da zu sein. 
Wenn Sie allerdings staatliche Zensur der Medien wünschen, Flüge nach China sind derzeit günstig zu haben.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Unsere Verständnisse von "Satire" scheinen sich voneinander zu unterscheiden. Ich kenne Satire so, dass sie sich üblicherweise gegen die Mächtigen und nach oben richtet. Und nicht gerade noch auf die Armen und Schwächsten einer Gesellschaft einschlägt.




Vielleicht fehlt Ihnen einfach nur der intellektuelle Zugang zu dieser Art von Satire?
Aber anscheinend muss ich das für Sie klarstellen: Es hat meinen Geschmack auch nicht getroffen, aber ich konnte erkennen, dass es sehr zugespitzt formuliert war. Der Unterschied zwischen Ihnen und mir ist der, dass ich andere Meinung durchaus akzeptieren kann, auch wenn diese mir nicht gefallen. Ich habe halt die Wahl getroffen, mich nicht drüber aufzuregen, das Video auszuschalten und nicht wie ein Wutbürger darüber zu lamentieren.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und zu dem Thema aus dem Video solltest du dich vielleicht noch einmal mit der deutschen Geschichte gerade zur Zeit des Nationalsozialismus beschäftigen, da scheint ja aktuell etwas Zeit zu sein um seine Geschichtskenntnisse etwas aufzufrischen. Vor allem die Themenbereiche Eugenik und Euthanasie. Wenn das dein Humor ist, dann wirst du da viele Dinge finden woran du dich erfreuen kannst.



Das ist aber sehr viel Meinung bei sehr wenig wissen über meinen Bildungsstand bzw. Humor.
 Aber ok, nur damit Sie im Bilde sind: Ich bin in der nähe von Hadamar aufgewachsen, sie als selbsternannter Experte für Euthanasie wissen ja sicherlich, was da zur Zeit des Dritten Reiches passiert ist. Zudem hatte ich das Glück, während meiner schulischen Ausbildung als junger Erwachsener Ausschwitz und Theresienstadt zu besuchen. 
Und nein, ich erfreue mich nicht am Unheil anderer Menschen. Aber anscheinend erfreut es Sie, hier irgendwelche Alternativen Fakten über mich in die Welt zu setzten. 
Das wiederum erklärt auch für mich Ihr Faible für Trump.​


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das die Erklärung für das Horten von Toilettenpapier: Das vermehrte Auftreten von Arschlöchern.



In Anbetracht des Bildes, was ich von Ihnen habe, müssten Sie sich ja momentan so richtig wohlfühlen...


----------



## infomike (16 März 2020)

Es geht ja darum die Kapazitäten der Krankenhäuser zu bewahren das auch jeder der sich infiziert hat und eine Beatmungsmaschine braucht auch eine bekommen kann.

Es ist nicht mehr die Frage "Ob" sondern "Wann" man sich infiziert. Um dieses "Wann" hinauszuzögern sind die Einschnitte eben nötig.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Mrtain (16 März 2020)

Zudem spendet der auch sehr viel an Krankenhäuser. Ich kann den Zorn der paar Hansel gegen Herrn Hopp nicht nachvolziehen...


----------



## Mrtain (16 März 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mittlerweile, das ist kein Humor mehr sondern durchaus ernst gemeint. Zumindest soll dieser Gedanke unters Volk gebracht und "vorstellbar" gemacht werden. Anders kann ich mir diese konzertierte Verbreitung von solchen Ideen mit dem absichtlichem Sterben lassen von "Unwürdigen" oder "Nutzlosen", oder wie auch kürzlich von Verfrachtung von Reichen in Zwangsarbeiterlager oder auch Tötung nicht erklären. Natürlich ist das dann alles "Humor" und nur "Satire", aber der Gedanke geht bei einigen Menschen in den Köpfen um. Da sitzt ja nicht nur einer im stillen Kämmerlein und brütet sich seine krummen Gedanken im Kopf zusammen, sondern das sind ganze Gruppen die sich das zusammen ausbrüten, völlig ohne Skrupel.
> 
> Das einzig gute an der zweifelhaften deutschen Geschichte ist ja, jeder noch so menschenverachtende Dreck wurde im Nationalsozialismus oder der DDR ausprobiert. Und die Folgen eines solchen Denken und Handels lassen sich in den Geschichtsbüchern nachlesen. Anscheinend haben hier einige immer noch nicht genug.



Sie haben bestimmt auch fleißig die Ibuprofen-Sprachnachricht weitergeleitet oder? Und morgen wird der Coronavirus per Chemtrail verbreitet... Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal weniger Verschwörungstheorien lesen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Sie haben bestimmt auch fleißig die Ibuprofen-Sprachnachricht weitergeleitet oder? Und morgen wird der Coronavirus per Chemtrail verbreitet... Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal weniger Verschwörungstheorien lesen...



Mein Gott, mach halt einen eigenen Beitrag auf oder trefft euch in einer Kneipe zum Gedankenaustausch.


----------



## Markus (16 März 2020)

Ich zieh mir abends auf YT immer die Videos von LPndie rein, er bereitet die Informationen - meiner Meinung nach - seht gut auf:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQkU7oHk3P-qv_RBlo-l4yA/videos?app=desktop


----------



## Mrtain (16 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mein Gott, mach halt einen eigenen Beitrag auf oder trefft euch in einer Kneipe zum Gedankenaustausch.



Für ein Bier in einer Kneipe bin ich immer zu haben  Aber hast recht, ist jetzt Schluss mit dem Sandkastengeplänkel. Zumindest meinerseits.

Momentan ist bei uns auf dem Land noch alles relativ entspannt, bis auf die Hamsterkäufe. Hab nur heute erfahren, dass mein Jahresurlaub, der am Sonntag starten sollte ins Wasser fällt. Thailand macht jetzt auch die Schotten dicht. Aber zumindest bleiben wir nicht auf den Kosten sitzen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 März 2020)

Offensichtlich hat so manch einer die Situation noch gar nicht richtig erkannt. Das wird sich in den nächsten Tagen zwangsläufig ändern.


Ich habe eben mal gerade die aktuellen Zahlen hochgerechnet.

Anhand der Zahlen liegt die Sterberate derzeit:



weltweit: 3,941%
europaweit: 4,341%
deutschlandweit: 0,207%

Sind diese Zahlen noch nicht so representativ, oder wie kann man sich das erklären?


----------



## Mrtain (16 März 2020)

https://www.theeuropean.de/wolfram-weimer/coronavirus-welche-sterberate-ist-zu-erwarten/ 

fand ich sehr interessant dazu


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> https://www.theeuropean.de/wolfram-weimer/coronavirus-welche-sterberate-ist-zu-erwarten/
> 
> fand ich sehr interessant dazu



Aber warum unterscheidet sich Deutschland so stark vom Rest der Welt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hat so manch einer die Situation noch gar nicht richtig erkannt. Das wird sich in den nächsten Tagen zwangsläufig ändern.
> 
> 
> Ich habe eben mal gerade die aktuellen Zahlen hochgerechnet.
> ...



Da möchte ich mich mal gerne selber zitieren 



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich die Todesrate sehr hoch, außer vielleicht in China.
> 
> Italien 872 / 12462 zu China 3172 / 80981.
> 
> ...



Ich kann mit diesen Statistiken nicht umgehen, ich finde trotzdem immer noch
die Rate für zu hoch und die Politiker zu nervös. Die haben bestimmt gute 
Analytiker.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2020)

Während die Deutschen Klopapier bunkern ....

aus dem Liveticker von nTV


> +++ 10:57 Holländer hamstern Cannabis +++
> In der Coronakrise nicht ohne mein Gras: Nach diesem Motto hamstern in den Niederlanden viele Konsumenten angesichts der von der Regierung angekündigten Schließung der Coffeeshops nun Cannabis. Zu Dutzenden standen die Niederländer vor den Marihuana-Cafés an, um noch in letzter Minute Gras und Zubehör für die nächsten Wochen ergattern zu können. "Für vielleicht zwei Monate werden wir kein Gras bekommen können, deshalb wäre es schön, ein bisschen im Haus zu haben", sagte ein Käufer. Die Schlangen bildeten sich schon wenige Minuten, nachdem die niederländischen Gesundheits- und Bildungsminister am Sonntag in einer Pressekonferenz die Schließung von Schulen, Bars und anderen Geschäften angekündigt hatten.


----------



## hucki (16 März 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Während die Deutschen Klopapier bunkern ....


Und in Frankreich werden Kondome und Rotwein knapp.
Jede Nation verbringt den Weltuntergang halt anders...


----------



## Lurchie (16 März 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hat so manch einer die  Situation noch gar nicht richtig erkannt. Das wird sich in den nächsten  Tagen zwangsläufig ändern.
> 
> 
> Ich habe eben mal gerade die aktuellen Zahlen hochgerechnet.
> ...



Wenn man nur die schwerkranken Coronafälle registiert ist die Sterberate natürlich sehr hoch. Wenn man dann nicht genug Kapazitäten hat wird die Rate schnell noch höher.
Daher wird die Sterberate in Deutschland rasant steigen wenn jetzt schlagartig viele erkranken. Wenn man aber davon ausgeht das viele mit Symptomen nicht getestet werden (weil die Labore keine Kapazitäten haben und man nicht ins Raster passt und nicht lebensgefährdet ist) wird die Anzahl der nicht tödlichen Fälle am Ende auch steigen.
Ergo: Jetzt 0,3%, binnen kurzer Zeit 3% und wenn der Spuk vorbei ist merkt man waren doch "nur" 0,5% ?? weil alle nicht tödlichen Fälle bekannt werden.

In Italien mit einem schlechteren Versorgunsstand:
Zu Anfang 0,5, jetzt 4,3% am Ende 0,8% ??? (Glaskugellesen)

Wenn man mit einer Durchseuchung rechnet (60-70% stecken sich an) ist das immer noch makaber

80 Mio x 67% x 0,5% = 268.000 Tote in Deutschland
7,5 Mrd x 67% x 1% = 50.250.000 Tote auf der Welt (1% weil weltweit die Rate im Schnitt höher ist)

Da bleibt uns nur: Ausnahmsweise auf das zu höhren was Experten im Fernsehen sagen.

Solidarisch sein und das Toilettenpapier den alten und schwachen liefern (die jetzt am besten mal eine geraume Zeit zu hause bleiben)
Die Kinder wirklich nicht bei Oma & Opa abgeben (weil man doch lieber arbeiten geht)

Ich merke in meinem Bekanntenkreis leider bei vielen die Scheißegal-Einstellung (ich bin ja jung mir passiert nichts)


----------



## Markus (16 März 2020)

Lurchie schrieb:


> Ich merke in meinem Bekanntenkreis leider bei vielen die Scheißegal-Einstellung (ich bin ja jung mir passiert nichts)



Kann ich bestätigen. 
Die Situation zeigt deutlich wie unglaublich naiv und egoistisch unsere Gesellschaft ist. Da es mit Appellen nicht funktioniert, und das Volk unter Quarantäne "erhöhte Vereinsaktivität oder Urlaub in SH" versteht, wird es halt auf irgendwas mit Ausgangssperre und Militär hinauslaufen. 

Ich wünsche mir das solche Idioten in entsprechende Listen eingetragen werden. Listen die einem Verzweifelten Arzt, der an einem Beatmungsgerät eine Entscheidung treffen muss, die niemand jemals treffen möchte, eventuell die Entscheidung erleichtern können... 

Aber beim Cononapartyvolk scheint es noch nicht angekommen zu sein dass diese Entscheidungen bei italienischen Ärzten zum "Taggesgeschäft" gehören...


----------



## ducati (17 März 2020)

Naja, das ganze hat wie immer viele Seiten. Zum Thema Egoismus kann ich nur sagen:
Es sterben seit Jahrzehnten überall auf der Welt Millionen Menschen an allen möglichen teils sogar heilbaren oder vermeidbaren Krankheiten, ohne dass es in den westlichen Medien groß Aufmersamkeit erregt. Ist ja alles weit weg! Jetzt, wo es uns persönlich betrifft, sieht das auf einmal anders aus? Sind die 1Mio Menschen die jährlich an Tuberkulose sterben weniger wert, als wir hier jetzt?
Ein schwieriges Thema, aber oft wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, und das regt mich persönlich immer auf....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2020)

Lurchie schrieb:


> Ich merke in meinem Bekanntenkreis leider bei vielen die Scheißegal-Einstellung (ich bin ja jung mir passiert nichts)



Ja, kann ich auch bestätigen und nicht nachvollziehen. Letzten Samstag habe ich im vorbeifahren noch gesehen, dass viele Leute im
Restaurant sitzen, Arbeitskollegen erzählen mir was vom Kinofilm den Sie angeschaut haben..... :-(

Warum müssen Restaurants und Kino´s Zwangsgeschlossen werden. Sollte dies nicht automatisch passieren weil keiner mehr kommt.
Ich habe auch schon Eltern erlebt die mir sagten "ja aber den Kindern ist es langweilig". Ja, Pech.


Auch wenn man jung ist und nicht zur Risikogruppe gehört, gerade die sollten nun Rücksicht auf die Generation nehmen, welche
zur Risikogruppe gehören. Ich habe kein Problem damit, zu Hause zu bleiben, mich mal auf die Terasse zu setzen und ein Buch zu lesen
oder eine DVD zu schauen. Und wenn das ein paar Wochen so ist, dann ist es halt so.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> K
> Aber beim Cononapartyvolk scheint es noch nicht angekommen zu sein dass diese Entscheidungen bei italienischen Ärzten zum "Taggesgeschäft" gehören...



Ja, dies wurde mir gestern auch vom Robert Koch Institut mitgeteilt, das in Italien >80 jährige gar nicht mehr an ein Beatmungsgerät kommen um den Platz für
jemand freizuhalten, der definitiv eine Überlebenschance hat. Eine ganz schlimme Situation für die Ärtzte. Für die Patienten natürlich noch viel mehr


----------



## infomike (17 März 2020)

Mir hat man noch beigebracht das man die Älteren mit Respekt behandelt und achtet.

Gestern wollten wir für meine Schwiegereltern einkaufen gehen da sie zur Risikogruppe zählen.

Nach *3h und 5 Einkaufläden *hatten wir noch immer keine Milch und Klopapier bekommen. Meine Familie muss sich jetzt das Klopapier und die Milch teilen. Wir können nur heute wieder los ziehen und hoffen das wir heute noch was ergattern können.

Ich verstehe unsere Gesellschaft nicht! Es läuft in der Realität nicht so ab wie uns in Hollywood  Filmen vorgegaukelt wird.
Wenn sich jeder ein bisschen, nur ein ganz kleines bisschen, mal Gedanken um seine Nächsten machen würde bin ich der Überzeugung wir hätten keine leeren Regale.

Grüße Mike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2020)

> Nach *3h und 5 Einkaufläden *hatten wir noch immer keine Milch und  Klopapier bekommen. Meine Familie muss sich jetzt das Klopapier und die  Milch teilen. Wir können nur heute wieder los ziehen und hoffen das wir  heute noch was ergattern können.



Ja, was ich wirklich nervig finde. Ich habe gestern für mich und meine Mutter eingekauft, damit sie nicht raus muß. Ich habe nur eine 
Großpackung Toilettenpapier gekauft obwohl ich auch zwei oder drei hätte mitnehmen können. Und als ich durch den Laden fing konnte
ich mir von zwei Leuten Kommentare anhören "mein Gott die mit dem Toilettenpapier".

Ja, entschuldigung. Ich habe fast keins mehr, meine Mutter auch nicht so viel und ich habe bewusst nicht mal viel davon gekauft. Was für Ar...lö....


----------



## infomike (17 März 2020)

Bei uns hängt an vielen Regalen ein Zettel dran mit dem Hinweis: "Nur eine Packung pro Einkauf" oder "Nur in Haushaltsüblichen Mengen". 

Und wehe man kauft dann 2 Päckchen Butter, dann bekommt man zu hören das man nur eines kaufen darf da es sich nicht um eine Haushaltsübliche Menge handelt.

Verrückte Gesellschaft gerade eben. Was machen wir denn wenn wir wirklich mal alle 4 Wochen zu Hause bleiben müssen? Was geschieht bei uns wenn wie in Spanien die Polizei kontrolliert dass man auch wirklich zu Hause bleibt?
Noch dürfen wir ja wenigstens einen Spaziergang machen und man fühlt sich nicht eingesperrt.

Die meisten haben es eben noch nicht verstanden das es uns alle treffen wird und alle Maßnahmen nur darauf abzielen unser Gesundheitssystem vor dem Kollaps zu bewahren.

In diesem Sinne, frohes Arbeiten wer denn noch arbeiten gehen darf oder dieses von zu Hause aus erledigen kann.

Bleibt alle gesund.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Ralle (17 März 2020)

Ich finde es schwierig, dass man keine einfachen Möglichkeiten für einen Test hat. Ich hab auch Bekannte, die wollten sich testen lassen und denen wurde dannn gesagt, ohne eindeutige Symptome wird nicht getestet.
D.h. im Umkehrschluß, es laufen garantiert viele Fälle herum, die unbemerkt bleiben und bleiben werden. Es ist ja immer noch Erkältungszeit, gleichzeitig schon Heuschnupfen-Alarm. Viele Menschen zeigen also auch leichte Symptome, die aber gar ncihts mit dem Virs zu tun haben. Da läuft dann letztendlich tatsächlich auf eine Beschränkung der Bewegungsmöglichkeiten hinaus. Wir stehen also erst am Anfang.

PS: Zum Menschenbild; gegenseitige Hilfe usw. Seid nicht so streng, viele helfen ja, das finde ich gut. Aber unser Selbstbild ist eben auch viel zu positiv. Ihr braucht nur in unsere jüngere Vergangenheit zu blicken, Sozialismus war nicht wirklich ein so schlechtes Konzept, aber die Umsetzung erwies sich einfach als unmöglich und scheiterte u.a. am Egoismus des Menschen. Ohne Egoismus häten wir andererseits als Spezies eher nicht überlebt, vielleicht überleben wir ja trotzdem nicht, dann macht die Natur einen neuen Versuch, vielleicht mit Weinbergschnecken ...


----------



## blackpeat (17 März 2020)

Naja die Ausgangssperren in Frankreich und Italien gelten nicht für Einkäufe du kannst also noch "normal" Lebensmittel und so kaufen. Spanien weiß ich nicht denke ist aber ähnlich.


----------



## Markus (17 März 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Naja, das ganze hat wie immer viele Seiten. Zum Thema Egoismus kann ich nur sagen:
> Es sterben seit Jahrzehnten überall auf der Welt Millionen Menschen an allen möglichen teils sogar heilbaren oder vermeidbaren Krankheiten, ohne dass es in den westlichen Medien groß Aufmersamkeit erregt. Ist ja alles weit weg! Jetzt, wo es uns persönlich betrifft, sieht das auf einmal anders aus? Sind die 1Mio Menschen die jährlich an Tuberkulose sterben weniger wert, als wir hier jetzt?
> Ein schwieriges Thema, aber oft wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, und das regt mich persönlich immer auf....



Wenn in einem europäischen Land, Leute die bisher Hustensaft verschrieben habe, plötzlich gezwungen sind über Leben und Tot zu unterscheiden, dann hat da überhaupt nichts mehr "viele Seiten"...

Was überall auf der Welt passiert, das wird vermutlich noch lange überall auf der Welt passieren. Es ist allerdings im besten Fall nur eine Beleidigung für die Betroffen dieses Problem als "Schnupfen" herunterzuspielen. Im ungünstigsten Fall ist diese Ignoranz (im HIER und JETZT) aber Mord.


----------



## Mrtain (17 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich auch bestätigen und nicht nachvollziehen. Letzten Samstag habe ich im vorbeifahren noch gesehen, dass viele Leute im
> Restaurant sitzen, Arbeitskollegen erzählen mir was vom Kinofilm den Sie angeschaut haben..... :-(
> 
> Warum müssen Restaurants und Kino´s Zwangsgeschlossen werden. Sollte dies nicht automatisch passieren weil keiner mehr kommt.
> ...



Vielleicht weil viele Kinobetreiber / Restaurants es sich schlichtweg nicht leisten können, 4 Wochen zu schließen. Wenn vielen noch die Existenzgrundlage wegbricht wird’s noch richtig schlimm


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil viele Kinobetreiber / Restaurants es sich schlichtweg nicht leisten können, 4 Wochen zu schließen.



Achso, ja dann ist es ja ok. Dann können wir ja auch so weiter machen wie bisher, damit keiner finanzielle Einbußen erleben muss.


----------



## vollmi (17 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil viele Kinobetreiber / Restaurants es sich schlichtweg nicht leisten können, 4 Wochen zu schließen. Wenn vielen noch die Existenzgrundlage wegbricht wird’s noch richtig schlimm



Was würden die denn machen, wenn die ersten Mitarbeiter des Kinos / Restaurant für 4 Wochen ausfallen weil sie wegen Corona krank sind, oder gar sterben deswegen?


----------



## infomike (17 März 2020)

Wer immer noch der Meinung ist das er keine Einbußen davon tragen wird lebt hinter dem Mond!

Auch wenn es schei**e ist, jeder wird davon betroffen sein. Viele werden ums Überleben kämpfen müssen. Bei uns gibt es auch schon die ersten Einschnitte, Material wird nicht pünktlich geliefert, Kunden wollen Ihre Ware erst gar nicht... usw.
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis man aufgrund eines positiven Corona Falls die Fertigung schließen muss.


----------



## Mrtain (17 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Achso, ja dann ist es ja ok. Dann können wir ja auch so weiter machen wie bisher, damit keiner finanzielle Einbußen erleben muss.



Jetzt hör mal auf hier rum zu flämmen wie ein Kind. Das war weder ein Angriff auf dich oder sonst was. Außerdem hab nicht gesagt, dass das nicht notwendig ist.
Ich hab nur versucht, mich auch mal in die Situation von anderen zu versetzen. Nicht jeder hat das Glück wie wir, homeoffice machen zu können.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Jetzt hör mal auf hier rum zu flämmen wie ein Kind. Das war weder ein Angriff auf dich oder sonst was. Außerdem hab nicht gesagt, dass das nicht notwendig ist.
> Ich hab nur versucht, mich auch mal in die Situation von anderen zu versetzen. Nicht jeder hat das Glück wie wir, homeoffice machen zu können.



Ich kann kein Homeoffice machen, werde finanzielle Einbußen haben und das ist für mich auch vollkommen OK. Mir ist gerade anderes wichtig.
Und nein, ich bin kein Millionär.


----------



## Kurzschlusser (17 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> J
> Ich habe auch schon Eltern erlebt die mir sagten "ja aber den Kindern ist es langweilig". Ja, Pech.



Sehe ich genauso. Natürlich ist das, schätzungsweise für alle, eine nie dagewesene Situation die man jetzt irgendwie versuchen muss in den Griff zu bekommen. 
Wenn dann "blöd gesagt" den Kindern nur langweilig ist, sollte das zu verschmerzen sein..

Unsere Großeltern/Eltern wurden gezwungen in den Krieg zu ziehen, wir werden gezwungen auf der Couch zu sitzen für, ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, erstmal unbestimmte Zeit. Das sollte doch zu schaffen sein 

Von einem Bekannten hab ich erfahren das sie wahrscheinlich ihre Studienmaterialen zugeschickt bekommen um quasi im Selbststudium weiter zu machen. Warum macht man das nicht auch bei den Schulkindern? Natürlich ist das nicht so einfach wie bei Studenten, aber immerhin zumindest in den höheren Klassen oder die Oberstüfler. Und nicht das ihr mich jetzt falsch versteht, das ist ganz klar nicht einfach, worauf ich hinauswill das gerade jetzt digitales Lernen (Online-Klassenraum?) für Schüler und Lehrer bestimmt nicht die dümmste Idee ist..
Aber ich kenn mich da auch zu wenig aus, deshalb soll gesagt sein das dies nur eine kleine "Schnapsidee" ist..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2020)

> Warum macht man das nicht auch bei den Schulkindern?



Das wird schon gemacht. Unsere Mädels bekommen täglich Hausaufgaben zugesendet. Die Eltern die Lösungen. D.h. wir
müssen mit ihnen lernen, Hausaufgaben machen und später mit den Lösungen kontrollieren.

Alles machbar


----------



## infomike (17 März 2020)

> Das wird schon gemacht. Unsere Mädels bekommen täglich Hausaufgaben zugesendet. Die Eltern die Lösungen. D.h. wir
> müssen mit ihnen lernen, Hausaufgaben machen und später mit den Lösungen kontrollieren.
> 
> Alles machbar



So ähnlich läuft es bei uns auch ab.
Alle Schulbücher und Unterlagen mussten mit nach Hause genommen werden. Zusätzlich gab es einen Berg von Arbeitsblättern.

Es soll jetzt über die Schulhomepage täglich weitere Aufgaben und einen dementsprechenden Lernplan geben. Zur Kontrolle sollen die Arbeitsblätter nach Möglichkeit eingescannt werden und per Mail an den Klassenlehrer gesendet werden.


----------



## Mrtain (17 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kann kein Homeoffice machen, werde finanzielle Einbußen haben und das ist für mich auch vollkommen OK. Mir ist gerade anderes wichtig.
> Und nein, ich bin kein Millionär.



Dürften wohl die wenigsten von uns sein. Finanzielle Einbußen sind ja noch zu verkraften, aber wenn du plötzlich vor dem nichts stehst, ist das noch ne ganz andere Nummer!


----------



## Lurchie (17 März 2020)

Homeoffice? Ich sitze gerade beim Kunden mit 9000 angestellten. Wenn ich beim Einlass 2m Abstand zum Vordermann halte und den auch vom Hintermann einfordere, werde ich angeblafft nach dem Motto (heul hier nicht rum). Ignoranz!

In die >300 Mann Kantine gehe ich nicht. Im Hotel gibt's kein Abendessen und aus genau den Gründen kaufen mir alle anderen im Kaufland Die ToGo Regale leer.

Ich werde gleich Mal das Gespräch mit dem Kunden suchen und mich dann auch für Home-Office entscheiden. Finanzielle Einbußen hin oder her, meine Eltern (Mitte 70) sind mir irgendwie wichtiger.

PS: im Supermarkt ziehe ich den Einkaufswagen an der Kasse "hinter" mir als Abstandshalter her (schon immer). Da wurde meine Wohlfühlzone noch nie respektiert.


----------



## Kurzschlusser (17 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das wird schon gemacht. Unsere Mädels bekommen täglich Hausaufgaben zugesendet. Die Eltern die Lösungen. D.h. wir
> müssen mit ihnen lernen, Hausaufgaben machen und später mit den Lösungen kontrollieren.
> 
> Alles machbar



Ah okey. Alles klar, das wusste ich nicht das sowas schon gemacht wird.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2020)

In den meißten Firmen die ich hier kenne, wurde der Kantinenbetrieb eingestellt. In einer anderen ist es Pflicht, immer einen Platz frei zu halten
zwischen 2 Personen. Ich bin ja eher für Schließung


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Dürften wohl die wenigsten von uns sein. Finanzielle Einbußen sind ja noch zu verkraften, aber wenn du plötzlich vor dem nichts stehst, ist das noch ne ganz andere Nummer!



Ja, ich verstehe dich. Aber trotzdem. Ein Kino => geschlossener Raum mit Menschen wo man nicht weiß wo die waren, was und wo die arbeiten und mit wem die Kontakt hatten oder
gar im Urlaub waren? Wer da hingeht, der hat es noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2020)

Kurzschlusser schrieb:


> Ah okey. Alles klar, das wusste ich nicht das sowas schon gemacht wird.



Ja, das wurde aber auch vorher schon so gemacht, das die Kinder Hausaufgaben über ein System erhalten ( bei uns Lo-Net ).
Nur die Kontrolle durch die Eltern ist neu. Evtl. schwenkt das auch wieder auf Fotografieren / Einscannen => zum Lehrer schicken
um. Muss alles noch organisiert werden...


----------



## Lurchie (17 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> In den meißten Firmen die ich hier kenne, wurde der Kantinenbetrieb eingestellt. In einer anderen ist es Pflicht, immer einen Platz frei zu halten
> zwischen 2 Personen. Ich bin ja eher für Schließung



Absolut! Da einem im Hotel aber gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit fehlt sich zu ernähren (keine Restaurant, auch kein Room Service, keine Kochmöglichkeit) ist IBN mit Übernachtung für mich aktuell nicht durchführbar.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2020)

Lurchie schrieb:


> Absolut! Da einem im Hotel aber gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit fehlt sich zu ernähren (keine Restaurant, auch kein Room Service, keine Kochmöglichkeit) ist IBN mit Übernachtung für mich aktuell nicht durchführbar.



Also eine Firma mit > 9.000 Mann, laufendem Kantinenbetrieb, Ignoranz am Eingang. Ganz ehrlich, da würde ich die Montage abbrechen.
Meine Mutter ist auch weit > 70 und ich werde keinerlei Risiken eingehen. Auch für andere Ältere in meinem Umfeld nicht.


----------



## Mrtain (17 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, ich verstehe dich. Aber trotzdem. Ein Kino => geschlossener Raum mit Menschen wo man nicht weiß wo die waren, was und wo die arbeiten und mit wem die Kontakt hatten oder
> gar im Urlaub waren? Wer da hingeht, der hat es noch nicht verstanden.



Da bin ich schon bei dir. Nur im Endeffekt kannst du das genauso beim einkaufen bekommen wie im Kino. Ich denke kaum, dass beim Aldi die 1,5 Meter eingehalten werden, besonders wenn es neues Klopapier gibt...
Was nicht bedeutet, dass man ins Kino gehen sollte. Ich bin mit den getroffen Maßnahmen voll und ganz einverstanden ☝️


----------



## al3x (17 März 2020)

PSA und VW haben / machen ihre Werke schon dicht. Das wir bei vielen anderen Unternehmen auch noch kommen.
Ich denke nicht das wir Zulieferer da noch arbeiten können/dürfen...


----------



## Ralle (17 März 2020)

Ich denke, man muß vile Maßnahmen treffen, die dann im Zusammenwirken auch funktionieren.

1. keine Menschenansammlungen und was damit zusammenhängt (Bars, Kinos, Sport etc.)
2. Hygienemaßnahmen (Hände waschen, Abstand haten, Handschuhe und Mundschutz, kein Handschlag, Toilettengang möglichst zu Hause usw.)
3. Weiterarbeiten, aber nur, wenn man genügend Abstand zum Kollegen halten kann. Unterhaltungen auf 2m Entfernung muß auch erst einmal geübt sein  
4. Anderen helfen, wenn man mitbekommt das es Schwierigkeiten gibt oder auch mal fragen

Viele werden finanzielle Probleme haben oder bekommen. Da muß man dann sehen, wie man das in den Griff bekommt. Staatliche Hilfe ist vollkommen ok, aber auch ein sehr günstiger Kredit muß irgendwann zurückgezahlt werden und das tut immer weh. Immer noch besser, als eine Insolvenz mit unkalkulierbaren Folgen hinzulegen. Wir werden sehen, wie das läuft, das kann jetzt noch keiner wirklich sagen.

PS: Mir persönlich tut die Börse gar nicht leid. Sicher kann das alles schlimme Folgen für die Wirtschaft haben, aber was die letzten Jahre an der Börse abging war ohnehin obszön und spiegelte nicht wirklich die Verhältnisse in der Wirtschaft wieder. Der Dax müßte sicher auf 4000 runter um wieder die reale Wirtschaft darzustellen und nicht das aus dem nichts gedruckte Geld der Notenbanken. Hier würde nur helfen, die Währungen wieder an Gold zu binden, aber das wird wohl nie mehr stattfinden.


----------



## Ralle (17 März 2020)

Ach so:

https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/s...-0d2d74c4-44ae-4e4f-a36f-e2f58229574d#ref=rss

Das hätt ich auch gerne, bitte für immer!


----------



## Ralle (17 März 2020)

Und bei allem Kummmer, nicht den Humor verlieren!


----------



## Lurchie (17 März 2020)

3,2,1 Abbruch Abbruch Abbruch.
Abreise gestattet

Und zum Thema Humor:

https://youtu.be/wuI5gG0nRec


----------



## ducati (17 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ach so:
> 
> https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/s...-0d2d74c4-44ae-4e4f-a36f-e2f58229574d#ref=rss
> 
> Das hätt ich auch gerne, bitte für immer!



Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Freund von wilden Börsenspekulationen bin, glaube ich, dass man sich nicht im entferntesten vorstellen kann, was ein Zusammenbruch der Börsen an Erdrutschen auslösen würde. An der Stelle vergeht mir der Spaß aber ganz schnell...


----------



## Ralle (17 März 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Freund von wilden Börsenspekulationen bin, glaube ich, dass man sich nicht im entferntesten vorstellen kann, was ein Zusammenbruch der Börsen an Erdrutschen auslösen würde. An der Stelle vergeht mir der Spaß aber ganz schnell...



Ja, da kannst du mal sehen, wie abhängig man von einer einstmals durchaus sinnvollen Einrichtung ist (Geld an die richtige Stelle bringen), die heute in keinster Weise mehr ihrer Aufgabe nachkommt und nur noch Werte aus dem nichts generiert. Ganz zu schweigen vom unheilvollen Einfluß riesiger Hedgefonds, die komplette Länder mal eben so vernichten können. Das Alles war niemals im Sinne der Erfinder und ist doch sehr aus dem Ruder gelaufen.


----------



## Hesse (17 März 2020)

So schaut es bei mir/uns aus :

1. Mein Sohn (Oberstufe nächstes Jahr Abi) hat jetzt dank er Arbeitsaufträge mehr für die Schule zu tun als zur Zeit des Stunden Ausfall im Regulär Unterricht 
2. Meine Tochter musste gestern noch zur Theater Probe (gewerblich) für ein Stück dessen Prämiere schon abgesagt bzw. auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben ist 
3. Ich bin seit heute (wie meine Kollegen) Zuhause da ein Kunde positiv getestet wurde mit dem letzte Woche mein Chef und eine Kollegin zu tun hatten.
4. Getestet wird keiner von uns, da alle Symptomen frei. Aber das keine Kapazitäten mehr frei sind wird sowieso nur noch medizinisches Personal getestet also Anweisung 14 Tage zuhause bleiben.


----------



## ducati (17 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, da kannst du mal sehen, wie abhängig man von einer einstmals durchaus sinnvollen Einrichtung ist (Geld an die richtige Stelle bringen), die heute in keinster Weise mehr ihrer Aufgabe nachkommt und nur noch Werte aus dem nichts generiert. Ganz zu schweigen vom unheilvollen Einfluß riesiger Hedgefonds, die komplette Länder mal eben so vernichten können. Das Alles war niemals im Sinne der Erfinder und ist doch sehr aus dem Ruder gelaufen.


Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2020)

Bei uns sind mehre Kollegen nach ihren Skiurlaub ins Home Office geschickt. 
Ein Skifahrer ist nach seinen Urlaub in die Fa gekommen zu Besprechungen,
ihn ging es nicht gut im laufe der Woche, dann ist er nach Hause und Positiv
getestet. Jetzt ist die ganze Führung in Quarantäne, ein  paar Büro Nachbarn. 

Da stellte sich für mich raus wie so manche damit umgehen, kurz vor 12 wurde
das Vorgehen besprochen, um 13 sollten alle Betroffenen die Fa verlassen, um
13:30 saß mein Kollege immer noch am Schreibtisch und wollte noch die und das
erledigen. 

Ich verstehe so etwas nicht!


----------



## Captain Future (17 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Sie haben bestimmt auch fleißig die Ibuprofen-Sprachnachricht weitergeleitet oder?



Tja und vor 5 Minuten war es in den Nachrichten......... Also Ibuprofen besser nicht nehmen
Nicht alle Warnungen oder Sprachnachrichten sind Müll


----------



## Captain Future (17 März 2020)

Bei uns haben wir jetzt das Problem in der Firma mit Corona.... Leider nicht das Bier

Wir hatten von Montag bis vor 1 Stunde einen Leiharbeiter.
Der hat zwei positive Fälle in der Familie die 100% bestätigt wurden zu den der Leiharbeiter auch am Wochenende Kontakt hatte.

4 Mitarbeiter von uns die Kontakt hatten sind jetzt erstmal für 14 Tage aus dem Verkehr gezogen.... Zuhause
Chef hat beim Gesundheitsamt und bei einer Lungenklinik angerufen und nach einer Möglichkeit für einen Test gefragt. Fällt aus wegen gibt es nicht.

Frage mich nur wie das kleine Firmen ohne finanzielle Unterstützung machen sollen ??? Dieser Virus wird uns bestimmt die nächsten Monate wenn nicht sogar die nächsten 2 Jahre begleiten.


----------



## Mrtain (17 März 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Tja und vor 5 Minuten war es in den Nachrichten......... Also Ibuprofen besser nicht nehmen
> Nicht alle Warnungen oder Sprachnachrichten sind Müll



Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war es Fake. Oder wie erklären sie sich, dass die genannten Uni-Kliniken die Aussage dementiert haben. Die Nachricht war ein Fake und daran ändert auch die jetzige Nachricht der WHO nichts. 
Davon abgesehen gab es auch schon davor die Vermutung, dass ACE-Hemmer nich förderlich sind. Jedoch war es bis dato nur ein Hypothese. In der Nachricht wurde es anders dargestellt. Wenn Sie schon versuchen, anderen ans Bein zu pissen, dann doch bitte im Vorfeld ein bisschen mehr recherchieren.

Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass wir alle, und auch Sie, möglichst unbeschadet durch diese schwere Zeit kommen.


----------



## Captain Future (17 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war es Fake. Oder wie erklären sie sich, dass die genannten Uni-Kliniken die Aussage dementiert haben. Die Nachricht war ein Fake und daran ändert auch die jetzige Nachricht der WHO nichts.
> Davon abgesehen gab es auch schon davor die Vermutung, dass ACE-Hemmer nich förderlich sind. Jedoch war es bis dato nur ein Hypothese. In der Nachricht wurde es anders dargestellt. Wenn Sie schon versuchen, anderen ans Bein zu pissen, dann doch bitte im Vorfeld ein bisschen mehr recherchieren.
> 
> Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass wir alle, und auch Sie, möglichst unbeschadet durch diese schwere Zeit kommen.



Sorry in einem Forum bleibe ich beim Du.......

Und wenn Du alles glaubst was in den Nachrichten gesagt wird dann kann man Dir nicht helfen.
Vor 3-4 Wochen war alles noch wie eine Grippe und jetzt sagt Laschet: 
Coronalage im Land sei „nicht nur dynamisch, sondern dramatisch“ und  „Es geht um Leben und Tod – so einfach ist das.

Warte mal noch ein paar Tage dann wird die Versorgung mit Lebensmittel auch noch ein großes Problem.


----------



## Markus (17 März 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Warte mal noch ein paar Tage dann wird die Versorgung mit Lebensmittel auch noch ein großes Problem.



Mit solchen (spekulativen) Sprüchen sollte man meiner Meinung nach sehr vorsichtig sein. Sie machen die Dinge nur noch schlimmer. Diese ganze hamsterei die dadurch ensteht erzeugt ein sehr problematische Verhältnis von Überfluss und Mangel an den falschen Stellen.
Was man da in den letzten Tagen erlebt zeigt einem schon recht deutlich wie die meisten Menschen in ihrem inneren funktionieren. 

Das hat - genauso wie die Bitte zuhause zu bleiben - auf freiwilliger Basis nicht funktioniert. Weil die Leute schlicht dumm, naiv und egoistisch sind. 
Jetzt wird halt von oben ein Riegel vorgeschoben und jeder bekommt nur noch eine Packung Klopapier. Dann klappt das schon... 

Die Bauern hier im Dorf sind fleißig am fahren, die sind nicht im Homeoffice. Wer weiß, vielleicht bekommen sie dieses Jahr ja endlich mal einen fairen Preis für ihre Arbeit...


----------



## Lurchie (17 März 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Die Bauern hier im Dorf sind fleißig am fahren, die sind nicht im Homeoffice. Wer weiß, vielleicht bekommen sie dieses Jahr ja endlich mal einen fairen Preis für ihre Arbeit...



Wie war! War heute auf dem Rückweg von einer IBN und hatte über die LKW Fahrer, über die ich mich sonst so aufrege, auf einmal eine ganz andere Meinung. Dankbarkeit! Genauso wie für die Verkäufer im Supermarkt und Pflegekräfte (um nur einige zu nennen). In Krisen wie diesen offenbart sich zwar viel Übel, auf der anderen Seite auch positive Charakterzüge.


----------



## Captain Future (17 März 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Mit solchen (spekulativen) Sprüchen sollte man meiner Meinung nach sehr vorsichtig sein.



Das kann schon sein aber das ist meine Meinung wie ich auch von der ersten Stunde gesagt habe da kommt was auf uns zu.
Wenn China mal eben 20-25 Millionen Menschen in Quarantäne stellt muß jedem klar sein das ist nicht so ungefährlich wie es die ganze Zeit im TV verkauft wurde.

Ich bin bis jetzt normal Einkaufen gegangen und habe mir kein Lager angelegt war vielleicht ein Fehler.
Muß mal sehen wie sich die Tage alles entwickelt. 

Bin heute den ersten Tag wieder zurück. War ein paar Tage an der Ostsee und dort ist alles noch etwas entspannter als in der Stadt.


----------



## vollmi (18 März 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Die Bauern hier im Dorf sind fleißig am fahren, die sind nicht im Homeoffice. Wer weiß, vielleicht bekommen sie dieses Jahr ja endlich mal einen fairen Preis für ihre Arbeit...



Der Witz ist, während Eier z.B. im Supermarkt ständig ausverkauft sind, stapeln sie sich hier im Hofladen weiterhin, genauso wie unförmige Kartoffeln/RoteBete/Steckrüben/Äpfel die wenn sie bis zur nächsten Ernte nicht weg sind, eh zu Tierfutter werden.
Manchmal kommt es mir so vor als kennen die Leute nur den Supermarkt und das Internet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 März 2020)

> Der Witz ist, während Eier z.B. im Supermarkt ständig ausverkauft sind,  stapeln sie sich hier im Hofladen weiterhin, genauso wie unförmige  Kartoffeln/RoteBete/Steckrüben/Äpfel die wenn sie bis zur nächsten Ernte  nicht weg sind, eh zu Tierfutter werden.



Es wundert mich eh schon lange, ich wohne auf dem Land, auf den Höfen hier kann man Eier von echten Freilandhühnern kaufen ( jedes Huhn gefühlt 200mq Platz )
und das günstiger als die Supermarkt"Bio"Eier. Und trotzdem kaufen die meißten im Supermarkt


----------



## vollmi (18 März 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Das kann schon sein aber das ist meine Meinung wie ich auch von der ersten Stunde gesagt habe da kommt was auf uns zu.
> Wenn China mal eben 20-25 Millionen Menschen in Quarantäne stellt muß jedem klar sein das ist nicht so ungefährlich wie es die ganze Zeit im TV verkauft wurde.



Die Krankheit ansich ist nicht soo gefährlich. Das Problem ist bei jeder Krankheit gleich. Werden 20 Leute auf einmal leicht krank, und 2 davon schwer. Dann ist das kein Problem. Werden aber 2000 Leute leicht krank und 200 davon schwer ist dies schon ein anderes Kaliber. Hätten wir keine Grippeimpfung, hätten wir dasselbe Problem auch mit der Standardgrippe.

So richtig übel würde es werden, wäre die Vogelgrippe so ansteckend wie Corona.


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2020)

Pessimismus hilft ja niemandem weiter. Daher sollten alle in sich gehen, die inzwischen hinreichend publizierten Regeln einhalten und Hilfe leisten wo man kann.
Man beobachtet sich inzwischen selbst ein bisschen genauer, jeder Huster, jedes Halskratzen verursacht die Überlegung, ob man sich angesteckt hat und damit vielleicht zu einer Gefahr für Angehörige und Kollegen wird. Und das in einer Zeit, in der Schnupfen und Heuschnupfen gerade mal wieder so richtig durchstarten. Wichitg finde ich, dass man Leute, die krank sind nicht auch noch irgendwie anfeindet. Sicher gibt es unverantwortliche Menschen, machner fuhr in den Skiurlaub, obwohl in China und Italien schon zu sehen war, was abgeht, aber das ist nicht die Mehrheit, das waren nur die Ersten. 

Gestern kam ich mir beim Einkaufen schon etwas komisch vor. Meine Schwiegereltern sind Ü80, also haben wir ihnen gesagt, sie sollen möglichst zu Hause bleiben und wir kaufen ein. Also mache ich den Wocheneinkauf, denn die wohnen nicht wirklich nebenan und das sah dann auch aus, als wollte ich bestimmte Dinge horten. Und für mich einen Packung Klopapier war nicht drin, alles weg, ehrlich so ein Unsinn.


----------



## dingo (18 März 2020)

Unser Berufszweig ist doch eh dafür berühmt & berüchtigt, das wir gerade in schwierigen Situationen 

  ruhig bleiben,
  clever reagieren, 
  improvisieren, ohne  Sicherheiten aus den Augen lassen
  & somit Alles zum laufen bringen.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (18 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Man beobachtet sich inzwischen selbst ein bisschen genauer, jeder Huster, jedes Halskratzen verursacht die Überlegung, ob man sich angesteckt hat



Das ist ja das dramatische! Alle verfallen in Hysterie, weil man von allen Seiten mit so ner Seuche infiziert wird (Achtung, Wortspiel) - sei es über soziale oder konventionelle Medien. Zeig jemandem immer die gleichen Bilder und Parolen und irgendwann fühlt man sich selbst dann nicht mehr so wohl.

Natürlich schränke ich meine sozialen Kontakte ein - insbesondere zu Risikogruppen, z. B. meinen Eltern und gehe jetzt auch nicht auf belebte öffentliche Plätze oder in Bars & Co. Aber wenn der Hund raus muss, dann werde ich weiterhin mit ihm spazieren gehen und wenn der Kühlschrank leer ist, wird eingekauft!


----------



## Captain Future (18 März 2020)

Naja war mal mein tägliches Frühstück kaufen. 
Bei uns sind Lidl, Aldi und Rewe direkt an einem großes Parkplatz. 
Die Regale sind jetzt um diese Uhrzeit sehr leer.
Verpacktes Brot, Zucker, Mehl, Nudeln, Reis, Milch so gut wie Ausverkauft. Unglaublich was die Leute für einen Stich haben.

Klopapier, Küchenrollen sind auch weg. Wußte nicht das wir diese Mengen an Papier brauchen.... egal hoffe die haben alle jetzt genug für den Hintern zum abputzen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 März 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Verpacktes Brot, Zucker, Mehl, Nudeln, Reis, Milch so gut wie Ausverkauft. Unglaublich was die Leute für einen Stich haben.



Nichts für ungut aber solche Kommentare


Captain Future schrieb:


> Warte mal noch ein paar Tage dann wird die  Versorgung mit Lebensmittel auch noch ein großes Problem.


tragen natürlich nicht zur Entspannung der Situation bei. Stell dir mal vor diese tolle Bildzeitung bringt diesen Spruch. Dann werden die Läden heute Nachmittag
vermutlich geplündert.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 März 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Naja war mal mein tägliches Frühstück kaufen.
> Bei uns sind Lidl, Aldi und Rewe direkt an einem großes Parkplatz.
> Die Regale sind jetzt um diese Uhrzeit sehr leer.
> Verpacktes Brot, Zucker, Mehl, Nudeln, Reis, Milch so gut wie Ausverkauft. Unglaublich was die Leute für einen Stich haben.
> ...




Ich war heute morgen um 8 Uhr bei uns im Edeka und es war alles sehr gut gefüllt. Ich hab jetzt nicht nach Klopapier oder Mehl geschaut aber ich hab auch keine leeren Regale gesehen. Es gab sogar Tiefkühlpizza


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2020)

Bunkern, wir haben ja schon festgestellt das die Franzosen Kondome und Wein bunkern,
die Holländer Gras, die Deutschen Klopapier und die Amis anscheinend Waffen.
Jedes Land hat da also eine andere Ausrichtung.


----------



## Mrtain (18 März 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Sorry in einem Forum bleibe ich beim Du.......
> 
> Und wenn Du alles glaubst was in den Nachrichten gesagt wird dann kann man Dir nicht helfen.
> Vor 3-4 Wochen war alles noch wie eine Grippe und jetzt sagt Laschet:
> ...



Und wenn du glaubst, dass das teilen jeglicher Spekulation / Fakes ohne zwei, dreimal drüber nachzudenken, der Situation zuträglich ist, dann ist dir nicht mehr zu helfen. Ich finde so ein Verhalten fast genauso schlimm, wie das unsolidarische Verhalten der Hamsterkäufer.

Die haben wohl die Tage ein Krankenhaus bei uns in der Nähe ausgeräumt...


----------



## Howard (18 März 2020)

Hier in Hamburg sind die Regale wie immer prall gefüllt. Das günstige Klopapier der eigenen Hausmarken ist zwar auch zum Teil ein wenig dezimiert, aber das Gute Vierlagige gibt es noch reichlich.
Ich glaube in Großstädten kann eh nicht wirklich gehamstert werden, weil unsere Wohnungen viel zu klein sind - bei 10 Konserven wüsste ich nicht mal wo ich die lagern sollte ROFLMAO:
Einzig Desinfektionsmittel sind überall vergriffen - aber wenn diese dann wenigstens in Krankenhäusern und Co zur Verfügung stehen, dann kann ich selbst auch darauf verzichten. Heißt halt einmal mehr Hände waschen.


----------



## vollmi (18 März 2020)

Howard schrieb:


> Hier in Hamburg sind die Regale wie immer prall gefüllt. Das günstige Klopapier der eigenen Hausmarken ist zwar auch zum Teil ein wenig dezimiert, aber das Gute Vierlagige gibt es noch reichlich.



Tja mit nem Closomaten hat man heute gewonnen ;-) Aber selbst wenn nicht, sich mit der Dusche über der Wanne sitzend schnell die Poperze waschen ist nun auch nicht sooo umständlich. Die Lebensnotwendigkeit von Klopapier bezweifle ich sehr stark.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2020)

@Mrtain und CapitainFuture,
könnt ihr *BITTE* damit aufhören euch hier anzugiften. 
Das braucht im Moment keiner!
Vertragt euch wieder und gut ist.


----------



## Captain Future (18 März 2020)

Dachte das ich meine persönliche Meinung hier einfach schreiben kann ohne
von einigen Moralaposteln einen auf die Fresse bekomme.  

Also Sorry das meine Gedanken nicht den Forum Mainstream widerspiegelt....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 März 2020)

..........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Habe doch gar nichts gesagt :-(



Habe dich auch schon geändert, weiß garnicht wie ich auf dich gekommen bin


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (18 März 2020)

Waren gerade im Supermarkt einkaufen - dort haben sie eine rot-weiße Markierung auf dem Boden angebracht, damit der Abstand zum gerade Bezahlenden eingehalten wird. Hinter uns ist uns dann wieder auf die Pelle gerückt worden. -.- Die Logik soll mal einer verstehen...

Ach ja, bei uns in Gütersloh sind die Regale auch noch sehr gut gefüllt - bis auf eben das Übliche. Würde mal jeder ganz normal so weiter machen wie bisher (in puncto Einkaufsmoral) hätten wir solche Probleme nicht...


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Waren gerade im Supermarkt einkaufen - dort haben sie eine rot-weiße Markierung auf dem Boden angebracht, damit der Abstand zum gerade Bezahlenden eingehalten wird. Hinter uns ist uns dann wieder auf die Pelle gerückt worden. -.- Die Logik soll mal einer verstehen...
> 
> Ach ja, bei uns in Gütersloh sind die Regale auch noch sehr gut gefüllt - bis auf eben das Übliche. Würde mal jeder ganz normal so weiter machen wie bisher (in puncto Einkaufsmoral) hätten wir solche Probleme nicht...



Aber ich denke, das renkt sich die nächsten Tage auch wieder ein, denn es ist ja nicht so, dass nirgendwo mehr produziert wird. Wenn die Regale zu Hause gefüllt sind, wird sich das beruhigen.
Trotdem eine unschöne Sache.


----------



## rheumakay (18 März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte auch meinen Senf dazugeben..
es war einmal ein SPS-Techniker... mitlerweile habe ich die Branche gewechselt und arbeite für einen Energiversorger.
Dort bin ich für den Bereich der Hausanschlüsse zuständig. Das bedeutet , ich habe direkten Kontakt zu Kunden..im Haus ..im Keller. Kontakt zu Tiefbauunternehmen und so weiter. Unsere Geschäftsführung hat sich vor ein paar Tagen dazu entschlossen, das Kundencenter zu schließen.. mehr nicht !!!
Meine Frau arbeitet als Physiotherappeutin in einer Reha Klinik... auch Sie hat direkten Kontakt zu Patienten(ältere, schwächere usw.) Ideal  also um den Virus binnen kürzester Zeit weiterzugeben.. oder selbst zu bekommen.(Ein Stop/ Begrenzung der Bahndlungen.. nicht vom AG erwünscht.. birgt ja Geldeinbußen nach sich)

Ich finde es unfassbar, wie im Moment doch alles so inkonsequent und halbherzig durchgezogen wird (oder eben auch nicht).
Hat der Arbeitgeber nicht die Pflich laut Betriebsverfassungsgesetz uns AN vor Krankheiten/Schaden zu schützen ???(Ich denke an PSA..)

Es sollte eine klar Order geben: Entweder wie die Briten(wir lassen uns überrollen .. nach 4 MOnaten haben wir es dann überstanden)... oder einen totalen Shutdown.

Meine Meinung...
viele Grüße Tom


----------



## acid (19 März 2020)

Durch einen totalen Shutdown verschwindet der Virus aber nicht automatisch. Die aktuellen Maßnahmen sollen nur einen Zusammenbruch des Gsundheitssystems verhindern, damit es nicht Zustände wie in Italien gibt. Dort müssen sich Ärzte entscheiden, wer ein Beatmungsgerät bekommt, und wer nicht.


----------



## infomike (19 März 2020)

Aktuell sind viele einfach zu blind und verdrängen das Problem zu gut. 
Die Ignoranz schützt einen selbst davor die Realität zu sehen.

Ich bin mit dem Fahrrad auf dem Heimweg an einer Aussichtsplattform vorbei gekommen, da sitzen dann ca. 15 Leute und teilen sich eine ShiSha. Wenn man dann die Leute anspricht was sie denn da machen muss man aufpassen das man nicht gleoich gesteinigt wird.

Abends telefoniert man dann mit seinen Eltern um zu fragen ob sie was brauchen weil man Einkaufen geht. Immerhin sollten sie, da sie zur Risikogruppe gehören, ihren Arsch zu Hause lassen. Die Antwort kam dann promp: "Ich lass mir doch meine Freiheit nicht nehmen. Mir kann keiner verbieten Einkaufen zu gehen."

Solange diese Einstellung bei den meisten in den Köpfen ist werden alle Maßnahmen nichts bringen. Ohne eine echte Ausgangssperre wird sich die Kurve der Neuansteckungen nicht abschwächen lassen.

Wir führen jetzt bei uns im Werk Schichtarbeit ohne Schichtübergabe ein um im Fall der Fälle weiterhin produktiv bleiben zu können. Wir haben sehr strege Auflagen was Desinfektion, Besprechungen und Besuche von extern angeht. Die Lieferanten dürfen die Toilette nicht mehr benutzen und der Wareneingang darf nur noch in Schutzkleidung Material annehmen. 
In der Firma wird alles gegen eine Ausbreitung unternommen und draußen halten sich viele nicht an die Vorgaben.

Es kommt mir so vor als hätten es viele noch nicht verstanden das es hier auch um Ihre eigene Sicherheit geht, es kann doch niemand sagen das er in den nächsten Monaten nicht auch aus irgendeinem Grund ins Krankenhaus muss. Wenn dann aber die Notaufnahmen keine Kapazitäten mehr haben ist das Geschrei dann laut!

Gruß Mike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 März 2020)

> Wenn man dann die Leute anspricht was sie denn da machen muss man aufpassen das man nicht gleoich gesteinigt wird.


Ja, die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, das man zum Idioten des Tages abgestempelt wird.



> Die Antwort kam dann promp: "Ich lass mir doch meine Freiheit nicht nehmen. Mir kann keiner verbieten Einkaufen zu gehen."


Ja, ich habe auch am Montag eine Seniorengruppe angesprochen, die draußen saßen ( ca. 10 Leute, angesprochen mit reichlich Abstand ). Die erklärten mir dann "Wir
haben schon Tschernobyl überlebt..."

Aha. Ok. Schönen Tag noch


----------



## acid (19 März 2020)

Die Schwester meiner Freundin besucht mit dem hustenden Kind die Oma, weil jetzt mehr Freizeit zur Verfügung steht. Oma ist topfit? Mitnichten, Dialysepatientin im gehobenen Alter. 
Dann wird das Kind sicherheitshalber noch zu meiner Freundin geschickt, ebenfalls Hochrisikoperson. 

Wenn man dann was sagt erntet man nur Unverständnis, die Leute kapieren es einfach nicht. 

Ach ich habe Homeoffice? Coole Sache, erst mal in den Park und mit Freunden grillen, sich dann ein Eis teilen, mit den Kindern bummeln gehen und dann die Großeltern besuchen. 
Solange die Menschen nicht umdenken und dieses Problem mal ins Bewusstsein sickert, wird sich da nichts ändern.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 März 2020)

Ja,
ich stimme dir zu 100% zu.
Als ich gestern nach Hause kam: Nachbar links Kaffekränzchen der Mütter, Kinder aus dem Wohngebiet spielen Fußball,
Nachbarin rechts erzählt mir, das es bei ihrem Mann in der Fa einen Verdachtsfall gibt ( > 1.000 Mann Betrieb ), ein Stunde
später schaue ich rüber, sie sitzen am Tisch ( Mann + Frau mit ihren 2 Kindern ) und seine Schwester / Schwager ist mit 2 Kindern
zu Besuch gekommen. 

Was soll man da sagen. Wenn man etwas sagt wird man belächelt oder blöd angeschaut. Auch Montag schon erlebt, das
jemand mit Atemschutzmaske beim Einkaufen blöd angemacht wurde.


Anscheinend wird es ohne Zwang nicht funktionieren


----------



## infomike (19 März 2020)

Was bei uns gerade ganz groß in "Mode" ist, das sei ja alles nur eine Verschwörung und ein Krieg. Schuld sind die Chinesen und die Amis.

Ich kann es bald nicht mehr hören und habe mittlerweile aufgegeben kontra mit Argumenten und Verlässlichen Informationen zu geben.

Der Zwang muss kommen auch wenn ich selbst dann darunter leiden muss.


ach ja, der beste Irrglaube bei den Mitarbeitern:

Shut Down heißt das man nicht mehr arbeiten gehen muss. Wenn man dann aber sagt das es so nicht stimmt glaubt einem niemand und man wird als Schwarzmaler dahin gestellt.
Wenn man dann noch Verwandte in Italien hat die einem das Ausgangsdokument per Foto zeigen damit sie auf die Straße zum Einkaufen dürfen oder zur Arbeit... usw. Wird selbst dieses Dokument noch als Fake hingestellt.

Mein Aktuelles Lieblingswort: IGNORANZ


----------



## Mrtain (19 März 2020)

Ich bin nur froh dass ich im eigenen Garten grillen kann


----------



## Mrtain (19 März 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Die Schwester meiner Freundin besucht mit dem hustenden Kind die Oma, weil jetzt mehr Freizeit zur Verfügung steht. Oma ist topfit? Mitnichten, Dialysepatientin im gehobenen Alter.
> Dann wird das Kind sicherheitshalber noch zu meiner Freundin geschickt, ebenfalls Hochrisikoperson.



Hier bei uns Kreis standen einige Personen wegen Massern unter Quarantäne. Eine entfernte Bekannte auch. Und was macht die Taube Nuss? Geht zum nächsten Kindergeburtstag. Das Argument: Sie hat gefragt, ob alle anwesenden Geimpft sind. 
Eigentlich hätte das jemand melden müssen. Wenn sowas mal 2500 € kostet, werden solche Menschen vielleicht wach...


----------



## Mrtain (19 März 2020)

infomike schrieb:


> Was bei uns gerade ganz groß in "Mode" ist, das sei ja alles nur eine Verschwörung und ein Krieg. Schuld sind die Chinesen und die Amis.
> 
> Ich kann es bald nicht mehr hören und habe mittlerweile aufgegeben kontra mit Argumenten und Verlässlichen Informationen zu geben.
> 
> ...



Oder man wird ermahnt, nicht alles zu glauben was die Regierung / Medien berichten :roll:


----------



## infomike (19 März 2020)

> Oder man wird ermahnt, nicht alles zu glauben was die Regierung / Medien berichten



Natürlich sollte man bei allem was einem Politiker sagen vorsichtig sein. Aber was das Virus angeht..... 

Ich bin der Meinung das wir hier schon Glauben sollten und vor allem sollten wir einfach alle die Maßnahmen umsetzen.


----------



## Howard (19 März 2020)

infomike schrieb:


> Was bei uns gerade ganz groß in "Mode" ist, das sei ja alles nur eine Verschwörung und ein Krieg. Schuld sind die Chinesen und die Amis.


das könnte so auch von Xavier Naidoo kommen *ROFL*


----------



## Mrtain (19 März 2020)

infomike schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte man bei allem was einem Politiker sagen vorsichtig sein.



In Zeiten wo ganze Länder über Twitter regiert werden,stimmt das. Aber ich glaube, dass man mittlerweile das nicht nur auf Politiker sagen kann. Ich erlebe das dafür zu oft in meiner Firma, dass das Geschwätz von gestern keinen mehr kümmert. Leider...


----------



## infomike (19 März 2020)

> In Zeiten wo ganze Länder über Twitter regiert werden,stimmt das. Aber  ich glaube, dass man mittlerweile das nicht nur auf Politiker sagen  kann. Ich erlebe das dafür zu oft in meiner Firma, dass das Geschwätz  von gestern keinen mehr kümmert. Leider...



Und hier kommt das alte Sprichwort wieder zum Tragen: "Nur wer schreibt, der Bleibt"

Bleibt alle gesund und umsichtig. Schließlich geht es nicht um uns junge und gesunde sondern um die Älteren und die Vorerkrankten für die es sich lohnt auch mal ein wenig Abstand zu halten.

Gruß Mike


----------



## der_schmuu (19 März 2020)

"Das Problem ist nicht das Problem, das Problem ist deine Einstellung zu dem Problem" - gabs bestimmt hier in den letzten 15 Seiten schonmal, ich finds nur leider immer wieder passend zur aktuellen Lage...

Man merkt leider das aktuell die Stimmung extrem am Kippen ist. Bei uns in den Supermärkten werden Kasierer beschimpft, bespuckt und Körperlich angegangen, wenn die Leute keine Jahresrationen an Klopapier und Konserven kaufen können. Wenn man dazwischen geht wird man bedroht und ebenfalls beleidigt, weil man es ja nur selbst die "Vorräte" will...
Mit gesundem Menschenverstand funktioniert leider bei einem großen Teil der Bevölkerung gar nichts mehr.
Vielleicht gibts ja bald Verpflegungsboxen die ich mir 1x Wöchentlich abholen kann.

Auch in der eigenen (angeheirateten) Verwandschaft merkt man das leider, da die Maßnahmen ja "nur als represalien gegen die Jungen" wargenommen werden. Anderseits sitzen Mittwoch abends die Senioren mit Enkeln aufm Schoß im Eiscafe und teilen sich einen Löffel... dicht auf dicht gedrängt.
Keinen Interessierts, bis man selbst direkt betroffen ist.

Haltet die Ohren steif!


----------



## dingo (19 März 2020)

Mein Eindruck ist, die meisten müssen erst wieder lernen, vernünftig einkaufen zu können.

Einerseits ist ein Vorrat ideal um Kontakt mit Mitmenschen zu minimieren,

andererseits fahren viele vergebens los, dadurch öfter, weil vorherige Mitmenschen sinnlose Mengen Regale leer kaufen.

Auch hier können nur Vorgaben helfen.

Im Durchschnitt sind Landleute besser aufgestellt, genügend Distanz zum Nachbarn, schon immer ein Vorrat an wichtigen Dingen da, im idealen Fall Selbstversorger.

Man lobt schon wieder die klassische Tageszeitung, wie damals meine Großeltern teilweise gesammelt haben, um Sachen einzuwickeln 
oder in stärkster Winternot abgeschnitten von der Außenwelt, der Presse mal das dritte Auge zu zeigen.

Kann man mal mit einem Tablet und Onlinezeitung probieren...

Ein typischer Stadtmensch kann kaum 8 Std. ohne täglichen Kaffeebecher von Starbucks & täglichen Einkauf im Supermarkt überleben.

Der Mensch als Rudeltier ist eben ein Gewohnheitsmensch.

Hier bei unserer regionalen Zeitung gefunden:

https://howmuchtoiletpaper.com/


----------



## zako (19 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich bin nur froh dass ich im eigenen Garten grillen kann



Ich hoffe Du warst schon Grillkohle / Gas hamstern.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 März 2020)

Hat jemand gestern den Brennpunkt in der ARD gesehen?
In Italien das Interview mit der Krankenschwester?
Die Militär-LKWs mit denen die Leichen weggefahren werden?

Kennt jemand "the stand" von Stephen King?


----------



## vollmi (20 März 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Kennt jemand "the stand" von Stephen King?



Logisch, bestes opening ever.





Leider ist dieses Schmankerln auf keinem Streamingdienst verfügbar.
Auch das Buch lohnt sich zu lesen, aber der Film ansich ist IMHO super gemacht.


----------



## ducati (20 März 2020)

vielleicht mal etwas zum positiv in die Zukunft schauen:
https://kress.de/news/detail/beitra...wundern-werden-wenn-die-krise-vorbei-ist.html

🍀


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 März 2020)

So, ich habe jetzt (min) 14 Tage Ausgangsbeschränkung. Bayern

( Was ich auch sehr befürworte! )


----------



## Lurchie (20 März 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Hat jemand gestern den Brennpunkt in der ARD gesehen?
> In Italien das Interview mit der Krankenschwester?
> Die Militär-LKWs mit denen die Leichen weggefahren werden?
> 
> Kennt jemand "the stand" von Stephen King?



Ja und ich finde man sieht zu wenig von diesen verstörenden Bildern. Denn ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte. Vielleicht weckt das die letzten Ignoranten auf


----------



## GLT (20 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt (min) 14 Tage Ausgangssperre. Bayern


Noch ist es eine Beschränkung oder bist Du tatsächlich in einem Gebiet, in dem eine Sperre ausgesprochen wurde?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 März 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Nö, haste bislang nicht - noch ist es eine Beschränkung.



Ja, ich habe es korrigiert.


----------



## Ph3niX (20 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt (min) 14 Tage Ausgangssperre. Bayern
> 
> ( Was ich auch sehr befürworte! )



So wie ich es gelesen habe, ist es wohl eher eine Ausgangsbeschränkung. In meinen Augen ist es das, was eigentlich in letzter Zeit von der Regierung, erst Recht mit der Ansprache vorgestern Abend von der Frau Bundeskanzlerin zum Eigenschutz und Schutze der Mitmenschen selbstverständlich sein sollte.

Eine Ausgangssperre würde in meinen Augen sämtliche unnötigen Außentätigkeiten unterbinden. Wichtige Dinge wie Weg zur Arbeit, Einkauf, Arzt, Apotheke ist ja immer noch gestattet, sogar der Sport in Eigenregie, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 März 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Noch ist es eine Beschränkung oder bist Du tatsächlich in einem Gebiet, in dem eine Sperre ausgesprochen wurde?



Es ist tatsächlich eine Ausgangsbeschränkung, ich persönlich hoffe auf eine Sperre welche auch kontrolliert und sanktioniert wird ( weil alles
andere zumindest hier sehr viele nicht interessiert )


----------



## Lurchie (20 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich eine Ausgangsbeschränkung, ich persönlich hoffe auf eine Sperre welche auch kontrolliert und sanktioniert wird ( weil alles
> andere zumindest hier sehr viele nicht interessiert )



100% ACK. Dieses rumgeeiere was z.B. von Laschet praktiziert wird verstehe ich nicht. Kaum jemand wird bei so einer Entscheidung mit der Fackel nach Berlin rennen. Fast alle haben Verständnis für diese "unpopuläre" Entscheidung. Statt dessen sagt er bei Maischberger: "wir müssen jetzt erst schauen ob die aktuellen Maßnahmen wirken. Das ist erst in 14 Tagen abzusehen". Ja und was ist wenn sie nicht wirken? Dann ist man 14 Tage im Hintertreffen. Die Industrie müsste auf "Kriegsindustrie" umgestellt werden. Messebauer ohne Arbeit bauen Plexiglaswände für Apotheken usw.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 März 2020)

Ja, wenn man über eine totale Sperre redet, hat man Reaktionen von ist doch total übertrieben, alles Quatsch bis ja bitte sofort. Es ist recht gemischt. Ich persönlich wäre sehr dafür, am besten seit vorgestern.


----------



## Hesse (20 März 2020)

Vor allem ist es ja wohl so, dass gerade die ganz alten und die ganz Jungen das konsequent ignorieren.

  Ich lebe auch auf dem Land, da hat man auch wenn man zuhause sein muss dennoch genug auf dem eigenen Grundstück zu tun das man gut alleine erledigen kann.
  Aber was passiert  … Da sieht einem der „Alte Nachbar“ und kommt angelaufen, ach Herr „Hesse“ sind sie mal  zuhause? 
Ich habe hier meine Kaffeemaschine können sie nicht mal danach schauen ….

  Keine Stunde Später kommt der nächste mit seinem Rassenmäher …

  Sagt man Stopp: nicht weiter …. Wird man als Unfreundlich hingestellt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 März 2020)

Das ist es ja, wenn man was sagt wird man abgestempelt. Unser viertel hat eine whatsapp Gruppe. Nachdem gestern alle im Garten waren, Freunde zu Besuch, Kinder aus dem ganzen Viertel spielen Fußball und oma Opa bei meinem direkten Nachbar zu Besuch, da kam abends eine Nachricht, das wir an die Kranken denken und beten sollen das wir nicht erkranken. Ich bin nicht gläubig, schrieb zurück sie sollen die Verantwortung mal nicht auf Gott schieben sondern selber mal ihr handeln überdenken. Seitdem herrscht Funkstille


----------



## Lurchie (20 März 2020)

Noch ein Fun Fact. Fahre Montag auf ne größere Baustelle (mehrere hundert Handwerker, Programmierer, etc) wo die Toiletten zwar fast alle (weit über 20) fertig sind, aufgrund der fehlenden Wasseruntersuchung jedoch noch verschlossen sind. Anstatt diese dezentralen Waschmöglichkeiten jetzt zu öffnen mit dem Hinweis "kein Trinkwasser" hat man "einen" Container mit Waschbecken angeschafft wo jetzt um 12 alle zum Händewaschen hinrennen und danach sternförmig in alle Richtungen wieder weg. Aber da sind die Dienstwege wohl zu lang. Geschäfte werden auf Dixis ohne Wasser erledigt. 

Um Mal wieder zum Thema zurüczukzukommen "wie gehe ich mit dem Virus um?" 

20L Wasserkanister und Flüssigseife im Auto. Da dort eh Helmpflicht herrscht habe ich einen mit Klappvisier. 😅


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2020)

Lurchie schrieb:


> 100% ACK. Dieses rumgeeiere was z.B. von Laschet praktiziert wird verstehe ich nicht. Kaum jemand wird bei so einer Entscheidung mit der Fackel nach Berlin rennen. Fast alle haben Verständnis für diese "unpopuläre" Entscheidung. Statt dessen sagt er bei Maischberger: "wir müssen jetzt erst schauen ob die aktuellen Maßnahmen wirken. Das ist erst in 14 Tagen abzusehen". Ja und was ist wenn sie nicht wirken? Dann ist man 14 Tage im Hintertreffen. Die Industrie müsste auf "Kriegsindustrie" umgestellt werden. Messebauer ohne Arbeit bauen Plexiglaswände für Apotheken usw.



Das Problem ist das Regierenden Angst davor haben, Sanktionen und Strafen umsetzen, 
weil sich mal wieder Niemand dran hält.


----------



## Hesse (20 März 2020)

Lurchie schrieb:


> Messebauer ohne Arbeit bauen Plexiglaswände für Apotheken usw.


genau ....
 Und das Hotel und Gaststäten personal geht halt als Erntehelfer …
  Gerne bei angemessenen Lohnausgleich ….  Staat zahlt ja vermutlich sowieso ….


----------



## dingo (20 März 2020)

Auch Kriminelle nutzen die Situation schamlos aus:
https://www.mt.de/lokales/minden/22...rueger-die-Corona-Krise-fuer-sich-nutzen.html


----------



## Hesse (20 März 2020)

Da war eben eine Doku im HR .
  Da Turnen die Jugendliche auf den Abgesperrten  Spielgeräten und haben noch große Klappe …
  Es ist nicht zu glauben …
  Wo sind die GPS Fußfesseln?


----------



## Lurchie (20 März 2020)

Hesse schrieb:


> Keine Stunde Später kommt der nächste mit seinem Rassenmäher …
> 
> Sagt man Stopp: nicht weiter …. Wird man als Unfreundlich hingestellt.



Wenn jemand mit einem Rassenmäher kommt, wäre es mir egal ob ich als unfreundlich dargestellt werde. Denjegen Stelle ich als Rassist dar.



Hesse schrieb:


> Da war eben eine Doku im HR .
> Da Turnen die Jugendliche auf den Abgesperrten  Spielgeräten und haben noch große Klappe …
> Es ist nicht zu glauben …
> Wo sind die GPS Fußfesseln?



Die ersten Gemeinden bauen die Spielgeräte ab 👌


----------



## Stanzman (21 März 2020)

Lurchie schrieb:


> Die Industrie müsste auf "Kriegsindustrie" umgestellt werden. Messebauer ohne Arbeit bauen Plexiglaswände für Apotheken usw.


Sowas hat hier ein Zulieferer für einen Automobilkonzern gemacht. Link


----------



## Plan_B (21 März 2020)

Beim ersten "Verdachtsfall" im näheren Umfeld werden die vormals Ignoranten bzw. Kleinreder ("ist doch nur ne Erkältung") sehr schnell kippen.


----------



## Heinileini (21 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt (min) 14 Tage Ausgangsbeschränkung.


Aber symbolisch darfste die Ausgänge noch ansprechen, Michael!?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 März 2020)

Hallo Heinrich. Ja, ich darf  Ich nutze die Zeit für lange liegen gebliebenes, mal Gedanken über vieles machen und Bücher lesen.

Dir alles Gute


----------



## Spassbass (21 März 2020)

Nachdem ich auch in Bayern wohne bin ich auch von der Ausgangsbeschränkung  betroffen.

Mein Chef hat jetzt auch unsere Team-Besprechung als virtuelle Besprechung gemacht das wir gar nicht ins Büro fahren müssen.
Wir sind mal gespannt wie lang dieser Zustand wirklich noch anhält.


----------



## Heinileini (21 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dir alles Gute


Dir auch, Michael ... und allen Mitlesern!
Schön gesund bleiben und Abstand halten!

(Wie hiess es doch früher so schön auf Plakaten an den Autobahnen? "Sie fahren mit Abstand am besten!")



Lurchie schrieb:


> 20L Wasserkanister und Flüssigseife im Auto. Da dort eh Helmpflicht herrscht habe ich einen mit Klappvisier.


Was für ein Auto fährt Du? Cabrio? Quad?



Hesse schrieb:


> Wo sind die GPS Fußfesseln?


Viel zu Personal-intensiv! Mit ganz normalen, eisenhaltigen Abführmitteln an den SpielGeräten anketten und sie so zu Prangern umfunktionieren, statt sie abzubauen!

Bedenke: niemand ist überflüssig - er kann zumindest als abschreckendes Beispiel gute Dienste leisten.


----------



## hucki (21 März 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Lurchie schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 20L Wasserkanister und Flüssigseife im Auto. Da dort eh Helmpflicht herrscht habe ich einen mit Klappvisier. 
> ...


Ich denke, er hat Helmpflicht in der Kundenfirma nicht im Auto.

(Falls das ein Gag sein sollte, dann besser durch Smiley erkennbar machen.)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 März 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Viel zu Personal-intensiv! Mit ganz normalen, eisenhaltigen Abführmitteln an den SpielGeräten anketten und sie so zu Prangern umfunktionieren, statt sie abzubauen!


3G/4G Netz für die Sperren, die zu Hause bleiben sollen, damit sie an das Heim-Wlan gebunden sind und schon wären die Straßen leer. Naja, die ganz alten müsste
man auf eine andere Art überzeugen 

Das wäre die Fußfessel des 21 Jahrhunderts


PS:
Ist ironisch gemeint


----------



## hucki (21 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 4G Netz für die Sperren, die zu Hause bleiben sollen, damit sie an das Heim-Wlan gebunden sind


So denn sie noch Heim-WLAN haben.
Ich vermute mal, dass viele mittlerweile nur noch über Mobil-Netze die Daten beziehen und dann erst recht irgendwo hin trotteln, wo sie halt fremdes/öffentliches WLAN beziehen können.


----------



## Heinileini (21 März 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> (Falls das ein Gag sein sollte, dann besser durch Smiley erkennbar machen.)


Das hatte ich, ich schwör's, hucki! Jetzt sind sie aber weg. Keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich hatte ich den Abstand zwischen den Smileys zu klein gehalten? :grin:



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 3G/4G Netz für die Sperren, die zu Hause bleiben sollen, damit sie an das Heim-Wlan gebunden sind und schon wären die Straßen leer.


Du hast Recht, Michael! Die bleiben dann freiwillig zu Hause! Was will man mehr?


----------



## Plan_B (21 März 2020)

infomike schrieb:


> ach ja, der beste Irrglaube bei den Mitarbeitern:
> 
> Shut Down heißt das man nicht mehr arbeiten gehen muss. Wenn man dann aber sagt das es so nicht stimmt ...



Frag mal die Ignoranten, wovon sie ihre Hamsterkäufe bezahlen wollen.
Die Alternative zur unbezahlten Freistellung wäre Urlaub zu nehmen. "NEIIIN, ich wollte doch im Juli nach xxx fahren. Wie so eigentlich unbezahlt?"

Ich versuche den Kollegen gerade zu vermitteln, warum Kooperation bei den staatlichen Empfehlungen und betrieblichen Hygieneanordnungen so wichtig ist.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 März 2020)

Wer von euch steckt auch auf eine Baustelle fest??
Ich bin in Deutschland auf Baustelle , so das geht noch.
Letze Woche hab ich mein Chef darüber angesprochen. Ob wir Fahren.
Sein antwort war (Kurz durch die Kurve, Gespräch war natürlich viel länger) wir Fahren auf die Baustelle...

Grüß Bram


----------



## Kieler (22 März 2020)

Ich war noch bis Ende der letzten Woche in Bayern und erst jetzt wieder glücklich im Heimathafen. Alle Inbetriebnahmen für die kommende Woche sind von den Kunden abgesagt.

Ich setze mich in mein Home Office und arbeite einfach weiter. Es ist in der letzten Zeit so viel liegen geblieben, dass reicht noch für Wochen.


----------



## Blockmove (22 März 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> So denn sie noch Heim-WLAN haben.
> Ich vermute mal, dass viele mittlerweile nur noch über Mobil-Netze die Daten beziehen und dann erst recht irgendwo hin trotteln, wo sie halt fremdes/öffentliches WLAN beziehen können.



Das siehst du falsch.
Das ist auch die Netflix und Steam Zielgruppe.
Neben 20GB mobiles Datenvolumen braucht man noch min. einen 1GB/s-DSL für Streaming und Zocken.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 März 2020)

wie ich finde auch eine gute App grade für Monteure 

www.readly.de


  Ich hab die schon einige Monate im Abo


----------



## faust (22 März 2020)

Kieler schrieb:


> ...
> Ich setze mich in mein Home Office und arbeite einfach weiter. Es ist in der letzten Zeit so viel liegen geblieben, dass reicht noch für Wochen.
> ...



Würde ich auch gerne (ca. 500h Arbeit auf mehrere -teilweise eilige- Projekte verteilt liegen noch "in der Schublade und warten").
Wollte Homeoffice machen, da meine Frau aufgrund von Vor- und Chronischerkrankungen eine Risikoperson ist; aber meine Chefs hätten es lieber, wenn ich stattdessen Überstunden und Urlaub abbaue...

 


Gruß, Fred


----------



## Mrtain (22 März 2020)

War diese Woche noch wegen Grippe (zumindest hoffe ich das) krankgeschrieben. Ich bin ab Montag im Homeoffice. Die Firma wurde in verschiedene Zonen aufgeteilt. Die Kollegen wurden den verschiedenen Zonen zugeordnet. Man soll die die Firma nur noch über die Eingänge seiner Zone betreten oder verlassen und generell in seiner Zone bleiben.


----------



## Mrtain (22 März 2020)

zako schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du warst schon Grillkohle / Gas hamstern



ich hab immer mindestens 1 Sack als Reserve parat


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 März 2020)

Es ist zum kotzen, wie manche versuchen Umsatz mit der Situation zu machen.
Anhang anzeigen 49003


----------



## Heinileini (22 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Die Firma wurde in verschiedene Zonen aufgeteilt. Die Kollegen wurden den verschiedenen Zonen zugeordnet. Man soll die die Firma nur noch über die Eingänge seiner Zone betreten oder verlassen und generell in seiner Zone bleiben.


Ich muss mich doch mal erkundigen, wie das in der Firma gehandhabt wird, in der ich die letzten 22 Jahre meines Berufslebens im GrossRaumBüro gearbeitet habe. Dort gibt es 3 Ein-/Ausgänge, um die sich unzählige Zonen kloppen müssten ...


----------



## Mrtain (22 März 2020)

@heinileini
Naja wir haben mehrere Werkshallen nebst Verwaltungstrakt. Die Hallen haben separate Eingänge und Tore 😉


----------



## MSB (22 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das wäre die Fußfessel des 21 Jahrhunderts


Da wird jetzt ja gerade vom Spahn sowieso endgültig die Büchse der Pandorra geöffnet:
https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...ml?ticket=ST-2603929-jG0dHHFWqPdEe5iDO1ZN-ap5

Ich weiß nicht, ob Corona so schlimm ist, wie behauptet wird, dieser ganze Gesetzesirrsinn, der jetzt auf den Weg gebracht wird, wird auf jeden Fall wesentlich nachhaltiger sein, und in gewisser Weis auch gefährlicher sein, als das Virus ansich.
Verschwörungstheorie hin oder her, aber die Ideen die jetzt da plötzlich aus der Schublade gezogen werden, haben doch förmlich auf irgendein rechtfertigendes Ereignis gewartet, was wiederum wg. den permanenten Beschwichtigungen, zum Teil politisch auch noch grob fahrlässig gewollt ist.

Generell finde ich Maßnahmen wie die Ausgangsbeschränkung eher grotesk, und den Zeitpunkt bzw. Vorwarnzeit von einem halben Tag mit gleichzeitiger Verkündigung jetzt auch Bau/Gartenmärkte zu schließen seltendämlich. P.S. Ich darf zwar mit 500 wildfremden Leuten auf einer Großbaustelle rumspringen, aber wenn ich mit 2-3 Freunden / Nachbarn ein Bierchen zische, dann wäre das ein unverantwortliches Infektionsrisiko ... ja ne is klar.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 März 2020)

> Ich weiß nicht, ob Corona so schlimm ist, wie behauptet wird


Also in Italien sterben aktuell mehr Menschen als beerdigt werden können. Soviel dazu.



> Generell finde ich Maßnahmen wie die Ausgangsbeschränkung eher grotesk,  und den Zeitpunkt bzw. Vorwarnzeit von einem halben Tag mit  gleichzeitiger Verkündigung jetzt auch Bau/Gartenmärkte zu schließen  seltendämlich


Was wäre dein Vorschlag? 2 Wochen??



> Ich darf zwar mit 500 wildfremden Leuten auf einer Großbaustelle  rumspringen, aber wenn ich mit 2-3 Freunden / Nachbarn ein Bierchen  zische, dann wäre das ein unverantwortliches Infektionsrisiko ... ja ne  is klar.


Ja, das gibt mir auch zu denken. Ich darf meine Freundin nicht besuchen ( 50km Autofahrt ) aber morgen zum arbeiten gehen mit 200 Mann wo keiner weiß, was die so getrieben haben


----------



## MSB (22 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also in Italien sterben aktuell mehr Menschen als beerdigt werden können. Soviel dazu.


Im wesentlichen aber auch da überwiegend ältere, die auch in einer normalen Grippesaison üblicherweise leider zu tausenden sterben. Nur komischerweise interessiert das sonst eigentlich niemanden. 




> Was wäre dein Vorschlag? 2 Wochen??


Generell nicht am Freitag. Zumindestens bei uns war da dann nochmal überall die Hölle los, also eine Infektionsautobahn gerade zu.


----------



## ducati (22 März 2020)

naja, es geht halt darum, die Kontakte zu reduzieren (nicht komplett zu verhindern). Das versucht man an erster Stelle bei privaten Kontakten. Die Wirtschaft soll erstmal weiterlaufen so weit es geht...

Zur Handyortung, hilft vielleicht öffter mal Abschalten...


----------



## Mrtain (22 März 2020)

MSB schrieb:


> Da wird jetzt ja gerade vom Spahn sowieso endgültig die Büchse der Pandorra geöffnet:
> https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...ml?ticket=ST-2603929-jG0dHHFWqPdEe5iDO1ZN-ap5.



ich glaube, Taiwan hat damit aber ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die haben aber auch die ein oder andere Pandemie Vorsprung.


----------



## MSB (22 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> ich glaube, Taiwan hat damit aber ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die haben aber auch die ein oder andere Pandemie Vorsprung.


Die haben vor allem 3,5 Monate früher damit begonnen ...


----------



## PN/DP (22 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es ist zum kotzen, wie manche versuchen Umsatz mit der Situation zu machen.
> Anhang anzeigen 49003


Solche Angebote kann man an eBay melden - die sollten dann schnellstmöglich gelöscht werden, inkl. Folgen für den Anbieter.
Aus der eBay Infomail "Wichtige Informationen zu COVID-19" vom 20.03.2020:


> Wir verbieten Angebote, die von Naturkatastrophen und tragischen Ereignissen z.B. durch stark überhöhte Preise profitieren wollen. Wir setzen alles daran, solche Angebote so schnell wie möglich zu löschen und priorisieren dabei vor allem unzulässige Angebote mit relevanten Schutzmasken und Desinfektionsmitteln.


eBay: Grundsatz zu Naturkatastrophen und tragischen Ereignissen


> Wir nehmen Meldungen über Verkäufer sehr ernst, die ihre Artikel zu unfairen und unangemessenen Preisen anbieten. Wir ermutigen unsere Nutzer, Angebote mit überhöhten Preisen zu melden. Für weitere Informationen und wie Sie einen Artikel melden können, lesen Sie bitte unsere Hilfeseite über das Melden von überhöhten Preisen bei eBay.



Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2020)

MSB schrieb:


> Die haben vor allem 3,5 Monate früher damit begonnen ...



Neh die haben einen Jahrelangen Vorsprung durch Erfahrung, seit dem sie 
die Vogelgrippe und Schweinegrippe hatten, gehen die anders damit um. 
Wir wundern uns ja schon lange warum die Asiaten immer mit einen Mundschutz
rumlaufen. Das wird bei uns bestimmt ähnlich.


----------



## Lurchie (22 März 2020)

In der Vergangenheit (vor Corona) hatte ich oft den Eindruck das Spahn, vom Aktionismus gelenkt, unausgereifte Ideen vorschlägt. In dieser Situation ist das aber nicht unbedingt verkehrt. Da fällt mir der Satz von dem WHO Typ auf der PK ein "speed over precision" also lieber schnell handeln als die eine perfekte Lösung finden.

Jetzt braucht es auch mal die Eier nach dem Motto. "Lieber nachher um Verzeihung bitten als vorher um Erlaubnis" im Nachgang können solche Gesetzte ja ausgefeilt werden.


----------



## MSB (22 März 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Neh die haben einen Jahrelangen Vorsprung durch Erfahrung, seit dem sie
> die Vogelgrippe und Schweinegrippe hatten, gehen die anders damit um.
> Wir wundern uns ja schon lange warum die Asiaten immer mit einen Mundschutz
> rumlaufen. Das wird bei uns bestimmt ähnlich.


Ja, mag sein. Fakt ist aber auch, die hatten schon eine Einreisesperre aus China verhängt, da gab es bei uns noch nicht mal den ersten Patienten, geschweige denn sowas ähnliches wie mediale Aufmerksamkeit.
Fakt ist auch, dass das italienische "Problem" überwiegend von Rückkehrern des chinesischen Neujahrsfest verursacht wurde. Die größte Community in Mailand und Rom, wat en Zufall.

Die Erfahrung von Taiwan ist in dem Fall also vor allem: Traue keinem Chinesen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 März 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Solche Angebote kann man an eBay melden - die sollten dann schnellstmöglich gelöscht werden, inkl. Folgen für den Anbieter.



Gerade erledigt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es ist zum kotzen, wie manche versuchen Umsatz mit der Situation zu machen.
> Anhang anzeigen 49003



Die Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot? Ist so etwas etwa nicht legal in der Marktwirtschaft? Was ist mit den Hotelzimmern während der Messen? Was ist mit dem Frostschutz-Zeug für die Scheibenwaschanlage, die Aral zu passender Gelegenheit für 19,99 pro 5l verkauft?​
Natürlich ist es zum Kotzen!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 März 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot? Ist so etwas etwa nicht legal in der Marktwirtschaft? Was ist mit den Hotelzimmern während der Messen? Was ist mit dem Frostschutz-Zeug für die Scheibenwaschanlage, die Aral zu passender Gelegenheit für 19,99 pro 5l verkauft?​
> Natürlich ist es zum Kotzen!



Nein, das ist einfach ausnutzen der aktuellen Lage. In den Aphoteken bekommt man nichts mehr. Und übrigens, woher haben denn soviele
Ebayer gerade diese Großpackungen. In den ganzen größeren Firmen hier wird das Zeug gerade in Stahlschränken eingeschlossen und nur
in kleinen Mengen zur Verfügung gestellt weil die Leute klauen wie die Raben.

Der Arsch ist der, dem wenig Geld zur Verfügung steht. Alle anderen können es sich teuer kaufen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 März 2020)

Alles richtig, aber nichts Neues! Derartige Geschäfte sollten generell unterbunden werden, nicht nur in Krisensituationen!


----------



## vollmi (22 März 2020)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob Corona so schlimm ist



man mag von lesch halten was man will. Aber seine Argumente mit nem Taschenrechner gut nachvollziehen. 





da kann man zb gut nachvollziehen das die paar alten personen die jetzt an covid gestorben sind, nicht das problem sind.  Aber ohne stark einschränkende Massnahmen ganz viele sterben werden die noch jung sind und sehr gute überlebenschancen gehabt hätten.


----------



## MSB (22 März 2020)

@vollmi 
Dem gegenüber steht aber sowas:
https://www.br.de/radio/bayern1/coronavirus-in-bayern-100.html

Und ganz ehrlich: Bei dem was der an Symptomen beschreibt würde ich üblicherweise eher nicht zum Arzt gehen.

Edit:
Und das noch als Ergänzung: Selbst wenn man mit den Sympromen zum Arzt geht, dann wird man höchstwahrscheinlich ebenfalls nicht auf Corona getestet.
Weil weder hat man Atemwegsbeschwerden, noch wüsste man, dass man mit einem positiven Kontakt gehabt hat. Und hier beißt sich dann die Katze in den berühmten Schwanz.
https://www.lungenaerzte-im-netz.de...-sich-auf-corona-testen-lassen-und-wer-nicht/


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 März 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> da kann man zb gut nachvollziehen das die paar alten personen die jetzt an covid gestorben sind, nicht das problem sind



Ich hoffe die Menschen, die bereits gestorben sind sehen oder sahen das genau so.


----------



## vollmi (22 März 2020)

Die leichten Symptome interessieren doch nicht. Es interessiert wieviele intensivpatienten es geben wird. Und logischerweise, gibts mit mehr Ansteckungen auch mehr die an die Beatmung müssen. 

ohne die Massnahmen wird es auch mehr Verkehrstote geben. Es werden auch mehr an der normalen Grippe sterben.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 März 2020)

Ich verstehe absolut nicht wie man immer noch der Meinung sein kann, das ist harmlos und es mit einer normalen Grippe vergleicht (gegen die man sich jedes Jahr impfen kassen kann) und daran auch x Personen jedes Jahr sterben.
Klar, jeden Winter fährt hier wie jetzt in Italien die Bundeswehr mit Lkw die Leichen aus den Krankenhäusern ab, ist euch das noch nie aufgefallen? Man kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## vollmi (22 März 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe absolut nicht wie man immer noch der Meinung sein kann, das ist harmlos und es mit einer normalen Grippe vergleicht (gegen die man sich jedes Jahr impfen kassen kann) und daran auch x Personen jedes Jahr sterben.



 Man kann nur hoffen das die jetzigen Massnahmen nicht zu wenig sind und nicht zu spät kommen.


----------



## MSB (22 März 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Die leichten Symptome interessieren doch nicht. Es interessiert wieviele intensivpatienten es geben wird. Und logischerweise, gibts mit mehr Ansteckungen auch mehr die an die Beatmung müssen. ohne die Massnahmen wird es auch mehr Verkehrstote geben.


Damit will ich auch nur folgendes ausdrücken:
Es rennen aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach 1000ende Leute rum, die andere anstecken, und nicht mal ahnen, dass sie möglicherweise erkrankt sein könnten. Und weder wird man je erfahren, dass die Krank waren, noch werden die positiv oder negativ in einer Statistik auftauchen.

Und ob man jetzt auf der Straße, beim Einkaufen, oder am Arbeitsplatz angesteckt wird, wäre jetzt ein Rechenexempel, ob das letztlich einen signifikanten Unterschied machen wird. Italien beweist hier im Prinzip derzeit das Gegenteil, trotz relativ zu Deutschland einschneidenderen Maßnahmen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 März 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen das die jetzigen Massnahmen nicht zu wenig sind und nicht zu spät kommen.



In Deutschland war imho die Durchführung des Karnevals/Fasching der größte Fehler. Aber im Nachhinein lässt sich das immer einfach feststellen. Zumal wenn man liest, dass es vom Robert-Koch-Institut 2012 eine Studie gab, die annähernd genau das Szenario beschreibt was wir aktuell haben:

https://www.nzz.ch/international/hat-die-deutsche-regierung-in-der-corona-krise-versagt-ld.1547525

Da hätte doch eigentlich schon alles fertig in der Schublade liegen müssen, wie hier schnell und effektiv vorgegangen werden muss.


----------



## arne.pf (23 März 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Neh die haben einen Jahrelangen Vorsprung durch Erfahrung, seit dem sie
> die Vogelgrippe und Schweinegrippe hatten, gehen die anders damit um.
> Wir wundern uns ja schon lange warum die Asiaten immer mit einen Mundschutz
> rumlaufen. Das wird bei uns bestimmt ähnlich.



Die Asiaten rennen auch mit einem Mundschutz rum, wenn sie selber krank sind. Um andere nicht anzustecken!! Den es ist in ihren Augen unhöflich, andere zu gefährden...

So sollten wir hier vielleicht auch mal denken (_Ich meine damit nicht, mit Mundschutz rumzurennen, sondern darauf zu achten, dass wir keine anderen um uns herum anstecken)_. Nur sollten wir aktuell in Europa das "unhöflich" durch "dumm" oder "fahrlässig" ersetzen.


----------



## Kurzschlusser (23 März 2020)

arne.pf schrieb:


> Die Asiaten rennen auch mit einem Mundschutz rum, wenn sie selber krank sind. Um andere nicht anzustecken!! Den es ist in ihren Augen unhöflich, andere zu gefährden...
> 
> So sollten wir hier vielleicht auch mal denken. Nur sollten wir aktuell in Europa das "unhöflich" durch "dumm" oder "fahrlässig" ersetzen.



Es ist ehrenwert wenn man krank ist und Maßnahmen ergreift um andere nicht anzustecken. Wobei ich aber ganz klar sagen muss das dies eigentlich in jedem Bewusstsein eines Bürgers im 21. Jahrhundert sein sollte und selbstverständlich sein muss/sollte. Leider gibts halt überall noch zu viele Holzköpfe die weder das machen, oder sich z.B. in diesen Tagen trotzdem noch in Gruppen zusammentreffen. Dummheit sollte bestraft werden, meine Meinung. 
Ob es jetzt gleich ein Mundschutz sein muss das lass ich mal dahingestellt, es gibt schließlich viele andere Maßnahmen (regelmäßig Hände waschen (ob krank oder nicht), in den Ellbogen niesen, bei häufigerem Husten/etc. o. Grippe einfach gleich zuhause bleiben, ...).

Denn, ohne dir jetzt zu nahe zu treten zu wollen aber ich glaube kaum das du dir einen Mundschutz anziehst wenn du "nur" leichten Husten hast oder dergleichen und noch arbeitsfähig bist und auf Arbeit gehst oder? 
Kann mich natürlich auch Irren!


----------



## arne.pf (23 März 2020)

Kurzschlusser schrieb:


> Denn, ohne dir jetzt zu nahe zu treten zu wollen aber ich glaube kaum das du dir einen Mundschutz anziehst wenn du "nur" leichten Husten hast oder dergleichen und noch arbeitsfähig bist und auf Arbeit gehst oder?
> Kann mich natürlich auch Irren!



Du irrst nicht, ich habe es auch schon oben anders geschrieben  aber wir du richtig sagst, es gibt genug Maßnahmen, um eine Verbreitung wirksam zu verhindern... aber das Problem ist, dass hier die Leute mitdenken und vor allem an andere denken müssen... und zwar egal in welcher Altersklasse


----------



## Mrtain (23 März 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> https://www.nzz.ch/international/hat-die-deutsche-regierung-in-der-corona-krise-versagt-ld.1547525



Guter Artikel. Danke fürs teilen.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Da hätte doch eigentlich schon alles fertig in der Schublade liegen müssen, wie hier schnell und effektiv vorgegangen werden muss.



Das ist dann wohl der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis...

Hat die Schweiz ihre Tourismushochburgen rechtzeitig geschlossen? Die Info fehlt mir in dem Artikel.


----------



## MFreiberger (24 März 2020)

Moin,

das fand ich ganz interessant:

https://web.br.de/interaktiv/corona-simulation/

VG

Mario


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 März 2020)

Ja, die Simulationen stellen die verschiedenen Verläufe eindrucksvoll und verständlich dar. Das wäre doch mal was für einen Programmierwettbewerb  !
Ich persönlich habe aber zum Glück nicht die Zeit für.


----------



## blackpeat (24 März 2020)

Hier ist das ganze von der WashingtonPost bei der sind noch zwei drei weitere Simulationen

https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...na-simulator-german/?utm_source=pocket-newtab


----------



## Eleu (24 März 2020)

Was haltet ihr von dieser Variante?

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/konjunktur/kontrollierte-infizierung-top-oekonom-zum-grossen-shutdown-die-oeffentliche-meinung-wird-kippen_id_11799885.html

Gruß
Eleu
[/FONT]


----------



## Ralle (24 März 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dieser Variante?
> 
> https://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/...entliche-meinung-wird-kippen_id_11799885.html
> 
> ...



Ja, es gibt auch einen Deutschen (Arzt und Finanzmensch), des das so ähnlich propagiert.
Das kann schon sein, dass das wirtschaftlich besser wäre, aber da diese Situation so zum ersten Mal auftritt, ist nichts wirklich gesichert. Die Diskussion wird man garantiert führen müssen, wie alleine die Aussagen im Artikel schon nahelegen. Denn auch hier werden sich automatisch Leute hinter dieser Meinung versammeln und man muß über diese Dinge reden. Ich bin mir insgesamt nicht sicher, was wirklich besser wäre. Meine Frau gehört zur Risikogruppe, alleine die Festlegung, wer ist Risikogruppe ist schon nicht einfach und wer will das schon erproben?
Ich könnte mir denken, dass man jetzt beobachtet, wie die Resultate sind und dann die Maßnahmen wieder etwas lockert und weiter beobachtet. Ist natürlich eine Gratwanderung. Boris Johnson wollte auch erst die "Duchseuchung" (blödes Wort ;-) ) der Bevölkerung forcieren, hat aber nach Hochrechnung der zu erwartenden Todesfälle davon Abstand genommen.


----------



## Eleu (24 März 2020)

Hallo,
m.E. verwenden wir aktuell nicht alle verfübaren Ressourcen, Alte und Vorerkrankte vor dem Virus zu schützen. Rentner die alleine Leben, müssen selber einkaufen und fassen verseuchte Artikel an. Einige Menschen mit Vorerkrankungen, müssen weiter arbeiten. Es gibt z.B. Firmen, die nur zwei W.C haben für 40 Personen. Unabhängig davon, welche Variante man verwendet, könnte man da imho mehr tun.
Z.B. könnten Lieferdienste desinfizierte Lebensmittel den Rentnern vor die Tür stellen. Freigewordenes Personal gibt es ja genug und die Bundesregierung sagt ja, dass genügend Geld da ist.
Dann halt auch Vorerkrankte auch zu Hause lassen, anstatt sie einer Infizierung auszusetzen, wie es im Moment getan wird.

Der Herr lässt allerdings offen, wie man das in der Praxis dann umsetzen will? Es müssten ja dann immer nacheinander bestimmte Gruppen Zwangs - Infiziert werden, damit das so auch hinhaut.
Was, wenn das einige nicht wollen? 

Ich denke in 2- 3 Monaten, werden die Menschen neue Lösungen einfordern und dann wird man es vielleicht so machen, wie der Herr vorschlägt? Dann ist allerdings unsere Wirtschaft am Boden und einige werden Fragen, warum man es dann nicht sofort so macht?


----------



## Eleu (24 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ist natürlich eine Gratwanderung. Boris Johnson wollte auch erst die "Duchseuchung" (blödes Wort ;-) ) der Bevölkerung forcieren, hat aber nach Hochrechnung der zu erwartenden Todesfälle davon Abstand genommen.



Würdest du dich freiwillig infizieren lassen, damit du dann hinterher immun bist und du dich dann wieder frei bewegen kannst? Z.B. in die Nähe von Risikogruppen zu gehen, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, jemanden anzustecken?
Ich gehe davon aus, dass wenn man einmal immun ist, man niemanden mehr anstecken kann, weil ja der Virus vom Immunsystem abgetötet wurde...


----------



## infomike (24 März 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach steht ein Menschenleben vor wirtschaftlichen Interessen!

Es ist noch nicht gesagt das die "jungen und gesunden" nicht auch auf die Intensivstation müssen. Und wenn dort dann kein Platz mehr ist..... ich möchte nicht in die Situation geraten.
Lieber ist meine Firma Pleite und ich muss dann schauen was, wie und wo ich arbeite aber ich Lebe dann noch.

Geld ist nicht alles. In dieser blöden Zeit merke ich immer mehr wie wichtig meine Familie ist.

Natürlich arbeite ich gerne und geniese den Komfor den ich mir aufgebaut habe, aber es wird immer irgendwie weitergehen.
Meine Oma und mein Opa haben nach dem Krieg bei Null angefangen. Jetzt sind eben wir dran und gefragt.

Es wird sicherlich noch lange gehen und wir werden noch eine ganze Zeit lang Verzichten müssen. Auch das Verzichten muss erstmal wieder gelernt werden.


----------



## Eleu (24 März 2020)

infomike schrieb:


> Es ist noch nicht gesagt das die "jungen und gesunden" nicht auch auf die Intensivstation müssen. Und wenn dort dann kein Platz mehr ist..... ich möchte nicht in die Situation geraten.



Der Einwand, ist durchaus berechtigt, aber aktuelle Schätzungen, gehen ohnehin davon aus, dass sich 70% der Gesamtbevölkerung infizieren werden.
Kann also sein, dass du so oder so erkrankst und dabei draufgehst

Edit: Und die Zwangs - Infizierten werden ja so portioniert, dass das Gesundheitssystem dann nicht überlastet wird. Könnte also sogar sein, dass du bei dieser Variante sogar bessere Überlebenschancen hast.


----------



## Ralle (24 März 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Würdest du dich freiwillig infizieren lassen, damit du dann hinterher immun bist und du dich dann wieder frei bewegen kannst? Z.B. in die Nähe von Risikogruppen zu gehen, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, jemanden anzustecken?
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass wenn man einmal immun ist, man niemanden mehr anstecken kann, weil ja der Virus vom Immunsystem abgetötet wurde...



Du mußt genauer lesen, ich habe das alles völlig wertneutral betrachtet und festgestellt, dass diese Diskussion ganz sicher kommen wird. Es ging mir auch nicht um wirtschaftliche Betrachtungen, die Frage stelle ich mir erst einmal aus ethischen Gründen nicht, Menschenleben gehen immer vor!
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es um absichtliches Infizieren geht, eher um ein "Weiter so wie immer", aber die Menschen mit Risiko davor schützen. Dann sind alle schnell krank, aber geht das gut???
Wir werden uns in den kommenen Wochen noch so einigen Fragen und Diskussionen stellen müssen. Zur Zeit werden alle "unnötigen" Operationen zurückgestellt, richtig so. Aber, wie lange geht das, ohne dass die derzeit unnötigen Operationen nötig werden und deren Zurückstellung wiederrum Menschenleben gefährdet. Oder fehlende Medikamente Menschenleben gefährden. All diese Diskussionen kommen, man wird sich wappnen und dem stellen müssen. Manchmal bin ich auch froh, bestimmte Entscheidungen nicht zu verantworten, da ist wirklich kein Neid.

Ich persönlich halte das Risiko auch für sehr hoch und fürchte, wir werden die Risikogruppe so nicht wirklich schützen können, also erst einmal "Bleibt zu Hause!"


----------



## Eleu (24 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Du mußt genauer lesen, ich habe das alles völlig wertneutral betrachtet und festgestellt, dass diese Diskussion ganz sicher kommen wird.



Mit meinem Post,wollte ich deine Aussage auch keinesfalls bewerten. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass meine Aussagen, genauso wertneutral betrachtet werden.
Was mich halt manchmal etwas nervt ist, dass sich manche Menschen gegenüber alternativen Lösungsmöglichkeiten verweigern. Der momentane Mainstream stigmatisiert andersdenkende 
reflexartig zu unsozialen, unsolidarischen Mitmenschen. 
Musste mir schon anhören, dass ich ja nur sauer bin, weil die Kneipen jetzt zu haben.

Naja, wir werden sehen, wohin die Reise geht?
Bleibt gesund..

Guß
Eleu


----------



## vollmi (24 März 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Edit: Und die Zwangs - Infizierten werden ja so portioniert, dass das Gesundheitssystem dann nicht überlastet wird. Könnte also sogar sein, dass du bei dieser Variante sogar bessere Überlebenschancen hast.



Das ist doch das was man jetzt gerade tut. man versucht die infizierten so zu portionieren dass sie das Gesundheitssystem nicht überlasten und so alle welche dann intensiv behandelt werden müssen auch behandelt werden können.


----------



## Ralle (24 März 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist doch das was man jetzt gerade tut. man versucht die infizierten so zu portionieren dass sie das Gesundheitssystem nicht überlasten und so alle welche dann intensiv behandelt werden müssen auch behandelt werden können.



Die "Andere" Variante ist:

Alle Risikopersonen " wegsperren" und dadurch schützen. Der Rest wird schnell krank und immun, die Wirtschaft läuft bald wieder. Sind die "Gesünderen" dann durchseucht, kann man die Risikopersonen langsam entlassen, so dass immer genügend Intensivbetten vorhanden sind.

Diese Version geht freilich nicht davon aus, dass hoffentlich bald ein Impfstoff zur Verfügung steht, was vielen Menschen das Leben retten könnte. Aber das ist nich sicher, bei HIV hat es sehr lange gedauert, bin man wirkungsvolle Medikamente hatte. :-(

Daher "Bleibt zu Hause!", "Haltet Abstand!"


----------



## vollmi (24 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Alle Risikopersonen " wegsperren" und dadurch schützen. Der Rest wird schnell krank und immun, die Wirtschaft läuft bald wieder. Sind die "Gesünderen" dann durchseucht, kann man die Risikopersonen langsam entlassen, so dass immer genügend Intensivbetten vorhanden sind.



Das Problem was ich dabei sehe ist. Selbst wenn die Risikopersonen nicht angesteckt werden. Einer von 100 gesunden braucht trotzdem einen Intensivpflegeplatz. Und da sich das Virus dann unter den Gesunden ja trotzdem exponenziell verteilt wird es ruck zuck auch unter den Gesunden Zuviele geben die einen Intensivpflegeplatz brauchen um sie noch zu behandeln.

Die Risikopersonen sind einfach die welche auch mit Behandlung sterben. Aber ohne Behandlung sterben auch die Jungen und gesunden.


----------



## Markus (24 März 2020)

Dass mit den Menschenleben, die vorgehen, ist so eine Sache...
Man kann es als Totschlagargument für und gegen alles verwenden. 

In der Praxis ist es aber wesentlich komplexer. 
Mehr Kapital = höherer Standard.
Heute können dank dieses hohen Standards und der Technologie viele Menschen Leben die vor 50 Jahren definitiv gestorben wären. 

Eine Lösung für so einen Konflikt habe ich nicht. 
Im Prinzip geht es immer in diese selbe ethnische Problematik. 
Wieviele dürfen für wieviele "geopfert" werden.

Meiner Meinung sind Leute die pauschal sagen "Menschenleben über ALLES" genauso verantwortungslos (um nicht zu sagen Mörder) als diejenigen die jedes Opfer in Kauf nehmen um wirtschaftliche Vorteile zu schaffen...

Eine Lösung habe ich nicht. 
Wenn es die gäbe, dann hätten wir schon längst autonomes Fahren und ähnliches.


----------



## Ralle (24 März 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> D
> Die Risikopersonen sind einfach die welche auch mit Behandlung sterben.



Nein, Risikopersonen sind die mit Vorerkrankungen, bei denen die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch ist, dass sie auf die Intensivstation müssen. Wenn die frei ist, sind die Chancen nicht sooo schlecht, aber ist schon immer noch gefährlich.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 März 2020)

Dass man jetzt im ersten Schritt erst einmal konsequent herunterfährt finde ich schon richtig, zumindest solange keine andere Lösung in Sicht ist.
Eine Dauerlösung kann das natürlich nicht sein, aber jetzt muss man erst einmal Zeit gewinnen um medizinische Materialien wie Desinfektionsmittel, Atemschutz, Beatmungsgeräte zu beschaffen und die Bestände hochzufahren. Meiner Meinung nach wird das viel zu zögerlich gemacht, denn je eher entsprechendes Material vorhanden ist, kann der aktuelle Zustand evtl. wieder leicht gelockert werden. Dann müssen wir halt mit Atemschutzmasken arbeiten wenn größere Gruppen zusammen sind, ggf. dann mit verkürzten Arbeitszeiten.


----------



## ducati (24 März 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Der momentane Mainstream stigmatisiert andersdenkende
> reflexartig zu unsozialen, unsolidarischen Mitmenschen.



und hier fiel schon das Wort "Mörder"...


----------



## Ralle (24 März 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> und hier viel schon das Wort "Mörder"...



Ja, leider ist eine freie offene Diskussion in unserer Gesellschaft im Moment nicht möglich. Ich bedauere das auch sehr, man muß bei jeder Bemerkung im Hinterkopf haben, dass man damit auch ungewollt einen Shitstorm auslösen kann. Ich zzumindest weiß, wem wir das verdanken und mache bei denen kein Kreuz, wenn wir zu Wahlen aufgerufen werden. Briefe, die mit "Liebe Kolle*Innen..." beginnen und so weitermachen, lösen bei mir Brechreiz aus, Schiller und Goethe würden wohl auch grün anlaufen.

Aber zurück zum Thema: Ich sagte schon, die Diskussion wird kommen. Bin mal gespannt, wie die so abläuft.


----------



## ducati (24 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich sagte schon, die Diskussion wird kommen. Bin mal gespannt, wie die so abläuft.



geht doch aktuell schon los... wird halt langsam langweilig zu Hause nach zwei Tagen...


----------



## RGerlach (24 März 2020)

Bis jetzt kann noch keiner sicher sagen, dass eine Imunisiertung nach einer überstandenen Erkrankung gegeben ist.
In China soll es auch Rückfälle gegeben haben.
Die ganze Sache ist noch viel zu neu.


----------



## Eleu (24 März 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist doch das was man jetzt gerade tut. man versucht die infizierten so zu portionieren dass sie das Gesundheitssystem nicht überlasten und so alle welche dann intensiv behandelt werden müssen auch behandelt werden können.



Jetzt läuft es so, dass junge und gesunde Erwachsene, Alte und Vorerkrankte gleichermaßen Sozialkontakte vermeiden, um den Anstieg der Neuinfektionen flach zu halten.
Das Konzept dieses Herrn sieht vor, Alte und Vorerkrankte von den jungen und gesunden Erwachsenen zu separieren, so dass man dann Solzialkontakte schrittweise erhöhen könnte.
Die Anzahl der Neuinfektionen steigt dann an, aber auch die Anzahl derer, die dann an der Erkrankung genesen. Die Todesrate wäre moderat, da ja Alte und Vorerkrankte sich nicht anstecken.
Sind 2/3 der Bevölkerung immun, ist Herdenimmunität erreicht und die Pandemie ist überstanden.
Es geht natürlich darum, die Pandemiezeit zu verkürzen.

Das könnte natürlich nur dann funktionieren, wenn die Anzahl der Alten und Vorerkrankten 1/ 3 nicht übersteigt.


----------



## ducati (24 März 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Sind 2/3 der Bevölkerung immun, ist Herdenimmunität erreicht und die Pandemie ist überstanden.
> Es geht natürlich darum, die Pandemiezeit zu verkürzen.
> 
> Das könnte natürlich nur dann funktionieren, wenn die Anzahl der Alten und Vorerkrankten 1/ 3 nicht übersteigt.



Und wenn die Ansteckungsrate nicht den Faktor 1:3 übersteigt (also jeder Infizierte steckt im Durchschnitt max. 3 weitere an...)

Diese Zahlenjongliererei ist ziemlich problematisch, da sie auf ziemlich unsicheren Grundlagen beruht...

Gruß.


----------



## Eleu (24 März 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Und wenn die Ansteckungsrate nicht den Faktor 1:3 übersteigt (also jeder Infizierte steckt im Durchschnitt max. 3 weitere an...)
> 
> Diese Zahlenjongliererei ist ziemlich problematisch, da sie auf ziemlich unsicheren Grundlagen beruht...
> 
> Gruß.



Da hast du sicherlich nicht ganz unrecht, aber auf welchen Grundlagen beruht denn die jetzige Vorgehensweise?
Man müsste natürlich, genauso wie jetzt schauen wie sich das entwickelt und versuchen es zu steuern..


----------



## Eleu (24 März 2020)

Und wenn man es mal aus ethischer Sicht betrachtet, ist es denn dann nicht unsere Pflicht, alles zu tun, Alte und Vorerkrankte vor dem Virus zu schützen?


----------



## Markus (24 März 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Und wenn man es mal aus ethischer Sicht betrachtet, ist es denn dann nicht unsere Pflicht, alles zu tun, Alte und Vorerkrankte vor dem Virus zu schützen?



Was bedeutet "alles"?
Welchen Preis werden wir zahlen für welches Ergebnis?
Werden wir es auch in Kauf nehmen schlimmsten Flls unsere Wirtschaft - und damit auch unseren Wohlstand mit seinem Gesundheits-, Renten- und Sozialsystem zurück ins 18te Jahrhundert zu schießen? 

Sicher etwas überspitzt formuliert, und es soll keineswegs meine Meinung zu dem Thema widerspiegeln. Aber an dem Punkt mit dem "alles" wird es ethnisch Seher sehr kompliziert...


----------



## Eleu (24 März 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "alles"?
> Welchen Preis werden wir zahlen für welches Ergebnis?
> Werden wir es auch in Kauf nehmen schlimmsten Flls unsere Wirtschaft - und damit auch unseren Wohlstand mit seinem Gesundheits-, Renten- und Sozialsystem zurück ins 18te Jahrhundert zu schießen?
> 
> Sicher etwas überspitzt formuliert, und es soll keineswegs meine Meinung zu dem Thema widerspiegeln. Aber an dem Punkt mit dem "alles" wird es ethnisch Seher sehr kompliziert...



Das ist imho schwer zu sagen? Man müsste das mal überprüfen, was max. getan werden kann? Vllt. hat man das ja auch schon und man ist sogar zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass nur der Weg, der jetzt eingeschlagen wurde, der Richtige ist? Keine Ahnung? Was glaubst du?


----------



## Markus (25 März 2020)

https://m.beckhoff.de/german/press/news0620.htm

Da kommen einem ja gleich die Tränen wenn man liest wie selbstlos BECKHOFF sich da opfert... Scheinbar glaubt der Typ der diesen scheinheiligen Bericht verfasst hat wirklich dass nur dank seiner supertollen IPC die vielen Menschen gerettet werden können. Ein wahrhaft heldenhafter Akt bei einem "sofort 10.000 Geräte, Geld spielt keine Rolle" Projekt.
Auch eine Art damit umzugehen.


----------



## ducati (25 März 2020)

selbst VW soll ja jetzt Beatmungsgeräte bauen... Ein Wahnsinn alles...


----------



## Blockmove (25 März 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> https://m.beckhoff.de/german/press/news0620.htm
> 
> Da kommen einem ja gleich die Tränen wenn man liest wie selbstlos BECKHOFF sich da opfert... Scheinbar glaubt der Typ der diesen scheinheiligen Bericht verfasst hat wirklich dass nur dank seiner supertollen IPC die vielen Menschen gerettet werden können. Ein wahrhaft heldenhafter Akt bei einem "sofort 10.000 Geräte, Geld spielt keine Rolle" Projekt.
> Auch eine Art damit umzugehen.



Naja so negatic muss man das jetzt auch nicht sehen.
x Tausend IPCs hat auch nicht jeder auf Lager liegen.
Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es in der aktuellen Situation gar nicht so einfach ist.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Eleu (25 März 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "alles"?
> Welchen Preis werden wir zahlen für welches Ergebnis?



Alte und Vorerkrankte in der Quarantäne bestmöglich zu isolieren und extern zu versorgen, wird sicherlich erhebliche Kosten verursachen. Dem kann man aber auch entgegenhalten, dass je weniger aus der Risikogruppe erkranken, desto weniger Intensivmedizinische Betreuung wird benötigt, was wiederum erhebliche Kosten einspart.

Keine Ahnung, ob die vorgeschlagene Lösung wirklich funktionieren kann. Ich fände es auf jeden Fall wichtig, diesen und vielleicht auch mal andere Varianten zu überprüfen. Es müsste so eine Art Task Force, in denen mehrere Experten aus verschieden Fachbereichen sitzen gegründet werden, die genau diese Dinge überprüft und ggf. gegenrechnet.

Ich glaube, dass die Politik hier einfach nur deshalb so vorgeht, weil es eben alle so machen..


----------



## Eleu (25 März 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> selbst VW soll ja jetzt Beatmungsgeräte bauen... Ein Wahnsinn alles...



Was ist denn mit Siemens? Machen die nicht auch viel im Bereich Medinzintechnik?


----------



## MSB (25 März 2020)

Man gebe nur noch eines zu bedenken, ein kleines Gedankenexperiment:
Zwei kleiner Italiener aus Napoli
Stolpern auf die Straße
Werden dabei beide dummerweise vom LKW überrollt
Dann noch von einem Rudel wilder Tiere angefallen

Schaffen es aber glücklicherweise lebend in die Klinik
Einer von beiden wird positiv auf Covid getestet
Versterben letztlich beide

Statistisch würde einer nun also zu den Corona Toten zählen, weil ja positiv, und einer eher in der Kategorie Verkehrstote landen.


----------



## ducati (25 März 2020)

MSB schrieb:


> Statistisch würde einer nun also zu den Corona Toten zählen, weil ja positiv.



Zumindest, wenn er irgendwann noch einmal gehustet hat...

Nein, Spaß beiseite. Die ganzen Statistiken kann man sich, wie immer, so drehen, wie mans gerne braucht...

Hab mir aber vor 2 Tagen auch schon die Frage gestellt, ob ein Verkehrstoter der Coronainfiziert ist, auch als Coronatoter zählt.

Wer weiss das schon.

Gruß.


----------



## vollmi (25 März 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Hab mir aber vor 2 Tagen auch schon die Frage gestellt, ob ein Verkehrstoter der Coronainfiziert ist, auch als Coronatoter zählt.



Als was zählt ein Verkehrstoter/Herzinfarkter/Grippetoter der wegen der Coronaintensivpatienten keinen Intensivplatz mehr bekam und deswegen starb?


----------



## ducati (25 März 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Als was zählt ein Verkehrstoter/Herzinfarkter/Grippetoter der wegen der Coronaintensivpatienten keinen Intensivplatz mehr bekam und deswegen starb?



Keine Ahnung, ich sag ja, die Statistik ist kompliziert.


----------



## MFreiberger (25 März 2020)

Moin,

wer noch Projekte mit SEW umsetzen will, kommt imho nur bei KRITIS-Projetken zum Zuge:

https://www.sew-eurodrive.de/unternehmen/news_presse/news/news-meldung_40000.html

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## der_schmuu (25 März 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Hab mir aber vor 2 Tagen auch schon die Frage gestellt, ob ein Verkehrstoter der Coronainfiziert ist, auch als Coronatoter zählt.
> 
> Wer weiss das schon.
> 
> Gruß.



Relativ einfach erklärt:
Auf dem Totenschein des Arztes steht die Ursache. Sterbe ich aufgrund er Ursachen des Unfalles, zähle ich als Unfalltoter. Scheide ich aufgrund einer Erkrankung aus dem Leben dann gehe ich in die entsprechende Statistik ein.

Wenn ich als Corona patient an einer Kartoffelvergiftung sterbe hat das ja letzlich nichts mit dem Coronavirus zu tun...


----------



## MSB (25 März 2020)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Corona patient an einer Kartoffelvergiftung sterbe hat das ja letzlich nichts mit dem Coronavirus zu tun...


Stimmt, nur wärest du trotzdem einer der, ich glaube gestern warens 793 Corona-Toten in IT.
Das auch, wenn auf deinem Totenschein was anderes steht.

Gestern habe ich gelesen, dass nur auf 12% der Corona-Toten, die man überall nachlesen kann, Corona auch wirklich als Todesursache auf dem Schein steht.
Also auch hier wieder in etwa soviel, wie in jeder normalen, üblichen, sich jedes Jahr wiederholenden, Grippe-Saison.

Das ist ja das Problem momentan, es wird die ganze Welt lahmgelegt, nur weil ein paar Virologen momentan feuchte Träume haben.


----------



## MFreiberger (25 März 2020)

Moin MSB,

ich fürchte, dass das Zitat von Benjamin Franklin aus Deiner Signatur in dieser Lage häufiger zitiert werden müsste :???:

Hast Du eine Quelle zur Angabe, dass von den Corona-Toten nur etwa 12% Corona als Todesursache auf dem Totenschein stehen haben?
Dieser Information würde ich gerne nachgehen.

VG

Mario


----------



## ducati (25 März 2020)

Ich glaub am einfachsten wäre es, wenn man die durchschnittlichen Todeszahlen pro Tag der letzten Jahre von den aktuellen Todeszahlen pro Tag subtrahieren würde. Dann hätte man warscheinlich am einfachsten eine sinnvolle Zahl... Dabei würden dann auch alle Nebeneffekte mit eingehen, wie z.B.:



> ein Verkehrstoter/Herzinfarkter/Grippetoter der wegen der Coronaintensivpatienten keinen Intensivplatz mehr bekam und deswegen starb





Aber ich bin kein Statistiker und auch kein Viruloge. Aber jemand mit gesundem Menschenverstand, der gerna auch mal hinterfragt, wenn einem was komisch vorkommt.

Gruß.


----------



## der_schmuu (25 März 2020)

MSB schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur wärest du trotzdem einer der, ich glaube gestern warens 793 Corona-Toten in IT.
> Das auch, wenn auf deinem Totenschein was anderes steht.
> 
> Gestern habe ich gelesen, dass nur auf 12% der Corona-Toten, die man Ã¼berall nachlesen kann, Corona auch wirklich als Todesursache auf dem Schein steht.



Keine Ahnung woher du die Zahlen hast. Dazu hab ich nichts gefunden.



MSB schrieb:


> Also auch hier wieder in etwa soviel, wie in jeder normalen, Ã¼blichen, sich jedes Jahr wiederholenden, Grippe-Saison.



Laut Robert Koch Institut sind auch die Zahlen einer "Normalen Grippe-Welle" nicht aussagekräftig, weil in den meisten fällen schlicht nicht auf influenca getestet wird (https://www.rki.de/SharedDocs/FAQ/Influenza/FAQ_Liste.html). Hier gibts übrigens auch jedes Jahr einen Bericht vom RKI zum Verlauf der Grippe-Saison. (https://influenza.rki.de/Saisonbericht.aspx) 



MSB schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem momentan, es wird die ganze Welt lahmgelegt, nur weil ein paar Virologen momentan feuchte Träume haben.


Liegt vielleicht daran das die Virologen vor solchen Ausbrüchen ja schon seit Jahren warnen und die Geldgeber das ganze immer gern solange runterspielen bis es zu spät ist.



ducati schrieb:


> Ich glaub am einfachsten wäre es, wenn man die  durchschnittlichen Todeszahlen pro Tag der letzten Jahre von den  aktuellen Todeszahlen pro Tag subtrahieren würde. Dann hätte man  warscheinlich am einfachsten eine sinnvolle Zahl...



Das macht das RKI. Nennt sich Übersterblichkeit oder Exzess-Mortalität. Wird nach meinem Wissensstand ebenfalls in den RKI Berichten zur Grippesaison als vergleich mit heran gezogen.

Ich hab leider erst vor 8 Wochen einen Verwanten an die Grippe verloren. Betreuung auf der Intensivstation inclusive. Ich kann daher die Angst vieler Menschen sehr gut Nachvollziehen, unter anderem weil es wirklich die Hölle ist sich da aufzuhalten.


----------



## MSB (25 März 2020)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Ich hab leider erst vor 8 Wochen einen Verwanten an die Grippe verloren. Betreuung auf der Intensivstation inclusive. Ich kann daher die Angst vieler Menschen sehr gut Nachvollziehen, unter anderem weil es wirklich die Hölle ist sich da aufzuhalten.


Das ist schlimm, ich hab meinen Paten/Onkel im Januar verloren, der ist am "Klassiker" Koronare Herzproblematik ... gestorben. Auch der war einige Wochen auf der Intensiv-/Neurologischen Früh-Reha.
Die Intensiv-Station ging ja noch, vom Umfeld her betrachetet, aber die Patienten die auf dieser Neurologie-Station, vor sich hinröcheln, irgendwo zwischen noch am leben, und eigentlich schon Tot, das war nochmal erheblich krasser.

Aber was noch schlimmer gewesen wäre:
Wenn wir den als Familie, wenn er denn schon sterben "muss", wg. einer in meinem Augen weitgehend erfundenen/herbeigeredeten Pandemie, nicht quasi täglich besuchen hätten dürfen, noch wir hätten eine vernünftige Trauerfeier gestalten dürfen, wie das halt in christlich geprägten Orten so üblich ist.

P.S. Auch ein von Italien her überfülltes Krematorium schockt mich jetzt nicht wirklich. Mitte Januar waren im Krematorium BT Wartezeiten von ca. 3 Wochen einzuplanen, und das obwohl die eh schon im 2 Schichtbetrieb arbeiten, soviel dazu.


----------



## vollmi (25 März 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich glaub am einfachsten wäre es, wenn man die durchschnittlichen Todeszahlen pro Tag der letzten Jahre von den aktuellen Todeszahlen pro Tag subtrahieren würde. Dann hätte man warscheinlich am einfachsten eine sinnvolle Zahl... Dabei würden dann auch alle Nebeneffekte mit eingehen, wie z.B.:
> 
> Aber ich bin kein Statistiker und auch kein Viruloge. Aber jemand mit gesundem Menschenverstand, der gerna auch mal hinterfragt, wenn einem was komisch vorkommt.



Das mit den Statistiken ist ja auch so ein zweischneidiges Schwert und ich bin ja auch nicht so der Hirsch in solchen Sachen. Aber gerade bei Prophezeiungen und Reaktionen darauf ist man ja auch oft der Gearschte.

Als Beispiel:
Millennium-Bug...
"Ja 2000 da stürzen n haufen Geräte ab, die Börse wird crashen" Und was ist? Nix is, alles nicht eingetroffen das ganze Theater um nix.

Ozonloch
"Das Ozonloch wird uns alle töten, wir werden nicht mehr am Strand liegen können" Und was is? Nix is, alles nicht so schlimm wie uns die Schlechtredner immer weissmachen wollten wir können immernoch nach da Draussen ohne direkt zu verbrennen wenn wir das gewusst hätten hätten wir unser FCKW Haarspray behalten können.


----------



## MFreiberger (25 März 2020)

Moin,



vollmi schrieb:


> Als Beispiel:
> Millennium-Bug...
> "Ja 2000 da stürzen n haufen Geräte ab, die Börse wird crashen" Und was ist? Nix is, alles nicht eingetroffen das ganze Theater um nix.
> 
> ...



"Der Wald stirbt! Bis Mitte der 90er Jahre gibt es nur noch die Hälfte an Wald!"

"Die Ölvorkommen werden 2020 erschöpft sein!"

So könnte man weitermachen. Im nächsten Halbjahr gibt es wieder andere Sorgen. Trotzdem sind wir in dieser akuten Situation stark betroffen.


Und bei der Todeszahlenstatistik darf man nicht vergessen (wenn man die Vorjahreszahlen heranzieht), dass, aufgrund der Coronakrise, die Zahl der tödlich verunglückten Verkehrsteilnehmer und Arbeitnehmer zurückgeht.

VG

Mario


----------



## infomike (25 März 2020)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne dann hat Italien schon letztes Wochenende gemeldet das sie einfach alle Toten zusammen zählen und keine Unterscheidung des Sterbegrundes mehr treffen. Ich glaube auf N-TV gab es einen Bericht dazu.

Gruß Mike


----------



## MFreiberger (25 März 2020)

Moin,



MSB schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich gelesen, dass nur auf 12% der Corona-Toten, die man überall nachlesen kann, Corona auch wirklich als Todesursache auf dem Schein steht.
> Also auch hier wieder in etwa soviel, wie in jeder normalen, üblichen, sich jedes Jahr wiederholenden, Grippe-Saison





infomike schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne dann hat Italien schon letztes Wochenende gemeldet das sie einfach alle Toten zusammen zählen und keine Unterscheidung des Sterbegrundes mehr treffen. Ich glaube auf N-TV gab es einen Bericht dazu.



Das sind dann die Fakten, auf deren Grundlage Entscheidungen, wie Ausgangssperre, Einschränkung der Sozialkontakte usw. gefällt werden?

Gibt es auch alternative Fakten?

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich nehme die Situation sehr ernst, halte Abstand, wenn ich mit Menschen Kontakt haben muss, wasche laufend meine Hände, aber es macht mir Sorgen, wenn ich sehe welche Zahlen kursieren, dementiert werden, besstätigt werden usw.. Ich hoffe, dass unsere Bundesregierung auf verlässliche Fakten setzen kann!

VG

Mario


----------



## der_schmuu (25 März 2020)

MSB schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur wärest du trotzdem einer der, ich glaube gestern warens 793 Corona-Toten in IT.
> Das auch, wenn auf deinem Totenschein was anderes steht.
> 
> Gestern habe ich gelesen, dass nur auf 12% der Corona-Toten, die man überall nachlesen kann, Corona auch wirklich als Todesursache auf dem Schein steht.





infomike schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne dann hat Italien  schon letztes Wochenende gemeldet das sie einfach alle Toten zusammen  zählen und keine Unterscheidung des Sterbegrundes mehr treffen. Ich  glaube auf N-TV gab es einen Bericht dazu.
> Gruß Mike



Gibt es eigentlich zu diesen Artikeln auch irgendwas greifbares, z.b. einen Link, ich würd das ganze irgendwie gern selbst mal lesen? Jeder schreibt irgendwie nur noch "ich hab gehört das, ich hab irgendwo gelesen..."


----------



## infomike (25 März 2020)

https://www.mdr.de/wissen/corona-berechnung-todesrate-unterschiede-italien-100.html


hier wird recht gut erklärt warum es so unterschiedliche Zahlen gibt.


----------



## der_schmuu (25 März 2020)

Danke.



> Möglicher Grund 3: Unterschiedliche Zählungen    Anders als in Deutschland (Stand: 24. März) testet Italien inzwischen  generell Todesfälle auf das Coronavirus. Das führt dazu, dass der Anteil  in der italienischen Statistik stärker ansteigt als in anderen Ländern.  Italien ist auch sehr konsequent, was die Zählweise der Toten betrifft:  Ein Todesfall wird dem Coronavirus unabhängig von Vorerkrankungen  zugeschrieben, unabhängig davon, ob Covid-19 den Tod verursacht hat oder  die Erkrankung als Beschleuniger gewirkt hat. Einer Studie des  italienischen Gesundheitsinstituts ISS, die die FAZ zitiert, zufolge, hatte nur ein sehr kleiner Anteil der Verstorbenen keinerlei Vorerkrankung.



Den Text finde ich tatsächlich schlecht geschrieben weil er viel Interpretationsmöglichkeit bietet.
Und ich vermute mal das meine Interpretation etwas abweicht.

Ich lese da letzlich raus das die Italiener, schon noch unterscheiden ob ich an Corona gestorben bin oder an einem Verkehrsunfall. Auch wenn ich dabei mit Corona Infiziert war.


----------



## MSB (25 März 2020)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich zu diesen Artikeln auch irgendwas greifbares, z.b. einen Link, ich würd das ganze irgendwie gern selbst mal lesen? Jeder schreibt irgendwie nur noch "ich hab gehört das, ich hab irgendwo gelesen..."


https://www.ebm-netzwerk.de/de/veroeffentlichungen/covid-19

Dass alle bei denen, warum auch immer, Corona-Viren festgestellt werden, zu den Corona-Toten zählen, so die denn tatsächlich versterben, wurde am Montag auch auf der RKI-Pressekonferenz zugegeben.

P.S. Das mit den toten zusammenzählen kann jetzt auch nicht ganz passen, weil statistisch sterben in Italien täglich ca. 1600 Menschen im langjährigen Mittel, laut UN Bericht, konkret 609000 in 2019.
Wenn jetzt "nur" 793 sterben würden, dann wäre das wiederum außergewöhnlich wenig.


----------



## ducati (25 März 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass unsere Bundesregierung auf verlässliche Fakten setzen kann!



ich glaube, die Politik wird von den Medien und der öffentlichen Meinung getrieben. Rational sind die Entscheidungen nicht.
Vielleicht am ehesten noch nach der Devise, lieber ne Ausgangssperre anordnen, als sich hinterher rechtfertigen zu müssen, warum mans nicht gemacht hat...


----------



## infomike (25 März 2020)

Ich bin der Meinung das die Ausgangssperre nicht verkehrt ist.



> Vielleicht am ehesten noch nach der Devise, lieber ne Ausgangssperre  anordnen, als sich hinterher rechtfertigen zu müssen, warum mans nicht  gemacht hat...



Hinterher was zu sagen ist dann immer leicht. Ich denke hier gilt wirklich lieber eine Sache zu viel auszuprobieren als es später zu bereuen.
Manchmal geht halt Aktion vor Diskussion und nur wenn man was ausprobiert hat kann man eventuell für weitere Epidemien Vorsorge tragen und Pläne entwickeln.Vorallem sollte man aber daraus lernen, daß wir früher reagieren müssen.

Ich selbst habe den Ausbruch in China auch erstmal belächelt und mir Gedacht "was interessiert es mich wenn ein Sack Reis umfällt".
Mittlerweile hat sich meine Meinung aber stark verändert und ich bin viel vorsichtiger. Soziale kontakte sind weitestgehend auf Eis gelegt und man freut sich richtig das man noch arbeiten gehen darf, auch wenn es schwere Sicherheitsvorkehrungen zu beachten gilt.


----------



## Heinileini (25 März 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich glaub am einfachsten wäre es, wenn man die durchschnittlichen Todeszahlen pro Tag der letzten Jahre von den aktuellen Todeszahlen pro Tag subtrahieren würde.


Dann kommen u.U. negative Zahlen dabei heraus und alle schreien nach CoVid19!?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 März 2020)

Statistik hin oder her. Was mal auf meinem Totenschein steht, ist mir relativ egal.
Ich denke man sollte sich auch nicht zu sehr auf diese Zahlen versteifen sondern den Trend
beobachten.


----------



## ducati (25 März 2020)

@ Heini:
ja vielleicht...

Beim Autofahren ists ja auch so, verbieten wir das Autofahren, gibts auch keine Verkehrstoten mehr... Dafür sterben mehr auf der Couch... früher oder später...

Oder verbieten wir das Leben, gibts generell garkeine Toten mehr...

Das Leben an sich ist gefährlich.


----------



## infomike (25 März 2020)

Die meisten tödlichen Unfälle passieren ja bekanntlich zu Hause.

Gibt es hier eine Statistik die beobachtet wie der anstieg hier jetzt gerade ist??     

Ps.: nicht ganz ernst gemeint.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Eleu (26 März 2020)

infomike schrieb:


> Die meisten tödlichen Unfälle passieren ja bekanntlich zu Hause.
> 
> Gibt es hier eine Statistik die beobachtet wie der anstieg hier jetzt gerade ist??
> 
> ...



Leider ist es sehr ernst, denn die häusliche Gewalt wird zunehmen. Wenn der Fussballfan aus dem Ruhrgebiet gefrustet nach Hause kommt, er am Samstag noch nicht mal Fussball gucken kann und die Alte ihm tierisch auf den Sack geht, dann flippt der vllt. aus und fängt an zu prügeln? Kann einem ja weitestgehend egal sein, wenn sich Erwachsene die Fresse polieren, aber was mir persönlich weh tut, sind die Kinder. Die kriegen wieder das meist ab und leiden darunter. Wie immer...


----------



## dingo (26 März 2020)

Zumindest berichtet die Polizei positiv über geringe Verkehrsunfälle in dieser Zeit.

Währe interessant, wie die Auswirkungen bezüglich der Kriminalität gerade sind.

Ob Schieberbanden durch geschlossene/ kontrollierten Grenzen ausgebremst werden?

Drogen/ Beschaffungskriminalität (drohende Plünderungen)? -Wie kommen Süchtige jetzt an ihren Stoff?
Prostitution wird wegen geschlossener "Geschäftstellen" noch illegaler?


Vielleicht schaffen  wir nun die CO2 Billanz oder ist der "Grundausstoß" bei Grundlast schon zu hoch?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 März 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffen  wir nun die CO2 Billanz oder ist der "Grundausstoß" bei Grundlast schon zu hoch?



Die soll runter gehen, da die Industrie runter fährt.


----------



## dingo (26 März 2020)

Wenn Spirituosenhersteller die Produktion auf Desinfektionsmittel umstellen, damit der Bedarf unterstütz wird,

warum stellen z.B. Kaffeefilterhersteller wie Melitta nicht Atemmasken her?
 -zumindest wie die einfachen Masken, die eigene Luft/ Tröpfchen zurückhalten.


Oder diese Kaffepads sind doch auch aus diesem Vlies, wie die Filter einer Lüftungsanlage.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Turi (26 März 2020)

hallo zusammen

wir arbeiten in 2 Schichten, damit wir genügend Distanz haben, Händewaschen und desinfizieren ist angesagt. Die Schulen sind geschlossen und einige haben Panik, andere nehmens gelassen unter der Einhaltung der vom Bund verordneten Sicherheitsmassnahmen.
Der grösste Wahnsinn ist, die Arbeit bei uns im Betriebsunterhalt wird nicht weniger und für die Produktion auch nicht, eher mehr.


schöne grüsse aus CH/AG

turi


----------



## Kurzschlusser (26 März 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Währe interessant, wie die Auswirkungen bezüglich der Kriminalität gerade sind.
> Drogen/ Beschaffungskriminalität (drohende Plünderungen)?



Dazu kann ich etwas berichten: Habe heute morgen in Facebook von einer Bekannten die in der Pflege tätig ist, einen Beitrag gesehen in welchem sie ihr Dienstauto (glaube Caritas war es) mit aufgebrochener Fensterscheibe vorgefunden hat und man ihr Geld und Desinfektionsmittel entwendet hat. Natürlich hat sie es zur Anzeige gebracht aber glaube kaum das was dabei rauskommen wird.

Aber das find ich schon echt heftig.. Da fehlen mir ungelogen wirklich die Worte.


----------



## dingo (26 März 2020)

Aus Mindener Tageblatt:

Minden (mt/mre). 
Offenbar unbeeindruckt  von der Corona-Krise geben sich nach wie vor Trickbetrüger als falsche  Polizisten am Telefon aus. 
So meldeten sich am Donnerstag mehrere  Menschen aus dem Mühlenkreis bei der Polizei und berichteten davon, 
dass  sie im Laufe des Tages Anrufe zu dieser ihnen bekannten Masche  erhielten.

 Unterdessen hat das Landeskriminalamt (LKA) in  Düsseldorf die Polizeibehörden in NRW darüber informiert, 
dass Betrüger  die Angst vor dem Coronavirus für ihre kriminellen Zwecke ausnutzen.


 Derartige Fälle aus dem Kreis Minden-Lübbecke sind gegenwärtig weder der Kreispolizeibehörde noch dem Krisenstab des 
Kreises bekannt. Damit das auch in Zukunft so bleibt, nennt die Polizei  die bisher bekannt gewordenen verschiedenen Maschen und gibt  Präventionstipps.


 Enkeltrick: Die Betrüger geben sich bei dieser neuen  Masche des Enkeltricks als Angehörige aus, die sich mit dem Virus  infiziert hätten und nun in einem Krankenhaus liegen würden. 
Sie  benötigten aufgrund ihrer Erkrankung dringend Geld für die Behandlung  beziehungsweise teure Medikamente. 
Da sie selbst im Krankenhaus liegen  würden, könnten sie nur einen Boten schicken, der das Geld oder auch die  Wertsachen abholt.

Falsche Mitarbeiter vom Gesundheitsamt: An der Haustür klingeln Unbekannte, welche sich als Ärzte oder Mitarbeiter 
des Gesundheitsamtes ausgeben und einen Corona-Test durchführen wollen.  Unter diesem Vorwand wollen sie sich Zugang zum Haus verschaffen.

Ratgeber für Notfallvorsorge: Trickbetrüger verteilen Flyer für die  Notfallvorsorge, welche angeblich von offiziellen Ämtern stammen und  bieten zudem ihre Hilfe an. Auch damit ist beabsichtigt, sich das  Vertrauen der Menschen zu erschleichen.

Spendenaufruf: Auch gegenüber angeblichen Spendensammlern auf der  Straße, an der Wohnungstür oder Aufrufen im Internet, per Mail sowie in  sozialen Netzwerken sollte mit der gebotenen Skepsis begegnet werden.

In allen Fällen rät die Polizei zu einem gesunden Misstrauen gegenüber  Fremden auf der Straße oder an der Haustür. Die Beamten empfehlen zudem:  Geben sie niemals persönliche Daten oder Geld weiter. Vertrauen Sie nur  Freunden, 
Nachbarn und Bekannten, wenn diese Ihnen Hilfe anbieten.

Wählen Sie umgehend den Notruf der Polizei 110, wenn derartige Personen  mit ihnen telefonisch oder persönlich Kontakt aufnehmen. Beachten sie  dabei, das Gespräch zu beenden und das Telefon auflegen, um dann neu zu  wählen. Um gerade ältere Menschen zu schützen, sprechen Sie mit ihnen  über die Methoden der Trickbetrüger.

Quelle: https://www.mt.de/lokales/minden/22...rueger-die-Corona-Krise-fuer-sich-nutzen.html


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 März 2020)

Gibt es irgendwo ein Dashboard, auf dem der tägliche Anstieg der Fälle als Kurve dargestellt ist? Das ist ja zur Zeit eigentlich der interssanteste Wert. Man wird vielleicht bald abschätzen können, wann ein Wendepunkt eintreten könnte. Oder kann man irgendwo die Zahlenreihen als solche herunterladen? Oder hat schon jemand die Fall-Zahlen (Deutschland/Europa/Welt) abgetippt und könnte sie zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 März 2020)

Doppelpost


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 März 2020)

Ja, goggle mal rki corona dashboard, man kann dort auch eine Detailkarte anzeigen lassen und auf weltweit umschalten
https://experience.arcgis.com/experience/478220a4c454480e823b17327b2bf1d4


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 März 2020)

Ja, das kenne ich. Ich hätte aber gerne die Änderung des Anstiegs als Kurve, also die erste Ableitung. Oder übersehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen?


----------



## dingo (28 März 2020)

Meinst dieses hier?:

Anhang anzeigen 49122


----------



## dingo (28 März 2020)

oder diese:

https://interaktiv.morgenpost.de/corona-virus-karte-infektionen-deutschland-weltweit/


----------



## MSB (28 März 2020)

Dabei gibt es halt nur ein Problem:
Am 24.3. hat das RKI die Zählweise geändert. Bis dahin wurde nur derjenige positiv gewertet, der konkrete positiv getestet wurde, ab da dann jeder der Kontakt zu einem positiven hatte, und selbst irgendwelche Symptome aufweist.
https://www.berlin.de/sen/gpg/service/presse/2020/pressemitteilung.911446.php
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ/N/Neuartiges_Coronavirus/Falldefinition.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Achso, und die Hopkins-Uni rechnet wieder ganz anders, da weiß man eigentlich gar nicht mehr so genau, was die wie da verwurschteln, in Zahlen: Laut RKI ~48500 Fälle, Laut JHU 57500 ...

Auch noch ein relativ prominentes Beispiel von jemanden der auch in der Zahl der Corona-Toten auftaucht, dadrin aber eigentlich nichts verloren hat, so tragisch dieses Einzelschicksal jetzt auch immer sein möge ...
https://www.bild.de/politik/inland/...n-klaus-wowereit-gestorben-69695128.bild.html


----------



## ducati (29 März 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ja, das kenne ich. Ich hätte aber gerne die Änderung des Anstiegs als Kurve, also die erste Ableitung. Oder übersehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen?


https://www.nzz.ch/panorama/die-wichtigsten-grafiken-zum-coronavirus-ld.1542774

die zweite Kurve ist logarithmisch. D.h. solange diese Kurve eine Gerade ist, steigts noch exponentiell an. Wenn die Kurve flacher wird, wie in Korea, nimmt der Anstieg der Infektionen ab...

Über die Belastbarkeit der Statistiken generell wurde hier ja schon einiges geschrieben. Ich glaube die Zahlen sind alle ziemlich fehlerbehaftet...

Anhang anzeigen 49128



PS: generell gibts auf der Seite viele interessante Statistiken:

z.B. hat die Schweiz eine höhere Infiziertenrate als Italien, wenn mans in Bezug zur Gesamtbevölkerung setzt...

Und die Todesrate in Bezug zur Gesamtbevölkerung ist aktuell in Italien 40 mal so hoch wie in Deutschland...

Da kann sich jetzt jeder selber was ausdenken, woran das liegen könnte...


Generell zu Statistiken: Kausalität ist was anderes als Korrelation!


----------



## Lebenslang (29 März 2020)

MSB schrieb:


> Dabei gibt es halt nur ein Problem:
> Am 24.3. hat das RKI die Zählweise geändert. Bis dahin wurde nur derjenige positiv gewertet, der konkrete positiv getestet wurde, ab da dann jeder der Kontakt zu einem positiven hatte, und selbst irgendwelche Symptome aufweist.
> https://www.berlin.de/sen/gpg/service/presse/2020/pressemitteilung.911446.php
> https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ/N/Neuartiges_Coronavirus/Falldefinition.pdf?__blob=publicationFile
> ...



Unpassender Kommentar


----------



## MSB (29 März 2020)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Nun, im Milieu dieser Herren grassiert auch ein anderes tödliches Virus mit 4 Buchstaben.
> Ob dort Corona die Todesursache war?


Vielleicht auch das, aber vor allem litt er wohl seit längerem, wie in dem Artikel geschrieben, an COPD, was nicht sehr viel mehr heißt, außer dass seine Lunge ohnehin stark geschädigt war, und dadurch im Prinzip auch der Rest vom Körper.

Das ist auch wieder jemand in der Kategorie "mit Corona", aber nicht "an Corona".


----------



## MSB (29 März 2020)

Hier noch eine kleine Linkliste:
https://swprs.org/covid-19-hinweis-ii/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdjYwwV-Oss
Das Video heißt "Profiteure der Angst", eine Doku von Arte/NDR, damals 2009 als sowas noch möglich war ... 
Die Ähnlichkeit mit gewissen Personen in dem Video, welche heute auch wieder die Apokalypse beschwören, ist natürlich rein zufällig.

Sucharit Bhakdi:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgjxQLDkeoa-uJu4sE0eNrg
Offener Brief von Sucharit Bhakdi an Angie:
https://swprs.files.wordpress.com/2020/03/sucharit-bhakdi-letter-merkel.pdf


----------



## Ralle (29 März 2020)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Nun, im Milieu dieser Herren grassiert auch ein anderes tödliches Virus mit 4 Buchstaben.
> Ob dort Corona die Todesursache war?



Kann es sein, dass du homophob bist? Ich finde sowohl Diktion, als auch den auf AIDS gelenkten Verdacht reichlich perfide, angesichts des Todes enes Menschen. Kannst du dir echt klemmen!

@MSB
Wie man überall nachlesen kann, sind Menschen mit Vorerkrankungen besonders gefährdet. Wozu also die Feststellung, dass unklar sei, woran er gestorben ist? Wenn er an Corona erkrankt war, dann ist er auch daran gestorben, das sollte doch gerade in einem solchen Fall ganz klar sein.


----------



## Blockmove (29 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du homophob bist? Ich finde sowohl Diktion, als auch den auf AIDS gelenkten Verdacht reichlich perfide, angesichts des Todes enes Menschen. Kannst du dir echt klemmen!


*ACK*


Wahrscheinlich läuft das jetzt nach dem bekannten Schema ab.
Erst zündeln und sich dann als Opfer darstellen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 März 2020)

Ich finde die Bemerkung von lebenslang auch sehr unpassend.


----------



## MSB (29 März 2020)

@Ralle
OK, dann schaffen wir die Todesursachen ab, bzw. schreiben wir nur noch mit welchen Bakterien/Viren jemand gestorben ist.
Irgendwas wird sich schon finden, was bei irgendwem irgendwann schon mal tödlich war,wenn man nur intensiv genug testet.

Ist zwar deutlich überspitzt formuliert, aber dennoch, diese Verfahrens- und Sichtweise, gibt es momentan ausschließlich bei Covid-19, was schon die Frage aufwirft, warum eigentlich.


----------



## StructuredTrash (29 März 2020)

MSB schrieb:


> Ist zwar deutlich überspitzt formuliert, aber dennoch, diese Verfahrens- und Sichtweise, gibt es momentan ausschließlich bei Covid-19, was schon die Frage aufwirft, warum eigentlich.



Vielleicht weil es im Augenblick Wichtigeres zu tun gibt als Todesursachen bis ins Detail zu klären. Und ja, vielleicht auch, um die Lage dramatischer erscheinen zu lassen, als sie sich im Nachhinein möglicherweise herausstellen wird.
Aber eins sollte klar sein: Im Gegensatz zu Grippeviren hat noch niemand von uns das Coronavirus in seinem Körper gehabt. Jeder, der sich infiziert, geht die Wette ein, dass sein Immunsystem schnell genug reagiert, bevor der restliche Organismus schlapp macht. Und niemand von uns weiss, ob er diese Wette gewinnen wird. Deshalb halte ich es für besser, wenn es so wenige wie möglich ausprobieren.


----------



## MSB (30 März 2020)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil es im Augenblick Wichtigeres zu tun gibt als Todesursachen bis ins Detail zu klären. Und ja, vielleicht auch, um die Lage dramatischer erscheinen zu lassen, als sie sich im Nachhinein möglicherweise herausstellen wird.
> Aber eins sollte klar sein: Im Gegensatz zu Grippeviren hat noch niemand von uns das Coronavirus in seinem Körper gehabt. Jeder, der sich infiziert, geht die Wette ein, dass sein Immunsystem schnell genug reagiert, bevor der restliche Organismus schlapp macht. Und niemand von uns weiss, ob er diese Wette gewinnen wird. Deshalb halte ich es für besser, wenn es so wenige wie möglich ausprobieren.


Tja, da ist jetzt nur eins echt dumm ... angeblich sollen das Ding ja sowieso 60-70% der Bevölkerung bekommen, also insofern wird man die Wette sowieso früher oder später eingehen müssen, unter der Voraussetzung nicht sich (und scheinbar laut Wiki auch die Haustiere) jetzt mal für mindestens 2 Jahre wegzusperren. Aufhalten wird man das ganze zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ohnehin nicht mehr, sondern bestenfalls zeitlich strecken.

Aber davon ab: Corona Viren im allgemeinen  sind dem Organismus grundsätzlich bestens bekannt, verursachen jene doch u.a. Erkältungen.

P.S. Vielleicht kann ich dir ja bald aus erster Hand berichten, hat sich doch mein Landkreis jetzt seit ca. gestern die Pole Position / 100000 Einwohner erkämpft.


----------



## Lebenslang (30 März 2020)

Unpassender Kommentar


----------



## Eleu (30 März 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo ein Dashboard, auf dem der tägliche Anstieg der Fälle als Kurve dargestellt ist? Das ist ja zur Zeit eigentlich der interssanteste Wert. Man wird vielleicht bald abschätzen können, wann ein Wendepunkt eintreten könnte. Oder kann man irgendwo die Zahlenreihen als solche herunterladen? Oder hat schon jemand die Fall-Zahlen (Deutschland/Europa/Welt) abgetippt und könnte sie zur Verfügung stellen?



https://blog.datawrapper.de/coronaviruscharts/


----------



## Ralle (30 März 2020)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Herr Wowereit und Herr Kubicki haben keinen Hehl aus ihrer Homosexualität gemacht, warum auch?
> 
> Wenn Herr Kubicki der aufgrund seines sozialen Status bestimmt eine gute ärztliche Betreuung erhalten
> hat, und dann in seinen 50ern stirbt, erlaube ich mir die Todesursache zu hinterfragen und nicht generell
> ...



Sie müssen keinen Hehl aus ihrer Homosexualität machen, Gott sei Dank nicht mehr!

In deiner Antwort offenbarst du wieder ein grundsätzliches Problem, das du zu haben scheinst. Woher kennst du den sozialen Status von Herrn Kubicki so genau, weil Wowereit regierender Bürgermeister war und nun evtl. eine recht stattliche Pension (die ich nicht kenne) erhält? Man muß ja nicht mit Allem und Jedem übereinstimmen, man kann auch über die Vergütung politischer Tätigkeit diskutieren und man kann sogar versuchen, sich dort einzubrigen und selbst tätig werden. Aber zu schließen, dass er besser versorgt wurde als jeder Andere, das halte ich für reichlich übertrieben, noch bekommt jeder in Deutschland ein Intensivbett, wenn es nötig ist. Sicherlich gibt es Privatärzte und Privatkliniken, aber ob die derzeit wesentlich besser sind, als die staatlichen Einrichtungen, das mußt du erst einmal darlegen, das ist eine reine Behauptung, man kann es auch Fake News nennen. Und wie und wo er versorgt wurde, weißt du auch nicht, also was soll das bitte.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 März 2020)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Nun, im Milieu dieser Herren grassiert auch ein anderes tödliches Virus mit 4 Buchstaben.
> Ob dort Corona die Todesursache war?



So gesehen sind die meisten bisherigen Corana-Opfer an Altersschwäche gestorben.


----------



## Lebenslang (30 März 2020)

Unpassender Kommentar


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 März 2020)

Wieso die Homosexuellen?

Schuld sind doch die Politiker, die Chinesen und die Juden

https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/rechte-nutzen-coronakrise-100.html

Hm, man kann so denken, ich finds aber schei.....


----------



## Ralle (30 März 2020)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> @Ralle,
> 
> weder bin ich homophob noch habe ich grundsätzliche Probleme.
> Bitte unterlass solche Aussagen zu meiner Person.
> ...



Aber gerne doch.
Und bitte schreib dann nicht solche Sch...


----------



## Lebenslang (30 März 2020)

Unpassender Kommentar


----------



## Ralle (30 März 2020)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Nun, im Milieu dieser Herren grassiert auch ein anderes tödliches Virus mit 4 Buchstaben.
> Ob dort Corona die Todesursache war?



Also nochmal das Zitat deines Spruches.

Wennn ich darauf frage, ob du evtl. homophob bist, ist das eher nicht persönlich. Du hättest einfach sagen können "Nein, bin ich nicht!" "Diese Herren" sind ein Ehepaar, Herr Kubicki ist gerade verstorben, dakann man nicht viel Dümmeres schreiben als dein Post und dein nächster Post war auch nicht besser. 

Und im Übrigen, wir sind beim Thema. Das lautet "Wie geht ihr mit Corona um?". Ich für meinen Teil sorge halt gerne dafür, dass besondere Kommentare auch eine besondere Antwort bekommen, hier mal abseits von SPS und Technik. Den Kommentar von mir hast du auch nicht vom Moderator sondern vom User Ralle bekommen.

Nachtrag: Für mich ist das nun auch mal beendet. Vielleicht verstehtst du ja, worum es mir ging.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 März 2020)

So, und ab jetzt habt ihr euch wieder lieb  !


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 März 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Wieso die Homosexuellen?
> 
> Schuld sind doch die Politiker, die Chinesen und die Juden
> 
> ...




Gibt es Juden in China ?


----------



## Lebenslang (30 März 2020)

[FONT=Tahoma,Calibri,Verdana,Geneva,sans-serif]Unpassender Kommentar von mir.
[/FONT]*[SUB][/SUB]*​


----------



## Turi (30 März 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo ein Dashboard, auf dem der tägliche Anstieg der Fälle als Kurve dargestellt ist? Das ist ja zur Zeit eigentlich der interssanteste Wert. Man wird vielleicht bald abschätzen können, wann ein Wendepunkt eintreten könnte. Oder kann man irgendwo die Zahlenreihen als solche herunterladen? Oder hat schon jemand die Fall-Zahlen (Deutschland/Europa/Welt) abgetippt und könnte sie zur Verfügung stellen?




hier findest du etwas über corona in ch: www.corona-data.ch
die seite ist aktueller als das bundesamt für gesundheit


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 März 2020)

Ich hoffe, Du wohnst in Appenzell Innerrhoden, da gibt es ja kaum Fälle

Oder liegt das daran, dass der ganze Kanton nicht mehr Einwohner als ein Dorf hat?

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanton_Appenzell_Innerrhoden


----------



## maxpapa (31 März 2020)

Thema: Corona - wie geht ihr damit um?

Wir (2Monteure+1Programmierer) fahren nächste Woche normal zur IBN raus (ca500km nach NRW). 
Im Hotel gibt es das Frühstück auf's Einzelzimmer; wir sperren unsere Maschine rundherum ab; abends gibt es, wer will,  Essen per Lieferservice ins Einzelzimmer .

Also im Grossen und Ganzen normaler Arbeitsbetrieb; bis auf das gemeinsame Feierabendbier.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 März 2020)

maxpapa schrieb:


> Thema: Corona - wie geht ihr damit um?
> 
> Wir (2Monteure+1Programmierer) fahren nächste Woche normal zur IBN raus (ca500km nach NRW).
> Im Hotel gibt es das Frühstück auf's Einzelzimmer; wir sperren unsere Maschine rundherum ab; abends gibt es, wer will,  Essen per Lieferservice ins Einzelzimmer .
> ...



Aus dem Grund gab es früher hier den Chat.
Sich gepflegt in netter Runde, aber ohne direkten Körperkontakt, gepflegt volllaufen lassen


----------



## Lebenslang (31 März 2020)

@Ralle:Meine Kommentare zu diesem Thema waren unnötig und taktlos.
Die Finger waren schneller als das Hirn.

Ich habe soeben einen vernünftigen Betrag an die Aids-Stiftung als Spende überwiesen.


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2020)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> @Ralle:Meine Kommentare zu diesem Thema waren unnötig und taktlos.
> Die Finger waren schneller als das Hirn.
> 
> Ich habe soeben einen vernünftigen Betrag an die Aids-Stiftung als Spende überwiesen.



Ich finde das ist eine ganz tolle Geste von dir und aller Ehre wert!
Ich wollte dir sicher nicht zu nahe treten.


----------



## hucki (31 März 2020)

maxpapa schrieb:


> Thema: Corona - wie geht ihr damit um?
> 
> Wir (2Monteure+1Programmierer) fahren nächste Woche normal zur IBN raus (ca500km nach NRW).
> Im Hotel gibt es das Frühstück auf's Einzelzimmer; wir sperren unsere Maschine rundherum ab; abends gibt es, wer will,  Essen per Lieferservice ins Einzelzimmer .
> ...


Ich, ein Monteur, bin seit heute zur IBN in NRW (ca. 450km). 
Das Hotelrestaurant hat (nur) für Hotelgäste offen. Ich halte Abstand zu den anderen Gästen.
Also soweit wie immer.

Wenn ich zurück bin, darf ich aufgrund Kurzarbeit daheim verbringen.
Nicht wie immer. Und hoffentlich nicht wie 2008.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 März 2020)

Die augenblicklich alles entscheidende Frage:
Kann man eigentlich noch Döner essen?


----------



## hucki (31 März 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die augenblicklich alles entscheidende Frage:
> Kann man eigentlich noch Döner essen?


Die schmecken halt etwas anders, seitdem die Jungs sich die Hände waschen...


----------



## Heinileini (31 März 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich noch Döner essen?


Dagobert, bist Du in Wirklichkeit derjenige, dem man den wunderbaren Ausspruch nachsagt:
"Immer, wenn ich mir'n Döner ans Ohr halte, höre ich das Schweigen der Lämmer."?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 März 2020)

Also ich vermeide die Dönerstände. Vor allem, weil sie ständig Geld hantieren und dann wieder mit dem Döner hantieren. Dann noch alles offen lagernd wie Salat, Tomaten... Das ist mir in der aktuellen Lage doch etwas zu heikel.

Ich habe auch noch keinen Dönerman mit Mundschutz gesehen, oder Plexiglasscheibe am Tresen


----------



## Blockmove (31 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also ich vermeide die Dönerstände. Vor allem, weil sie ständig Geld hantieren und dann wieder mit dem Döner hantieren. Dann noch alles offen lagernd wie Salat, Tomaten... Das ist mir in der aktuellen Lage doch etwas zu heikel.



Man wird jetzt überall aufgefordert mit Karte oder Handy zubezahlen.
Und siehe da ... Es funktioniert auch in Deutschland


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also ich vermeide die Dönerstände. Vor allem, weil sie ständig Geld hantieren und dann wieder mit dem Döner hantieren. Dann noch alles offen lagernd wie Salat, Tomaten... Das ist mir in der aktuellen Lage doch etwas zu heikel.


Ich kenne zwei Läden in meinem näheren Umkreis, wo es bisher immer recht sauber und ordentlich zuging. Einen von beiden werde ich jetzt mal für euch testen. Außer für Heinileini, der mir mit dem Schweigen des Lämmchen den Appetit verderben wollte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 März 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Dagobert, bist Du in Wirklichkeit derjenige, dem man den wunderbaren Ausspruch nachsagt:
> "Immer, wenn ich mir'n Döner ans Ohr halte, höre ich das Schweigen der Lämmer."?



So einen Spruch in der Art habe ich auch erst gehört. Ein Werkstattmeister sagte wenn er auf die Bremsscheibe eine Nadel mit Horn hält und sie dreht, dann spielt sie das Lied vom Tod


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2020)

Corona - wie geht ihr damit um?

Ich höre den Quarantäne Song, aus Berlin.


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Man wird jetzt überall aufgefordert mit Karte oder Handy zubezahlen.
> Und siehe da ... Es funktioniert auch in Deutschland



So, jetzt die Verschwörungstheorie --> "Alles inszeniert, um das Bargeld abzuschaffen!"


----------



## Heinileini (31 März 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Einen von beiden werde ich jetzt mal für euch testen. Außer für Heinileini ... .


Den anderen von beiden darfst Du dann ganz exklusiv für mich testen!



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ein Werkstattmeister sagte wenn er auf die Bremsscheibe eine Nadel mit Horn hält und sie dreht, dann spielt sie das Lied vom Tod


Immerhin kannte der Werkstattmeister diese Technik noch zur grossen posthumen Freude der Herren Berliner und Edison. Oder war's das schleifende Geräusch, das ihn an das Schleifen einer Shibata-Nadel erinnert und inspiriert hat?


----------



## StructuredTrash (1 April 2020)

Beim Döner muss man jetzt abwägen. Auf der einen Seite das Risiko bei der Übergabe, auf der anderen Seite der Abstandsgewinn nach dem Verzehr.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 April 2020)

Also, der Döner gestern abend war genau so lecker wie immer. Mein Selbstversuch hat sich also gelohnt. Ein Unterschied war, er wurde mir durchs offene Fenster verkauft. Ein zweiter Unterschied war, ich musste nicht warten, bin sofort dran gekommen  . Heinileini, mal sehen ob ich den zweiten Laden für dich teste. Ich glaube, die haben es raumtechnisch nicht so leicht mit dem Straßenverkauf.

Um noch was zum Thema beizutragen. Es gibt ja sehr viele Berichte und Berichterstatter im Netz. Ich sehe mir auf Youtube immer die Briefings vom Robert Koch Institut an. Da hat man fundiertes Wissen aus erster Hand. Finde ich nicht schlecht.

Dann hatte ich auf WDR eine aktuelle Sendung von "Quarks extra" gefunden. Hier wird u.a. mit einfachen Worten erklärt, wie sich das mit der Massenimmunität verhält. Ich fand's ganz interessant.
 Hier der Link.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 April 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> So, jetzt die Verschwörungstheorie --> "Alles inszeniert, um das Bargeld abzuschaffen!"


Ein bisschen Rückverfolgung könnte aber auch im Spiel sein  .
Wieviele Döner bekommt man denn für ein "Siemens S4 Power" incl. Ladeschale?


----------



## ducati (2 April 2020)

Kennt eigentlich jemand persönlich einen Infizierten oder Erkrankten oder Gestorbenen? In meinem gesamten Freundes und Arbeitskreis kennt niemand niemanden, sicherlich zum Glück.

Gruß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand persönlich einen Infizierten oder Erkrankten oder Gestorbenen? In meinem gesamten Freundes und Arbeitskreis kennt niemand niemanden, sicherlich zum Glück.
> 
> Gruß.



wir haben zwei auf der Firma


----------



## hucki (2 April 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Also, der Döner gestern abend war genau so lecker wie immer.


Das Ergebnis Deines Selbsttests kann ich mit einer absolvierten eigenen Testreihe bei unserem Dönermann und einer zusätzlichen Testperson (meine Frau) genau so verifizieren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 April 2020)

Ich habe gestern einige Zwiebeln gehächselt, angebraten, mit Zucker etwas ankaramellisiert und dann mit Kartoffeln gegessen. Ich kann nur sagen,
der Sicherheitsabstand wird heute strikt eingehalten


----------



## Fireman_Frank (2 April 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern einige Zwiebeln gehächselt, angebraten, mit Zucker etwas ankaramellisiert und dann mit Kartoffeln gegessen. Ich kann nur sagen,
> der Sicherheitsabstand wird heute strikt eingehalten



Den gewünschten Sicherheitsabstand kann durch Zugabe von mehr oder weniger Knofi stufenlos einstellen


----------



## Spassbass (2 April 2020)

Fireman_Frank schrieb:


> Den gewünschten Sicherheitsabstand kann durch Zugabe von mehr oder weniger Knofi stufenlos einstellen



Das hätte ich mir heute gewünscht.
Ich war beim Aldi einkaufen. Es gab Kinderklamotten. Was ich da zu gesehen hab war der Hammer.
An den Wühltüschen die ca. 1,5m breit waren, standen 4-5 Frauen dicht gedrängt um davon was zu ergattern.

Ich habe mich dann angestellt (mit ca. 2 m Abstand) um zu warten bis die weg sind in der Hoffnung das es andere gleich tun. Fehlanzeige. 
Da sind immer mehr welche hin, von Abstand keine Spur.

Ich hab dann erst meine Lebensmitteleinkäuft erledigt und 10 Minuten später konnte ich mich dann alleine an dem Wühltisch austoben und hab auch noch fast alles bekommen.


----------



## ducati (2 April 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> wir haben zwei auf der Firma



kennst Du die persönlich und sind die Infiziert, Erkrankt oder Gestorben?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> kennst Du die persönlich und sind die Infiziert, Erkrankt oder Gestorben?



kenne ich persönlich, da kleiner Betrieb.
Der erste (Skiurlauber) ist schon wieder gesund, war seit dem 
einmal wieder da und ist weiterhin im Homeoffice.
Der andere ist ein junger Bursche, der es noch aktuell hat, ich 
denke mal das er das Problemlos überstehen wird.
Aufgrund der Personen musste eine ganze Etage in Quarantäne, 
einschließlich der Geschäftsleitung.


----------



## faust (2 April 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...
> und ist weiterhin im Homeoffice.
> ...



DAS (Homeoffice) hätte ich auch gerne.

Habe eine schwerkranke (Diverses inkl. Organschädigung und überstandenem Krebs) Frau zu Hause, die zwar den Alltag so ganz gut meistern kann, aber natürlich zur Risikogruppe gehört und panische Angst hat, dass ich den Virus "mit nach Hause bringe".

DENN:
Meine Firma "fährt auf Sicht" (O-Ton GL).
Wir wurden notdürftig auseinandergesetzt (vorher 7-8 Personen auf 38qm Büro, jetzt verteilt auf 38qm Büro + 24qm Besprechungsraum).
Allen Ernstes wurde ein kombinierter Aufenthalts-/Besprechungs-/Küchenraum (der von ca. 20 Personen regelmäßg frequentiert wird) in Erwägung gezogen.
Homeoffice wäre für uns alle technisch möglich (ohne Abstriche),
kommt aber für die GL GRUNDSÄTZLICH NICHT IN FRAGE!!

Urlaub darf ich aber nehmen; bin jetzt seit 2 Wochen zu Hause, und meine Arbeit bleibt liegen.
Das soll dann besser sein?


Gruß, Fred


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2020)

OK, da sind die bei uns anders eingestellt, zum Glück.
Wir sind gerade mit der Konstruktion umgezogen, mein Büro war früher
fast so groß, wie das wir jetzt mit Vier teilen. Dann hatten wir den 
Skifahrer und alles muss sich wieder auseinander setzen.  
Ich gehe zur Zeit immer auf ein Damenklo, weil die Mädels jetzt auch
woanders sitzen und dieses nicht mehr benutzen.  
Wenn ich von zuhause Arbeiten wollte, ist das kein Problem.

Ansonsten Abstand, Abstand, Abstand und Desinfizieren, Desinfizieren,
Desinfizieren ...


----------



## Ralle (2 April 2020)

faust schrieb:


> DAS (Homeoffice) hätte ich auch gerne.
> 
> Habe eine schwerkranke (Diverses inkl. Organschädigung und überstandenem Krebs) Frau zu Hause, die zwar den Alltag so ganz gut meistern kann, aber natürlich zur Risikogruppe gehört und panische Angst hat, dass ich den Virus "mit nach Hause bringe".
> 
> ...



Ja, ich bin i.d.R. Wochenend-Pendler und fahre derzeit nicht nach Hause. Habe aber insofern Glück, dass ich hier am Ort ein "Wohn-Büro" habe. Beim Kunden arbeite ich derzeit in der Werkhalle an der zu erstellenden Maschine.
Daran direkt arbeite ich nur mit einem Elektriker und einem Mechaniker, da kann man die Abstandsregeln halbwegs einhalten. Handschuhe und häufig Händewaschen + Desinfizieren gehört auch dazu. Mal sehen wie lang wir das so schaffen können, aber auch meine Frau gehört zum Kreis der Gefährdeten und wir wollen sie schützen. 
Dafür laufen Telefon/Whatapp/Facetime zu neuer Form auf


----------



## Blockmove (3 April 2020)

Bei uns ist Homeoffice möglich.
Der Konzern hat auf fast 20000 gleichzeitig mögliche Verbindungen hochgerüstet.
Fertigung und „unnötiges“ Personal sind in Kurzarbeit.
Für den Rest gelten Sektionierung und natürlich die Hygiene- und Abstandsregeln.
Inbetriebnahme mit Mundschutz ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## ducati (3 April 2020)

ein Datenschutzalbtraum...

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...sten-von-Coronavirus-Infizierten-4695675.html

als nächstes bekommen dann alle so nen gelben Coronastern auf die Jacke genäht...


----------



## vollmi (3 April 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> ein Datenschutzalbtraum...
> 
> https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...sten-von-Coronavirus-Infizierten-4695675.html
> 
> als nächstes bekommen dann alle so nen gelben Coronastern auf die Jacke genäht...



Und an den Bahnhöfen müsste man noch gelbe Vierecke auf den Boden zeichnen wo die Corona Infizierten sich aufhalten dürfen damit man sie erkennt und Abstand halten kann.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 April 2020)

Wartet mal ab, schon bald werden die Nichterkrankten bzw. die Nichtimmunen gekennzeichnet, damit man sie erkennt und meiden kann. Das ist alles überhaupt nicht lustig!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 April 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wartet mal ab, schon bald werden die Nichterkrankten bzw. die Nichtimmunen gekennzeichnet, damit man sie erkennt und meiden kann. Das ist alles überhaupt nicht lustig!



Das sehe ich genauso, gerade wir Deutschen haben mit so etwas Erfahrung,
allerdings nichts raus gelernt. In Russland wird eine Foto Datenbank über
die Infizierten angelegt. Was in China los ist / war, will ich garnicht wissen.


----------



## Ralle (3 April 2020)

@RN
Wir Deutschen haben aus gar nichts gelernt.
Oben in Meck-Pom dürfen sich z.B. auf Rügen keine Auswärtigen mehr aufhalten. Da gibt es auch Leute (oft Rentner), die sind 6 Monat hier, 6 Monate zu Hause. Auf die wird dort regelrecht Jagd gemacht, es wird vom Landrat regelrecht zur Denunziation aufgerufen und es wird denunziert, Ornungsamt macht Kontrollen. Autos mit fremden Kennfzeichen werden mit Steinen beworfen. Da packt jetzt so mancher die Stasi-Tarnkappe wieder weg und führt sich als Inselretter auf. Ganze Dörfer in der Ostprignitz sind gespalten, weil eben viele Berliner dort ihre Ferien- oder Wochenenddomizile haben. Ohne diese Leute hätte man dort schon längst das Licht ausmachen können, aber nun sind sie der Feind.

Die spinnen doch Alle...  Schutz und Vorsicht ist vollkommen in Ordnung, aber sowas???


----------



## Cassandra (3 April 2020)

Hier mal ein richtig guter Beitrag, der bestätigt, was ich befürchte habe… 

  Corona geht gerade erst los
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z0gnXgK8Do


----------



## Markus (3 April 2020)

Deutschland funktioniert noch immer bestens. 
Ohne Zertifikate geht nix, sonst wird ein Abmahnanwalt von der Leine gelassen:

https://m.focus.de/finanzen/news/ha...-abmahn-anwaelte-hindern-sie_id_11842648.html


----------



## Markus (3 April 2020)

Das wäre schon ein klarer Vorteil wenn der Shutdown zum Totalzerfall der Wirtschaft führt. Es gibt hier kaum noch Macher - also Leute die etwas MACHEN!
Es gibt nur noch Leute die wissen wie Dinge nicht gehen, was man nicht darf bzw. dass das überhaupt und sowieso verboten ist.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Leute die dann alles wieder aufbauen, solchen Typen kommentarlos ein rostiges Rohr über den Schädel ziehen und weiterarbeiten... Das wäre ein Hoffnungsschimmer für unsere Gesellschaft.


----------



## lilli (4 April 2020)

Anhang anzeigen 49248

...........................................


----------



## zako (4 April 2020)

Die Diskussionem gehen jetzt schon los, dass man ja den Genesenen Sonderrechte zukommen lassen kann, wenn Sie nicht mehr ansteckbar sind und die Erkrankungen nicht mehr übertragen können.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass die Italiener im Touristikbereich so vorgehen damit Ihre Strände im Sommer nicht leer bleiben müssen und wieder Geld in die Kasse kommt. Italien wird im Sommer viele Genesene haben. Und warum sollen Sie dann nicht auch Ausländer mit entsprechender Bescheinigung anlocken.
D.h. diejenigen die sich auf Corona- Partys angesteckt haben können womöglich wieder schön im Sommerurlaub fahren, während wir Vorsichtigen immer noch zu Hause hocken müssen. Bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt...


----------



## infomike (4 April 2020)

Das wird richtig spannend werden.

Es gibt ja überall Überlegungen von absichtlicher Ansteckung. Sei es im Profisport oder der Industrie.

Aber mal was anderes, seit ihr noch positiv gestimmt? Also ich versuche ja eigentlich immer, überall und aus jeder Situation was positives zu sehen. Allerdings fällt es mir im Bezug auf Corona immer schwerer. Mein ganzes Umfeld sieht nur noch schwarz und mal sich die schlimmsten Ereignisse aus. Langsam aber sicher schlägt das auch auf mich über.

Kurzarbeit, viele Arbeitslose, Insolvenzen......

Kein richtiger Plan wie es weiter gehen soll, Sorgen und Ängste kommen hoch usw...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2020)

infomike schrieb:


> Das wird richtig spannend werden.
> 
> Es gibt ja überall Überlegungen von absichtlicher Ansteckung. Sei es im Profisport oder der Industrie.
> 
> ...



Diese Ausgangssperre mit der Einschränkung zu Sozialen Kontakten, 
macht im Allgemeinen Depressiv, das führt dazu das alles Schwarz 
gesehen wird. So ziehen sich alle gegenseitig runter, das ist im Menschlichen 
aber auch im Wirtschaftlichen.


----------



## Tommi (4 April 2020)

infomike schrieb:


> Das wird richtig spannend werden.
> 
> Es gibt ja überall Überlegungen von absichtlicher Ansteckung. Sei es im Profisport oder der Industrie.
> 
> ...



Kopf hoch, Du bist doch in Deinem Gebiet Spezialist und kannst mit SPS-Know-How auch in
anderen Branchen arbeiten, es geht immer weiter, Du wirst auch
danach gebraucht!!! :s12:


----------



## Markus (4 April 2020)

Ich sehe das schon noch positiv. 
Meine etwas negativen Worte weiter oben sind nur etwas überspitzt um meinen Unmut über ein ganz spezielles Wohlstandsproblem zum Ausdruck zu bringen. 

Die wirtschaftliche Krise hat meiner Meinung nach garnicht soviel mit dem Virus zu tun. Die hat sich schon seit zwei Jahren gezeigt. Da war das Virus für die ganzen (mit niedrigzinsen aufgeblasenen) Zombiefirmen ein willkommener Schuldiger...
Das will ich natürlich nicht auf Einzelfälle wie z.B. Gastronomen, Frisöre,... pauschalisieren, das ist sehr allgemein gemeint. 

Ich kann mir auch vorstellen dass sowas einer Gesellschaft am Ende nutzt. Dinge werden nicht mehr als Selbstverständlich angesehen, Dinge werden hinterfragt, andere Werte bekommen wieder mehr Bedeutung. 
Gerade hier in EU scheint die (freiwillige) Solidarität dem Gegeneinander deutlich zu überwiegen - für mich eine positive Entwicklung.

Was in USA abgeht macht mir hingegen sorgen, da werden wohl die Europäer helfen müssen, bevor die auf die Idee kommen sich neue Masken mit einem Flugzeugträger zu holen... 

Von Indien und Afrika gibt es keine Zahlen, und wir stehen sicher auch erst am Anfang des Problems. 

Dennoch glaube ich dass die Welt davon nicht untergeht. 
Wird werden noch Probleme bekommen, und es wird Lösungen geben. 

Je mehr Menschen versuchen - im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten - die Normalität aufrecht zu erhalten, und je weniger resignieren und fallen, desto einfacher wird das werden.


----------



## infomike (4 April 2020)

Ich stehe der Sache auch recht offen gegenüber und bin mir sicher das ich auch nach der Krise gebraucht werde. Den Kopf in den Sand stecken hat noch niemanden weitergebracht. Nur merke ich eben bei mir selbst das mein sonst vorhandener Optimismus langsam verschwindet. 
Allgemein mache ich mir um die Arbeit keine Sorgen, eher um meinen Wohlstand. Und ich meine damit nicht meinen Wohlstand im Sinne von wirtschaftlichem Wohlstand sondern eher um die kleinen angenehmen Dinge. Mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit, Selbstbestimmtes arbeiten (bin Quasi mein eigener Chef), keine Geschäftsreisen und IBN, Gleitzeit usw...

Gruß Mike


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 April 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> .. Da gibt es auch Leute (oft Rentner), die sind 6 Monat hier, 6 Monate zu Hause... Ferien- oder Wochenenddomizile haben. Ohne diese Leute hätte man dort schon längst das Licht ausmachen können ..


Ralle, warum sollten sich ausgerechnet Rentner und Berliner nicht wie alle anderen an bestimmte Regeln halten müssen? Es ist in vielen Bereichen bereits das Licht ausgeknipst worden, das dürfte eigentlich keinem entgangen sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2020)

Was auch auf die Nerven geht, das die Nazikeule geschwungen wird, 
wenn nicht sofort unser ganzes Geld überwiesen wird. 

https://www.focus.de/politik/auslan...ie-stimmung-in-italien-kippt_id_11848352.html


----------



## Mrtain (4 April 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Was auch auf die Nerven geht, das die Nazikeule geschwungen wird,
> wenn nicht sofort unser ganzes Geld überwiesen wird.
> 
> https://www.focus.de/politik/auslan...ie-stimmung-in-italien-kippt_id_11848352.html



Das war doch schon immer so (Zum Beispiel die Titelbilder diverse griechische Zeitungen als das Land pleite war). Es sind immer die anderen Schuld. Und gerade solche Leute vergessen dann schon mal die Rolle ihres Landes im 2WK...
Ich wette, wenn er als schwerkranker Corana Patient nach Deutschland ausgeflogen werden würde, würde er von seinem Geschwätz nichts mehr wissen wollen... Aber es nützt nichts, sich über solche dummen Menschen aufzuregen. Davon haben wir ja selbst mehr als genug...


----------



## Mrtain (4 April 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ralle, warum sollten sich ausgerechnet Rentner und Berliner nicht wie alle anderen an bestimmte Regeln halten müssen? Es ist in vielen Bereichen bereits das Licht ausgeknipst worden, das dürfte eigentlich keinem entgangen sein.



Naja, was die in Mecklenburg - Vorpommern da abziehen ist schon etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Kieler (4 April 2020)

Ich sehe alles Leid und die Gefahr für mich und andere.

Daher mag ich es gar nicht so laut sagen. Mir ging es schon lange nicht mehr so gut, wie in den letzten zwei Wochen. Kurz vorher habe ich mich unter großem Zeitdruck auf zwei komplexe Inbetriebnahmen vorbereitet. Seit Wochen kein freies Wochenende mehr, jeden Tag 10 Stunden am Rechner und der Druck von allen Seiten. Das nächste Projekt lief schon an, während wir mit den anderen beiden noch in der Inbetriebnahme waren. Irgendwie geht das gefühlt schon seit immer so.
Nun hat jemand die Pausentaste betätigt. Alle Inbetriebnahmen wurden ausgesetzt. Bei mehreren Kunden darf ich nicht mehr auf die Anlage oder darf die Warte nicht mehr betreten.  Auch wenn ich noch Alternativen habe, habe ich mich weitgehend in mein Keller-Büro zurückgezogen. Morgens laufe ich 10 km mit dem Hund durch den Wald und dann setze ich mich an meinen Rechner und bearbeite meine unendliche Restpunkteliste. Das kann ohne Probleme noch mindestens ein viertel Jahr so weiter gehen.
Ich habe auch schon ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen, weil es mir so gut geht.


----------



## Ralle (4 April 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ralle, warum sollten sich ausgerechnet Rentner und Berliner nicht wie alle anderen an bestimmte Regeln halten müssen? Es ist in vielen Bereichen bereits das Licht ausgeknipst worden, das dürfte eigentlich keinem entgangen sein.



Da hast du Recht, aber darum ging es mir eigentlich nicht.
Es sollten die dort bleiben könne, die schon dort sind und es sollte sich niemand als Stasi mit Gestapo-Abzeichen aufblasen. Und Landräte unterstützen das noch. Wenn wir bereits soweit sind, sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## Kieler (4 April 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> @RN
> Wir Deutschen haben aus gar nichts gelernt.
> Oben in Meck-Pom dürfen sich z.B. auf Rügen keine Auswärtigen mehr aufhalten. ....
> Autos mit fremden Kennfzeichen werden mit Steinen beworfen.
> ...



Hallo Ralle, ich bin voll bei dir. Dazu brauche ich aber nicht nach Meck-Pom in den Osten. Hier in Schleswig-Holstein ist es ähnlich.  Da hat man auch in einigen Orten ein Zettel an sein Auto bekommen, weil man ein auswärtiges Kennzeichen hat. Was für schlichte Gemüter. Was sagt mein Kennzeichen schon über meinen Wohnort? Mit den Ferienwohnungen war es hier ähnlich. Nun hat man es halb zurück genommen. Wer da ist, darf bleiben. Neue dürfen nicht kommen.


----------



## Mrtain (4 April 2020)

@Kieler

Ich denke nicht, dass du ein schlechtes Gewissen haben musst. Du bist ja schließlich nicht für Corona oder die verhängten Maßnahmen verantwortlich. Und wenn sich dein nun entschleunigtes Berufsleben sich positiv auf dich auswirkt, ist das das doch gut


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 April 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Naja, was die in Mecklenburg - Vorpommern da abziehen ist schon etwas übertrieben.


Man hat diese Maßnahmen vermutlich gerade wegen dem Pendelverkehr aus der Millionenstadt festgelegt. Und das ist ein überaus guter Grund. Wie auch immer, es kann in den heutigen Tagen nicht jeder Einzelne für sich entscheiden, welche Regeln für ihn gelten und welche nicht. Das mit den Langzeitaufenthalten könnte man sicherlich lockern. Aber wer soll das bei der Unvernunft der Leute unter Kontrolle halten? Wie Ralle schon sagte, die Deutschen lernen nicht dazu. Und heute gibt es für uns alle sehr viel dazu zu lernen! Ich persönlich bin absolut konform mit allen Maßnahmen, die bisher ergriffen worden sind. Es fällt mir schwer, es auszusprechen, aber ich bin heute sogar auf unsere Politiker stolz, die sich an die Empfehlungen der Virologen halten und diese auch umgehend umsetzen. Von den Wirtschaftsdummschätzern, die den Zusammenbruch z.Z. noch verharmlosen, mal abgesehen. Die Experten wie z.Bsp. vom Robert Koch Institut leisten großartige Arbeit. Wie es in anderen Ländern aussieht, wisst ihr ja. Es wäre nicht auszudenken, wenn man nichts unternommen hätte. Auch aus dieser Sicht sind übertriebene Maßnahmen besser als Nachlässigkeiten. Es geht ohnehin noch genug schief, siehe die Ausbreitungen in Krankenhäusern und Altersheimen. Derartige "Unfälle" sind leider nicht gänzlich zu vermeiden, andere aber schon! So viel zum Wochenend- und Osterreiseverkehr  .


PS
Verstärkte Corona-Einreisekontrollen in MV


----------



## Mrtain (4 April 2020)

Alles ok, deine Agumente sind auch plausibel. Jedoch müssten dann auch konsequenter weise den Einheimischen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern die Ausreise aus ihrem Bundesland durch ihre Landesregierung untersagt werden. Und was ist den Berufspendlern, die in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern leben aber hinter der Landesgrenze arbeiten? Ich bin durchaus für klare (und wenn nötig auch harte ) Regeln, aber die müssen für alle(!) gelten, und nicht nur für auswärtige. Und ich glaube nicht, das dass in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern so gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 April 2020)

Mrtain, Mecklenburg Vorpommern ist verständlicherweide ein beliebtes Ausflugsziel, insbesondere ist es für die Bewohner der Hauptstadt nur einen Katzensprung entfernt. Dort geht es im Sommer an Wochenenden und insbesondere zu Anlässen wie zu Ostern zu wie in einem Ameisenhaufen. Im Gegensatz dazu glaube ich kaum, dass die Einheimischen von dort zu Ostern im großem Maße nach Berlin oder sonst wo hin reisen. Innerhalb MV ist es zur Zeit übrigens auch den Einheimischen untersagt, beleibte Ausflugsziele zu besuchen. Über beruflich Reisende müssen wir nicht diskutieren. Ich verstehe auch nicht deinen Umkehrschluss, MV steht schließlich nicht unter Quarantäne. Es soll lediglich verhindert werden, dass dieses Gebiet über Ostern von tausenden gelangweilten Großstädtern überrannt wird.

Wie viele Leute trifft man jeden Tag, welche die Meinung vertreten, den Karneval in NRW damals verhindern zu müssen? Damals waren solche Entscheidungen noch fragwürdig. Heute sieht das ganz anders aus.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 April 2020)

Als im Jahre 2015 gewisse Kreise nach Grenzschließung schrien hies es : geht nicht , kein Personal, nicht umsetzbar.  Mittlerweile werden sogar Grenzen zwischen den Bundesländern kontrolliert.


Die verarschen uns doch alle !


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 April 2020)

und gespannt bin ich auf den 23.4.

da fängt Ramadan an. Ihr glaubt doch selbst nicht das das Fastenbrechen abgeblasen wird bzw. nur im kleine Kreise stattfindet. Bei vielen gut integrierten bestimmt aber bei vielen in den Ballungsgebieten niemals.

Eigentlich gibt es da 3  nur Möglichkeiten


1. Sperren werden aufgehoben

2. Regeln werden durchgesetzt (was in gewissen Städten zu einen Bürgerkrieg führen wird) 

3. es wird nicht so genau hingeschaut ( dann haben wir eine 2-Klassen-Gesellschaft wie sie im Buche steht)



Es bleibt spannend


----------



## Ralle (4 April 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Mrtain, Mecklenburg Vorpommern ist verständlicherweide ein beliebtes Ausflugsziel, insbesondere ist es für die Bewohner der Hauptstadt nur einen Katzensprung entfernt. Dort geht es im Sommer an Wochenenden und insbesondere zu Anlässen wie zu Ostern zu wie in einem Ameisenhaufen. Im Gegensatz dazu glaube ich kaum, dass die Einheimischen von dort zu Ostern im großem Maße nach Berlin oder sonst wo hin reisen. Innerhalb MV ist es zur Zeit übrigens auch den Einheimischen untersagt, beleibte Ausflugsziele zu besuchen. Über beruflich Reisende müssen wir nicht diskutieren. Ich verstehe auch nicht deinen Umkehrschluss, MV steht schließlich nicht unter Quarantäne. Es soll lediglich verhindert werden, dass dieses Gebiet über Ostern von tausenden gelangweilten Großstädtern überrannt wird.
> 
> Wie viele Leute trifft man jeden Tag, welche die Meinung vertreten, den Karneval in NRW damals verhindern zu müssen? Damals waren solche Entscheidungen noch fragwürdig. Heute sieht das ganz anders aus.



Um Ausflügler ging es definitiv nicht, es ging um Leute, die schon da waren, da sind oder dort arbeiten. Wenn ich irgendwo hin muß, um eine Maschine zu reparieren und jemand klemmt mir einen Zettel unter die Scheibe (vlt. noch harmlos) oder schmeißt Steine auf mein Auto, dann ist das auf jeden Fall bekloppt! Und dass die Nachbarn dir das Ordnungamt vorbeischicken und Leute sich nict mehr trauen mit dem Auto einkaufen zu fahren, weil sie wo anders gemeldet sind, ist mit nichts zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Mrtain (4 April 2020)

Ich sehe nur nicht den Unterschied, zu jemanden der täglich eine Stunde von rlp nach NRW zur Arbeit pendelt (und das machen  viele meiner Mitmenschen in meinem Umfeld), zu jemanden der ein / zwei Wochen oder das Wochenende in seinem Ferienhaus in MV verbringt. Aber das kann ja jeder sehen, wie er will.


----------



## Heinileini (4 April 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... es ging um Leute, die ... dort arbeiten. ... jemand ... schmeißt Steine auf mein Auto ... Und dass die Nachbarn dir das Ordnungamt vorbeischicken ...


Wenn ich mir so vorstelle, diese Sitten hätten früher schon geherrscht, wenn mich die Firma in einem Leihwagen zur Baustelle oder zum Flughafen geschickt hat und das Kfz-Kennzeichen meistens weder zum Ort der Firma, noch des Kunden, noch des Flughafens, noch zu meinem Wohnort gepasst hätte und z.T. nicht einmal zum Firmensitz der LeihwagenFirma ... 
Aber das kümmert niemanden, der nur auf einen Vorwand zum Steinewerfen gelauert hat. Die Steinewerfer wissen sicherlich nicht einmal, dass man bei einem Umzug sein Kennzeichen "mitnehmen" kann.


----------



## PN/DP (4 April 2020)

Ganz davon abgesehen, ob es diese "Steinewerfer" und die nicht mehr getarnten Denunzianten wirklich in nennenswerter Anzahl gibt... Jedenfalls versuchen die Rüganer nicht, illegale Urlauber mit eigenen Autos vor den Polizeikontrollen abzuholen und auf die Insel zu schmuggeln, wie es bei friesischen Inseln vorgekommen sein "soll".

Ich habe von solchen "fremdenfeindlichen" Sachen hier noch nicht gehört, doch ich wohne hier auf Rügen ja auch am Ende der Welt, da war noch nichtmal Toilettenpapier knapp... 

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 April 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> .. Wenn ich irgendwo hin muß, um eine Maschine zu reparieren ..


Ralle, lege einen Zettel gut sichtbar hinter die Frontscheibe, mit der Aufschrift "Muss nur eine Maschine reparieren, bin gleich wieder weg." und einen zweiten dauerhaft an die Heckscheibe "Ick bin keen Berliner!". Dann kommst auch du sicher durch die Krise  .
​Die Vorfälle, von denen du berichtest, sind natürlich definitiv nicht in Ordnung. Man kann aber zu dieser Zeit auch mal die ein oder andere schmerzhafte Wahrheit erkennen. Will sagen, wer wo und wieso überhaupt gern gesehen ist.




PN/DP schrieb:


> .. doch ich wohne hier auf Rügen ja auch am Ende der Welt, da war noch nichtmal Toilettenpapier knapp...  ..


Fein fein! Wie sieht es mit Backmischungen, Mehl und Zucker aus? Rügen ist immer eine Reise wert  !


----------



## JaJa (5 April 2020)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> und gespannt bin ich auf den 23.4.
> 
> da fängt Ramadan an. Ihr glaubt doch selbst nicht das das Fastenbrechen abgeblasen wird bzw. nur im kleine Kreise stattfindet. Bei vielen gut integrierten bestimmt aber bei vielen in den Ballungsgebieten niemals.
> 
> ...



ich denke 1 oder 3
Außerdem gibt es das jetzt schon. Hier ein Video vom Freitag aus Berlin


----------



## MarcoBa (28 April 2020)

Ja, wir sind auch alle im Homeoffice. Ist auf jeden Fall eine neue Erfahrung, aber im Büro wäre ich schon gerne wieder. 
Ich habe nur das Gefühl, dass die Wirtschaft vor der gesundheit der Bürger steht. Meiner Meinung nach kommt das mit den Lockerungen einfach zu früh


----------



## mariob (28 April 2020)

Hi,
Homeoffice ist bei uns nicht, allerdings gibt es für die Montage nur noch stark begrenzten Zutritt zur Produktion und unseren Büros. 
Einer unserer IBN Leute kam vor ca. 3 Wochen aus Österreich - er hat auf der extra eingerichteten Behördennummer angerufen. Die haben Ihm gesagt wenn er sich wohlfühlt müssten sie den nicht mal aufschreiben.
Irgendwie ist das alles irre, normalerweise hätte man das schlauer anpacken können. Ich schreibe da jetzt mal nix weiter dazu :-(.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## faust (28 April 2020)

MarcoBa schrieb:


> ...
> Ist auf jeden Fall eine neue Erfahrung, aber im Büro wäre ich schon gerne wieder.
> ...





			
				mariob schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Homeoffice ist bei uns nicht, allerdings gibt es für die Montage nur  noch stark begrenzten Zutritt zur Produktion und unseren Büros.
> ...



Bei uns habe ich den Eindruck, dass sich viele Kollegen (und vor allen unsere GFs!) schon wieder genauso wie vor Corona verhalten:
- Abstände werden nicht eingehalten.
- Ein Schichtmodell in unserer M-Konstruktion wurde nach knapp 2 Wochen wieder eingestellt.
- Es finden FATs mit Kunden in Gruppenstärke (heute insgesamt 7 Personen an einer kleinen Maschine!) in unserer Fertigung statt.

Und Homeoffice ist immer noch gar kein Thema!

Manchmal fragt man sich...


Gruß, Fred


----------



## acid (29 April 2020)

faust schrieb:


> Und Homeoffice ist immer noch gar kein Thema!




Im Homeoffice arbeitet man ja schließlich nicht!
(Diese Meinung sitzt so tief in manchen Leuten, die bekommt man so schnell nicht weg)

Permanent im Homeoffice ist auch nicht das Optimum, irgendwann fällt vielen die Decke auf den Kopf. Es sollte den MA eben freigestellt werden, ob sie nicht lieber Dinge, die man problemlos Zuhause in Ruhe erledigen kann, auch Zuhause machen möchte. Das kann manchmal 1 Tag, manchmal aber auch 5 Tage pro Woche sein. 

Der Schaden, der in der europäischen Wirtschaft jetzt schon entstanden ist, wird uns noch lange verfolgen, das Virus verschwindet auch nicht mehr, das bleibt da. Man kann nicht das Land abschotten und die Wirtschaft komplett vernichten, schon jetzt stehen da viele massiv unter Druck und wissen nicht, wie es weiter geht. 

Anstatt Abstände in Babyelefanten zu messen und dafür Unsummen in Werbung zu investieren, sollte man besser mal über die wichtigen Dinge aufklären. Zum Beispiel, wie man Masken richtig einsetzt, dass nämlich das dauerhafte Tragen der Masken das genaue Gegenteil bewirkt. Oder belastbare Studien, wie lange das Virus auf Oberflächen überlebt. Oder, oder oder...
Aber was erwartet man von einem deutschen Gesundheitsminister, der nicht mal selber - vor laufender Kamera - die Maske richtig aufsetzen kann:
https://www.zdf.de/politik/berlin-direkt/corona-spahn-maske-100.html

Man hätte die Ausbreitung dieser Krankheit schon wesentlich früher eindämmen können, aber aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen wollte man das nicht. Weder China, noch die westlichen Länder. Dass es sich verbreiten wird, hat eine Künstliche Intelligenz (BlueDot) schon Ende Dezember präzise vorhergesagt, die WHO wusste das. Was wurde gemacht? Richtig, Nichts.
Als die Krankheit (Süd)Tirol erreicht hat, hat unser Gottkanzler Kurz (Der mit den Ohren eines Babyelefanten) auch viel zu spät geschaltet. Hätte man dort sofort alles abgeriegelt und unter Quarantäne gestellt, hätte sich das Virus in Europa nicht so stak verbreiten können.


----------



## Kabeläffle (29 April 2020)

Home-Office ist ein interessantes Thema: 


Anhang anzeigen 49615


----------



## Aventinus (30 April 2020)

Hallo,

mir fehlt langsam das Konzept hinter dem ganzen bzw. ich hab das Ziel nicht verstanden. Die ersten Reaktionen zum Lock-Down waren absolut richtig. Nur jetzt weiß ich nicht wo die jetzt Reise hingeht. Die Lockerungen sind oft nicht schlüssig. Ist das Ziel, die Reprodutikionszahl auf 1 einzuregeln - also Kompromiss zwischen Abwürgen der Wirtschaft und Überlastung des Gesundheitssystems oder wollen wir das Virus ganz loswerden. Ich weiß nicht, ob die Isolation unserer Kinder bei denen nicht zu einem bleibenden psychologischen Schaden führt. Wenn Kinder weinen, weil sie sich gern mal wieder mit Freunden treffen wollen, sollte man ja auch eine begrenzte Möglichkeit finden können - klar nicht so wie vorher aber einsperren ist langfristig auch nicht gesundheitsfördernd. Ich darf im Baumarkt einkaufen, aber in einen Biergarten mit genügend Abstand zum nächsten Tisch geht gar nicht. Wobei mir auch klar ist, dass es nur mit konkreten Regeln geht, weil der "gesunde Menschenverstand" bei vielen nicht besonders ausgeprägt zu sein scheint.

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass die Lockerungen zu früh kommen. Mir fehlt eine klare Ansage wie es weiter geht. "Auf Sicht fahren" ist ok, aber ich sollte doch wissen, ob ich an der nächsten Kreuzung links oder rechts abbiegen möchte wenn alles wie geplant läuft. Ich hab derzeit den Eindruck das unsere Lenker maximal bis zur vorderen Stoßstange schauen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 April 2020)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass die Lockerungen zu früh kommen. Mir fehlt eine klare Ansage wie es weiter geht. "Auf Sicht fahren" ist ok,
> aber ich sollte doch wissen, ob ich an der nächsten Kreuzung links oder rechts abbiegen möchte wenn alles wie geplant läuft.
> Ich hab derzeit den Eindruck das unsere Lenker maximal bis zur vorderen Stoßstange schauen.



Genauso ist es auch, wer in den Westlichen Ländern hat Ahnung von Pandemie, die letzte war vor 100 Jahren, da 
war die Welt noch eine andere. Die Situation kann man nicht einmal ansatzweise vergleichen.
Machst du zu wenig wirst du als Politiker ans Kreuz geschlagen, weil du Angehörige auf den gewissen hast.
Machst du zu viel, bist du schuld das alle Kinder zum Psychiater müssen und kein Biergarten mehr auf hat.

Ich glaube hier Deutschland, machen die das gar nicht mal so schlecht, da gibt es auch andere Beispiele wie die USA.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> bist du schuld das alle Kinder zum Psychiater müssen



Naja, dass die Kinder nach 2 Monaten zu Hause zum Psychiater müssen... Gut ich wohne auf dem Land,
da ist es wohl anders als in der Stadt. Gestern habe ich eine Sendung im Fernsehen gesehen, wo diverse
Frauen gejammert haben dass der Staat ja gar nicht auf sie eingeht und warum Sie nicht auf den Spielplatz dürfen.....
Soll sich der Staat jetzt mit jeder Person auseinandersetzen und erklären warum, weshalb wieso. Ich glaube es
gibt besseres zu tun. Es ist halt eine Ausnahmesituation, für uns und den Rest der Welt. Ich möchte mal behaupten,
dass es uns noch am besten geht.

Für mich sind dass Probleme unserer Luxusgesellschaft, da hatten es die Kinder die die Tage und Nächte 1940 im Bombenschutzkeller
verbracht haben schlimmer. Meine Mutter gehört da auch dazu und oh Wunder, Sie hat keinen psychischen Schaden, obwohl
Sie hätte dort lebendig begraben werden können.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 April 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Naja, dass die Kinder nach 2 Monaten zu Hause zum Psychater müssen... Gut ich wohne auf dem Land,
> da ist es wohl anders als in der Stadt. Gestern habe ich eine Sendung im Fernsehen gesehen, wo diverse
> Frauen gejammert haben dass der Staat ja gar nicht auf sie eingeht und warum Sie nicht auf den Spielplatz dürfen.....
> Soll sich der Staat jetzt mit jeder Person auseinandersetzen und erklären warum, weshalb wieso. Ich glaube es
> ...



seh ich genauso, ich berufe mich nur auf folgende Aussage



Aventinus schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob die Isolation unserer Kinder bei denen nicht zu einem bleibenden psychologischen Schaden führt.
> Wenn Kinder weinen, weil sie sich gern mal wieder mit Freunden treffen wollen, sollte man ja auch eine begrenzte Möglichkeit finden können -
> klar nicht so wie vorher aber einsperren ist langfristig auch nicht gesundheitsfördernd.



 ich glaube das die Kinder sich auch mal ein paar Tage einschränken können,
so etwas zu lernen kann auch im späteren Leben helfen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich berufe mich nur auf folgende Aussage...



Ich weiß, ich wollte dich auch nicht persönlich ansprechen mit meinem Text


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2020)

Ich kann das echt nicht mehr hören, schaut mal nach Indien, Nigeria, Philipinien, Kongo....

Da müssen Kinder unter Lebensgefahr Material unter Tage abbauen, welches wir hier für unsere Luxusgesellschaft brauchen,
haben niedrigste Lebenserwartungen, keine Kindheit, werden teilweise versklavt, wachsen oft elternlos auf...

Und hier jammert man nach 2 Monaten, dass die Kinder einen psychischen Schaden davon tragen könnten, weil sie keine Freunde
treffen dürfen und nicht auf den Spielplatz dürfen.

Alles klar


----------



## vollmi (30 April 2020)

Ich denke die Kriese hat auch einige mittlerweile etwas vergessene Skills wieder gefördert. 
z.B. zuhause Lernen für Kinder / Jugendliche und Studenten das ist durchaus etwas dass einem auch später helfen kann.
Oder das beschäftigen mit sich selbst. Man kann nicht graus, wie wärs dann mal mit Literatur in Buchform?
Oder man könnte daheim was basteln?

Desweiteren bin ich gespannt ob sich einige Firmen hintersinnen und Homeoffice als durchaus effiziente Strategie überlegen. Das funktioniert halt nicht mit Kontrollsüchtigen Chefs die kein Vertrauen in ihre Mitarbeiter haben.


----------



## MSB (30 April 2020)

Ich frage mich vor allem, und immer mehr, nur noch eines:
Machen wir den Aufstand jetzt wg. allem und jeden woran ein paar mehr Menschen sterben (könnten)?
Heißt also logisch betrachtet, wenigstens 1x pro Jahr in der Grippesaison.

Es ist mir mittlerweile auch ziemlich egal, was in anderen Ländern passiert. In Deutschland gibt es noch nicht mal mit dem statistischen Taschenspielertrick "an oder mit Corona" besonders viel tote, gemessen an der (höchstwahrscheinlich viel zu geringen) Positivenzahl. Noch gab es hier zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt irgendwo so was ähnliches wie eine signifikante Auslastung der vorgehaltenen Intensivkapazitäten. Also scheint es da noch erhebliche andere Faktoren zu geben, welche besonders schwere Verläufe begünstigen, sonst wäre das definitiv nicht erklärbar.


P.S.
Nachdem meine geistig relativ fitte Oma heuer im Februar, also vor dem Irrsinn, ca. 1 Woche im Krankenhaus war, und die danach mindestens 2 Wochen total verwirrt war, bin ich mir nicht mal mehr sicher, ob ältere Menschen am Virus ansich sterben, oder halt einfach an der Tatsache, dass die plötzlich in einer völlig fremden Umgebung rumliegen, und um sie rum, dann nur noch wildfremde Menschen haben, die aufgrund ihrer Schutzkleidung ohne Probleme auch vom Mars stammen könnten - und im äußersten Fall, dann jämmerlich, ohne Angehörige außenrum verrecken.

P.P.S.
Ich begrüße es ausdrücklich, wenn es Chefs, oder auch Kunden gibt, welche mit ihren Mitarbeitern / Lieferanten, einen ganz normalen, üblichen Umgang pflegen.


----------



## Eleu (30 April 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kann das echt nicht mehr hören, schaut mal nach Indien, Nigeria, Philipinien, Kongo....
> 
> Da müssen Kinder unter Lebensgefahr Material unter Tage abbauen, welches wir hier für unsere Luxusgesellschaft brauchen,
> haben niedrigste Lebenserwartungen, keine Kindheit, werden teilweise versklavt, wachsen oft elternlos auf...
> ...



Das sind aber Totschlagargumente, denn du wirst immer etwas finden und es verbietet Kritikern einfach nur den Mund. Wenn wir hier ruiniert sind, verbessert sich für die Kinder dort auch nichts. Eher das Gegenteil ist dann der Fall.
Ich fand diesen Einwand, von diesem Herr Homburg ganz interessant, der ja belegen konnte, dass die Basisreproduktionszahl schon bei 1 lag, bevor der Lockdown durchgeführt wurde.
Demzufolge hätte man das, was man seit letzter Woche Montag macht, auch gleich am 16 März machen können, sprich Geschäfte mit Auflagen auf lassen, Pflicht für Mund und Nase Bedeckungen und dann mal 14 Tage später schauen können, wie sich dann die Fallzahlen entwickelt hätten.
Dann hätten wir jetzt nicht 10 Mio. in Kurzarbeit und 308.000 Arbeitslose mehr, sondern es würde moderater aussehen. Vielleicht wären dann die Maßnahmenpakete der Bundesregierung auch etwas schmaler ausgefallen, denn eines ist klar: Die Zeche die zahlen irgendwann wir und dann wird das Heulen und Zähneknirschen groß sein. Jetzt sind ja noch ale lieb und klatschen auf dem Balkon, aber mal sehen, wie die Stimmung ist, wenn es darum geht Europa zu retten und das Loch in der Staatskasse wieder aufzufüllen.   

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## Aventinus (30 April 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kann das echt nicht mehr hören, schaut mal nach Indien, Nigeria, Philipinien, Kongo....
> 
> Da müssen Kinder unter Lebensgefahr Material unter Tage abbauen, welches wir hier für unsere Luxusgesellschaft brauchen,
> haben niedrigste Lebenserwartungen, keine Kindheit, werden teilweise versklavt, wachsen oft elternlos auf...
> ...



Ich möchte nicht jammern, uns geht es vergleichtsweise gut. Da bin ich voll dabei. Aber wir sind auch nicht im Kongo - somit bringt uns der Vergleich nicht weiter. Da hätten wir auch ohne Corona die Schulen einfach abschaffen können.

Ich verstehe die Beschränkungen als Regelkreis - eben zwischen zu viel und zu wenig. Ich kenne leider weder Sollgröße noch Sollwert. Wenn jeder Infizierte einer zu viel ist, dürfen wir keine Lockerunguen in Kauf nehmen. Wenn wir als Soll 10% freie Betten im Gesundheitsystem annehmen sollten wir der Wirtschaft mehr Luft geben. Unserer Politik macht was und wartet was passiert. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, sich schon mal im groben die nächsten Schritte zu überlegen wenn die getroffenen Maßnahmen den gewünschten Effekt haben. Klar kann und muss man nachregeln.

Wenn ich höre dass wir vielleicht diese Schuljahr keinen Unterricht mehr haben, welche Maßnahme werden geplant, um nächstes Schuljahr wieder zu starten? Nur weil der Sommer rum ist wird das Virus noch genau so da sein. Und über bauliche Maßnahmen oder dergleichen hab ich nichts gehört. Mit 6 Schülern pro Klassenzimmer wirds wohl auch nicht gehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2020)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Wenn ich höre dass wir vielleicht diese Schuljahr keinen Unterricht mehr haben...



Bei uns gehen die ersten wieder in die Schule ( 5. Klasse Bayern )

PS:
Dies betrifft nicht alle Schulen dieses Jahrgangs, bis jetzt erst vereinzelt


----------



## Markus (30 April 2020)

Also ich war Anfangs auch ein absoluter Beführworter der Maßnahmen.
Dazu stehe ich auch, es war etwas unvorhersehbares und Vorsicht war hier sicher angebrachter als Risiko.
Ich sehe Covid19 auch als durchaus gefährtlicher an als eine "normale" Grippe.

Ich war mir aber auch von Anfang an sicher, dass Corona nicht die Ursacher der Wirtschaftskrise ist, sondern bestenfalls de Auslöser. Eher aber der Sündenbock...

Inzwischen sehe ich vieles als übertrieben an.
Meiner Meinung nach muss die Politik die Angst in der Bevölkerung noch möglichst aufrechterhalten, damit keiner so richtig merkt was hier noch alles passiert.
Also z.B. wieviel Geld gedruckt und in marode Unternehmen geblasen wird.

Nicht Corona kostet weltweit Billionen, das ist der Lebenstil der Menschen, die Gier und Unfähigkeit von Bankern und Managern und die "etwas unterschiedlichen" Ansichten zum Thema Geld/Arbeit selbst innerhalb der EU. Abgesehen davon kommt ein gewaltiger Bumerang aus der verehrenden Niedrigzinspolitik von 2009 zurück. Alles was damals schon tot war, wurde nicht gerettet, es wurde nicht repariert, es wurde unterm Sauerstoffzelt am Leben gehalten. Sagen wir eher ein Geldzelt. Das Geld ist ergebnislos durchgeblasen und die Flasche ist leer. Jetzt werden grad die nächsten Flaschen geholt. Und die zukünftigen Generationen werden noch sehr sehr lange dafür zahlen...


Ich gehöre nicht zu den Menschen, die das Virus auf einen Schnupfen reduzieren.
Meiner Meinung nach ist hier definitiv Vorsicht geboten.
Aber ich gehe auch davon aus, dass hinter dem Ganzen AUCH ein viel größeres Problem steckt - allerdings ein Problem das 90% der Bevölkerung nicht erfassen können, da ist ein bunter "Coronaball"* im Hintergrund vom Tagesschausprecher leichter als Gefahr zu begreifen. Strom kommt schließlich aus der Steckdose, Essen von Schalter am DriveIn und Geld aus dem großen Geldsack den der Chef im Keller hat...

*Coronaball - so nennt meine 4 jährige Tochter das Virus. Für sie ist das ein bunter Ball...
Vermutlich hat sie durch diese Erkenntnis mehr Grundlagenforschung betrieben als viele der selbsternannten Experten auf der Pro- und Contraseite…




[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://interaktiv.abendblatt.de/corona-virus-karte-infektionen-deutschland-weltweit/?_ga=2.90142875.1874279896.1583302812-228904958.1544569813
Schweden hat stand jetzt 2.462 Tote bei 10 Mio Einwohnern.
Ich gehe von aus, dass diese Zahl eher konservativ gerechnet ist und wenig "mit Corona" enthält, man will ja seine Strategie nicht zu schlecht aussehen lassen...

Bezogen auf Deutschland mit 80 Mio, wären das ca. 20.000 Tote.
Auf die Entwicklung bin ich gespannt.
Wenn Schweden in ein paar Wochen nicht brennt, bzw. dort hat nur "schneller" gestorben wird/wurde, dann wird auch hier in DE der Druck auf Lockerungen wachsen.


[/FONT]


----------



## ducati (30 April 2020)

also ich bin der Meinung, dass die Zeit für pauschale Verbote aller Freizeitaktivitäten längst vorbei ist. Ob die Aktivitäten mit erhöhtem Ansteckungsrisiko weiter verboten bleiben, darüber kann man ja diskutieren. Aber alles was man alleine macht, bzw. mit ausreichend Abstand, muss wieder erlaubt werden. Da war jetzt genügend Zeit, das eindeutig zu definieren.
Warum soll Motorradfahren oder Standuppaddeln verboten sein. Das ist nicht mehr nachvollziehbar. Und dafür gibt es auch immer weniger Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (30 April 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kann das echt nicht mehr hören, schaut mal nach Indien, Nigeria, Philipinien, Kongo....
> 
> Da müssen Kinder unter Lebensgefahr Material unter Tage abbauen, welches wir hier für unsere Luxusgesellschaft brauchen,
> haben niedrigste Lebenserwartungen, keine Kindheit, werden teilweise versklavt, wachsen oft elternlos auf...






Aventinus schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht jammern, uns geht es vergleichtsweise gut. Da bin ich voll dabei. Aber wir sind auch nicht im Kongo - somit bringt uns der Vergleich nicht weiter. Da hätten wir auch ohne Corona die Schulen einfach abschaffen können.




Das ist ein gutes Beispiel, wie doch auch auf der Welt alles mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Bzw. wieviel weniger ein Menschenleben doch wert sein kann.

Da werfe ich mal ein, mit der 1 Billion Euro, die hier in Deutschland grad "ausgegeben" wird, hätte man irgendwoanders auf der Welt doch ein sehr sehr hohes vielfaches an Menschenleben retten können...

nur mal als Gedankenanregung.

So viel zum Thema Eigennutz bzw. Uneigennutz.


----------



## Mrtain (30 April 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Aventinus mit seiner Aussage die Absicht hatte, Menschenleben abzuwerten...


----------



## ducati (30 April 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Aventinus mit seiner Aussage die Absicht hatte, Menschenleben abzuwerten...



Wollt ich damit auch nicht sagen.

Falls das so rübergekommen ist, dann tuts mir leid.

Das ist allgemein bezogen, nicht auf Aventinus Aussage.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Wollt ich damit auch nicht sagen.



Ich auch nicht


----------



## ducati (2 Mai 2020)

http://www.cottbus.de/verwaltung/gb_iii/gesundheit/corona/index.html



> Bis Samstag, 02.05.2020, 10:00 Uhr, wurden *39 Personen* mit Hauptwohnsitz in Cottbus/Chóśebuz positiv auf das Coronavirus getestet. Damit sind seit nunmehr 20 Tagen keine neuen Corona-Infektionen festgestellt worden. Heute konnten die letzten drei Infizierten als genesen eingestuft werden. Damit gibt es seit heute keine aktuelle bestätigte Covid 19-Infektion in der Stadt.
> Im *Carl-Thiem-Klinikum* wird derzeit kein Patient wegen einer Covid 19-Infektion behandelt.
> 21 Menschen befinden sich noch in häuslicher *Quarantäne*, 17 weniger als gestern.



Und das ist eine Stadt mit 100.000 Einwohnern, also kein gallisches Dorf in der Pampa mit hohem Palisadenzaun.

So langsam wird es dann wohl schwieriger für die Politiker, die aktuellen flächendeckenden Maßnahmen zu begründen...

Gruß.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Mai 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> http://www.cottbus.de/verwaltung/gb_iii/gesundheit/corona/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie waren die Anfänge der Pandemie in Deutschland:

Eine Schulung bei Webasto mit einer Mitarbeiterin auch China
Ein Faschingsveranstaltung in Heinsberg mit einem Ehepaar zuück aus Südtirol


Regional unterschiedliche Regelungen sind schwierig in unserer globalisierten Welt.
Wo ziehst du die Grenzen? Wieweit lockerst du und ab wann verschärfst du wieder?

Letztlich verhält sich Corona irgendwie wie ein Regler mit hohem P- und D-Anteil.
Die Gefahr dass der Regler überschwingt ist halt hoch.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ducati (2 Mai 2020)

Ja klar ist das schwierig, die richtigen Maßnahmen zu finden. Zumal ja selbst unter Experten noch vieles umstritten ist...

Nur wird es halt schwierig, bei einer Infiziertenzahl von 0 noch irgendetwas mit hätte/wäre/könnte zu begründen...

Morgen könnte ja nen Meteorit auf die Erde fallen, also bleiben wir alle im Keller bis zum Sankt Nimmerleins Tag. Oder in Madagaskar gibts die Pest, also lassen wir alle Grenzen auf der Welt für immer zu, und sicherheitshalber auch noch die innerdeutschen und um jedes Haus wird nen 10m hoher Zaun gebaut...

Irgendwann ist halt mal Zeit die Angstscheuklappen wieder abzusetzen. Und zur Normalität zurückzukehren. Auch wenn die Normalität keine 100%ige Sicherheit in allen Lebenslagen verspricht.

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Mai 2020)

In unserem Landkreis in Bayern haben wir auch seit 9 Tagen keine nachgewiesen Neuinfektionen was ja sehr erfreulich ist. Jetzt bleibt zu beobachten, wie es sich mit den Lockerungen weiter verhält.


----------



## ducati (2 Mai 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Letztlich verhält sich Corona irgendwie wie ein Regler mit hohem P- und D-Anteil.
> Die Gefahr dass der Regler überschwingt ist halt hoch.



Hmm, der Regler ist ja Frau Merkel bzw. Herr Söder 

Die Regelstrecke ist aktuell die Bevölkerung (mit der Eingangsgröße "Kontakthäufigkeit zu anderen Menschen" und der Ausgangsgröße "aktuelle Infiziertenzahl"). Wobei die Streckenparameter ziemlich unbekannt sind und das ganze eine Totzeit von ca. 10 Tagen hat. Weiterhin ist das auch nur ne Mittelung. Also die Eingangsgröße wird vielleicht auf 1000 "Einzelstrecken" (Regionen) aufgeteilt, welche alle wieder andere Streckenparameter haben...

Jedenfalls alles schwierig zu regeln, selbst wenn man die Streckenparameter abschätzen könnte.

:icon_confused:

PS: eigentlich ist die Ausgangsgröße eher die "Anzahl der freien Intensivstationsplätze", was dann ja auch die Regelgröße ist. (dann allerdings mit einer Totzeit von 30 Tagen)
Zumindest hieß es das am Anfang noch, als man nur die Krankenhäuser nicht überlasten wollte. Mittlerweile will man vielleicht generell alle Coronatoten verhindern? Also die Anzahl der Infizierten auf 0 bringen? M.M. nach werden hier Salamitaktikmäßig auch die "Ziele" immer weiter ausgedehnt.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Mai 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> PS: eigentlich ist die Ausgangsgröße eher die "Anzahl der freien Intensivstationsplätze", was dann ja auch die Regelgröße ist. (dann allerdings mit einer Totzeit von 30 Tagen)



So sehe ich es auch.
Und man sieht: Auch in einer Krise helfen E-Technik Kenntnisse zum Verständnis


----------



## ducati (2 Mai 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So sehe ich es auch.
> Und man sieht: Auch in einer Krise helfen E-Technik Kenntnisse zum Verständnis



Ja zum Verständnis 

Aber nicht zur Lösung. Ne so komplexe Regelstrecke mit solch langer Totzeit kann man nicht regeln, schon garnicht, wenn man die Streckenparameter und Störgrößen nicht kennt.

Was die Politik jetzt macht ist erstmal die Stellgröße von 100% auf 20% sprunghaft zu senken, und dann langsam wieder zu erhöhen.

Jetzt hörts dann aber mit Regelungstechnik auf, weil dann gesellschaftliche Fragen sowie ethische Gesichtspunkte mit reinspielen.

Und grundsätzlich stellt sich halt die Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit. In einer demokratischen Gesellschaft kann man eben nur sehr sehr gut begründet die Grundrechte der Menschen um 80% beschneiden.

Gruß.


----------



## StructuredTrash (2 Mai 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So sehe ich es auch.
> Und man sieht: Auch in einer Krise helfen E-Technik Kenntnisse zum Verständnis


Aber auch anders herum. Der Begriff "Totzeit" bekommt auf einmal eine viel anschaulichere Bedeutung. 
Um die Folgen der Totzeit abzuschwächen, bleibt eigentlich nur mehr Testen und Infektionsketten umfassender zurückverfolgen. Die dazu  notwendigen personellen und technischen Kapazitäten sind aber wohl noch nicht in ausreichendem Maß vorhanden. Bleibt also erstmal nur "Maske auf und durch".


----------



## Heinileini (2 Mai 2020)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Blockmove schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So sehe ich es auch.
> ...


"Auch in einer Krise helfen E-Technik Kenntnisse zum Verständnis": und auch zum "Unverständnis" für manche Massnahmen, möchte ich hinzufügen.

Allerdings, der Begriff Totzeit hat in diesem Zusammenhang einen makabren Beigeschmack bekommen.
Darum wird ihr wesentlicher Anteil auch als Inkubationszeit umschrieben. 

Mehr Tests auf eine COVID19-Infektion bei Leuten, die keinen Anlass dazu erkennen lassen?
Die vielen negativen TestErgebnisse sagen nur aus, dass es noch viel AnsteckungsPotenzial gibt. Sie tragen nicht dazu bei, die getesteten Personen in die Kategorien 'infiziert' oder 'genesen' einzusortieren.
Personen, die negativ getestet wurden, müssten immer wieder getestet werden, bis sie endlich(?!) positiv getestet würden???
Zusätzlich zu den personellen und technischen Kapazitäten sind auch die pekuniären zu beachten (Habe ich nicht kürzlich gehört ca. 140 € pro Test? - Lauert hier auch eine anschaulichere Bedeutung für 'pro Test'?).

Die vielen lokal begrenzten RegelKreise mit den vielen unbekannten Parametern sind jeder für sich schon mehr als komplex.
So gesehen sollte man schon - so gut wie möglich/[v]erträglich - die gegenseitigen Beeinflussungen der vielen lokalen RegelKreise im Rahmen halten.
Eine generelle Aufhebung der KontaktBeschränkungen, nur weil einige dieser lokalen RegelKreise bereits grünes Licht signalisieren, halte ich für leichtsinnig.


----------



## StructuredTrash (2 Mai 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Mehr Tests auf eine COVID19-Infektion bei Leuten, die keinen Anlass dazu erkennen lassen?


Nein, mehr Tests bei Menschen, die Symptome eines grippalen Infektes zeigen. Und falls es sie erwischt hat, ihre Kontaktpersonen ausfindig machen und in Quarantäne schicken. Ob das hierzulande ähnlich gut funktioniert wie z. B. in Südkorea, muss man dann abwarten. Aber die Alternative wäre doch eine ständige LockUp-/LockDown-Achterbahnfahrt bis zur Verfügbarkeit von Impfstoffen. Und die dürfte unterm Strich teurer werden als der Test- und Rückverfolgungsaufwand.


----------



## Mrtain (4 Mai 2020)

Mit mehr Tests würde man zumindest mal etwas Licht in diese ominöse Dunkelziffer bringen.


----------



## MSB (4 Mai 2020)

Langsam aber sicher, nähern wir uns von einer geringfügig gefährlichereren Grippe namens Corona, immer mehr in eine gefährliche politische Richtung.
Der Drecks-Virus ist in ein paar Monaten verschwunden - so oder so -, diese ganzen Drecks-Gesetze, die vermutlich schon lange in der Schublade schlummern,
und jetzt mit Gewalt durchgedrückt werden, bleiben aber bestehen, und diese werden auch genutzt werden, egal wie die vermeintliche Staatsbedrohung dann heißen möge.

Das fängt irgendwo bei der Tracking-App an, was nicht sehr viel mehr heißt, wie wer war wann mit wem wo, in einer nie gekannten Präzision.
Das geht bei so einem Scheiß weiter: https://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Kommt-jetzt-der-Corona-Immunitaetsausweis-article21756823.html
Das geht dann im allgemeinen weiter, dass momentan so viel Geld gedruckt wird, und so viele Existenzen vernichtet werden, dass Steuerzahlen bald endgültig überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr machen wird.

Um beim Regelkreisbeispiel zu bleiben: Der P-Faktor ist so hoch, dass der Regler soweit überschwungen hat, dass die Heizung die für 80° sorgen sollte, dass der Virus getötet wird, gerade ausglüht, weil irgendwer den STB falsch angeschlossen hat. Sprich der Virus ist tot, alles andere verreckt aber auch schon.


----------



## ducati (4 Mai 2020)

Ich finde es auch nur noch mysteriös, was grad passiert.
Der gelbe Coronastern auf der Jacke und getrennte Bänke im Park...
Das sowas in Deutschland überhaupt diskutiert wird find ich erschreckend. Dass das Volk da mitläuft kann ich schon eher verstehen. Hatten wir ja schon zweimal...
Von der Zensur der Medien will ich garnicht reden.
Ist eigentlich schon jemand an die Admins hier herangetreten, dass kritische Beiträge gelöscht werden müssen?

Eigentlich fehlen mir die Worte.


----------



## Mrtain (4 Mai 2020)

Die fehlen mir auch manchmal, bei dem was ich hier so lese...


----------



## Markus (4 Mai 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon jemand an die Admins hier herangetreten, dass kritische Beiträge gelöscht werden müssen?
> 
> Eigentlich fehlen mir die Worte.



Nein, und selbst wenn... 
Auch wenn ich nicht alle Ansichten teile, wenn das passiert, dann kannst du davon ausgehen das ich in dem Moment einen Lauf an der Schläfe habe... 

Man kann diskutieren, man kann streiten, selbst Beleidigungen halte ich nicht zwingend für ein Problem. 
Aber unterdrücken und Mundtot machen, das darf nicht passieren!

Ich bin ja auch in diversen anderen Foren unterwegs, und es ist erschreckend wie krankhaft da teilweise alles wegmoderiert wird, was der Moderation nicht gefällt.


----------



## Markus (5 Mai 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> ausgehen das ich in dem Moment einen Lauf an der Schläfe habe...



Bevor das Beispiel mit der Waffengewalt jetzt zu heroisch rüberkommt. 
Wenn ich einen besonders bösen Brief von einem Anwalt bekomme, dann werde ich wohl - mangels Fachkenntnis - zumindest Angst bekommen.


----------



## MasterOhh (5 Mai 2020)

Man kann nur hoffen, dass das Virus nicht mutiert und uns, wie bei der Spanischen Grippe, im Herbst eine zweite Welle erwartet. 
Was mich hier nur sehr erstaunt, dass es doch eine Menge Leute gibt, die dem Staat Böswilligkeit auf Grund der angeordneten Maßnahmen unterstellen. Ich weiß gar nicht welchen wirren Gedankengängen man folgen muss, um der Meinung zu sein die Politiker nutzen die Situation um unserer Wirtschaft und den Bürgern dieses Landen absichtlich zu schaden.
Ich gehe jede Wette ein, es werden die selben Leute sein die auf die Barrikaden gehen und nach dem Staat schreien, sollte uns tatsächlich eine weitere, schlimmere, Ausbruchswelle ereilen...

Die Politik hat meiner Meinung nach gezeigt, das sie doch lernfähig ist. Die gleichen Maßnahmen (Quarantäne & Maskenpflicht) haben vor 100 Jahren schon Wirkung gezeigt. Die asiatischen Länder, die von Sars betroffen waren, haben im Januar einfach nur ihre Pandemiepläne aus der Schublade gezogen und damit großen Erfolg gehabt. Und was stand ganz oben auf den Plänen? Richtig, Lockdown und Quarantäne ....


----------



## MSB (5 Mai 2020)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen, dass das Virus nicht mutiert und uns, wie bei der Spanischen Grippe, im Herbst eine zweite Welle erwartet.


Stellen wir uns mal janz dumm: Natürlich kann das passieren, interessanter wird dann die Frage, wie man das eigentlich verhindern will, selbst wenn man jetzt mit aller Gewalt einen Impfstoff, der dann ja wieder nicht passt durchdrückt.



> Was mich hier nur sehr erstaunt, dass es doch eine Menge Leute gibt, die dem Staat Böswilligkeit auf Grund der angeordneten Maßnahmen unterstellen. Ich weiß gar nicht welchen wirren Gedankengängen man folgen muss, um der Meinung zu sein die Politiker nutzen die Situation um unserer Wirtschaft und den Bürgern dieses Landen absichtlich zu schaden.


Dieses Vertrauen haben sich Angie und ihre Schergen, über viele Jahre, sehr hart erarbeitet. Um genau zu sein, traue ich denen nicht weiter, wie ich eine Waschmaschine schmeißen kann.
Und durch Wahlen ist dieses Dilemma offensichtlich auch nicht lösbar.


----------



## Eleu (5 Mai 2020)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen, dass das Virus nicht mutiert und uns, wie bei der Spanischen Grippe, im Herbst eine zweite Welle erwartet.
> Was mich hier nur sehr erstaunt, dass es doch eine Menge Leute gibt, die dem Staat Böswilligkeit auf Grund der angeordneten Maßnahmen unterstellen. Ich weiß gar nicht welchen wirren Gedankengängen man folgen muss, um der Meinung zu sein die Politiker nutzen die Situation um unserer Wirtschaft und den Bürgern dieses Landen absichtlich zu schaden.
> Ich gehe jede Wette ein, es werden die selben Leute sein die auf die Barrikaden gehen und nach dem Staat schreien, sollte uns tatsächlich eine weitere, schlimmere, Ausbruchswelle ereilen...
> 
> Die Politik hat meiner Meinung nach gezeigt, das sie doch lernfähig ist. Die gleichen Maßnahmen (Quarantäne & Maskenpflicht) haben vor 100 Jahren schon Wirkung gezeigt. Die asiatischen Länder, die von Sars betroffen waren, haben im Januar einfach nur ihre Pandemiepläne aus der Schublade gezogen und damit großen Erfolg gehabt. Und was stand ganz oben auf den Plänen? Richtig, Lockdown und Quarantäne ....




Schon möglich, dass die Intention der Bundesregierung mit den beschlossenen Maßnahmen ursprünglich helfen sollte, die Pandemie einzudämmen. Das Dilemma dabei ist nur, einmal erworbene Macht, irgendwann wieder abzugeben zu müssen, wenn sich die Situation verbessert. Immer wieder werden neue Zielsetzungen durch das RKI und die Regierung formuliert, um die Maßnahmen weiter erzwingen zu können. Das macht so eine Art Notstandsverordnungen so gefährlich. Die Versuchung so, immer wieder Maßnahmen durchzusetzen, ist viel zu groß und ich bin davon überzeugt, die Regierung wird es immer wieder tun, wenn mal wieder was auf den kurzen Dienstweg, undemokratisch geändert werden soll. Ich jedenfalls habe so ziemlich die Schnauze voll, von dieser Gängelei


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2020)

MSB schrieb:


> Stellen wir uns mal janz dumm: Natürlich kann das passieren, interessanter wird dann die Frage, wie man das eigentlich verhindern will, selbst wenn man jetzt mit aller Gewalt einen Impfstoff, der dann ja wieder nicht passt durchdrückt.
> 
> 
> Dieses Vertrauen haben sich Angie und ihre Schergen, über viele Jahre, sehr hart erarbeitet. Um genau zu sein, traue ich denen nicht weiter, wie ich eine Waschmaschine schmeißen kann.
> Und durch Wahlen ist dieses Dilemma offensichtlich auch nicht lösbar.



Na ja, ich glaube es ist völlig egal, wer am Drücker sitzt, man kann es niemals allen Leuten Recht machen.
Das durfte ich sogar hier im Forum, im ganz kleinen Stil, schon erleben. Irgendwer wirft dir Machtmißbrauch vor und findet auch immer Argumente. 
Und manchmal hat er aus seiner Warte vielleicht sogar ein wenig Recht, sieht aber auch nicht das ganze Bild. Demokratie ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber von dem ganzen Scheiß den es gibt immer noch das Beste. (Ich glaube Churchill hat das etwas feiner ausgedrückt  )


----------



## ducati (5 Mai 2020)

Es geht ja darum, dass die Grundrechte der Menschen aktuell massiv eingeschränkt werden.

Und die Begründung dafür bzw. für die längere Aufrechterhaltung reichen mir persönlich nicht mehr aus.

Eigentlich ging das damals nach dem 11. Sep. schon los. Immer mehr Einschränkungen werden mit der Begründung "Sicherheit" vor allem möglichen beschlossen.

Die maßvolle und verhältnismäßige Abwägung zwischen wirklicher (nicht gefühlter) Sicherheit und persönlicher Freiheit verschiebt sich schon seit langem salamitaktikmäßig in Richtung "Sicherheit". Aktuell mit einem großen Sprung.

Unter "Freiheit" verstehe ich allgemein viele Dinge, u.a. auch so Dinge wie Datenschutz, Meinungsfreiheit, Bankgeheimnis uvm.

Gruß.

https://www.bpb.de/dialog/netzdebatte/243992/freiheit-gegen-sicherheit


----------



## ducati (5 Mai 2020)

ach ja. Als jemand der in der DDR aufgewachsen ist, weiss ich, was es bedeutet, wenn z.B. Meinungsfreiheit, Briefgeheimnis, Reisefreiheit, Versammlungsfreiheit, Verschwiegenheitspflicht usw. nicht existieren. Und auch was es bedeutet, von Nachbarn und wem auch immer, ausspioniert bzw. denunziert zu werden...

Dies alles will ich, egal mit welcher Begründung, nicht mehr zurück...

Und aktuell empfinde ich die Einschränkungen als schärfer, als sie in der DDR jemals waren. Von daher hat die Regierung die Pflicht, die Maßnahmen so schnell es geht zurückzunehmen. Und Argumente wie, hätte/wäre/könnte zählen für mich überhaupt nicht!

Gruß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> ach ja. Als jemand der in der DDR aufgewachsen ist, weiss ich, was es bedeutet, wenn z.B. Meinungsfreiheit, Briefgeheimnis, Reisefreiheit, Versammlungsfreiheit, Verschwiegenheitspflicht usw. nicht existieren. Und auch was es bedeutet, von Nachbarn und wem auch immer, ausspioniert bzw. denunziert zu werden...
> 
> Dies alles will ich, egal mit welcher Begründung, nicht mehr zurück...
> 
> ...



So unterschiedlich können die Meinungen sein...
Bei uns in der Regionalzeitung hat eine Frau berichtet, 
wie es ihr mit Corona ergangen ist. Sie ist auch in der
DDR aufgewachsen.

https://www.westfalen-blatt.de/OWL/...as-Einhalten-der-Regeln-Meine-Zeit-mit-Corona


----------



## kafiphai (5 Mai 2020)

*#selberdenken*



> Was mich hier nur sehr erstaunt, dass es doch eine Menge Leute gibt, die  dem Staat Böswilligkeit auf Grund der angeordneten Maßnahmen  unterstellen.



An dieser Stelle empfehle ich Herrn Ganser zu "Propaganda":
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooM3rrBoiBA

In der Sache zB.: Herrn Baghdi:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_DgrJXF0IU&pbjreload=10

Es ist doch wirklich einfach - teile und herrsche...

Peter


----------



## MasterOhh (5 Mai 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> ach ja. Als jemand der in der DDR aufgewachsen ist, weiss ich, was es bedeutet, wenn z.B. Meinungsfreiheit, Briefgeheimnis, Reisefreiheit, Versammlungsfreiheit, Verschwiegenheitspflicht usw. nicht existieren. Und auch was es bedeutet, von Nachbarn und wem auch immer, ausspioniert bzw. denunziert zu werden...
> 
> Dies alles will ich, egal mit welcher Begründung, nicht mehr zurück...
> 
> ...



Oha, das wird mir hier dann doch etwas zu verrückt.

Was mich etwas irritiert, du bist Ingenieur/Techniker, hast mit Maschinen zu tun, also auch mit Maschinensicherheit. Dir ist sicher schon aufgefallen, dass wir es bei der Risikoanalyse ausschließlich mit "hätte/wäre/könnte" zu tun haben? Wir schätzen ein potentielles Risiko ein und legen Maßnahmen zur Minderung fest. Und wenn dein Kunde kommt und dir sagt "Dein oller Schutzzaun schränkt mich in meiner Freiheit ein, es wird schon nichts passieren!" wirst du doch hoffentlich nicht sofort losrennen und den Zaun einreißen, oder?

Das selbe passiert gerade weltweit mit Corona. Wir haben eine Pandemie, es besteht ein überdurchschnittlich hohes Risiko für viele Menschen also wurden entsprechende Maßnahmen getroffen. Der Vergleich mit anderen Ländern in denen diese Maßnahmen nur halbherzig umgesetzt oder von der Bevölkerung ignoriert wurden, zeigt dass sie sehrwohl eine positive Wirkung hatten. Jetzt geht es darum diese Maßnahmen zurück zu fahren. Und zwar mit Bedacht! Wenn du einen Regler einstellst, fängst du doch auch nicht an wie wild an den Parametern zu drehen, bis dir das Ding durch die Decke schwingt, sondern machst es sachte mit Blick darauf was am Ausgang passiert.....
Vergangende Epidemien haben gezeigt, das wir noch lange nicht im grünen Bereich sind, auch wenn es derzeit den Anschein hat. Die Fallzahlen können jederzeit wieder nach oben schnellen. Und dann? Alles wieder von vorne?


----------



## kafiphai (5 Mai 2020)

*#gesslerhut*



> Wir haben eine Pandemie, es besteht ein überdurchschnittlich hohes Risiko für viele Menschen also wurden entsprechende Maßnahmen getroffen.



Wann wurde denn die Definition der Pandemie zuletzt geändert?
Forsche mal nach...

Des weiteren empfehle ich Willhelm Tell und Gesslerhut im Kontext der Maskenpflicht zu recherchieren.

Peter


----------



## Captain Future (5 Mai 2020)

Grundrechte !! Freiheit !! ... 
Hier mal ein Link zum Love Priest

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uN...HCxH125RXDIdhx0TOtgXyNUg-D95xMhUUxPOLYbvP4-_Y


----------



## da_kine (5 Mai 2020)

Ich bin ehrlich entsetzt, wenn ich das lese was manche hier von sich geben.

Wir haben in Deutschland ein gut funktionierendes System der Gewaltenteilung und auch eine gute Kontrolle der Systeme durch eine unabhängige Presse. Wie sonst wäre es möglich, dass Ausgangsbeschränkungen und Öffnungsklauseln von Gerichten gekippt werden, das Fehlverhalten von Politikern und anderen Personen der Krisenverwaltung öffentlich angezeigt wird und das trotz Ausgangsbeschränkung demonstriert werden darf von Leuten die etwas gegen diese "Gängelung von oben" haben ohne Repressalien durch die Exekutive.

Da kriechen dann gleich wieder die Verschwörungstheoretiker mit "gleichgeschalteter Presse" und "bösem Staat" unter ihren Steinen hervor. Dass sie Google, Facebook und Co. jeden Tag mit mehr Daten (freiwillig) Füttern als dass die "Gesundheitsnaziddrüberwachungsapp" in einem Jahr über sie sammelt, ist ihnen egal. Selbst wer mit einem Firefoxbrowser Anonym surft kann von den Tech-Riesen allein durch seine Art die Maus zu bewegen, sein Klickverhalten, seine Tippweise und anderer individueller Marker zu 99% sicher identifiziert werden.

Es gibt andere Länder in denen sich wirklich totalitäre Systeme (wieder) etabliert haben, da braucht man ja noch nicht mal aus der EU raus. In keinem dieser Länder möchte ich jetzt sein. Dort werden die Leute entweder komplett weggesperrt oder die weltfremden totalitären Herrscher verleugnen einfach so lange dass es dieses Virus gibt bis es sie selbst in den Fuß beißt. Dank der dort gängigen Medienpraxis wird auch keiner etwas anderes erfahren als die Herrschenden möchten. Die Bevölkerung die sich trotz Zensur und Beschränkungen frei informieren kann ist in der Minderheit und versucht sich trotzdem so gut wie möglich davor zu schützen infiziert zu werden. Diese Leute werden wirklich ausgegrenzt, gegängelt, diskriminiert und deskreditiert.

Ob die Maßnahmen die von unserer Politik getroffen wurden zu hart waren, ob die Lockerungen die offensichtlich auf Druck einer ungeduldigen Öffentlichkeit hin jetzt durchgeführt werden zu früh kamen werden wir hoffentlich im besten Fall nie erfahren müssen. Es werden sich noch sehr viele Menschen mit diesem Virus infizieren und einige auch daran oder damit sterben. Es ist meiner Meinung nach eine sehr schwierige Aufgabe zwischen den Gesundheitlichen, den sozialen und den wirtschaftlichen Interessen abzuwägen. Egal was getan wird, für irgendjemanden war es genau richtig und für andere kompletter Irrsinn. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehen kann sind Leute die absichtlich andere durch Ihr verhalten in die Gefahr bringen sich anzustecken. Sei es durch unterlassen der Empfohlenen Maßnahmen, durch Missachtung von z. B. Absperrungen an der Fleischtheke oder auch durch eintritt in den Souveränen Raum ihrer Mitmenschen.

Ich bin selbst Vater von zwei Kindern die eigentlich in den Kindergarten gehen möchten. Wir sind seit 7 Wochen zusammen und verzichten auf alle unnötigen Kontakte. Es ist eine schwere Zeit für uns alle, da wir uns mit normalerweise nahestehenden Menschen nicht einfach treffen können. Für die Kinder noch mehr als für uns Erwachsene. Oma und Opa über WhatsApp ist halt einfach nicht das gleiche wie live. Die Spannungen zwischen uns sind deutlich zu spüren und auch größer als sie unter normalen Umständen sind. Aber ich bin lieber jetzt auf Abstand, als dass ich mich später fragen muss ob sich meine Eltern die beide zur sog. "Risikogruppe" gehören angesteckt habe. Oder irgend jemand anderem aus unserem Bekanntenkreis. Was ich hier vermisse ist der Respekt von anderen vor dieser, unseren, Entscheidung. Ich habe mehrmals gehört "Komm schon, habt euch doch nicht so...".

Wenn ich dann z. B. von einer Bekannten höre, die in der Buchhaltung bei einer größeren Autowerkstatt in Teilzeit arbeitet und sich darüber aufregt dass sie nicht "Systemrelevant" ist und deshalb ihr Kind zu hause betreuen muss weil es nicht in die Kita darf, zeigt sich mir dass die Solidarität bei vielen an der eigenen Nasenspitze aufhört. Oder sie Ihren Job womöglich wirklich falsch einschätzt... Es wird von einigen mit allen möglichen Tricks versucht hier eine Systemrelvanz an den Haaren herbei zuziehen, man möchte fast von krimineller Energie sprechen. Sollten wir in diesen Zeiten die eingeschränkt verfügbaren Plätze in der Kinderbetreuung nicht denen überlassen die sie brauchen weil sie wirklich für die Gesellschaft wichtig sind oder als Alleinerziehende das einzige Haushaltseinkommen erwirtschaften?

Was mich auch stört ist der Vergleich mit der Finanzkrise 2009 der immer wieder gezogen wird. Damals ist ein gieriges System in sich zusammengebrochen und wurde/wird seitdem mit vielen vielen Milliarden künstlich am Leben gehalten. Hier sehe ich das wahre Problem. Es werden Hilfen an Firmen gezahlt die das eigentlich überhaupt nicht nötig hätten. Ich als GmbH Gesellschafter/Geschäftsführer zahle mir kein Gehalt bzw. stecke Geld in die Firma um 8 Arbeitsplätze durch diese Krisensituation zu bekommen. Da wird dann gesagt "Ja, aber das ist ja deine Firma". Ist es einem Konzernaktionär nicht zuzumuten dass er auf seine Dividende verzichtet obwohl es ja, wenn auch nur zum Teil, auch "seine Firma" ist? Meiner Meinung nach dürfte es für keine Firma die in der derzeitigen Situation Boni an Manager und Mitarbeiter zahlt oder Dividenden an Anteilseigner ausschüttet, in welcher Form auch immer, auch nur einen einzigen Cent an Staatshilfen geben. Hierfür müssten dann natürlich auch entsprechende Gesetzliche Regelungen getroffen werden um die Firmen davor zu schützen zu Auszahlungen gezwungen werden zu können.

Wenn ich jetzt höre dass sich die Automobilkonzerne schon wieder um Milliardenhilfen in Form einer erneuten "Abwrackprämie" bemühen oder versuchen andere Subventionen für sich Herauszuschlagen wird mir schlecht. Das war beim letzten mal schon eine Scheißidee, sie wird durch wiederholen nicht besser. Die Automobilindustrie ist eine Schlüsselindustrie in Deutschland. Aber sie ist auch nur so wichtig, weil sich die Politik so lange dagegen gesperrt hat auch anderen Industriezweigen ähnliche Unterstützungen und Vergünstigungen zu gewähren. Hätte SCHOTT im Verhältnis zu Umsatz und Gewinn die gleichen Privilegien genossen wie VW, dann wäre heute sicher ein größeres Stück des Solarkuchens in Deutschland und nicht dort wo es jetzt ist.

Auch dass manche Praktiken die sich die nicht wertschöpfenden Teile der Wirtschaft ausgedacht haben einfach nicht gut sind für das System und deshalb verboten werden sollten, müsste eigentlich jedem klar sein der sieht das mit sog. "Leerverkäufen" oder noch komplexeren "Produkten" Milliardengewinne gemacht werden.

Was ich positiv finde, ist die Tatsache dass wieder über die Regionalisierung der Lieferketten nachgedacht wird. Ich hoffe auch, dass durch diese Krise bei verschiedenen öffentlichen Stellen die Notwendigkeit der Vorratshaltung von Grundbedarfsgütern wie Medikamenten oder Schutzausrüstung wieder mehr in den Sinn kommt. Das kann Beispielsweise durch das verpflichtende Vorhalten von Pufferkapazitäten bei Großhändlern oder Verteilzentren gewährleistet werden.

Mein Fazit dieser ganzen Verrückten Zeit bisher ist, dass sich in einer Krise der Wahre Charakter vieler Menschen zeigt. Die meisten sind die die das beste daraus machen und schauen dass sie möglichst ohne Komplikationen durchkommen. Es gibt aber auch die die was für alle daraus machen und sich für andere einsetzen und helfen wo es notwendig ist. Und wie immer gibt es natürlich auch ein paar wenige die versuchen das beste nur für sich daraus zu machen und mitzunehmen was geht.

Ich habe mir jetzt einfach mal ein bisschen was von der Seele geschrieben was mir zu der ganzen Situation durch den Kopf geht. Wer bis hierher mitgelesen hat, vielen Dank .

Bleibt gesund


----------



## ducati (5 Mai 2020)

na kommen wir mal zum positiven, das ganze scheint ja soweit überstanden zu sein, dass, wie heute vielerorts beschlossen, in den nächsten Tagen viele Einschränkungen zurückgenommen werden.

Für die nächsten Monate würd ich mir wünschen, dass unabhängig, objektiv, wissenschaftlich und unvoreingenommen untersucht wird, wie "gefährlich" das denn nun wirklich alles war, welche Maßnahmen sinnvoll waren und welche überzogen. Aktuell gehen ja die Meinungen bei den Fachleuten noch teilweise weit auseinander.

Und ich bleibe dabei, diese massiven Einschränkungen der Grundrechte müssen schon sehr sehr gut begründet werden und vor allem zu 100% wieder zurückgenommen werden. 

Und ja, wie jetzt schon einige Gerichte bestätigt haben, waren doch wohl mehrere Maßnahmen eher nicht verhältnismäßig. Und genau darum geht es mir ja.

Wenn es in anderen Ländern noch mehr Einschränkungen der Grundrechte gibt, legitimiert das aber nichts. 

Alle Analogien und Vergleiche hier hinken in dem Punkt, dass es eben um die grundlegendsten Werte geht, die hier in die Wagschale geworfen werden. Wir reden hier von Kontaktverbot zu anderen Menschen und Ausgangsbeschränkungen!

M.M. hätte es sicherlich auch eine Einschränkung von Betätigungen mit erhöhtem Infektionsrisiko getan. Pauschal alle Freizeitaktivitäten für so lange Zeit zu verbieten war m.M. nach überzogen.


----------



## kafiphai (6 Mai 2020)

> Was ich hier vermisse ist der Respekt von anderen vor dieser, unseren, Entscheidung



Was natürlich für uns alle gelten muss!

All die Ängste die bewusst geschürt werden haben Methode.
Kinder werden verurteilend von den „Risikogruppen“ angesehen, Ausweise und öffentliche Bekundung(Maske) deiner Gesinnung wird gefordert, sonst kannst nicht einkaufen...

Nun, was haben besagte Risikogruppen die letzten Jahre gemacht?
In Eigenverantwortung Risiko minimiert und Lebensweisen geändert?
Weil es bestätigte Infektionen im Promillebereich gibt!
Was ist im Herbst bei der nächsten Grippewelle....

Wurden irgendwo Maßnahmen zur Steigerung der Immunabwehr getroffen - Nein.
im Gegenteil, alle Maßnahmen dienen der Spaltung, Vereinsamung und Verurteilung!
Viren kann in erster Linie nur der Körper selbst in Schach halten!

Und wer jetzt nach Impfung ruft: schlau machen was RNA Fragmente, welche mit Nanotechnologie in die Zellen gebracht wurde(sowas geht nämlich nicht von Natur aus) aus unseren Zellen macht.
(nano ist halt modern, Standard sind Vektoren die das Eindringen ermöglichen. Woraus diese Penetratoren wohl gewonnen werden....)

Nun gut, hier in Österreich gibt es doch noch einen guten Batzen Hausverstand in der Bevölkerung.
Was jetzt aber alles noch ansteht um wirkliche Freiheit zu erlangen, verstehen die wenigsten.

Merke: wer dir Angst macht den meide - das dient dir niemals!

Peter

edit: 





> sowas geht nämlich nicht von Natur aus


Unklar definiert: sowas machen natürlich Viren bei geeignetem Umfeld(Risikogruppen) in erhöhtem Maße


----------



## acid (6 Mai 2020)

Ich lasse das einfach mal hier: http://www.saphenion.de/news/das-co...ursache-schlaganfall-thrombose-lungenembolie/

Man sollte schon etwas tiefer Graben und sich mit diesem Thema, vorallem im medizinischen Sinn, beschäftigen. 


Es hat sich jetzt gezeigt:

- Wie lange sich die Bevölkerung einsperren lässt, durch schüren der ureigenen Angst um die Gesundheit. 
- Wie gut die Abschaffung von Bargeld funktioniert (Wie oft werden die Cashless-Terminals eigentlich desinfiziert? Es existiert keine belastbare Studie über die lebensfähigkeit der Viren auf Oberflächen). 
- Dass gewisse Unternehmen sogar darüber nachdenken, Bargeld nicht mehr zu akzeptieren. Kein Bargeld, totale Kontrolle des Staates über alle Finanztransaktionen - sehr gut. Aber wer nichts zu verbergen hat, gell?
- Wie schnell man eine große Anzahl an Medien gleichschalten kann, um die eine einzige Wahrheit zu propagieren. Das hatten wir vor etwa 80 Jahren schon mal. 

Etwas Hausverstand und selbstständiges nachdenken und recherchieren sollte man wieder mal etwas mehr praktizieren.


----------



## Ralle (6 Mai 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle empfehle ich Herrn Ganser zu "Propaganda":
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooM3rrBoiBA
> 
> In der Sache zB.: Herrn Baghdi:
> ...



Das ist aber doch nichts Neues. 
So funktioniert der Mensch, seitdem er angefangen hat zu denken, selbst Tiere sind entsprechend beeinflußbar, also Geschöpfe, die nach unserem Dafürhalten nicht direkt intelligent sind. Wenn man das verhindern will, hilft nur, das Gehirn abzuschalten, also sterben oder vollkommen isolieren. Was also ist nun das Problem und was genau hat das mit der Corona-Krise zu tun?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (6 Mai 2020)

Es wird hier ja öfter der Vergleich zu unserer dunkelsten Vergangenheit gezogen. In einem Punkt wünschte ich, dass sich mal "da oben" jemand hinstellt und sagt, was gemacht wird. Aber nö! Jedes Land kocht sein eigenes Süppchen und spuckt in die der anderen. Allen voran Möchtegern-Kanzler Söder. Hofft auf der einen Seite, dass kein Land vor dem heutigen (noch ausstehenden) Beschluss der Minis und Angie voreilige Entscheidungen trifft und dass alle gemeinsam entscheiden - war aber der erste, der Ausgangsbeschränkungen etc. verordnet hat ohne auf den Beschluss aller zu warten. Böse Zungen könnten jetzt behaupten, man sieht ja wohin das Fallzahlen-technisch geführt hat.

Mir persönlich fehlt hier eine klare Linie! Welchen systemrelevanten Zweck Baumärke haben, die nicht schließen mussten, erschließt sich mir in keinster Weise. Die Gesellschaft hat scheinbar auch nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun, wenn ich die langen Schlangen vor eben diesen sehe.

Wie auch immer, ich hoffe nur, dass relativ zügig ein Impfstoff gefunden wird und - was noch viel wichtiger ist - dieser auch schnell eine Zulassung erhält ohne bürokratischen Scheiß auf Kosten des Lebens.


----------



## kafiphai (6 Mai 2020)

> Was also ist nun das Problem und was genau hat das mit der Corona-Krise zu tun?​



Nun, die Frage lautete: warum dem Staat böswilliges Handeln unterstellt wird.
Echt jetzt, Herr Spahn als Bankkaufmann als Gesundheitsminister mit nachweislicher Vergangenheit als Pharma Lobbyist.

Und Herr Ganser erläutert die Mechanismen der Manipulation, nachweislich von Staaten angewandt.
Deshalb wäre es umso wichtiger das Gehirn wieder zum Denken zu verwenden.

Angst lähmt diese Fähigkeit - es gibt keinerlei Grund sich vor diesem Grippevirus mehr als vor jedem anderen Virus zu schützten.
So wurde in der Vergangenheit immer wieder die Grippe Sau durch die Straßen getrieben.(Schweinegrippe...)

Jetzt wurde doch die Exponentialfunktion so schön anhand der C Ansteckungen veranschaulicht - was so eine Funktion wohl in der Zinseszins Formel bewirkt....

Peter


----------



## Ralle (6 Mai 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nun, die Frage lautete: warum dem Staat böswilliges Handeln unterstellt wird.
> Echt jetzt, Herr Spahn als Bankkaufmann als Gesundheitsminister mit nachweislicher Vergangenheit als Pharma Lobbyist.
> 
> Und Herr Ganser erläutert die Mechanismen der Manipulation, nachweislich von Staaten angewandt.
> ...



Was nun genau ist deine Aussage?
Der Staat manipuliert uns alle, weil ...?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nun, die Frage lautete: warum dem Staat böswilliges Handeln unterstellt wird.
> Echt jetzt, Herr Spahn als Bankkaufmann als Gesundheitsminister mit nachweislicher Vergangenheit als Pharma Lobbyist.
> 
> Und Herr Ganser erläutert die Mechanismen der Manipulation, nachweislich von Staaten angewandt.
> ...



und diese Manipulieren machen dann auch fast alle Staaten auf einmal,
weil die haben sich natürlich mit Herrn Spahn und Frau Merkel abgesprochen ...?


----------



## kafiphai (6 Mai 2020)

Eine kleine Hilfe : Auf wen berufen sich alle Staaten bezüglich der C Maßnahmen?
Ein Tipp, beginnt mit großem W..
Wer finanziert diese Zweckgemeinschaft und welchen Vorteil bringt die Definition der Pandemie?
Wer sind diese Experten und wie werden Zahlen dargestellt um ein gewisses Ergebnis zu erhalten...

Viel Spaß beim Forschen


----------



## vollmi (6 Mai 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Eine kleine Hilfe : Auf wen berufen sich alle Staaten bezüglich der C Maßnahmen?
> Ein Tipp, beginnt mit großem W..
> Wer finanziert diese Zweckgemeinschaft und welchen Vorteil bringt die Definition der Pandemie?



Ein grosser Sponsor der WHO ist Bill und Melinda Gates.
Jetzt kann es natürlich sein das er das üble Böse ist und das nur macht um einen Haufen Kohle zu machen oder Machthungrig ist. Es kann aber natürlich auch sein das er wirklich Altruistisch ist.
Ich persönlich gehe eher von letzterem aus denn offensichtlich hat die Stiftung schon sehr viel gutes geschaffen ebenso die WHO


----------



## Rudi (6 Mai 2020)

Mußte erst mal googeln was Altruistisch ist. Ich würde einfache deutsche Sprache bevorzugen.


----------



## Markus (6 Mai 2020)

da_kine schrieb:


> Was mich auch stört ist der Vergleich mit der Finanzkrise 2009 der immer wieder gezogen wird. Damals ist ein gieriges System in sich zusammengebrochen und wurde/wird seitdem mit vielen vielen Milliarden künstlich am Leben gehalten. Hier sehe ich das wahre Problem. Es werden Hilfen an Firmen gezahlt die das eigentlich überhaupt nicht nötig hätten. Ich als GmbH Gesellschafter/Geschäftsführer zahle mir kein Gehalt bzw. stecke Geld in die Firma um 8 Arbeitsplätze durch diese Krisensituation zu bekommen. Da wird dann gesagt "Ja, aber das ist ja deine Firma". Ist es einem Konzernaktionär nicht zuzumuten dass er auf seine Dividende verzichtet obwohl es ja, wenn auch nur zum Teil, auch "seine Firma" ist? Meiner Meinung nach dürfte es für keine Firma die in der derzeitigen Situation Boni an Manager und Mitarbeiter zahlt oder Dividenden an Anteilseigner ausschüttet, in welcher Form auch immer, auch nur einen einzigen Cent an Staatshilfen geben. Hierfür müssten dann natürlich auch entsprechende Gesetzliche Regelungen getroffen werden um die Firmen davor zu schützen zu Auszahlungen gezwungen werden zu können.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt höre dass sich die Automobilkonzerne schon wieder um Milliardenhilfen in Form einer erneuten "Abwrackprämie" bemühen oder versuchen andere Subventionen für sich Herauszuschlagen wird mir schlecht. Das war beim letzten mal schon eine Scheißidee, sie wird durch wiederholen nicht besser. Die Automobilindustrie ist eine Schlüsselindustrie in Deutschland. Aber sie ist auch nur so wichtig, weil sich die Politik so lange dagegen gesperrt hat auch anderen Industriezweigen ähnliche Unterstützungen und Vergünstigungen zu gewähren. Hätte SCHOTT im Verhältnis zu Umsatz und Gewinn die gleichen Privilegien genossen wie VW, dann wäre heute sicher ein größeres Stück des Solarkuchens in Deutschland und nicht dort wo es jetzt ist.
> 
> Auch dass manche Praktiken die sich die nicht wertschöpfenden Teile der Wirtschaft ausgedacht haben einfach nicht gut sind für das System und deshalb verboten werden sollten, müsste eigentlich jedem klar sein der sieht das mit sog. "Leerverkäufen" oder noch komplexeren "Produkten" Milliardengewinne gemacht werden.



Vielen Dank für deine treffenden Worte.
Allerdings würde mich interessieren wo hier jemand den Vergleich zu 2009 gezogen hat?

Ich für meinen Teil bin mir absolut sicher, dass diese Wirtschaftskriese so oder so gekommen wäre bzw. schon da war.
Corona ist nur der Sündenbock, der wie ein Messias empfangen wurde.

Der Vollständigkeit halber:
Ja ich halte Covid19 für einen sehr ansteckende und gefährliche Krankheit.
Ich will hier keine Verschwörungstheorie stricken und behaupten dass es zu irgendwelchen zwecken geschaffen wurde.


Was mit der Wirtschaft - und manchen Staaten - momentan passiert, das ist eine Folge von der Katastrophalen Finanzpolitik nach 2009.

Im Prinzip ist das passiert was du beschrieben hast, kranke Firmen wurden mit Geld vollgeblasen und mutierten zu Zombiefirmen.
Jetzt passiert wieder das Selbe, und darüber hinaus werden wird dieses mal am Ende Italien und Co vom deutschen(und anderen) Steuerzahler gerettet, anstelle von italienischen - welcher im Median das 2,6 Fache Vermögen des deutschen besitzt.


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Länder_nach_Vermögen_pro_Kopf
Spanien: 95.360
Italien: 91.889
Griechenland: 40.000
Deutschland: 35.313
…


Wenn wir "nur" Corona hätten, und die Wirtschaft gesund wäre - dann bräuchten wir diese gigantischen Verschuldungen nicht.
Das Geld zur Bekämpfung des Virus, Impfstoffen, medizinische Aufrüstung und Soforthilfen für direkt Betroffene benötigt wird, das ist ja völlig OK.
Darüber hinaus muss aber erneut Geld in kaputte Firmen und (EU)Staaten gepumpt werden.

Und zwar ein vielfaches vom dem was 2009 für Empörung gesorgt hat.
Und hier darf man der Politik schon unterstellen, dass hier dem Bürger unter dem Deckmantel der Pandemie so einiges untergejubelt wird...

Es ist ja irgendwo nachvollziehbar.
Europa muss um jeden Preis gerettet werden, sonst haben wir ganz andere Probleme...
Allerdings sind wir hier wieder bei der alten Leier mit - immer den selben Staaten - die es nicht so haben mit ihrem Umgang mit Geld...
Und am Ende zahlen die "mit denen man es machen kann".


Ich habe geschrieben dass ich inzwischen einige der Maßnahmen als Überzogen ansehe.
Aber hier kann man durchaus geteilter Meinung sein, das ist sicher ein schwieriges Thema.
Ich unterstelle der Politik hier auch keine Böswilligkeit.

Bei Thema "Geld verteilen" bin ich mit aber sicher, dass da einige Dinge laufen, die sonst nur "sehr schwer vermittelbar" wären...



​[/FONT]


----------



## Eleu (6 Mai 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Bei Thema "Geld verteilen" bin ich mit aber sicher, dass da einige Dinge laufen, die sonst nur "sehr schwer vermittelbar" wären...
> 
> ​



Das ist ein guter Einwand.

Jetzt geben wir 1 Billionen Euro aus, damit unser Gesundheitssystem nicht zusammenbricht, mit dem Ergebnis, dass wir bis jetzt 7.000 Tote haben, die wir aber sowieso gehabt hätten, denn das Gesundheitsystem ist ja nicht kollabiert. Wäre es kollabiert, hätten wir wahrscheinlich, um die 30.000 Tote, wovon die meisten ein hohes Alter gehabt hätten. (Vergleich mit Italien)
 Täglich sterben weltweit 8.500 Kinder, an den Folgen des Hungers, die ihr Leben noch vor sich gehabt hätten. D.h. in 3 - 4 Tagen, haben wir schon über 30.000 tote Kinder. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass jedes Kind pro Tag, nur 10€ gekostet hätte, damit es nicht verhungert, dann kann man ja mal nachrechnen, wie viele Kinder man mit 1 Billionen Euro hätte retten können?

Man mag mir vllt. Sozialdarwinismus vorwerfen, wenn ich das Leben der Alten und Vorerkranken gegenrechne, aber wenn man es mal mit dem Hunger in der Welt vergleicht, muss man sich schon fragen, wer denn hier wirklich der Sozialdarwinist ist​​​​


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Einwand.
> 
> Jetzt geben wir 1 Billionen Euro aus, damit unser Gesundheitssystem nicht zusammenbricht, mit dem Ergebnis, dass wir bis jetzt 7.000 Tote haben, die wir aber sowieso gehabt hätten, denn das Gesundheitsystem ist ja nicht kollabiert. Wäre es kollabiert, hätten wir wahrscheinlich, um die 30.000 Tote, wovon die meisten ein hohes Alter gehabt hätten. (Vergleich mit Italien)
> Täglich sterben weltweit 8.500 Kinder, an den Folgen des Hungers, die ihr Leben noch vor sich gehabt hätten. D.h. in 3 - 4 Tagen, haben wir schon über 30.000 tote Kinder. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass jedes Kind pro Tag, nur 10€ gekostet hätte, damit es nicht verhungert, dann kann man ja mal nachrechnen, wie viele Kinder man mit 1 Billionen Euro hätte retten können?
> ...



Was wäre dein Vorschlag? Geld sparen, alte Leute sterben lassen, ist halt so weil woanders sterben ja auch Menschen?!?!



> Man  mag mir vllt. Sozialdarwinismus vorwerfen, wenn ich das Leben der Alten  und Vorerkranken gegenrechne, aber wenn man es mal mit dem Hunger in  der Welt vergleicht, muss man sich schon fragen, wer denn hier wirklich  der Sozialdarwinist ist



Wenn man in D die alten Menschen sterben lässt und dann dafür in der ganzen Welt jüngere mit finanziellen Mitteln unterstützt, dann werden wir in ein paar
Jahren wohl von der NPD / AFD regiert werden.


----------



## Eleu (6 Mai 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was wäre dein Vorschlag? Geld sparen, alte Leute sterben lassen, ist halt so weil woanders sterben ja auch Menschen?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist natürlich bequem, auf eine Herrenrasse - Ideologie zu verweisen, um davon abzulenken, dass wir viele Kinder sterben lassen, um unsere Eigenen, vergleichsweise wenigen Alten, zu retten.
Ändert aber im Wesentlichen nichts.
Sche.. kann man nicht polieren.


----------



## Markus (6 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Einwand.
> 
> Jetzt geben wir 1 Billionen Euro aus, damit unser Gesundheitssystem nicht zusammenbricht, mit dem Ergebnis, dass wir bis jetzt 7.000 Tote haben, die wir aber sowieso gehabt hätten, denn das Gesundheitsystem ist ja nicht kollabiert. Wäre es kollabiert, hätten wir wahrscheinlich, um die 30.000 Tote, wovon die meisten ein hohes Alter gehabt hätten. (Vergleich mit Italien)
> Täglich sterben weltweit 8.500 Kinder, an den Folgen des Hungers, die ihr Leben noch vor sich gehabt hätten. D.h. in 3 - 4 Tagen, haben wir schon über 30.000 tote Kinder. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass jedes Kind pro Tag, nur 10€ gekostet hätte, damit es nicht verhungert, dann kann man ja mal nachrechnen, wie viele Kinder man mit 1 Billionen Euro hätte retten können?
> ...



Theoretisch schon...
Praktisch ist in solchen Ländern das Vertrauen der Bevölkerung in die Regierung, die Akzeptanz von Regeln oder die Bereitschaft Steuern zu zahlen nochmal DEUTLICH geringer als in den "Problemländern" der EU.
Praktisch wird bestenfalls ein Bruchteil des Geldes da ankommen wie es gebraucht wird.
Selbst wenn es das täte, dann wäre der Umgang damit vermutlich alles andere als Nachhaltig...

Du darfst mich jetzt einen rechtsradikalen menschenverachtenden Rassisten nennen - meiner Meinung nach hängen aber viele Dinge mehr von der Mentalität und Kultur ab als von Geld.
Als wohlhabender Deutscher, der kein Gramm Bodenschätze hat, aber bestimmte Werte vermittelt bekommen hat, will ich diese These einfach mal aufstellen.

Die Kinder können einem aber nur leid tun, sie können nichts dafür, dass sie in einer solchen Welt aufwachsen müssen - zwangsläufig werden sie ein Teil dieser Welt werden, leider.


----------



## Eleu (6 Mai 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Du darfst mich jetzt einen rechtsradikalen menschenverachtenden Rassisten nennen - meiner Meinung nach hängen aber viele Dinge mehr von der Mentalität und Kultur ab als von Geld.
> Als wohlhabender Deutscher, der kein Gramm Bodenschätze hat, aber bestimmte Werte vermittelt bekommen hat, will ich diese These einfach mal aufstellen.
> 
> Die Kinder können einem aber nur leid tun, sie können nichts dafür, dass sie in einer solchen Welt aufwachsen müssen - zwangsläufig werden sie ein Teil dieser Welt werden, leider.



Warum sollte ich dich so nennen? Du teilst uns doch nur deine Meinung mit.

Wenn ein Kind pro Tag 10€ kostet, sind es in einem Jahr 3.650€. Bis zum 18ten Lebensjahr, hätte es uns dann 65.700€ gekostet. Wenn man nun 1 Billionen durch 65.700 dividiert, kommt man auf 15.220.700 Kinder, die man damit hätte retten können. Stell dir das doch nur mal vor. Man könnte damit über 15 Millionen Menschen bis zum 18 Lebensjahr ernähren. Das sind 5 Millionen Menschen mehr, als Schweden Einwohner hat.

Angesichts dieser Kapitalmacht frage ich mich als erstes, wieso wir nicht in der Lage sind, die Vorausetzungen zu schaffen genügend Intensivpflegeplätze zu gewährleisten.Wir müssten doch innerhalb kürzester Zeit damit einiges auf die Beine stellen. Es waren übrigens zu jeder Zeit, um die 10.000 Plätze frei. 

Wenn die Bundesregierung 1 Billionen raushauen kann, dann heißt das, dass jeder Bundesbürger, angefangen vom kleinsten Säugling bis zum Pfandflaschen sammelnden Rentner, 
eigentlich 12.050€ besitzt (Wieso haben die soviel von meinem Geld?)

Und jetzt labern die davon, als Kaufanreiz für die Automobilindustrie 4000€ für Autos mit Verbrennungsmaschinen und 5000€ für Elektroautos rauszuhauen.​
Diese Pandemie hat mir eines gezeigt. Das was wir hier tun, im Angesicht der Not, die andere Menschen weltweit durch Hunger und Krieg erleiden, ist nicht nur in hohen Maße unanständig, sondern pervers.

Das wollte ich einfach nur mal sagen.

Ich weiß, wir leben in engen Grenzen und ich habe auch keine Lösung wie man diese Ungerechtigkeit beenden kann, aber wieviel soll man denn saufen , um das zu ertragen?

Gruß
Eleu​


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Mai 2020)

> Wenn  ein Kind pro Tag 10€ kostet, sind es in einem Jahr 3.650€. Bis zum  18ten Lebensjahr, hätte es uns dann 65.700€ gekostet. Wenn man nun 1  Billionen durch 65.700 dividiert, kommt man auf 15.220.700 Kinder, die  man damit hätte retten können.
> Stell dir das doch nur mal vor. Man könnte damit über 15 Millionen  Menschen bis zum 18 Lebensjahr ernähren. Das sind 5 Millionen Menschen  mehr, als Schweden Einwohner hat.



Ist dass nicht etwas zu einfach überlegt?

Wenn es für jedes Kind in der 3. Welt 10€ am Tag gibt, wird die Geburtenrate steigen das Volk wird wachsen und nach dem 18. Geburtstag den du ja als
Stichtag nennst stehen sie da ohne Arbeit und Perspektive, also Lösung ist das auch keine. Mögliche Einnahmequelle => Kinder zeugen.


Wieviel % von deinem Gehalt spendest du jeden Monat für die 3. Welt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Und jetzt labern die davon, als Kaufanreiz für die Automobilindustrie 4000€ für Autos mit Verbrennungsmaschinen und 5000€ für Elektroautos rauszuhauen.​
> Diese Pandemie hat mir eines gezeigt. Das was wir hier tun, im Angesicht der Not, die andere Menschen weltweit durch Hunger und Krieg erleiden, ist nicht nur in hohen Maße unanständig, sondern pervers.​



Ja, dass hat mich auch sehr genervt, dass man da jetzt auf den Zug aufspringt und alles mitnimmt was geht.


----------



## Eleu (6 Mai 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ist dass nicht etwas zu einfach überlegt?
> 
> Wenn es für jedes Kind in der 3. Welt 10€ am Tag gibt, wird die Geburtenrate steigen das Volk wird wachsen und nach dem 18. Geburtstag den du ja als
> Stichtag nennst stehen sie da ohne Arbeit und Perspektive, also Lösung ist das auch keine. Mögliche Einnahmequelle => Kinder zeugen.
> ...



Ich habe seit den 90igern, als ich aus der katholischen Kirche ausgetreten bin, ein Patenkind bei World Vision. Kostet mich 25Euro monatlich.
Seit letzten Monat spende ich 20 Euro monatlich beim SOS Kinderdorf


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Ich habe seit den 90igern, als ich aus der katholischen Kirche ausgetreten bin, ein Patenkind bei World Vision. Kostet mich 25Euro monatlich.
> Seit letzten Monat spende ich 20 Euro monatlich beim SOS Kinderdorf



Das bedeutet dein Patenkind kommt 2,5 Tage zurecht mit dem Geld. Warum 25€, dass ist doch für unsere Verhältnisse so gut wie nichts.

Also nichts für Ungut, es gibt so viele verschiedene Ansichten darüber. Meiner Meinung nach wäre Bildung das erste, was man dort vor
Ort braucht. Warum bringen dort Mann und Frau ein Kind nach dem anderen auf die Welt, wenn Sie sie danach nicht ernähren können.
Da fängt es doch an. Und nicht "macht mal, wir bezahlen"


Aber ich finde es gut mit deinem Patenkind und SOS Kinderdorf


----------



## Eleu (6 Mai 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das bedeutet dein Patenkind kommt 2,5 Tage zurecht mit dem Geld. Warum 25€, dass ist doch für unsere Verhältnisse so gut wie nichts.
> 
> Also nichts für Ungut, es gibt so viele verschiedene Ansichten darüber. Meiner Meinung nach wäre Bildung das erste, was man dort vor
> Ort braucht. Warum bringen dort Mann und Frau ein Kind nach dem anderen auf die Welt, wenn Sie sie danach nicht ernähren können.
> ...



Die 25 Euro beinhalten Nahrung und Bildung für ein Kind, laut Word Vision.
Ist kein Problem. Man muss nichts tun. Ich bekomme immer nur zu Weihnachten, einen Weihnachtsgruß von dem Kind. Das ist alles.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Die 25 Euro beinhalten Nahrung und Bildung für ein Kind, laut Word Vision.
> Ist kein Problem. Man muss nichts tun. Ich bekomme immer nur zu Weihnachten, einen Weihnachtsgruß von dem Kind. Das ist alles.



Nein, dass ist schon eine gute Sache, ich habe selber auch ein Patenkind.


----------



## Mrtain (7 Mai 2020)

@Eleu
Irgendwan wirst du auch mal zu den Alten umd/oder Vorerkrankten gehören, ich bin gespannt, wie du dann bei solchen Kommentaren wie deinen reagierst...


----------



## Eleu (7 Mai 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> @Eleu
> Irgendwan wirst du auch mal zu den Alten umd/oder Vorerkrankten gehören, ich bin gespannt, wie du dann bei solchen Kommentaren wie deinen reagierst...



Ich habe keine Angst vor dem Tod. Wenn, dann habe ich Angst vor dem eventuell schmerzhaften Übergang, der aber neuerdings ja erleichtert wird. 
Die aktive Sterbehilfe ist ja seit kurzem erlaubt und das ist auch gut so. 
Viel fürchterlicher finde ich den Gedanken, dass ich meiner Tochter und vllt. ihren Kindern ein völlig ruiniertes Land hinterlasse.
Wie soll ich das begründen? Weil ich mir aus Angst vor dem Tod in die Hose geschiss..  habe? 

Sieh es mal so: Hier kommt sowieso keiner lebend raus. Du wirst sterben, aber vllt. hast du ja Glück und es passiert nicht heute?


----------



## Mrtain (7 Mai 2020)

> Angesichts dieser Kapitalmacht frage ich mich als erstes, wieso wir nicht in der Lage sind, die Vorausetzungen zu schaffen genügend Intensivpflegeplätze zu gewährleisten.Wir müssten doch innerhalb kürzester Zeit damit einiges auf die Beine stellen.



Wir versuchen auch schon seid Jahren einen Flughafen in Berlin zu bauen.... Schnell geht in D nicht...



> Wenn die Bundesregierung 1 Billionen raushauen kann, dann heißt das, dass jeder Bundesbürger, angefangen vom kleinsten Säugling bis zum Pfandflaschen sammelnden Rentner,
> eigentlich 12.050€ besitzt (Wieso haben die soviel von meinem Geld?)



Dir ist schon klar, dass diese Geld nicht auf irgendeinen Konto schlummert oder? Das wird den deutschen Haushalt noch über Jahre zu Einsparungen zwingen. 



> Und jetzt labern die davon, als Kaufanreiz für die Automobilindustrie 4000€ für Autos mit Verbrennungsmaschinen und 5000€ für Elektroautos rauszuhauen.



Soweit ich weiß, wurde der Automobilindustrie dazu ein Absage erteilt.



> Diese Pandemie hat mir eines gezeigt. Das was wir hier tun, im Angesicht der Not, die andere Menschen weltweit durch Hunger und Krieg erleiden, ist nicht nur in hohen Maße unanständig, sondern pervers.



Sorry, aber Deutschland kann nicht alle weltweiten Probleme lösen. Zumal es auch nicht damit getan ist, einfach nur Geld in bodenloses Fass zu buttern. Da müssen andere Strategien her. 
Davon abgesehen ist es nicht pervers, wenn der Staat seiner Fürsorgepflicht der eigenen Bevölkerung nachkommt...

Überleg mal, was passiert wenn hier alles den Bach runtergeht. Das was zuerst eingestellt werden wird, sind wohl alle weltweiten Hilfsprogramme an denen Deutschland beteiligt ist. Wie sich das dann auf deine Zahlen auswirken wird, will ich mir garnicht erst ausmalen...

Ich weiß nicht ob es Sozialdarwinismus ist, was du hier propagierst. Ich weiß nur, dass ich nicht das Recht habe, ein Leben gegen ein anderes Gegenzurechnen.


----------



## Mrtain (7 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Angst vor dem Tod. Wenn, dann habe ich Angst vor dem eventuell schmerzhaften Übergang, der aber neuerdings ja erleichtert wird.
> Die aktive Sterbehilfe ist ja seit kurzem erlaubt und das ist auch gut so.
> Viel fürchterlicher finde ich den Gedanken, dass ich meiner Tochter und vllt. ihren Kindern ein völlig ruiniertes Land hinterlasse.
> Wie soll ich das begründen? Weil ich mir aus Angst vor dem Tod in die Hose geschiss..  habe?
> ...



Also Geld für das Gesundheitswesen bereitzustellen im angesicht einer weltweiten Pandemie nennst du also „... das Land ruinieren...“ interessant....


----------



## Rudi (7 Mai 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Deutschland kann nicht alle weltweiten Probleme lösen. Zumal es auch nicht damit getan ist, einfach nur Geld in bodenloses Fass zu buttern. Da müssen andere Strategien her.
> Davon abgesehen ist es nicht pervers, wenn der Staat seiner Fürsorgepflicht der eigenen Bevölkerung nachkommt...
> 
> Überleg mal, was passiert wenn hier alles den Bach runtergeht. Das was zuerst eingestellt werden wird, sind wohl alle weltweiten Hilfsprogramme an denen Deutschland beteiligt ist. Wie sich das dann auf deine Zahlen auswirken wird, will ich mir garnicht erst ausmalen...
> ...



Das ist auch meine Meinung.


----------



## Eleu (7 Mai 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Also Geld für das Gesundheitswesen bereitzustellen im angesicht einer weltweiten Pandemie nennst du also „... das Land ruinieren...“ interessant....



Haben wir jemals 1 Billionen Euro für das Gesundheitssystem ausgegeben? Du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes, dass es dabei bleibt? Wir wollen doch auch noch Europa retten?
Nur mal so: Es handelt sich um die schwerste Wirtschaftskrise der Nachkriegszeit, falls du das noch nicht mitbekommen hast?


----------



## Mrtain (7 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Haben wir jemals 1 Billionen Euro für das Gesundheitssystem ausgegeben? Du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes, dass es dabei bleibt? Wir wollen doch auch noch Europa retten?
> Nur mal so: Es handelt sich um die schwerste Wirtschaftskrise der Nachkriegszeit, falls du das noch nicht mitbekommen hast?



Nein, aber wir haben bisher auch noch nie eine solche Situation gehabt, zumindest nicht in der jüngeren Vergangenheit. Die Wirtschaft wird jedenfalls nicht gerettet, wenn jeder zweite hier krank ist. Aber du wolltest die Billionen Euro eh anderweitig investieren. Damit hättest du unserer Wirtschaft aber auch nicht geholfen...


----------



## Mrtain (7 Mai 2020)

@rostiger Nagel: Dankeschön


----------



## Eleu (7 Mai 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Nein, aber wir haben bisher auch noch nie eine solche Situation gehabt, zumindest nicht in der jüngeren Vergangenheit. Die Wirtschaft wird jedenfalls nicht gerettet, wenn jeder zweite hier krank ist. Aber du wolltest die Billionen Euro eh anderweitig investieren. Damit hättest du unserer Wirtschaft aber auch nicht geholfen...



Mmh...was haben wir denn jetzt davon? Ich würde sagen, die Billionen und dabei bleibt es sicherlich nicht, sind im Nirvana entschwunden. 
Das Gesundheitswesen hatte so gesehen auch nix von der Billionen. Viele werden pleite gehen, ihren Job verlieren etc..
Eine nicht messbare Todesrate und mich würde echt mal interessieren, wieviel dadurch ihr Leben verlieren? 
Das alles hat sehr viel Leid erzeugt. Vielen alten Menschen im Pflegeheim, wäre es lieber gewesen nicht eingesperrt zu werden, auch auf die Gefahr hin zu erkranken.
Diese Entscheidung wurde ihnen abgenommen.


----------



## Mrtain (7 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Mmh...was haben wir denn jetzt davon? Ich würde sagen, die Billionen und dabei bleibt es sicherlich nicht, sind im Nirvana entschwunden.
> Das Gesundheitswesen hatte so gesehen auch nix von der Billionen. Viele werden pleite gehen, ihren Job verlieren etc..
> Eine nicht messbare Todesrate und mich würde echt mal interessieren, wieviel dadurch ihr Leben verlieren?
> Das alles hat sehr viel Leid erzeugt. Vielen alten Menschen im Pflegeheim, wäre es lieber gewesen nicht eingesperrt zu werden, auch auf die Gefahr hin zu erkranken.
> Diese Entscheidung wurde ihnen abgenommen.



Ich hoffe, du kannst deine kruden Behauptungen auch belegen? Vielleicht hast du auch ein paar wirkliche Sachargumente, außer welche die mit dem Leid/Tod andere Menschen hantieren? 

Was dich betrifft, so habe ich das Gefühl, dass wenn es hier anders gekommen wäre, du der erste wärst, der sein Protestfähnchen in die andere Richtung schwenken würde...

Was deine Manöverkritik an den Verodnungen der Regierung betrifft: Mir persönlich ist eine Regierung die handelt lieber,  auch wenn das vielleicht erstmal ungerecht und übertrieben erscheint, als eine Regierung die nichts macht. 
Aber da du ja den Masterplan für jede Kriese und jedes Weltproblem zu haben scheinst, wie wärs wenn du dich zum Bundeskanzler wählen läst?


----------



## Eleu (7 Mai 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du kannst deine kruden Behauptungen auch belegen? Vielleicht hast du auch ein paar wirkliche Sachargumente, außer welche die mit dem Leid/Tod andere Menschen hantieren?
> 
> Was dich betrifft, so habe ich das Gefühl, dass wenn es hier anders gekommen wäre, du der erste wärst, der sein Protestfähnchen in die andere Richtung schwenken würde...
> 
> ...



Also bevor es jetzt anfängt beleidigend zu werden, denke ich mal ich klinke mich aus dieser Diskussion aus. 
Ich hab meinen Standpunkt dazu dargelegt. Den muss man nicht teilen und es ist auch kein Problem für mich, wenn man das anders sieht...


----------



## Mrtain (7 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Also bevor es jetzt anfängt beleidigend zu werden, denke ich mal ich klinke mich aus dieser Diskussion aus.
> Ich hab meinen Standpunkt dazu dargelegt. Den muss man nicht teilen und es ist auch kein Problem für mich, wenn man das anders sieht...



Ich war bisher nicht persönlich/beleidigend und ich habe nicht vor, dass zu werden! 

Ein paar Seiten vorher war es für dich noch vollkommen ok, alte und/oder Vorerkrankte Menschen sterben zu lassen bzw. deren Leben gegen das von Kindern in Not gegen zu rechnen. Das du dich jetzt mit so einem Argument hier verdrückst, finde ich gelinde gesagt, schwach. 

Trotzdem allem hoffe ich, dass auch du und deine Familie in dieser Zeit gesund bleiben.


----------



## Eleu (7 Mai 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich war bisher nicht persönlich/beleidigend und ich habe nicht vor, dass zu werden!
> 
> Ein paar Seiten vorher war es für dich noch vollkommen ok, alte und/oder Vorerkrankte Menschen sterben zu lassen bzw. deren Leben gegen das von Kindern in Not gegen zu rechnen. Das du dich jetzt mit so einem Argument hier verdrückst, finde ich gelinde gesagt, schwach.
> 
> Trotzdem allem hoffe ich, dass auch du und deine Familie in dieser Zeit gesund bleiben.



Danke, das wünsche ich dir und den deinen auch. 
Sorry, aber ich fürchte wir finden in der Sache einfach keinen Kompromis. Unsere Standpunkte sind da einfach zu verschieden.  Mir ist ein selbstbestimmte Leben sehr wichtig. Das ist für mich so eine elementare Frage, dass es fast nichts wichtigeres gibt, als das. Das kann und darf auch jeder anders sehen..
Also, nichts für ungut.
Ich würde es so machen, wie die Schweden es tun.
Es gibt Tote, ja, aber wir behalten unsere Freiheit und haben es relativ schnell durchgestanden.
Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich auch keine Glaskugel habe?
Ich wäre aber das Risiko eingegangen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Ich wäre aber das Risiko eingegangen.



Wer sind wir, dass wir über Leben und Tod entscheiden.



> Es gibt Tote, ja, aber wir behalten unsere Freiheit und haben es relativ schnell durchgestanden.


Und vor dem Krematorium parken die Lkw-Kühlanhänger, aber wir haben unsere Freiheit und können auf den Spielplatz und ins Kino gehen.

Naja


----------



## kafiphai (7 Mai 2020)

Schön zu beobachten wie hier das spaltende Prinzip beginnt aufzuflammen, um im nächsten Augenblick durch Besonnenheit entmächtet zu werden
Sehr gut, denn all die Argumente, Beweise, Schuld Zuweisungen und Umkehrungen führen zu

NICHTS!

So du wirklich einen dir nahen Menschen begleiten durftest am letzten Weg, einem leidenden Kind in die Augen schautest oder eine persönliche Krankheit dich zum Stillstand zwang.
Was ist wirklich wichtig!

Eine Zeit lang können wir uns noch hinter unseren Ego basierten Spielen verstecken - nur um nicht fühlen zu müssen.
Würdest du die Angst vor dem Tod unvorbereiteter Menschen fühlen oder die im letzten Schritt völlige Hingabe sterbender Kinder - ja dann, wir alle würden zusammenbrechen...
Jegliches Argumentieren nicht einmal als Erinnerung greifbar...

So wünsche ich uns allen Achtsamkeit, um sanfte Worte und Handlungen im Alltag zu finden.

Peter


----------



## Captain Future (7 Mai 2020)

Na da haben wir aber Glück das Corona ältere mehr gefährdet.
Stell dir mal vor es wäre umgekehrt das jüngere Menschen mehr Probleme hätten und ältere weniger. Keuchhusten trifft zb. Kinder bzw. Kleinkinder schlimmer als Erwachsene.
Hier gilt je jünger ein Kind, desto gefährlicher.

Sollen die älteren dann sagen scheiss drauf.... machen wir halt ein paar neue Kinder wenn es vorbei ist ?? 
Alt oder Jung jeder will leben. 

Wenn ich schon lese wir behalten unsere Freiheit und haben es relativ schnell durch.... Ich kann nicht schreiben was ich denke sonst kommt Dr. Ralle wieder um die Ecke aber wir beide 
müßten mal für 5 Minuten die gleiche Luft atmen.... Also du kleiner Egoist in dem Sinn...


----------



## Ralle (7 Mai 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Dr. Ralle



Professor bitte, soviel Zeit muß sein!  Setzen, 5 Captain Amerika.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (8 Mai 2020)

Ich denke bei diesem Thema gibt es kein generisches richtig oder falsch, sondern eben nur die verschiedenen Meinungen, die sich aufgrund der eigenen Situation entwickelt haben.
Wie soll es das auch geben, wenn sich vermeintliche Experten bei dem Thema noch nicht einmal einig sind? Bei der WM/EM haben wir auf einmal 80 Mio. Bundestrainer, in diesen Tagen sind es halt 80 Mio. Virologen, die nichts besseres zu tun haben als zu klugscheißen. So what... so sind wir Menschen eben - nie zufrieden!


----------



## Eleu (8 Mai 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Na da haben wir aber GlÃ¼ck das Corona Ã¤ltere mehr gefÃ¤hrdet.
> Stell dir mal vor es wÃ¤re umgekehrt das jÃ¼ngere Menschen mehr Probleme hÃ¤tten und Ã¤ltere weniger. Keuchhusten trifft zb. Kinder bzw. Kleinkinder schlimmer als Erwachsene.
> Hier gilt je jÃ¼nger ein Kind, desto gefÃ¤hrlicher.
> 
> ...



Also wenn du dir mal die Mühe gemacht hättest, meine vorherigen Posts zu lesen, dann müsstest du eigentlich erkennen, dass es mir doch nicht um eine binäre Entscheidung über Leben  und Tod geht, sondern um die Verhältnismäßigkeit der getroffenen Maßnahmen.  Natürlich kann ich nicht Alte und Vorerkrankte ihrem Schicksal überlassen. Das machen auch die Schweden nicht. Das mag uns vielleicht unsere hiesige links grün durchseuchte Presse vorlügen, aber wer die Schweden kennt, weiß dass das nur humbug sein kann. Die Menschen dort werden weltweit geschätzt für ihre soziale Einstellung.
Das ist auch das Problem mit den pseudo Gutmenschen hier, die nur auf ein Stichwort warten um dann wieder mit ihren angeblichen guten "Wertvorstellungen" den Leuten auf den Sack zu gehen.
Sie sind alles mögliche, aber ganz bestimmt nicht gut. Zum Glück, werden es immer mehr Menschen in diesem Land, die die Schnauze voll haben sich von diesen Spießern mit ihrer merkwürdigen Moralvorstellungen, die sie anderen aufzwingen wollen. Irgendwann holen wir uns unsere Grundrechte zurück.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (8 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> aber wer die Schweden kennt, weiß dass das nur humbug sein kann. Die Menschen dort werden weltweit geschätzt für ihre soziale Einstellung.


Aber nicht die Deutschen! In Schweden funktioniert nunmal ein einfacher Appell an die Gesellschaft "passt auf euch auf" - auch wenn ich es mir wünschen würde, aber in Deutschland laufen einfach zu viele Vollpfosten rum!!!


----------



## Eleu (8 Mai 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Aber nicht die Deutschen! In Schweden funktioniert nunmal ein einfacher Appell an die Gesellschaft "passt auf euch auf" - auch wenn ich es mir wünschen würde, aber in Deutschland laufen einfach zu viele Vollpfosten rum!!!



Das stimmt nicht. Vor dem Lockdown am 16.03. lag die Basisreproduktionszahl schon unter eins, weil die Leute hier schon von sich aus angefangen haben auf sich acht zu geben.
Das konnte dieser Homburg klar nachweisen, sogar mit den Grafiken vom RKI.


----------



## Captain Future (8 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Also wenn du dir mal die Mühe gemacht hättest, meine vorherigen Posts zu lesen, dann müsstest du eigentlich erkennen, dass es mir doch nicht um eine binäre Entscheidung über Leben  und Tod geht, sondern um die Verhältnismäßigkeit der getroffenen Maßnahmen.  Natürlich kann ich nicht Alte und Vorerkrankte ihrem Schicksal überlassen. Das machen auch die Schweden nicht. Das mag uns vielleicht unsere hiesige links grün durchseuchte Presse vorlügen, aber wer die Schweden kennt, weiß dass das nur humbug sein kann. Die Menschen dort werden weltweit geschätzt für ihre soziale Einstellung.
> Das ist auch das Problem mit den pseudo Gutmenschen hier, die nur auf ein Stichwort warten um dann wieder mit ihren angeblichen guten "Wertvorstellungen" den Leuten auf den Sack zu gehen.
> Sie sind alles mögliche, aber ganz bestimmt nicht gut. Zum Glück, werden es immer mehr Menschen in diesem Land, die die Schnauze voll haben sich von diesen Spießern mit ihrer merkwürdigen Moralvorstellungen, die sie anderen aufzwingen wollen. Irgendwann holen wir uns unsere Grundrechte zurück.



Stimmt ich habe nicht alles gelesen. Ich bin aber auch der Meinung das man Schweden mit 23-25 Menschen pro Quadratkilometer 
nicht mit Deutschland wo 233 Menschen pro Quadratkilometer leben unbedingt vergleichen kann.

Ich denke aber in einigen Punkten wie Du das wir ein Problem mit Links-Grün-Versiffter Politik haben, selbsternannten Moralaposteln und das unsere 
Medien nicht Neutral berichten. Aber das wäre jetzt ein Thema was hier nicht diskutiert werden kann.


----------



## ducati (10 Mai 2020)

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...chenpass-darf-keine-Loesung-sein-4717904.html

So in etwa sehe ich das auch. 

Wehret den Anfängen.


----------



## acid (11 Mai 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...chenpass-darf-keine-Loesung-sein-4717904.html
> 
> So in etwa sehe ich das auch.
> 
> Wehret den Anfängen.



Dann wurde nicht nur das Chinesische Virus importiert, sondern auch gleich deren Überwachungsstaat abgekupfert. Sehr gut. 
Dass so etwas überhaupt diskutiert wird, obwohl nicht mal klar ist, wie lange eine Immunität anhält, ist an Schwachsinnigkeit kaum zu überbieten. 

Als zusätzliche Option zur Abschaffung des Bargeldes gibt das dem Staat doch alle Macht, die er so dringend braucht, um uns zu schützen. Vor 1989 hatte man in Teilen Deutschlands doch schon mal so eine allumfassende Überwachung installiert, um die Bürger zu schützen. Das hat doch auch prima geklappt und die Leute waren zufrieden.


----------



## Zombie (14 Mai 2020)

Wir dachten, dass Masken tragen, Hände andauernd desinfizieren und generell Abstand halten genug wäre und so sind wir dann auch beim Kunden verfahren. Abstand halten, auf unterschiedlichen Seiten des Büros stehen bei Besprechungen, keine Hände schütteln, etc. 
Leider hat sich einer meiner Kollegen beim Joggen oder einkaufen infiziert. Obwohl am Ende alle Tests bei den anderen negativ waren, mussten wir alle zwei Wochen in die Quarantäne.  Beim Kunden stand alles, weil auch seine Instandhaltung in Quarantäne musste, weil ja alle mit uns irgendwie was zu tun hatten.

Über die Kosten von dem ganzen mag ich eigentlich gar nicht nachdenken, aber unterm Strich machen wir den Auftrag beim Kunden gerade für fast Umsonst. 
Und das auch nur, weil wegen der geringen Nachfrage sowieso nur eine Strecke läuft um den Lagerfüllstand hoch zu halten und er seine Kunden mit fast allem aus seinem Lager versorgen konnte.
Wäre die Anlage mit allen Strecken voll am laufen gewesen, hätten wir unsere Firma nach dem Schadensersatz zumachen können.


----------



## Rudi (14 Mai 2020)

Zombie schrieb:


> Wir dachten, dass Masken tragen, Hände andauernd desinfizieren und generell Abstand halten genug wäre und so sind wir dann auch beim Kunden verfahren. Abstand halten, auf unterschiedlichen Seiten des Büros stehen bei Besprechungen, keine Hände schütteln, etc.
> Leider hat sich einer meiner Kollegen beim Joggen oder einkaufen infiziert. Obwohl am Ende alle Tests bei den anderen negativ waren, mussten wir alle zwei Wochen in die Quarantäne.  Beim Kunden stand alles, weil auch seine Instandhaltung in Quarantäne musste, weil ja alle mit uns irgendwie was zu tun hatten.
> 
> Über die Kosten von dem ganzen mag ich eigentlich gar nicht nachdenken, aber unterm Strich machen wir den Auftrag beim Kunden gerade für fast Umsonst.
> ...



Kannst Du uns beweisen das Ihr Schadenersatz leisten musstet ??


----------



## kafiphai (14 Mai 2020)

> Über die Kosten von dem ganzen mag ich eigentlich gar nicht nachdenken, aber unterm Strich machen wir den Auftrag beim Kunden gerade für fast Umsonst.



Hättet ihr euch beim Instandhalter abgesteckt, gäbe es dann vom Kunden eine Entschädigung?
Ist noch nicht an der Zeit zu erkennen, dass der Kaiser nackt ist....
Tsss,tsss...

Peter


----------



## Zombie (14 Mai 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Kannst Du uns beweisen das Ihr Schadenersatz leisten musstet ??


Kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen, dass der Kunde sich entgangene Verdienste oder eventuelle eigene Strafzahlungen weil er vertraglich versicherte Liefertermine nicht einhalten konnte zumindest zum Teil versucht von uns wieder zu holen. 
Das geht unter normalen Bedingungen schnell in die tausende und bei kleinen Aufträgen die nicht viel Volumen haben bleibt vom Verdienst nach Arbeitszeit und Material eh nicht viel übrig und wenn man das dann noch an den Kunden abdrücken muss arbeitet man für Umsonst.
Ich bin in die ganze Sache mit den Nachverhandlungen eh nicht involviert, hab das nur zugesteckt bekommen dass da ein Brief kam und dass aktuell verhandelt wird.

Und ja, es ist ja nicht bewiesen dass der Kollege sich nicht beim Kunden angesteckt hat. Keiner der Instandhalter war positiv, aber es kann ja auch einer der Bediener gewesen sein, der z.B. was auf dem Griff der Klotür hinterlassen hat und nur nicht weiß dass er selbst positiv ist. Die stehen an ihrer Anlage und haben nicht viel Umgang mit anderen wenn nicht gerade irgendwas kaputt geht.

Mit anderen Worten, Nein, kann ich nicht.


----------



## acid (14 Mai 2020)

Und wie wollen die euch _beweisen_, dass ihr an irgendetwas schuld tragt? Beim Kunden war ja niemand infiziert, genauso wie bei deinen Kollegen. 

Seit wann müssen alle 2 Wochen vorsorglich in Quarantäne ohne bewiesene Infektion?


----------



## Zombie (14 Mai 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Und wie wollen die euch _beweisen_, dass ihr an irgendetwas schuld tragt? Beim Kunden war ja niemand infiziert, genauso wie bei deinen Kollegen.
> 
> Seit wann müssen alle 2 Wochen vorsorglich in Quarantäne ohne bewiesene Infektion?



Das weiß ich nicht, aber es sieht so aus als sei mein Kollege derjenige welcher.

Der Kollege musste nach erhaltener positiver Meldung seine Kontakte der letzten Tage rausgeben. Hat alle Telefonnummern rausgerückt. 
Dann ruft das Gesundheitsamt bei jedem einzelnen an und fragt nach dem befinden, sagt sie bleiben bitte zwei Wochen ab dem Datum des letzten Umgangs mit dem Kollegen daheim und man wird sich bei ihnen für einen Test melden. Zusätzlich kommt ein Brief. Den Inhalt kenne ich nicht, habe diesen noch nicht erhalten. Denke da wird eine Strafe angedroht wenn man gegen die Quarantäne verstößt. Dann erhält man manchmal am selben Tag, manchmal Tage später einen Anruf mit einem Termin für einen Test der wieder ein(en)/ paar Tage in der Zukunft liegt. Dann geht man zu dem Test, merkt was für ein Chaos da herrscht, weil niemand auch nur irgendwas weiß und nichts irgendwo angeschrieben ist, macht den Test der eigentlich nur Minuten dauern sollte (hin, rein und wieder weg in wenigen Minuten) in einer Stunde und geht wieder (wieso sonst auch feste Termine). Dann dauert es manchmal nur einen Tag, manchmal auch zwei oder sogar drei Tage, bis man wieder einen Anruf erhält der einem das Ergebnis mitteilt.
Ist man positiv hat man weitere 14 Tage Quarantäne ab dem Anruf gewonnen, wenn negativ bekommt man gesagt, sie dürfen ab dem Ende der ursprünglichen Quarantäne wieder zur Arbeit, aber trotzdem nicht, bevor der Brief vom Gesundheitsamt da ist, der ihre Quarantäne offiziell aufhebt. Dann braucht der Brief nochmal zwei bis drei Tage bis er da ist. 
Was genau in dem Brief drin steht, ob da eine Strafandrohung drin ist, wie in dem Brief der uns Quarantäne nach unserer Rückkehr von der IBN aus der Schweiz Anfang März verordnete, weiß ich nicht, denn meine Quarantäne endet heute und ich hab den Brief noch nicht erhalten. 

Wenn dieses Chaos hier schon so "schlimm" ist, möchte ich gar nicht wissen was aktuell in den USA los ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2020)

Zombie schrieb:


> Wenn dieses Chaos hier schon so "schlimm" ist, möchte ich gar nicht wissen was aktuell in den USA los ist.



Das kann man sich hier mal anschauen, da leben wir hier im gelobten Land. 

https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/politik/coronavirus-trump-usa-fehler-100.html

Ich finde das sehr aufschlussreich...


----------



## wee (16 Mai 2020)

Ich arbeite und lebe in den USA, uns hat es hier teilweise schlimm getroffen, die deutsche Medienlandschaft und Politik nutzt das aber schamlos aus um von den Missstaenden in Deutschland abzulenken.


----------



## kafiphai (16 Mai 2020)

wee schrieb:


> ... uns hat es hier teilweise schlimm getroffen...



Wer oder was wurde schlimm getroffen?
Erkrankungen, Wirtschaft, Einschränkungen der Bewegungsfreiheit....

Lg
Peter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Mai 2020)

wee schrieb:


> Ich arbeite und lebe in den USA, uns hat es hier teilweise schlimm getroffen, die deutsche Medienlandschaft und Politik nutzt das aber schamlos aus um von den Missstaenden in Deutschland abzulenken.



Welche Missstände, ich hoffe du trägst keine Mütze aus Alufolie.
Es braucht keine deutsche Medien um zu zeigen wie es um die
USA steht, man braucht nur ein paar Tage den Twitter Account 
vom Amerikanischen Staatsoberhaupt folgen, das sagt schon
alles aus.


----------



## wee (16 Mai 2020)

Bei den schlimmen Erkrankungen gab es einige Hotspots, die bis heute noch Schwierigkeiten haben, es schein sich aber doch langsam zu bessern, die Beschraenkungen werden von Bundesstaat zu Bundesstaat bestimmt und allmaehlich gelockert, in Georgia ist z.B. fast schon wieder normaler Alltag.

Aehnliches gilt fuer die Wirtschaft, die verschiedenen Wirtschaftszweige sind unterschiedlich schlimm betroffen. 

Wir (Maschinen- und Anlagenbau) waren z.B. nur fuer drei Wochen im home office und ich bin schon laengst wieder unterwegs auf Inbetriebnahme, einzige Einschraenkung ist, dass wir momentan alles mit dem Auto fahren und nicht mehr fliegen und unsere Kollegen aus Deutschland noch nicht wieder einreisen sollen.

In den USA ist bei vielen leider der Umgang mit dem Geld etwas zu locker und es wird wenig auf die Seite gelegt, mich verwundert es immer wieder wie ein ausgefallener Paycheck solche Probleme bereiten kann.

Ich hoffe es kommt rueber, dass ich auf keiner der beiden Seite stehe, die Berichterstattung ist aber eindeutig darauf aus, Stimmung zu machen und von eigenen Unzulaenglichkeiten abzulenken.

Man kann Deutschland und USA auch nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen, das liegt schon am Unterschied in Groesse und Einwohnerzahl.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Mai 2020)

wee schrieb:


> Ich arbeite und lebe in den USA, uns hat es hier teilweise schlimm getroffen, die deutsche Medienlandschaft und Politik nutzt das aber schamlos aus um von den Missstaenden in Deutschland abzulenken.



Wenn ich mir die Berichterstattung über das Handeln von Trump bei CNN oder MSNBC anschaue, dann würde ich sagen, dass die deutschen Medien nocht sehr zurückhaltend in ihrer USA-Berichterstattung sind. Die Late Night Shows von Seth Meyers oder Stephen Colbert sind auch sehenswert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 August 2020)

ZehnZeichen.......


----------



## Rudi (14 August 2020)

Evtl. finden dann die Hundebesitzer auch noch die Zeit die auf öffentlichen Wegen hinterlassenen Hunde-Scheißhafen zu entsorgen. Will hier nicht verallgemeinern, muss aber feststellen das gefühlte 80 % nicht interessiert ob andere Leute da hineintreten (meist die Kinder).


----------



## zako (14 August 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Evtl. finden dann die Hundebesitzer auch noch die Zeit die auf öffentlichen Wegen hinterlassenen Hunde-Scheißhafen zu entsorgen.



... bei uns kann man sich Tütchen abreißen und dann im Abfalleimer entsorgen.
Da gibt es dann Leute die dann die Hinterlassenschaften schön einpacken und dann irgendwo in die Felder oder Wälder schmeißen.
Naja jedenfalls habe ich da auch schon welche aufgesammelt. Einmal ordentlich ärgern, statt über Jahre - biologisch abbaubar sind die Tüten anscheinend  auch nicht...


----------



## Cassandra (14 August 2020)

zako schrieb:


> ... bei uns kann man sich Tütchen abreißen und dann im Abfalleimer entsorgen.
> Da gibt es dann Leute die dann die Hinterlassenschaften schön einpacken und dann irgendwo in die Felder oder Wälder schmeißen.
> Naja jedenfalls habe ich da auch schon welche aufgesammelt. Einmal ordentlich ärgern, statt über Jahre - biologisch abbaubar sind die Tüten anscheinend  auch nicht...



darum -> Plastikbeutel-Verbot


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2020)

Bevor ihr jetzt weiter macht, worauf ihr euch bezieht, war ein Spammer,
der in seinen Beitrag, euch Werbung für Tierprodukte untergejubelt hat.
Diesen User habe ich der Strategischen Spammabwehr zugefügt.


----------



## kafiphai (14 August 2020)

> worauf ihr euch bezieht, war ein Spammer,



Schön, ich gehe davon aus, dass weitere „Spammer“ erkannt werden.
Regierungskreise bieten sich da an.

Doch die lassen sich nicht einfach sperren, eher anders rum...


----------



## zako (14 August 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Schön, ich gehe davon aus, dass weitere „Spammer“ erkannt werden.
> Regierungskreise bieten sich da an.



Upps, wusste gar nicht dass die auch im SPS Forum aktiv sind 🤭


----------



## zako (26 August 2020)

War wohl nicht anders zu erwarten. 

https://sps.mesago.com/events/de.html

[h=1]Die SPS 2020 wird rein virtuell stattfinden
Nach intensiven Gesprächen mit unseren Ausstellern und Fachbesuchern haben wir uns dazu entschieden, dass die SPS aufgrund der durch die Corona-Pandemie maßgeblich veränderten Rahmenbedingungen in diesem Jahr nicht stattfinden wird. Damit entsprechen wir dem Wunsch der Branche, die den von intensiven Fachgesprächen und teils vertraulichen Beratungen geprägten Dialog auf der Messe unter Hygiene- und Abstandsregeln in Frage stellt.[/h]


----------



## Blockmove (26 August 2020)

zako schrieb:


> War wohl nicht anders zu erwarten.
> 
> https://sps.mesago.com/events/de.html
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch von ein paar Außendienstlern zum Thema SPS & Drives angerufen worden.
Corona war schon beinahe klar, interessant waren aber auch Aussagen, dass die Messe zu groß geworden ist und die Kosten den Nutzen übersteigen. 2 Hersteller haben nach der all about Automation gefragt. Sie überlegen nicht mehr nach Nürnberg zu gehen.


----------



## zako (26 August 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich bin auch von ein paar Außendienstlern zum Thema SPS & Drives angerufen worden.
> Corona war schon beinahe klar, interessant waren aber auch Aussagen, dass die Messe zu groß geworden ist und die Kosten den Nutzen übersteigen. 2 Hersteller haben nach der all about Automation gefragt. Sie überlegen nicht mehr nach Nürnberg zu gehen.



... ich denke für kleine Hersteller ist das kein Spass mehr. Allein Siemens hat eine eigene Halle und auch andere haben viel zu zeigen. Da ist gleich ein Tag weg.  Da gibt es Stände wo sich kaum einer aufhält. 
Bei der Logimat war es so, dass einige Hersteller Live- Meetings angeboten und auch aufgezeichnet haben. Aber ob man sich da dann Die Zeit nimmt um sich das alles anzuschauen...?


----------



## derschreiber (26 August 2020)

hatte ich mir schon gedacht..trotzdem schade, mir hatte es letztes Jahr sehr gut gefallen :???:​


----------



## Markus (26 August 2020)

Um nochmal auf das Ursprungsthema zurückzukommen. 
Ich war Anfangs sehr vorsichtig, und fand auch die Vorgehensweise von RKI und Regierung gut. Es gab viele Unbekannte, da war es gut erst mal mit Vorsicht an die Sache heranzugehen.

Inzwischen finde ich das Thema aber nur noch lächerlich. 
Ich gebe Menschen wieder die Hand, ich umarme auch gute Freunde wieder. Ich trage manchmal eine Maske weil ich es muss - aber schon länger nicht mehr weil ich in irgendeiner Form Verständnis dafür habe geschweige denn von der Sinnhaftigkeit überzeugt bin. Allein diese Debatte bzw. Der Gedanke an  den zweiten Lockdown fand ich ein Nogo.
Ich stehe bei weiteren Maßnahmen nicht mehr hinter der Politik.

Dies spiegelt auch in etwa die Ansichten meines Umfeldes. Es gab von Anfang an Kritiker, die meisten fanden die Aktion aber (wie ich) OK. Mir ist in den letzten 6 Wochen aber keiner mehr begegnet der das Pandemiegeschwätz noch irgendwie für Voll nimmt... 


Inzwischen hat sich auch meine Ursprüngliche Vermutung in mir manifestiert. Diese Wirtschaftskrise wäre so oder so gekommen. Corona wurde als Sündenbock wie ein Messias empfangen.

Das RKI selber sagt doch das die Fälle nur deswegen nach oben gehen weil derzeit wie wild getestet wird. Und das es Früher bei Tests 5% Trefferquote gab, aktuell nur noch unter 1%...

Dennoch müssen die Werte oben gehalten werden damit dem gemeinen Volk so eine Art Begründung für den gigantischen Geldregen gegeben werden kann...


----------



## waldy (27 August 2020)

Hallo


> . Ich gebe Menschen wieder die Hand, ich umarme auch gute Freunde wieder.


 - kann man das so repräsentieren, das es Gute Zeichnes ist, und SPS Treffung findet bald statt?
Und ich kann dich auch umarmen?
Gruß


----------



## Ralle (27 August 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> - kann man das so repräsentieren, das es Gute Zeichnes ist, und SPS Treffung findet bald statt?
> Und ich kann dich auch umarmen?
> Gruß



@Markus

*ROFL*


----------



## Markus (27 August 2020)

Es wird vor 2022 kein Forumstreffen geben.
Wenn es eins gibt, dann werde ich dich in den Arm nehmen.
Aber nur wenn du dabei die Klappe hältst, sonst ist mir das echt das zu anstrengend...


----------



## Rudi (27 August 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Es wird vor 2022 kein Forumstreffen geben.
> Wenn es eins gibt, dann werde ich dich in den Arm nehmen.
> Aber nur wenn du dabei die Klappe hältst, sonst ist mir das echt das zu anstrengend...



Auf einmal Angst bekommen ?


----------



## Markus (27 August 2020)

Ich bin nicht da.
In diesem Beitrag geht es aber weder um das Forumstreffen, noch um meine Anwesenheit.


----------



## zako (28 August 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich stehe bei weiteren Maßnahmen nicht mehr hinter der Politik.
> ...


Ich finde es schon so, dass unsere Politiker bisher gut mit der Situation umgegangen sind und es nachwievor tun. Das liegt wohl daran, dass Sie (außnahmsweise und im Gegensatz zu Politikern anderer Länder) hier auf die Experten in unseren Land hören. Auch dass sich die Ministerpräsitenten nicht auf eine einheitliche Linie geeignet haben, ist für mich nachvollziehbar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 August 2020)

Jens Spahn bei einen Besuch bei uns in der Region.
Ich finde eine richtige Sichtweise!


> Spahn nahm den Hinweis auf und berichtete von seiner Begegnung mit den
> 80 Demonstranten, die in Hövelhof die Corona-Politik kritisiert hatten.
> Er empfahl ihnen, sich mit einem Patienten zu unterhalten, der 60 Tage beatmet worden sei.
> „Der wird vermutlich nie wieder so sein, wie vorher“, machte er die Tragweite der Erkrankung
> klar. „Nicht ich bin der Spielverderber, sondern das Virus“, betonte er.


----------



## dingo (29 August 2020)

Die Nachwirkungen einer COVID Infizierung oder Nebenwirkungen/ Folgeschäden mit denen bis jetzt eingesetzten "Gegenmittel" ist noch nicht einzuordnen.

Es sind bereits Re- Infizierungen bekannt, Menschen mit Antikörper der ersten Infizierung können sich weiterhin erneut anstecken. 

Hier ist der Verlauf der Erkrankung zwar meist nicht so heftig, geht aber weiterhin mit Geschmackssinn- Störungen einher.
...wer will schon dauerhaft nichts mehr schmecken können...

Nicht ohne Grund werden bis jetzt auch wirtschaftlich ertragreiche Veranstaltungen, wie Fußball oder ähnliches mit großen Menschenansammlungen unterbunden.


----------



## kafiphai (29 August 2020)

Immer diese Angstmacherei, ich empfehle heute einen Blick nach Berlin.
In diesem Forum sind doch kluge Menschen unterwegs, machen Risikoanalysen usw.
Doch wird nicht erkannt was da gerade vor sich geht.
Ist wohl eine Eigenschaft dieser Zeiten...


----------



## Rudi (29 August 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Nicht ohne Grund werden bis jetzt auch wirtschaftlich ertragreiche Veranstaltungen, wie Fußball oder ähnliches mit großen Menschenansammlungen unterbunden.



wirtschaftlich ertragreich ?? Mir wird bei solchen Aussagen richtig mies.


----------



## Cassandra (29 August 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Immer diese Angstmacherei, ich empfehle heute einen Blick nach Berlin.
> In diesem Forum sind doch kluge Menschen unterwegs, machen Risikoanalysen usw.
> Doch wird nicht erkannt was da gerade vor sich geht.
> Ist wohl eine Eigenschaft dieser Zeiten...



Ich finde die Maßnahmen auch total überzogen.
Von 100 Infizierten sterben in Deutschland in der Regel nur 3,85.
Bei einer angenommen Dunkelziffer von Faktor 3, wären es sogar nur 1,28.
Im Vergeblich zu „Russisch Roulette“ mit eins zu sechs ist das wirklich vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Ralle (29 August 2020)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Ich finde die Maßnahmen auch total überzogen.
> Von 100 Infizierten sterben in Deutschland in der Regel nur 3,85.
> Bei einer angenommen Dunkelziffer von Faktor 3, wären es sogar nur 1,28.
> Im Vergeblich zu „Russisch Roulette“ mit eins zu sechs ist das wirklich vernachlässigbar.



Wenn deine Tochter/Sohn/Frau bei den 1,28 Prozent sind denkst du auch so?

@kafipai
Du bist also einer von denen, die erkannt haben, was vor sich geht?
Glückwunsch, die große Verschwörung hat dich bestimmt schon auf der Abschußliste. Ich würde einen Aluhut empfehlen.


----------



## Chräshe (29 August 2020)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Ich finde die Maßnahmen auch total überzogen.
> Von 100 Infizierten sterben in Deutschland in der Regel nur 3,85.
> Bei einer angenommen Dunkelziffer von Faktor 3, wären es sogar nur 1,28.
> Im Vergeblich zu „Russisch Roulette“ mit eins zu sechs ist das wirklich vernachlässigbar.



https://experience.arcgis.com/experience/478220a4c454480e823b17327b2bf1d4/page/page_1/
In einigen Landkreisen liegt die Letalität seltsamerweise bei ~10%!
Da ist man bei „Russisch Roulette“ mit 16,6% nicht mehr weit entfernt… :shock:

Wolltest du COVID-19 ernsthaft verniedlichen, solltest du es mit „Hängen, Ausweiden und Vierteilen“ vergleichen. 
Nach bekannten Überlieferungen, liegt dort die Sterblichkeit bei 100%.
Dagegen ist COVID-19 dann wirklich harmlos. 

Nur ist weder „Russisch Roulette“, noch „Hängen, Ausweiden und Vierteilen“, eine ansteckende Krankheit.


----------



## kafiphai (30 August 2020)

Nun, es sind immer die Menschen, welche sich gegenseitig „verfolgen“ und richten.
Früher kamen die Sprecher des Herrschers um zu verkünden, steinigen lies man immer die Menschen.
Heute gibt es Dashboards und wieder fragt keiner nach der Basis.

Was gerade weltweit mit unseren Kindern gemacht wird ist kriminell!
Keine einzige Erkrankung dieser sogenannten Pandemie rechtfertigt diesen Freiheitsentzug.
99.98 % der Weltbevölkerung zu Geiseln gemacht, Bettler die Anträge stellen müssen um Familien zu ernähren.

Es ist einfach: das Geldsystem endet durch seinen exponentiellen Verlauf.
Seht euch an wohin gerade Gelder fließen, welche Länder die höchsten Förderungen erhielten und wie deren Maßnahmen in Bezug zur Bevölkerung sind.

Es ist an der Zeit hinzusehen!

Wer Angst hat bleibt zuhause, folgt den Vorgaben und lebt sein Leben.
Andere zu Tätern zu machen, aufgrund Ihrer bloßen Existenz, kenne ich sonst nur aus Religionen.
Kinder werden von Erwachsenen gemieden und verurteilt, weil sie Kinder sind.

Also Nein, nichts rechtfertigt diese Maßnahmen!

Peter


----------



## Ralle (30 August 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nun, es sind immer die Menschen, welche sich gegenseitig „verfolgen“ und richten.
> Früher kamen die Sprecher des Herrschers um zu verkünden, steinigen lies man immer die Menschen.
> Heute gibt es Dashboards und wieder fragt keiner nach der Basis.
> 
> ...



Wir leben immerhin (noch) in einer Demokratie. Viele deiner Gleichgesinnten wollen das nicht wahrhaben, übersehen dabei aber, dass sie immerhin sagen können, was sie denken, das ist anderswo tatsächlich nicht so. Man muß auch nicht alles gutheißen, es ist nicht alles gut, wie auch in unserer doch etwas schrägen Welt. Man darf demonstrieren, aber bitte, erinnere dich, Demokratie ist nicht die Herrschaft wemiger über viele, das gilt auch für die Demonstranten, die dann doch so zahlreich nicht sind. Und wer mehr will kann das versuchen, indem er politisch tätig wird, wenn ich auch sagen muß, dass das nicht so einfach ist wie  es klingt. Man sieht es ja an der AFD, aber da fließen viele Faktoren ein.

Welchen konkreten Vorschlag hast du denn? Was genau sollte/kann man tun?

PS: Wer sind sicher Geiseln, aber anders als du schreibst, eher Geislen unserer eigenen Wünsche  nnd Unzulänglichkeiten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 August 2020)

Da muss man sich mal ein wenig einschränken, man muss eine Maske tragen,
dann wird gleich so getan als wenn einen die Grundrechte abgesprochen werden. 
Es ist nur eine zeitliche begrenzte Maßnahme ... !


----------



## Mrtain (30 August 2020)

Ich finde die Masken auch nervig, aber das ist mir allemal lieber, als das ich hier Bilder wie in Bergamo sehen muss.


----------



## GLT (30 August 2020)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Von 100 Infizierten sterben in Deutschland in der Regel nur 3,85.


Ich lege Dir 100 Gummibären hin u. teile Dir mit, das 3 davon tödlich vergiftet sind - würdest Du dich trauen 97 Stück davon zu essen?

In meinen Bekanntenkreis gab es bislang keine ernsthaften Infektionen (sprich Intensivstation o.ä.), jedoch kämpfen die meisten nach Monaten immer noch mit Folgeproblemen (Atemnot/Kurzatmigkeit, permanente Erschöpfungzuständen) was ihre Lebensqualität doch erheblich einschränkt. Muss man nicht haben.

Ob jetzt so ein Fotznfetzn aka Maske tatsächlich soviel hinsichtlich Corona bringt? Zumindest sehe ich es grossteils als optische Verbesserung in der Öffentlichkeit 
Ab Herbst sind die Verhaltensregeln jedenfalls von Vorteil, da die üblich jährlichen grippalen Infekte sich dadurch sicherlich weniger stark ausbreiten können.


In Zeiten des lock-down hat sich gezeigt, dass es gar nicht mal so übel ist (für die Umwelt), wenn nicht jeder Hinz/Kunz ständig irgendwo sinnlos rumfährt/fliegt; irgendwie war die Welt "ruhiger".


----------



## kafiphai (30 August 2020)

> Welchen konkreten Vorschlag hast du denn? Was genau sollte/kann man tun?



Frei von Angst sein!

Aus meiner Erfahrung hilft es erst einmal sich Wissen anzueignen.
So empfiehlt es sich diese Fallzahlen, welche als Begründung all dieser Gesetzesänderungen herangezogen werden, zu überprüfen!
Validierung und Sensitivität der Tests sind da Stichworte. 
Masken tragen, das erwiesenermaßen keinerlei Schutz bietet aber sofort den CO2 Gehalt der Atemluft jede MAK Grenze überschreitet.( COVID ist eine Erkrankung welche meist die Atemwege befällt !!!?)
Mit den Worten unseres Bundeskanzlers vor der letzten Verschärfung: Dies sei eine politische Entscheidung und nötig damit die Gefahr nicht in Vergessenheit gerät!

Also immer schön den Angst Level hoch halten - denn, Angst frisst Hirn heißt es so schön!
Damit lassen sich die Menschen schön spalten, oder „zersetzten“ wie es in Amtssprache heißt.
Zum Thema Propaganda empfehle ich Daniele Ganser.



> PS: Wer sind sicher Geiseln, aber anders als du schreibst, eher Geislen unserer eigenen Wünsche nnd Unzulänglichkeiten.


Doch all das Wissen nützt nur bedingt, wenn wann wirklich ans Eingemachte kommt.
Unser Ego - welches alle diese Trennungen erst ermöglicht!
Und diese Befreiung ist Arbeit!
Braucht glasklare Ehrlichkeit mit sich selbst.

Aber hey, wir sind gemeinsam auf diesem Weg, lasst uns diesen miteinander gehen!

LG
Peter


----------



## de vliegende hollander (30 August 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Ab Herbst sind die Verhaltensregeln jedenfalls von Vorteil, da die üblich jährlichen grippalen Infekte sich dadurch sicherlich weniger stark ausbreiten können.



Da bin ich mal gespannt in wie weit von vorteil. 
Die Zahlen lassen sich gut vergleichen mit vergangene Jahren.


----------



## GLT (30 August 2020)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt in wie weit von vorteil.



Die üblichen Schmierinfektionswege, wozu auch dieses dämliche Pfötchengeben gehört, schränken sich doch stark ein.
Wer in die Schwafelgardine niest, hat eine geringere Ausbreitung, als ohne und sich statt in die Ellenbeuge, dann in die blanke Pfote zu rotzen.
Anständig und ausreichend zu lüften ist jetzt wohl auch eher akzeptiert, als die Angst, dass die Temperatur im Büro mal um 2°C fällt.

Und je weniger Massenkontakte, desto schwieriger für grössere Infektausbrüche.


----------



## Cassandra (30 August 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Ich lege Dir 100 Gummibären hin u. teile Dir mit, das 3 davon tödlich vergiftet sind - würdest Du dich trauen 97 Stück davon zu essen?


~~~
Menschen die Ironie nicht verstehen,
die liebe ich ganz arg doll!
:s6:
~~~​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 August 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Frei von Angst sein!
> 
> Aus meiner Erfahrung hilft es erst einmal sich Wissen anzueignen.
> So empfiehlt es sich diese Fallzahlen, welche als Begründung all dieser Gesetzesänderungen herangezogen werden, zu überprüfen!
> ...



Peter, es geht nicht um Angst, sondern einfach nur Vorsichtig zu sein.
Ich denke du hast ja auch mitbekommen was in Frankreich, Spanien und Italien 
los war und sogar die USA schafft es nicht mit den Virus umzugehen.
Wogegen viele Asiatische Länder die Pandemien in der jüngeren Vergangenhei
durchlebt haben wesentlich besser dastehen, weil Sie Abstand halten, Masken
tragen und sich ein *bisschen* Einschränken. 

Wie so etwas aussehen kann wenn du betroffen bist kannst du dir in folgenden
Artikel durchlesen. 



> Bad Lippspringe (WB). Ein gesunder 60-Jähriger mit guter Kondition, sagt Dr. Ralf Schipmann, erreiche beim Fahrradfahren auf dem Ergometer eine Leistung von 160 bis 180 Watt. „Wir hatten bei uns aber schon junge Leute, die ihre Mühe mit 15 Watt hatten und glücklich waren, nach einer Woche Therapie 30 Watt zu schaffen.“
> Dr. Schipmann ist Facharzt für Innere Medizin, Pneumologie, Allergologie und Sozialmedizin und leitet die Klinik Martinusquelle in Bad Lippspringe. Sie zählt mit 2500 Patienten im Jahr zu den größten deutschen Rehakliniken für Lungenkranke. In den vergangenen sechs Monaten wurden hier 85 schwerkranke Corona-Patienten betreut. Damit hat die Klinik Erfahrungen mit der Corona-Nachsorge wie kaum ein anderes Haus in Deutschland.
> 80 Prozent der Corona-Infizierten kommen ohne Komplikationen durch die Krankheit, 20 Prozent müssen ins Krankenhaus. Und von diesen kommt jeder vierte auf die Intensivstation. Wer dort überlebe, brauche dringend eine Reha, sagt Dr. Ralf Schipmann. Es gebe aber auch Patienten, die viel zu schwach für eine solche Rehabilitation seien. „Die haben gerade die Kraft, auf der Bettkante zu sitzen oder einen Schritt zu gehen. Diese Menschen nehmen wir zum Teil zur Früh-Reha in der Karl-Hansen-Klinik auf, um sie langsam auf die eigentliche Reha vorzubereiten.“
> Die Rückkehr in ein halbwegs normales Leben dauere in Einzelfällen sehr lange, sagt der Mediziner. „Wir haben hier zwei Patienten aus dem Rheinland, die zu den ersten Corona-Infizierten in Nordrhein-Westfalen gehörten. Die sind jetzt seit fünf Monaten in Therapie und können so langsam auf ihren Rollator verzichten. Die möchten natürlich endlich zurück nach Hause.” So lange Rekonvaleszenzzeiten kenne man von Menschen, die wegen einer schweren Grippe hätten beatmet werden müssen, nicht.
> ...


----------



## Mrtain (30 August 2020)

Cassandra schrieb:


> ~~~
> Menschen die Ironie nicht verstehen,
> die liebe ich ganz arg doll!
> :s6:
> ~~~​



Da hat der Ironie - smiley gefehlt


----------



## Ralle (30 August 2020)

@kafiphai

Ich hab keine Angst, nicht vor dem Diskurs, schon gar nicht vor Bildung.
Ich kenne auch viele der Zahlen, sicher nicht auswendig, aber von Bedeutung und Wertigkeit her. Und sich maße mir jetzt nicht unbedingt an, alles richtig interpretieren zu können. Statistik ist eine echte Kunst, man kann damit auch leicht danebenhauen. Aber daß genau das Ergebnis, dass man mit Lockdown und Beschränkungen errreichen wollte und auch ganz gut erreicht hat, als Argument verwendet werden soll, dass alles nicht so schlimm sei, das erkenne ich auch gerade noch so. Es gibt ganz sicher viele Stellschrauben und es gibt Gesprächsbedarf, wie wir sehen können. Ich hoffe wie viele, dass wir den richtigen Weg zwischen Lockdown, Schutz unserer Mitbürger, aber auch Schutz unserer Wirtschaft vor dem Ruin finden. Das gabs so noch nie, das ist neu und sicher werden Fehler gemacht. 

PS: Was an Börse, EZB, Schulden, Rückkäufen etc. passiert war schon vor Corona schlimm und nicht mehr wirklich nachvollziehbar, hat aber mit Corona eigentich wenig zu tun. Das sollte man nicht durcheinanderbringen und miteinander vermischen. Ist eine ganz andere Baustelle.


----------



## vollmi (31 August 2020)

Wir in der Schweiz haben ja recht lockeren Umgang mit der Pandemie. Einzelne Kantone haben jetzt Maskenpflicht beim Einkaufen eingeführt.

Da verstehe ich schon jetzt den Aufschrei in der Bevölkerung nicht. Wie kann man auf die Absurde Idee kommen das eine Maskenpflicht eine erhebliche Einschränkung ins Grundrecht sei? Eigentlich sagt der Gesunde Menschenverstand und die Höflichkeit dass man gegenüber seinen Mitmenschen eine Schutzpflicht hat wenn man nicht genau weiss ob man sie Anstecken kann.

Und ja ich weiss das die Maske nicht gegen das Virus schützt, schon gar nicht die Normalperson die ständig dran rumzuppelt und so. Aber sie hemmt eben doch das versprayen von Körpferflüssigkeiten in das Gesicht des Gegenübers. Eigentlich wäre so eine Maske schon sinnvoll wenn man meint man hätte ne normale Grippe.

Aber was soll man erwarten in einem Land in dem es hoch angesehen wird, wenn man noch vergrippt Arbeiten geht. Dieses leichtfertige Umgehen mit der Gesundheit seiner Mitmenschen kann ich schlicht nicht nachvollziehen.

Und dann kommen dann solche argumente wie: "vielleicht wollen die Verkäuferinnen im Laden gar nicht geschützt werden sondern lieber das Gesicht des Kunden sehen". 
Ja vielleicht ist das so. Aber nicht jede Verkäuferin und im Zweifel schützt man auch solche die solche Infektionen auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.

Und o Wunder, es funktioniert sogar das man 1 Stündige Sitzungen mit der ASTRA (oder anderen Kunden) über Teams führt, statt das sich 10 Personen 4 Stunden in 20 Auto setzen um sich zu treffen.

Und die MSRler kriegen Krämpfe wenn sie sich so eine Regelstrecke ausmalen. wo eine Veränderung des Stellwerts in zwei oder drei Wochen eine veränderung des Istwerts nach sich zieht plus eine nicht näher bekannte Störgrösse reinspielt ;-)


----------



## kafiphai (31 August 2020)

> Da verstehe ich schon jetzt den Aufschrei in der Bevölkerung nicht. Wie  kann man auf die Absurde Idee kommen das eine Maskenpflicht eine  erhebliche Einschränkung ins Grundrecht sei?



So so, dann rede mal mit den Verkauferinnen nach 4 Wochen...

Und weisst du, bei uns in Österreich wird aufgrund von Lügen das Gesetz geändert.
Das hat es dann so richtig in sich!
Es gibt keine pandemische Entwicklung dieses Grippe Virus - Punkt!
Man könnte sich fragen warum Definitionen geändert werden(Pandemie) und Krankenhäuser Kurzarbeit haben?!!
Stichwort: Senitinel Praxen, und dies weis der beispielsweise der Deutesche Bundestag.
Also die Ausrede: Wir wussten es nicht wird nicht gelten!

Damit ein Mensch mit gesundem Verstand diesem zustimmt, muss jener in Beschäftigung gehalten werden, Angst und Verurteilung erschaffen sein und die Unterwürfigkeit(Maske ohne nutzen aber mit sofortigem Schaden für den Träger) gefestigt sein.

Ist einfach... Habt Ihr denn nichts gelernt?
Wie Menschen aufeinander gehetzt werden!(google doch mal "Brutkastenlüge")

Peter


----------



## Rudi (31 August 2020)

Ich bin auch dafür das hier verstärkt eigene Erfahrungen diskutiert werden, nicht was man über 3 Ecken gehört oder gelesen hat. Propaganda ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

" Hasenbraten ist ein schönes Essen, ich selber hab noch kein gegessen, doch meines Vaters Bruders Sohn hat mal in der Schule neben einen gesessen der hat mal einen sehen Hasenbraten essen"


----------



## vollmi (31 August 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> So so, dann rede mal mit den Verkauferinnen nach 4 Wochen...



Ich rede mit Krankenschwestern und Ärzten, die haben das auch ohne Pandemie.
Ich kann auch mit Verkäuferinnen reden, und die sagen mir Zigarrettenrauch stört sie nicht. Damit kann man aber auch nicht rechtfertigen das man in geschlossenen Räumen wieder raucht.



> Es gibt keine pandemische Entwicklung dieses Grippe Virus - Punkt!



Na hoffentlich gibts die Entwicklung nicht, denn immerhin habt ihr ein ziemlich umfangreiches Schutzkonzept. Wie es abgeht wenn man das nicht hat, sieht man in Italien USA und Co. Da würde ich es durchaus als Pandemie betrachten.



> Man könnte sich fragen warum Definitionen geändert werden(Pandemie) und Krankenhäuser Kurzarbeit haben?!!



Kurzarbeit macht doch durchaus Sinn. Würde in der näheren Umgebung oder Nachbarland ein Kernkraftwerk in die luft gehen, und man rechnet mit sehr vielen Verletzen in der nächsten Zukunft. Würde man auch versuchen die Krankenhäuser möglichst schnell zu leeren um Nachbarschaftshilfe zu leisten.

Sollte in einem euer Nachbarländer das Virus doch auf einmal deren Gesundheitssystem überlasten könntet ihr da ihr vorbereitet seid Hilfe leisten ohne direkt das eigene System zu überlasten.



> Angst und Verurteilung erschaffen sein und die Unterwürfigkeit(Maske ohne nutzen aber mit sofortigem Schaden für den Träger) gefestigt sein.



Den sofortigen Schaden für den Träger musst du mir erklären. Bis jetzt kam von den Maskengegnern nur Geschwurbel. Noch keinerlei belastbare Beweise das die Masken für einen grossteil der Bevölkerung irgendwelche gesundheitlichen Nachteile haben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 August 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Es gibt keine pandemische Entwicklung dieses Grippe Virus - Punkt!



Hat der Trump auch gesagt. Dann muss es wohl so sein

Oder


----------



## Ralle (31 August 2020)

Ich stell hier mal einen journalistischen Beitrag von Gabor Steingart ein, der als "Morning-Briefing" verschickt wird. Ein Journalist, den ich persönlich sehr schätze.
Das finde ich tatsächlich seriös, unabängig, fair.

Es gibt schon Redebedarf, aber keinen Grund für Verschwörungstheorien.




*Guten Morgen,*


die zunächst friedlichen *Corona-Proteste *sind im Schlussakkord doch noch entgleist. Wir haben Bilder gesehen, die wir nie wieder sehen wollten. Dazu fünf Anmerkungen.
*Erstens:* Der versuchte Sturm auf das *Reichstagsgebäude* und die Tatsache, dass vor dem Heiligtum des deutschen Parlamentarismus die schwarz-weiß-rote Fahne des deutschen Kaiserreichs geschwenkt wurde, muss jeden Demokraten verstören. Der *Rechtsstaat* wirkte wie weggetaucht. Da, wo drei tapfere *Polizisten* vor der Eingangspforte die Stellung hielten, hätten 300 hingehört. Den wehrhaften Staat stellt man sich anders vor.







© dpa


*Zweitens*: Auch die Demonstranten dürfen diese Ereignisse nicht verharmlosen. Es ist ihr Rand, der da auf einmal nicht mehr bunt, sondern bräunlich schimmerte. Besser als *Heribert Prantl*, der kluge Kopf der „Süddeutschen Zeitung“, kann man die Verantwortung der Mitmarschierer nicht beschreiben:


»Es darf den Rechtsextremisten nicht gelingen, die Proteste, und sei es nur optisch, zu dominieren. Die Demonstranten müssen alles Erdenkliche tun, um sich von den Extremisten und Neonazis, von antisemitischen und fremdenfeindlichen Gruppen abzugrenzen. Das ist Demonstrantenpflicht. «


*Drittens*: Die Hässlichkeit der Fernsehbilder sollte allerdings nicht die *Erkenntnis* verstellen, dass hier *mehrheitlich* Menschen sich artikulieren, die unmittelbar und teils* hart betroffen *sind. Weil ihr Kulturbetrieb geschlossen bleibt. Weil ihr Einzelhandelsgeschäft nicht mehr die Umsätze erwirtschaftet, die es zur Refinanzierung von Wareneinkauf und Miete braucht. Weil sie die *Milliardenhilfen*für große Wirtschaftsunternehmen als ungerecht empfinden. Weil sie nicht von den Virologen des Robert Koch-Instituts und ihrer medizinischen Weltsicht regiert werden wollen, sondern von Politikern mit der Fähigkeit zum Interessenausgleich.
*Viertens*: Viele Journalisten wollen die *Komplexität *und *Widersprüchlichkeit *dieser neuen Protestbewegung nicht verstehen. Sie haben Neugier durch Haltung ersetzt. Der Maßstab ihrer Berichterstattung ist nicht das, was sie sehen und hören, sondern ist der Abstand der Demonstranten zu den eigenen Positionen. Wir erleben diese Verschiebung der Koordinaten jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit: Wer sich im *geistigen Ideenraum *eines Journalisten befindet, darf mit öffentlicher *Belobigung* rechnen. Wer sich außerhalb dieser selbst gezimmerten Kathedrale aufhält, dem versucht man mit den Methoden des *Exorzismus*beizukommen. Der Teufel ist immer der andere.






© imago


*Fünftens*: Wer durch die Gesichter und Fahnen hindurchsieht und damit das Offensichtliche hintergeht, erkennt im Kern vom Kern der Demonstranten-Mehrheit einen *demokratischen Urtrieb*; den nämlich, von den im *Grundgesetz* verbrieften Rechten auch tatsächlich Gebrauch zu machen. Und sei es nur, um festzustellen, ob sie noch da sind.
Fazit: Das, was wir am Wochenende erlebt haben, war in Summe nicht der Angriff auf die Demokratie, sondern ihre Inanspruchnahme. Die gute Nachricht inmitten all der schlechten: Das Buch „Der Untertan“ von *Heinrich Mann* könnte über die heutigen Deutschen nicht mehr geschrieben werden.










© dpa


Meine Kollegen *Michael Bröcker* und *Gordon Repinski *haben sich am Samstag unter die Demonstranten in Berlin gemischt, um sich selbst ein Bild der Lage zu machen.
Zwei Stunden lang liefen beide durch die Massen und versuchten, mit den Menschen ins Gespräch zu kommen. Manchmal gelang es, oft auch nicht. Hier *zwei Stimmen* vorab: 
Heike N. (Ärztin aus Mainz):


»Ich bekomme als Ärztin immer mehr mit, wie schlimm die Kollateralschäden für die Bevölkerung sind. «



»Viele junge Leute leiden unter extremen Ängsten und Panikzuständen. «


Roland M. aus Berlin:


»Der Ausnahmezustand muss aufhören. Wir müssen wieder Normalität in unser Leben zurückbekommen. Die Hysterie und Hetze, die in den Medien läuft, gegen die sogenannten Corona-Leugner, muss aufhören. Ich bin keiner. Ich glaube nur, dass die Maßnahmen vollkommen überzogen sind. Es sterben gleichzeitig in der Welt Hunderttausende Kinder an Unterernährung, und das interessiert keinen. «


Die gesamte *Reportage* können Sie auf ThePioneer.de lesen. Prädikat: erhellend.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 August 2020)

Bei den meisten Grippen, sind selten so viele Junge Menschen gestorben.
Es wurden auch noch nie so viele Intensiv-Betten benötigt, um die betroffenen zu beatmen.
Alleine das reicht um die Maßnahmen zu begründen. 
Außerdem geht es uns in Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz mit den Maßnahmen sehr gut,
in Italien, Spanien und Frankreich gab es Ausgangssperren, damit ist man dann wirklich 
Eingeschränkt.
Und wir jammern nur rum ...


----------



## JesperMP (31 August 2020)

Ich habe in den vergangenen Jahren oft asiatische Länder besucht, z.B. Japa und Korea. Dort bemerkte ich, wie manche Leute die Masken tragen.
Ich dachte, es wären Menschen, die Angst hatten, sich anzustecken.
Erst jetzt verstehe ich, dass es das Gegenteil war. Sie hatten eine Infektion und tragen vorsichtshalber die Maske, um andere Menschen nicht zu infizieren.
Das ist auf andere Menschen zu achten. Jetzt verstehe und respektiere ich ihre Disziplin. Wir könnten etwas lernen!


----------



## kafiphai (31 August 2020)

> Erst jetzt verstehe ich, dass es das Gegenteil war. Sie hatten eine Infektion und tragen vorsichtshalber die Maske, um andere Menschen nicht zu infizieren.



Falsch - Masken schützen niemand!(kann bei Bakterien in geeigneter Klassifizierung Vorteile bieten)

Das tragen der Maske ist in der Psychologie angesiedelt.
Was macht es mit dir, wenn dir jemand ohne Maske begegnet: wieder einer der nicht auf die anderen schaut, also auf mich schaut, also bin ich gefährdet durch denjenigen!
Wieder nur Angst, ums EIGENE Leben....

Masken tragen erhöht sofort den CO2 Gehalt der Atemluft über jegliche Grenzwerte, zB. aus dem Arbeitsschutz.
Jetzt gibt es eine Grippe die die Atemwege befällt und als Lösung wird das präsentiert...

Es gibt keine erhöhte Sterblichkeit in der Bevölkerung der Länder im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren.
Euromomo, RKI bieten Zahlen, die Lügen nicht - Menschen schon!

Pflegt eure Körper, ernährt euch gesund und begleitet liebevoll eure Mitmenschen!
Viren sind Sache der EIGENEN Immunabwehr.

Phuuu...


----------



## MFreiberger (31 August 2020)

Moin kafiphai,



kafiphai schrieb:


> Falsch - Masken schützen niemand!(kann bei Bakterien in geeigneter Klassifizierung Vorteile bieten)



Ist das belegbar? Ich kann das Gegenteil auch nicht belegen. Am Ende muss man sich sowieso auf Zahlen verlassen, die Jemand anderes einem gibt. Dann ist die Frage, wie vertrauenswürdig ist diese Quelle. Da die Vertrauenswürdigkeit nicht objektiv, sonern subjektiv ist, haben wir hier auch wieder ein Problem.
Man kann sich natürlich eine eigene Meinung bilden und dazu x-beliebige Zahlen heranziehen, die die Meinung untermauern. Aber ob das am Ende der Realität entspricht darf zumindest bezweifelt werden.
Wenn jetzt Jemand guten Glaubens eine Maske trägt, weil er zur Überzeugung gekommen ist, dass dies andere Menschen schützt, halte ich das für sehr lobenswert.

Problematischer ist da natürlich die Verordnung einer (Staats-)macht, dass Masken getragen werden müssen. Die Motiviation einer solchen Entscheidung zu kritisieren ist ok. Aber in einem Rechtsstaat (und Deutschland ist ein Rechtsstaat, egal wie man darüber denkt), muss sich die Bevölkerung den Entscheidungen der Regierenden beugen. Es geht nicht, das Jeder macht was er will, sich über Anordnungen hinwegsetzt, Gewalt ausübt, um seine Meinung durchzudrücken, etc.
Und solange die Aktzeptanz für Entscheidungen des Staates (auch zur Maskenpflicht) nicht gerade im Verhältnis 90/10 steht, also eklatant der deutlichen Mehrheit der Bürger widerspricht, kann sie nicht komplett falsch sein.

Ja, es ist nicht immer einfach sich unterzuordnen (aber in unterordnen steckt auch ordnen! Es muss eine gewisse Ordnung herrschen). Und ja, es ist mühsam gemeinsame Entscheidungen zu treffen. Aber wenn sie getroffen wurden, muss man sie auch akzeptieren. So und nur so funktioniert Demokratie.




kafiphai schrieb:


> Masken tragen erhöht sofort den CO2 Gehalt der Atemluft über jegliche Grenzwerte, zB. aus dem Arbeitsschutz.
> Jetzt gibt es eine Grippe die die Atemwege befällt und als Lösung wird das präsentiert...



Ist das belegbar (Quelle)?




kafiphai schrieb:


> Es gibt keine erhöhte Sterblichkeit in der Bevölkerung der Länder im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren.
> Euromomo, RKI bieten Zahlen, die Lügen nicht - Menschen schon!



Ja, die Zahlen Lügen nicht, aber statistische Auswertungen können das Bild ad absurdum führen (Es lebe die Stochastik!).




kafiphai schrieb:


> Pflegt eure Körper,[..]



..und Euren Geist!




kafiphai schrieb:


> ernährt euch gesund und begleitet liebevoll eure Mitmenschen!



Ein allgemeiner, guter Ratschlag!




kafiphai schrieb:


> Viren sind Sache der EIGENEN Immunabwehr.



Ja, gegen Viren ist kein Kraut gewachsen. Aber man kann die EIGENE Immunabwehr auch stärken oder schwächen (Stichwort: Impfung!).




kafiphai schrieb:


> Phuuu...



*ACK*

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## JesperMP (31 August 2020)

@kafiphai
das ist doch den totalen Quatsch dass du dort äusserst !



kafiphai schrieb:


> Falsch - Masken schützen niemand!(kann bei Bakterien in geeigneter Klassifizierung Vorteile bieten)


Die Wissenschaftler haben sich am Anfang gestreit, ob die Maske helfen oder nicht. Aber jetzt zeigt es sich ein klaren Tendenz dass die Masken helfen. Hier ein Beispiel: https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acsnano.0c03252



kafiphai schrieb:


> Masken tragen erhöht sofort den CO2 Gehalt der Atemluft über jegliche Grenzwerte, zB. aus dem Arbeitsschutz.


???
Meinst du dass die millionen von Menschen die Atemschutz in sein Arbeit verwenden muss davon mit erhöhte CO2 Gehalt belastet werden ?
Es ist mir bekannt dass in Industrien die _schwehr_ belastet ist mit Gas oder Staub und deswegen _hochwertigen_ Atemschutz verwenden muss, ist es ein Problem wenn diesen Atemschutz ein Druckunterschied erzeugt. Wenn man solch ein Atemschutz über die _Dauer_ tragen muss (Jahren), dann kann es zu Lungenschaden führen. 
Ein erhöhten CO2 gehalt ? Nein, zeig mir ein Studie das es beweisst.
Und die genannte Lungenschaden gelt nur bei extra-dichte Atemschutz. Dass hat nichts zu tun mit die Masken die wir gegen Covid tragen müssen.

Wegen mein Arbeit (Staub !) muss ich manchmal auch eine Maske tragen. Es ist ein bisschen unbequem, aber das ich mit mehr CO2 belastet wird ist quatch.

Ärtzte und Krankenschwester müssen wegen Covid oft _dobbelte_ Masken tragen. Das ist viel dichter und unbequemer als die Masken die wir normalen Sterbliche tragen müssen.
Und dass den ganzen Arbeitstag jeden Tag. Ich denke dass wir dankbar für sein Einsatz sein müssen. Wenn wie die wahre Helden ein bisschen helfen kann wenn wir Masken tragen dann tu ich es gerne !


----------



## vollmi (31 August 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Falsch - Masken schützen niemand!(kann bei Bakterien in geeigneter Klassifizierung Vorteile bieten)
> 
> Masken tragen erhöht sofort den CO2 Gehalt der Atemluft über jegliche Grenzwerte, zB. aus dem Arbeitsschutz.



Das finde ich jetzt interessant. Einerseits. Sollen die Masken keinerlei Schutz gegen die Tröpfchen bieten, auf denen Sowohl Viren wie auch Bakterien reiten. Aber Gase wie CO2 sollen sie behindern. Das musst du mir Physikalisch erklären.


----------



## kafiphai (31 August 2020)

Ups, die Studie wurde zurückgezogen.
Tss,tss
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32251511/

Im Ärzteblatt ein wenig davon:
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrich...irurgische-Masken-und-Baumwollmasken-hindurch

Jetzt werden Studien von euch gefordert obwohl wir uns doch ein paar Seiten zuvor darauf geeinigt hatten, dass Statistik, als Methode von Studien "frei interpretierbar" sind.

Ich bedanke mich für eure Anteilnahme an meiner Sicht und lasse mal ein Monat vergehen.
Ich wünsche ein schöne Zeit im forschen, bis dann!

LG
Peter


----------



## Peter Gedöns (31 August 2020)

ach komm bevor du dich verdrückst , beantworte doch vollmis frage. 
ich bin sicher nicht nicht der einzige der darauf wartet


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2020)

Hab vorhin etwas Nachrichten gelesen.
Was mich absolut ankotzt ist, dass jetzt Corona von Reichsbürgern und Rechten instrumentalisiert wird.
Wir haben Einschränkungen der Grundrechte und man kann dagegen sein und auch dagegen demonstrieren.
Ich glaube viele wollten das auch friedlich tun und auch Abstandsregeln einhalten.
Aber nun kriechen wieder die Braunen aus ihren Löchern.
Es gibt genügend was in der Situation besser oder auch anders gemacht werden könnte, aber so wird wieder alles überschattet von Reichsfahnen vorm Bundestag.

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 August 2020)

EDIT#
Beitrag gelöscht. Zu viel Politik....
Sorry


----------



## Captain Future (31 August 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hab vorhin etwas Nachrichten gelesen.
> Was mich absolut ankotzt ist, dass jetzt Corona von Reichsbürgern und Rechten instrumentalisiert wird.
> Wir haben Einschränkungen der Grundrechte und man kann dagegen sein und auch dagegen demonstrieren.
> Ich glaube viele wollten das auch friedlich tun und auch Abstandsregeln einhalten.
> ...



Instrumentalisiert auch so eine Parole... Machen doch alle nicht nur Nazis und Reichsbürger auch unsere Politiker täglich....


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Instrumentalisiert auch so eine Parole... Machen doch alle nicht nur Nazis und Reichsbürger auch unsere Politiker täglich....



Naja ich sehe hier schon Unterschiede.
Irgendwie sind „normale“ Demonstrationen kaum mehr möglich ohne dass sie von Links- oder Rechtsextremen übernommen werden. Und durch langjährige Erfahrung sind diese Profis dem normalen Bürger, der sich über ungerechte Coronaregeln oder miserabel organisiertes Homeschooling aufregt, deutlich überlegen


----------



## vollmi (1 September 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Im Ärzteblatt ein wenig davon:
> https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrich...irurgische-Masken-und-Baumwollmasken-hindurch
> 
> Jetzt werden Studien von euch gefordert obwohl wir uns doch ein paar Seiten zuvor darauf geeinigt hatten, dass Statistik, als Methode von Studien "frei interpretierbar" sind.



Das stimmt, das interpretieren bleibt. Und ich bin ja auch kein Arzt. Mit Aerosolen kenn ich mich etwas aus, vor allem das Aerosole durch eine Maske durchaus aufgehalten werden können.

Was mir da auffällt:
In der Studie wird der Gehalt der Viren in der Petrischale als log Kopien/ml angegeben. Ist das die Belastung des Trägers auf dem der Virus angeritten kommt.
Aber wenn die Maske natürlich nicht die Viren aufhält aber z.B. die belastete Trägersubstanz aufhält (spucke z.B.) dann hilft das schon auch was. Es spielt wo wohl eine Rolle ob man dem anderen Schleim ins Gesicht hustet oder kaum noch Nebel durchkommt Geschweigedenn so weit.
Vor allem die Kontaminierte Aussenseite deutet ein bisschen drauf hin das der Grossteil der Spucke auch an der Maske bleibt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 September 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Es spielt wo wohl eine Rolle ob man dem anderen Schleim ins Gesicht hustet



:sm14: iiihhh, jetzt wird es aber Ekelig.


----------



## Kabeläffle (1 September 2020)

Manchmal sind die Masken mehr gefordert… :wink:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCWbVG-nLP4


----------



## vollmi (1 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> :sm14: iiihhh, jetzt wird es aber Ekelig.



Ach komm hast doch genügend Abwehrstoffe. Musst dich halt gesund ernähren


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 September 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ach komm hast doch genügend Abwehrstoffe. Musst dich halt gesund ernähren



Was ist den an einen Frittierten Snickers und Pommes mit Cola zum Frühstück nicht Gesund?


----------



## Markus (2 September 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Ich lege Dir 100 Gummibären hin u. teile Dir mit, das 3 davon tödlich vergiftet sind - würdest Du dich trauen 97 Stück davon zu essen?



Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der die mathematische Kompetenz von GLT sehr besorgniserregend findet?
Wenn die Coronzahlen auch von solchen Mathegenies errechnet werden, dann wundert mich nicht mehr wirklich was...


Zu den Experten vom RKI und Dorsten.
Ja ich glaube das sind Experten und es ist auch absolut richtig diese anzuhören.

Was ich davon halte ihrer Sichtweise so extrem viel Gewichtung zu geben, versuche ich mal so zu erklären:

Ihr habt ein Projekt mit einem Volumen von 500.000€ in der Firma:
1. Wenn der Konstrukteur ALLES RICHTIG macht, dann braucht er davon 300.000€ nur für die Konstruktion
2. Wenn der Safetyfuzzi ALLES RICHTIG macht, dann braucht er 5.000.000.000€ nur für die Sicherheitstechnik
3. ...
x. Wenn der Verpacker ALLES...


So funktioniert es leider nicht.
Auch wenn Covid19 eine gefährliche Krankheit sein mag, inzwischen sehe ich das so wie die ganzen Kritiker (für die ich Anfangs überhaupt kein Verständnis hatte.)
Es gibt auch andere - noch viel schlimmere Krankheiten.


Ich fühle mich nicht in meinen Grundrechten eingeschränkt wegen der Maske - ich finde es einfach nur lächerlich...
Ich kann diese Maske als "vorübergehende Maßnahme" ertragen, aber ewig werde ich das nicht mitspielen.


Aber am meisten auf den Sack geht mir das Wort "Coronakrise" an sich!
Niemand aus der Wirtschaft und Politik hat die Eier zu sagen "Das haben wir Jahre davor schon verkackt!"
Stattdessen muss ich mir tagtägliche dieses dümmliche scheinheilige Geschwätz anhören wie schlimm doch wegen Corona jetzt alles geworden ist!
Allein dadurch haben diese Leute ihre Glaubwürdigkeit bei mir verspielt, die Art und weise wie aufgrund dieser Lüge jetzt auch noch Geld verteilt wird erschüttert mein Bild noch mehr.
Und aus diesem Grund differenziere ich bei den Leuten auch nicht mehr, mich interessiert das Geschwätz nicht mehr, egal ob Heuchelei oder Masken...

Das ist keine verfickte "Coronakrise", das ist eine "alle haben nach dem Niedirgzinsverbrecherundvollidiotenpflaster von 2009 weitergemacht wie vorher auch - KRISE"* sonst nix!

*Abgesehen von direkt Betroffenen wie Gastronomie und Co.


Und spätestens als über Nacht**, einfach so die Mehrwertsteuer um 3% gesenkt wurde war ich zu 100% Überzeugt dass wir von Idioten regiert werden und die Anfangs recht sinnvoll anmutenden Maßnahmen wohl eher Zufallsprodukte als das Ergebnis geistiger Leistung waren.
Die Senkung an sich mag ja OK sein, darüber kann man reden.
Aber was zum FICK soll eine "temporärere" Senkung den bitte bringen außer Chaos und enormen Aufwand beim Handel?
JEDER vom SAP Platinkunden bis zur Dönerbude musste seine Systeme anpassen.
Jeder der etwas mehr mathematische Kompetenz als GLT hat dürfte den Aufwand den das für manche Branchen bedeutet verstehen.
Ich kann jeden Händler verstehen der davon nix weitergegeben hat weil seine Softwarebude ihm ein vielfaches davon für die ZWEI(!!!) Umstellungen abknöpft...

**Dafür gab es nicht den Hauch einer Ankündigung, nicht mal Gerüchte!
Ich vermute mein Steuerberater war nur einer von tausenden die an diesem Morgen ihren ersten Schluck Kaffee über die Zeitung gespuckt haben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 September 2020)

> **Dafür gab es nicht den Hauch einer Ankündigung, nicht mal Gerüchte!
> Ich vermute mein Steuerberater war nur einer von tausenden die an diesem  Morgen ihren ersten Schluck Kaffee über die Zeitung gespuckt haben.



Naja, die Senkung wurde schon einige Wochen vorher angekündigt. Ich habe bei einem befreundeten Einzelhändler schon 2 Wochen vor der Umstellung
eine von 2 Kassen umgestellt. Dabei kam erst auf, dass es mit der reinen Umstellung nicht getan ist. Weil ein Kunde konnte ja zu Zeiten
vor Umstellung ein Gerät mit 19% kaufen und dann ein paar Tage später zu 16% Zeiten wieder umtauschen. Also musste ich ihm zwei Tasten
auf seine Kasse programmieren, für 19% und 16%, die Verkäuferinnen mussten aufpassen, zu welchem Satz gekauft wurde....

Ein Kuddelmuddel. Und bald das gleich noch einmal.

Dass diese Senkung unter der Woche durchgeführt wurde ( ich meine es war Mittwoch )
war nicht sehr weit gedacht.


----------



## Markus (2 September 2020)

Klar musste man nicht über Nacht umstellen.
Aber die "Ankündigung" die vorher gekommen ist, war keine solche, das war ein "Beschluss" das umgestellt werden muss.
Es soll ich Firmen geben die Aufträge über Monate oder Jahre haben, die machen zwischendurch Abschlagsrechnungen und irgendwann eine Endabrechnung.
Ich selber profitiere sogar SEHR davon, ich habe vor langer Zeit angefangen ein Haus zu bauen, viele Rechnungen kommen erst jetzt, weil erst jetzt langsam die Arbeiten abgeschlossen werden.
Ich halte es trotz dem Geldseegen der für mich dabei rausspringt für völlige eine Dummheit!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 September 2020)

Ja, ich halte auch nichts von dieser Umstellung. Ein riesen Aufwand, die meißten geben es eh nicht weiter und wenn doch,
was bringt es schon. Also wenn man mal das Verhältniss sieht, Kosten/Aufwand für die paar Euro, die ein paar Leute weniger ausgeben
müssen. Profitieren werden dann eh die, die relativ große Rechnungen erhalten / KFZ usw. kaufen. Der kleine Mann, der eh nichts hat,
dem bleiben dann halt 3€ mehr im Monat.

Und dass jetzt mehr konsumiert wird? Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen. Warum auch, wenn es viele nicht an den Endkunden weitergeben.

Und dann viel Spaß ab dem 30.12. Da kann man wieder Kassensysteme / SAP..... umstellen, alles neu etikettieren.

Möchte nicht wissen, wieviel dann gleich die Gelegenheit nutzen und eine kleine Preiserhöhung aufschlagen


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2020)

@Markus

All das was du angeführt hast, hat ja eben nichts mit der Krankheit Corona zu tun. Das schreibst du ja auch richtig.

Wozu einige Politiker und Manager Corona nutzen, z.B. um ihr Versagen zu verschleiern, ist eine ganz andere Sache.
Ich finde auch, gegen solche Dinge zu protestieren ist richtig, aber gegen Corona-Maßnahmen pauschal, das halte ich für falsch. Aber das findet bei den Protesten kaum statt, stattdessen stelt man den kompletten Staat in Frage. Da muß man einige Leute schon mal Fragen: "Wo wollt ihr denn Leben? In welchem Land der Erde ist es denn nun besser?" Die Antwort hätt ich gerne mal.
Abstand halten und Maske tragen, wenn Abstand halten nicht geht, finde ich persönlich nicht schlimm. 
In eine Bar oder ein Fußballstation gehen, kommt für mich bis auf Weiteres nicht in Frage, mir ist aber bewußt, dass es vielen Leuten geschäftlich auch deswegen sehr schlecht geht. Hier Lösungen zu finden wäre wichtig.

PS: Im übrigen wird die Autoindustrie in unserem Lande mal eben totgequatscht. Ich sehe in den nächsten 10 Jahren nicht, wie Benziner und Diesel durch irgendwelche E-Autos ersetzt werden, wenn, dann im einstelligen Prozent-Bereich und das wärefür Alle ertragbar und ok. Die Autoindustrie hat im Prinzip genau das selbe Problem wie 2009, große Überkapazitäten, wenig wirkliche Innovation, falsche Anreize für Autoindustrie und auch für Käufer.
Und dieser Dussel vom Dienst "Prof. Dudenhöffer" quatscht seit 15 Jahren nur gequirlte Scheiße. Wann geht der denn endlich in Rente...


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2020)

Tja aus meiner Sicht trifft Coronakrise nur auf wenige Industriezweige zu.
Automobil gehört ganz sicher nicht dazu, denn die haben es komplett vorher verbockt.
Paradebeispiel VW Golf und ID3. Die Zeiten des Automobils als Prestigeobjekt sind im Großteil der Gesellschaft vorbei.
Jetzt gibt es Förderung für E-Autos ... Nur die deutschen Automobilbauer haben nix für den Durchschnittskunden.
Dafür verkaufen die Franzosen wie blöd ... Renault Zoe, Peugeot 208 und Opel Corsa.
Produktionsanteil E-Modell bei Corsa und 208 aktuell 25%. Tendenz weiter steigend. Geplant waren 10%.

Schau mer mal, was passiert, wenn die Ausrede Corona wegfällt


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 September 2020)

Ralle, der Prof ist in Rente gegangen, Nachfolgerin ist nun eine Frau


----------



## Markus (2 September 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, gegen solche Dinge zu protestieren ist richtig, aber gegen Corona-Maßnahmen pauschal, das halte ich für falsch. Aber das findet bei den Protesten kaum statt, stattdessen stelt man den kompletten Staat in Frage.



Ich sehe bei den Protesten ein paar Reichbürger, Rechts- und Linksextreme die das tun und irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien spinnen.
Die tun das immer...

Die meisten erwecken auf mich den Eindruck dass ei keine Lust mehr auf Kurzarbeit haben, sich fragen wie lange sie ihre Familie noch ernähren können geschweigen denn ihr Eigenheim abzahlen können, oder wie das in der Schule ihrer Kinder weitergehen soll.

Die Horden von Rechtsradikalen Reichsbürgern erscheint mit eher ein Konstrukt von Spiegel TV und Co... Wirklich zweifeln an dieser unfassbar objektiven und wertungsfreien Berichterstattung will ja niemand. Im Gegenteil... Sollen sie ruhig alle wie rechte Idioten aus Bildungsfernen Schichten dastehen diese lästigen Demonstranten...

Wenn dann das nächste mal wieder wegen dem Klimawandel oder gegen böse Nazis demonstriert wird, dann sorgt man schon wieder dafür das keiner vor die Kamera kommt der nicht mindestes 3 Doktortitel hat...


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ralle, der Prof ist in Rente gegangen, Nachfolgerin ist nun eine Frau



Dann frag ich mcih, warum der immer noch gefragt wird und in Zeitungen zitiert wird. Echt, der stinkt mir


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei den Protesten ein paar Reichbürger, Rechts- und Linksextreme die das tun und irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien spinnen.
> Die tun das immer...
> 
> Die meisten erwecken auf mich den Eindruck dass ei keine Lust mehr auf Kurzarbeit haben, sich fragen wie lange sie ihre Familie noch ernähren können geschweigen denn ihr Eigenheim abzahlen können, oder wie das in der Schule ihrer Kinder weitergehen soll.
> ...



Das mag sein, ich hab die Demonstranten in Berlin erlebt. Ich will da jedenfalls auf keinen Fall dazugehören, das hat tatsächlcih nichts mit ganz normalen Bürgen zu tun, da sind schon viele BESONDERS.


----------



## Frame (2 September 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das mag sein, ich hab die Demonstranten in Berlin erlebt. Ich will da jedenfalls auf keinen Fall dazugehören, das hat tatsächlcih nichts mit ganz normalen Bürgen zu tun, da sind schon viele BESONDERS.


Habe erst gestern einen gesehen, der Stand an der Siegessäule auf einem Podest, im Supermannkostüm und hat da seine Reden geschwungen...


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2020)

Frame schrieb:


> Habe erst gestern einen gesehen, der Stand an der Siegessäule auf einem Podest, im Supermannkostüm und hat da seine Reden geschwungen...



@Markus, warst du in Berlin? *ROFL*


----------



## Markus (3 September 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Markus, warst du in Berlin? *ROFL*



Ich war noch nie auf einer Demo.
Abgesehen davon dass ich keine Lust und Zeit für sowas habe, kann ich viele Menschen in meinem Umfeld bzw. Großveranstaltungen eh nicht ausstehen.
Die ganzen Idioten um mich rum ertrage ich bestenfalls im Suff.

Ich will mir nicht anmaßen, mich als "normalen Menschen" zu bezeichnen, aber den meisten davon wird es zumindest bei den ersten beiden Punkten ähnlich gehen - keine Lust und keine Zeit.
Würden all diese Leute auch zu so einer Demo fahren, dann müssten sich selbst die investigativen Superjornalisten von Spiegel TV anstrengen in der Menge so einen bösen Nazi oder irgendeinen anderen Extremisten der das hobbymäßig macht zu finden...

Das sollte theoretisch jedem klar sein, spätesten seit Corona ist ja quasi jeder in diesem Land zum selbsternannten Statistikexperten geworden...


----------



## bmwled (4 September 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Und spätestens als über Nacht**, einfach so die Mehrwertsteuer um 3% gesenkt wurde war ich zu 100% Überzeugt dass wir von Idioten regiert werden und die Anfangs recht sinnvoll anmutenden Maßnahmen wohl eher Zufallsprodukte als das Ergebnis geistiger Leistung waren.
> Die Senkung an sich mag ja OK sein, darüber kann man reden.
> Aber was zum FICK soll eine "temporärere" Senkung den bitte bringen außer Chaos und enormen Aufwand beim Handel?
> JEDER vom SAP Platinkunden bis zur Dönerbude musste seine Systeme anpassen.
> ...



Das stimmt. Es wäre für den kleinen Arbeiter sinnvoller gewesen (wie in Österreich) die Einkommenssteuer zu senken...
Und für alle anderen Handel etc. hätte sich nichts geändert. Die ganzen Kosten die da entstanden sind bezahlen wir doch eh wieder beim Einkaufen.
Außerdem kann jetzt nur wer Geld "sparen", der welches ausgibt...:sad:


----------



## Frame (8 September 2020)

Naja in Wirklichkeit spart man ja eh nur wenn man nichts kauft , ansonsten hat man einfach nur weniger ausgegeben .
Aber sehe ich auch ähnlich. In meinen Augen sind das genau die 3% die jetzt gesenkt werden die vor (bzw. am Anfang) der Coronakrise alles teurer geworden ist. Und im Nachhinein entpuppt es sich dann als versteckte Preiserhöhung wenn 2021 die 3% wieder oben drauf kommen.


----------



## Elektrofan20 (9 September 2020)

Ich habe alles auf virtuelle Fernwartungen und Diagnosen umgestellt, damit niemand unnötig gefährdet wird. Momentan funktioniert alles online sehr gut und die Kunden sind zufrieden


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2020)

Elektrofan20 schrieb:


> Ich habe alles auf virtuelle Fernwartungen



Was ist denn eine virituelle Fernwartung


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine virituelle Fernwartung



Mann tut so als wenn man Fernwartung betreibt!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mann tut so als wenn man Fernwartung betreibt!



Na die zufriedenen Kunden kann man sich ja nur wünschen. Da hätte ich auch gerne ein paar davon.


----------



## Frame (9 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mann tut so als wenn man Fernwartung betreibt!


Gewusst wie, spart Energie!


----------



## Wutbürger (12 Oktober 2020)

Corona Song von Dieter Hallervorden


----------



## zako (15 Oktober 2020)

... und der Winter kommt erst

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...ARAJ&usg=AOvVaw1j3QXmFLPOMLepaxKkG5kV&ampcf=1


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Oktober 2020)

Der Anstieg wird so schnell nicht zu stoppen sein. Hoffentlich merkt jetzt auch der letzte Covidiot, dass die Lage ernst zu nehmen ist.


----------



## zako (15 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Der Anstieg wird so schnell nicht zu stoppen sein. Hoffentlich merkt jetzt auch der letzte Covidiot, dass die Lage ernst zu nehmen ist.



... just heute Abend habe ich einen Flyer im Briefkasten mit Aussagen wie "der Anstieg positiver Fälle entsteht nur, weil zu viel getestet wird" oder "auch ein Schwangerschaftstest unter eine Million Männer bekäme man durch Fehltestungen 10000 schwangere Männer".

Keine Ahnung warum jetzt auch noch solche Statistiken verteilt werden.


----------



## acid (16 Oktober 2020)

Der PCR Test für Covid-19 hat eben gewisse Schwächen, das sollte man nicht vernachlässigen, dazu gehören auch falsch-positive Ergebnisse, weil der Test auch auf andere Coronaviren ansprechen kann. 

Zudem bedeutet eine Infektion mit dem Virus nicht automatisch eine Erkrankung. Hier in der Nähe wurden in einem Betrieb über 120 positive Tests durchgeführt, nur zwei von denen waren tatsächlich krank.

Edit: Würde man bei Grippeviren ebenso Screenings durchführen, würde man ebenfalls viele Infizierte finden, die gar nicht krank sind. PCR Tests sind für diese Massenscreenings auch nicht entwickelt worden...


----------



## Blockmove (16 Oktober 2020)

Ich glaub für Psychologen, Politologen oder Gesellschaftsforscher ist Corona ein interessantes Forschungsgebiet. 
Verschwörungstheorien, Verbrüderung von Dunkelrot und Braun, Krisenabzocker ... Nichts was es nicht gibt im Coronaumfeld.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (16 Oktober 2020)

Was mich am meisten nervt, ist die Uneinigkeit der Politiker - jetzt ist man wieder nicht auf einen grünen Zweig gekommen und es dauert weitere 3 Wochen bis man sich mal wieder trifft.

Jeden Tag ändert sich was und wenn man nicht minuziös den Ticker oder Zeitung liest, ist man aufgeschmissen, weil man nicht weiß, was jetzt überhaupt gilt.

Sollte/Müsste nächste Woche eigentlich geschäftlich nach Bayern in einen LK der die gleiche Inzidienz hat wie mein LK. Keine Ahnung wie das jetzt mit Beherberbungsverbot ist. Ach moment, ich bin ja Geschäftsreisender - hmm... oder hab ich noch was übersehen? Blickt doch kein Mensch mehr durch bei dem ganzen Scheiß!


----------



## kafiphai (16 Oktober 2020)

Viel Spass beim Maskieren:

https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/69/wr/pdfs/mm6936a5-H.pdf


----------



## Blockmove (16 Oktober 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim Maskieren:
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/69/wr/pdfs/mm6936a5-H.pdf



Du bist genauso schlau wie Donald Trump.
Er hat die Zahl auch bei einem Wahlkampfauftritt genannt.
In der Zwischenzeit sollte es sich herumgesprochen haben, dass Masken die *Anderen* vor Tröpfcheninfektion schützen sollen.
Und darüber gibt es genügend Studien.

Ansonsten darfst du auch gerne die Stelle in der CDC-Studie markieren, in der die infizierten Befragten angaben, dass sie engeren Kontakt mit einem Erkrankten hatten.


----------



## kafiphai (16 Oktober 2020)

> In der Zwischenzeit sollte es sich herumgesprochen haben, dass Masken die *Anderen vor Tröpfcheninfektion schützen sollen.
> Und darüber gibt es genügend Studien.*



Das ist schlicht falsch!
Hat doch dieser leidliche Drosten noch im Frühjahr selbst gesagt...
https://www.srf.ch/news/panorama/la...im-haertetest-die-meisten-filtern-ungenuegend

Und die Politik weiß das!

Grenzwerte willkürlich anpassen um gewünschte Maßnahmen zu rechtfertigen.

Um dann noch diese Infektion mittels PCR Kopiermaschine zu „diagnostizieren“, dessen Isolat am Computer errechnet wurde und somit in jeglicher Hinsicht nicht valide ist.

Diesen nicht validierten Test anzuwenden auf Bevölkerungsgruppen die nicht ärztlich diagnostiziert wurden ist - kriminell!
Wie sich Sensitivität und Selektivität ansonsten statistisch auswirken, muss jeder Arzt wissen!

Wie sagte der Spahn so schön: wir müssen jetzt aufpassen nicht zu viel zu testen....


Ich lade einfach ein zu hinterfragen.

Peter


----------



## Tim_21 (16 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

bin aus der Nähe von Innsbruck - Österreich.
Wir sind aktuell ja Risikogebiet, aber bei uns läuft die Arbeit fast wie normal ab. (kein HomeOffice)

Einziger Unterschied ist halt das Tragen einer Maske bei den Kunden, bei Auslandsreisen speziell nach Deutschland ist es etwas komplizierter.
Aber einige Kollegen waren diese Woche in Hamburg und dies war mit einem negativen COVID 19 Test kein Problem.


Lg, gesund bleiben!


----------



## vollmi (16 Oktober 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch!
> Hat doch dieser leidliche Drosten noch im Frühjahr selbst gesagt...
> https://www.srf.ch/news/panorama/la...im-haertetest-die-meisten-filtern-ungenuegend



Und doch sind sie besser als nichts. Erst recht wenn beide Seiten eine Maske tragen. Zumindest die Hygienemasken bieten doch ziemlichen Schutz vor allem des Gegenübers.
Und dieser "leidliche" Drosten erzählt halt das was er weiss und was seiner Ansicht nach richtig ist inklusive Quellen um es zu überprüfen.

Ich dafür nicht zu mögen ist etwa dasselbe wie bei Greta. Den Überbringer der Botschaft trifft ja wohl keine Schuld am Ganzen.


----------



## kafiphai (16 Oktober 2020)

> Und doch sind sie besser als nichts.


Verbaust du an deinen Anlagen Taster Ohne Schaltkontakte?
Und doch sind sie besser als nichts, nur funktionieren werden sie nie!



> Den Überbringer der Botschaft trifft ja wohl keine Schuld am Ganzen.


Nun, dann sieh Dir seine Rolle als Überbringer der Botschaft im Zusammenhang der Schweinegrippe und Vogelgrippe an.

Nun hat’s halt geklappt mit der Pandemie.

@Vollmi: es liegt mir fern dir oder anderen in meiner direkten Anrede zu nahe zu treten. Gemeinsam gehen wir diesen Weg!


----------



## Blockmove (16 Oktober 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch!
> Hat doch dieser leidliche Drosten noch im Frühjahr selbst gesagt...
> https://www.srf.ch/news/panorama/la...im-haertetest-die-meisten-filtern-ungenuegend
> 
> ...



Das Schöne ist, dass man nach mehr als 6 Monaten Covid 19 nicht mehr über die Wirksamkeit von Massnahmen spekulieren muß.
Kein Land und keine Regierung hat bislang wirksame Medikamente zur Vorbeugung bzw. zur Verhinderung.
Es gibt nur Hygieneregeln (Masken, Händewaschen, ...), Abstandsregeln, Tests und Kontaktverfolgung, Isolation.
In Ländern wie z.B. Südkorea oder Taiwan wurden die Regeln und Maßnahmen von Anfang an konsequent umgesetzt.
Die USA auf der anderen Seite sehen das eben anders.
Die Zahlen aus den Ländern liegen auf dem Tisch und sind - meines Erachtens - aussagekräftig und belastbar.
Ich denke das sollte mittlerweile doch jedem Aluhutträger, jedem Reichsbürger und auch jedem sonst einleuchten.

Aber nunja wie Einstein angeblich sage:


> Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher



Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## kafiphai (16 Oktober 2020)

> Die Zahlen aus den Ländern liegen auf dem Tisch und sind - meines Erachtens - aussagekräftig und belastbar.


Ein Beispiel zu Zahlen...
Zahlen lügen nicht, Menschen schon!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2020)

@Peter, nicht alle gehen aus einer Krankheit so raus wie der
Amerikanische Präsident. Das ist das Problem an der Sache. 
Es gibt sogar junge, sportliche Menschen, die nach der Erkrankung 
das laufen wieder lernen müssen. 
Zur Zeit haben wir nur die AHA Regeln, hast du einen bessere Lösung 
für uns?


----------



## Blockmove (16 Oktober 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel zu Zahlen...
> Zahlen lügen nicht, Menschen schon!



Klar du hast recht. Ich bin dafür das beste Beispiel.
Ich hab 2004 einen Schutztürschalter an einer Anlage verbaut.
Laut Sicherheitsbetrachtung und Sicherheitskennwerten alles prima und hält locker bis ins Jahr 2300 oder noch länger.
So und trotz richtiger und fachgerechter Montage ist letztes Jahr der Betätiger gebrochen und die Tür stand bei laufender Anlage offen.
Also ich bin ein Lügner, der mit Menschenleben spielt, weil ich behauptet habe, dass die Anlage sicher ist.
Und das natürlich weil ich Zahlen und Statistiken traue.

Also was bleibt mir nun übrig?
Aluhut aufsetzen und nach Neuschwabenland auswandern?
Was soll ich tun?

Ich glaube jeder weiß, dass Statistik oder besser gesagt die Erhebung der Zahlen keine exakte Wissenschaft ist.
Allerdings ist die Zahlenbasis für Covid 19 entsprechend groß genung.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Oktober 2020)

Dass Menschen an Corona oder mit Corona sterben ist bedauerlich. Ob diese Menschen nun an Corona oder mit Corona gestorben sind, ist bestenfalls für eine Statistik von Bedeutung, ansonsten ist eine Diskussion darüber einfach nur völlig daneben! Nicht bedeutungslos ist hingegen der Anstieg der Neuerkrankungen. Wobei die Zahlen, bei den wir heute angekommen sind, immer noch minimalistisch sind. Das Bedenkliche ist die nach oben offene Corona-Scala. Diesen Begriff habe übrigens ich so eben geprägt . Bei den jetzigen Ausbrüchen ist das Gesundheitsamt schon nicht mehr in der Lage, die Fälle zu verfolgen. Die bisher wirkungsvollste Maßnahme "Isolation" ist also schon jetzt nicht mehr so richtig wirksam. Das Gesundheitsamt bekommt inzwischen Unterstützung von der Bundeswehr. Neben den Anweisungen, wie die Hygienevorschriften in den Ländern umgesetzt werden sollen, kann im Moment nicht viel mehr getan werden. Die nächste Notbremse wäre ein erneuter Lockdown, der unbedingt verhindert werden soll. Warum wohl? Einige der heutigen wohlbehüteten deutschen Bürger haben anscheinend noch nicht begriffen, was das nach sich ziehen könnte. Es scheint auch völlig in Vergessenheit geraten zu sein, dass es gerade mal 100 Jahre her ist, als in Deutschland tausende Menschen nicht nur an Krankheit, sondern auch an Hunger gestorben sind. Ich glaube, damals hat keiner darüber diskutiert, ob jemand an einer Krankheit gestorben ist oder ob er verhungert ist.

So verwüstete die Spanische Grippe Deutschland


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> .. und trotz richtiger und fachgerechter Montage ist letztes Jahr der Betätiger gebrochen und die Tür stand bei laufender Anlage offen...


Iss klar, ne. Natürlich hat das auch niemand bemerkt. Dieter, du bist ganz sicher nicht daran schuld.


----------



## Mrtain (16 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Natürlich hat das auch niemand bemerkt



Wenn der Aluhut zu tief sitzt, kann so was schon mal übersehen 

Bleibt gesund!

PS.: Um einen Missverständnis zuvorzukommen, ich bin überzeugt, dass Blockmove keinen Aluhut trägt.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> PS.: Um einen Missverständnis zuvorzukommen, ich bin überzeugt, dass Blockmove keinen Aluhut trägt.



Danke 

Stimmt ich trage keinen. Aber ich hab mal einen alten amerikanischen Schutzhelm bekommen.
Ich glaub, dass der aus Alu ist. Man weiß ja nie was kommt 

Mal ne Frage an die Funk- / HF-Experten hier:
Wäre eigentlich Kupfer oder Silber nicht die bessere Wahl für die Aluhüte?
Bessere elektrische Eigenschaften und dazu noch antibakteriell?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Rudi (17 Oktober 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Wenn der Aluhut zu tief sitzt, kann so was schon mal übersehen



Gut das es hier Menschen gibt die immer die Wahrheit kennen. Leider habe ich schon vor Jahren meinen TV entsorgt.


----------



## Mrtain (17 Oktober 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Gut das es hier Menschen gibt die immer die Wahrheit kennen. Leider habe ich schon vor Jahren meinen TV entsorgt.



Wenn du was andeuten willst, sag es ruhig gerade heraus. Bloß keine scheu. 
Ich kann schließlich auch nichts dafür, dass du deinen sinn für Humor gleich mit dem Fernseher entsorgt hast.


----------



## Rudi (17 Oktober 2020)

Ich musste erst mal googeln was das mit Aluhut bedeutet. So wie ich das verstanden habe akzeptieren Leute die anderen den Aluhut verpassen keine andere Meinung.
Ihr könnt mich gern belehren wenn ich da falsch liege. Liegt vieleicht am Alter und wenn man schon einige Phasen der Politik mitgemacht hat.


----------



## Mrtain (17 Oktober 2020)

Eben das bedeutet es nicht....:roll:
Ist zwar nicht Wikipedia, aber ich finde die Erklärung ganz gut:

https://www.giga.de/extra/netzkultur/specials/aluhut-was-bedeutet-das-eigentlich/

So und bevor sich jetzt wieder empört wird, mein Beitrag mit dem Aluhut war rein humoristisch gedacht, und nicht weil ich der Überzeugung bin, dass ich das Recht auf die Wahrheit gepachtet habe....
Also nichts für ungut...


----------



## Rudi (17 Oktober 2020)

[h=1]@Mrtain[/h]Ich wollte dich auch nicht angreifen. Ich hasse nur solche Begriffe der Medien wie Aluhut.


----------



## Chräshe (17 Oktober 2020)

Hier ein richtig guter Artikel aus der Zeit:
https://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2020-10/corona-regeln-beherbergungsverbot-solidaritaet-moral
Fasst recht versöhnlich die Problematiken zusammen.
Eine einfache Lösung gibt es nicht.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Oktober 2020)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Hier ein richtig guter Artikel aus der Zeit:
> https://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2020-10/corona-regeln-beherbergungsverbot-solidaritaet-moral..





			
				ZEIT schrieb:
			
		

> .. Wer jung ist, leidet stärker unter den Sperrstunden, unter den Party- und Versammlungsverboten, hat aber gleichzeitig ein geringeres Risiko, vom Virus schwere Schäden davon zu tragen..


Auch "Wohlstandsverlust" könnte man durchaus als schweren oder zumindest als nachhaltigen Schaden bezeichnen. Darunter haben die Jungen noch sehr lange zu leiden.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich musste erst mal googeln was das mit Aluhut bedeutet. So wie ich das verstanden habe akzeptieren Leute die anderen den Aluhut verpassen keine andere Meinung.
> Ihr könnt mich gern belehren wenn ich da falsch liege. Liegt vieleicht am Alter und wenn man schon einige Phasen der Politik mitgemacht hat.



Naja Aluhut hat eigentlich nix mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun.
Es ist einfach in gewisserweise ein Synonym für Menschen, die an Verschwörungstheorien und Esoterik glauben.
Aktuell finden sich bei Coronademonstranten viele davon.
Und das ist eigentlich bedauerlich!

Denn es ist klar und sinnvoll, dass man Politik, Wirtschaft, Lobbyisten und auch Medien zur Zeit auf die Finger schauen muss.
Nur diese Anliegen gehen gerade leider total unter. Die Linken, Rechten und Verschwörungstheoretiker spielen damit eigentlich der Politik in Hände.
Diskussionen wie z.B. über den Sinn der Förderung der Automobilindustrie treten in den Hintergrund.

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## vollmi (19 Oktober 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Verbaust du an deinen Anlagen Taster Ohne Schaltkontakte?
> Und doch sind sie besser als nichts, nur funktionieren werden sie nie!



Das ist etwas schlechter Vergleich. Denn bevor ich keine Taster einbaue weils grad keine gibt die beim ersten Tastendruck funktionieren, bau ich halt welche ein die man drei mal kräftig drücken muss um die Maschine zu starten. Die Alternative wäre auf die Maschine ganz zu verzichten, was ist wohl schmerzhafter?


----------



## kafiphai (19 Oktober 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist etwas schlechter Vergleich. Denn bevor ich keine Taster einbaue weils grad keine gibt die beim ersten Tastendruck funktionieren, bau ich halt welche ein die man drei mal kräftig drücken muss um die Maschine zu starten. Die Alternative wäre auf die Maschine ganz zu verzichten, was ist wohl schmerzhafter?



Das wird versucht einzureden: Die Maschine braucht keine Taster um zu funktionieren!
Die Leitrechner(Imunsysteme) steuern die Maschine.
Und diese Supervisor-Prozesse wollen natürlich gut gepflegt sein.(zB. durch Atmung, oh das wird ja erschwert...)

Eine Maske ist wie ein Taster ohne Schaltkontakte - sieht wichtig aus, braucht es aber nicht...
Wehe dir, wenn dir der Kunde drauf kommt, dass du Taster die nicht funktionieren und nie gebraucht wurden verbaut und verkauft hast....

Seht euch doch das Video von Daniele Ganser an.
https://youtu.be/3gertJ5VFfM
(falls noch verfügbar, denn die Zensur ist in dieser Zeit unbeschreiblich)

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie man diese Manipulationen nicht sehen kann...
(hoffe das war nicht zu abstrakt)

LG
Peter


----------



## Mrtain (19 Oktober 2020)

Und ich verstehe nicht, wie man hinter allem jedem eine Verschwörung sehen kann...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Oktober 2020)

Dr. Daniele Ganser, der Typ hat wohl die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen?


----------



## kafiphai (19 Oktober 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe nicht, wie man hinter allem jedem eine Verschwörung sehen kann...



Altersmedian Corona Tote Schweiz: 84 Jahre
Lebenserwartung Schweiz: 84 Jahre
=
Pandemischer Fall = Realität oder etwa Verschwörung
(Ach ja, da ist keine Übersterblichkeit ...)

Alles im Video, statt der Tagesschau vielleicht
https://youtu.be/3gertJ5VFfM

Lg
Peter


----------



## kafiphai (19 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Dr. Daniele Ganser, der Typ hat wohl die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen?



Ok, das ist wohl mein Signal wieder ein Monat Auszeit hier zu nehmen.

Wünsche beste Gesundheit 

Bis dann,
Peter


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Oktober 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Ok, das ist wohl mein Signal wieder ein Monat Auszeit hier zu nehmen...


Mit dem Abstandhalten, das hast du wohl auch falsch verstanden  ?


----------



## Mrtain (19 Oktober 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Altersmedian Corona Tote Schweiz: 84 Jahre
> Lebenserwartung Schweiz: 84 Jahre
> =
> Pandemischer Fall = Realität oder etwa Verschwörung
> ...



YouTube-Videos haben für mich ungefähr den gleichen Informationsgehalt wie Facebook, Twitter und co. (Ist nur meine persönliche Erfahrung)

Ich verstehe halt nicht, wie man das tragen einer Maske mit einer Verschwörung gleichsetzten kann... Ich mein, ist ein wenig Rücksichtnahme so schlimm?

Ich habe mir das Video nicht angesehen, allerdings habe ich einen kleinen Blick in die Kommentare geworfen - Außer dem üblichen NWO - Gelump war da wenig erhellendes. Aber war zu erwarten...


----------



## Blockmove (19 Oktober 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Seht euch doch das Video von Daniele Ganser an.
> https://youtu.be/3gertJ5VFfM
> (falls noch verfügbar, denn die Zensur ist in dieser Zeit unbeschreiblich)
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir jetzt einen Großteil des Videos angeschaut.
Daniele Ganser spielt mit Zahlen und Statisken und leitet daraus "tolle" Erkenntnisse ab.
Aber ich denke jeder von uns mit technischen Background weiß, was man mit Statistik "zaubern" kann.

Bestes Beispiel von Donald Trump war ja die Aussage: "Wir testen mehr, also haben wir mehr Fälle".
Völlig richtig ... Also weniger Testen weniger Fälle 

Mir persönlich sind die genauen Zahlen letztlich scheißegal.
Ich weiß, dass Covid 19 eine gefährliche Krankheit sein kann, die ich nicht haben will.
Es gibt aktuell keinen Impfstoff und nur bedingt wirksame Medikamente.
Also halte ich mich an die einfachen Regeln und die vergelichsweise geringen Einschränkungen und gut is.


----------



## vollmi (20 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt einen Großteil des Videos angeschaut.
> Daniele Ganser spielt mit Zahlen und Statisken und leitet daraus "tolle" Erkenntnisse ab.
> Aber ich denke jeder von uns mit technischen Background weiß, was man mit Statistik "zaubern" kann.



Und da weiss ich nicht wie der das Macht. Manipuliert er absichtlich indem er die Statistiken so verdreht dass sie in deren Weltbild passt? Oder kann er Statistiken einfach nicht richtig interpretieren.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (20 Oktober 2020)

Habe mir das Video auch nicht angesehen, aber bzgl. Statistiken frage ich mich, wo es da Interpretationsspielraum gibt? Und auch wenn ich Donald Duck nicht leiden kann, ist da doch schon was dran.

Beispiel:
März/April:
100.000 Leute werden getestet, davon sind 1.000 positiv (GEMELDETE FÄLLE)

September:
1.000.000 Leute werden getestet, davon sind 10.000 positiv (GEMELDETE FÄLLE)

Ist doch logisch, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei mehr Tests, die ja im Frühjahr nur einem gewissen Bevölkerungsanteil zugestanden wurden, auch mehr positive Fälle (absolut) dazu kommen. 

Beispiel 2:
Wenn ich im Jahr 60.000 km fahre, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich geblitzt werde oder einen Unfall habe, doch deutlich höher als wenn ich nur 6.000 km fahre.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich nehme die Lage ernst und verstecke mich sicherlich nicht hinter irgendwelchen Verschwörungstheorien, aber damals durfte sich ja nicht jeder testen lassen, daher bin ich überzeugt, dass ein Teil der damaligen Dunkelziffer sich nun in den aktuellen Zahlen widerspiegelt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2020)

Es geht ja nur darum das die Situation nicht außer Kontrolle gerät, wie
in Italien, Spanien oder USA.
Das kann uns auch Passieren, wenn nicht gegengesteuert wird.
Ist schon blöd wenn ein Arzt entscheiden muss das der 35 Jährige mehr 
Wert ist wie der 55 Jährige, schiebt den mal auf den Gang zum Sterben!


----------



## vollmi (20 Oktober 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei mehr Tests, die ja im Frühjahr nur einem gewissen Bevölkerungsanteil zugestanden wurden, auch mehr positive Fälle (absolut) dazu kommen.



Das ist durchaus logisch. Darum sollte man auch das Verhältnis positiv/negativ mit betrachten. In der Schweiz kann man die erhobenen Daten netterweise in einem schlecht formatierten Excel runterladen.
https://www.bag.admin.ch/dam/bag/de.../Dashboard_3_COVID19_labtests_positivity.xlsx

von der Webseite:
https://www.bag.admin.ch/bag/de/hom...ion-schweiz-und-international.html#-138766968

Da sieht man dann z.B. dass bei uns die positiv/negativ rate von 0.00 im Februar auf 0.1 ab Mitte März auf 0.01 im May gesenkt hat. Und jetzt gehts grad ab. 
11.10 noch Faktor 0.19
12.10 noch Faktor 0.15
13.10 noch Faktor 0.15
14.10 noch Faktor 0.17
15.10 noch Faktor 0.19
*16.10 schon Faktor 0.18
17.10 **schon **Faktor 0.24
18.10 **schon **Faktor 0.35*

und das ist übel. Eigentlich müsste mit zunehmenden Tests ja der Faktor abnehmen, da man ja mit wenigen Tests eher die Kritischen Patienten prüft und mit mehr tests auch einfach mal so aufs Gratewohl testen kann also eher mehr negative Tests bekommen müsste.
Wenn ich jetzt die Statistik als Laie interpretieren müsste, würde ich sagen es gibt eine riesige positive Dunkelziffer von Leuten ohne Symptomen. Wenn die alle auch noch ansteckend sind, na prost Malzeit.


----------



## Zombie (20 Oktober 2020)

Ich find das richtig alarmierend dass der Anteil an positiven Tests ansteigt.
Wer mehr testet findet mehr ist logisch, solange der Anteil der positiven Tests an allen Tests konstant bleibt, dann findet man halt ein paar mehr die vorher in der Dunkelziffer untergegangen sind.

Und solche "Texas Scharfschützen" wie diesen Doktor der Philosophie, aus der Schweiz da, der sich die Statistiken so zurechtlegt wie sie in sein Weltbild passen kann ich auf den Tod nicht ausstehen. Klar findet man in Zahlen immer irgendwelche Trends die einem in den Kram passen, wenn man sie nur lange genug durch die Mangel dreht. Auch dass man Verkehrstote als ne Pandemie bezeichnen könnte, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 2019 sind 3050 Leute im Straßenverkehr gestorben. Todesfälle im Zusammenhang mit Covid waren es im Juli schon mehr als 6000. Und dass man da auch Leute dazuzählt die an Schlaganfall sterben weil sie vorher mal Covid hatten ist für mich auch kein Fehler. Covid stresst den Körper dermaßen dass der Körper bei vorhandenen Schäden schneller den Geist aufgibt. 
Mein Vater ist an Nierenversagen gestorben. Ausgelöst durch seine Krebserkrankung, weil die entarteten Blutzellen die die Tumore in seinen Kreislauf entlassen haben die Nieren verstopften bis die Nieren versagten. Er wird trotzdem zu den Krebstoten gezählt, weil die Nieren ohne Krebs niemals versagt hätten. Genau wie mit Covid. Ohne Covid, kein Stress, kein Herzversagen.

Wenn ich da schon die Kommentare lese, "im Frühjahr wurde die Prozentrechnung abgeschafft, Danke dass sie sie wieder einführen", dann bekomme ich Schnappatmung.
Mag sein, dass nur 3% der Infizierten sterben, ich fänds aber scheiße wenn ich bei den 3% dabei wäre. 

Also versuch ich doch alles mir mögliche zu machen mir den Mist nicht einzufangen. Und ich kann beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, was am tragen einer Maske so einschränkend sein soll. In Asien tragen die Menschen schon Masken sobald sie eine kleine Erkältung haben, während man hier in Europa mit laufender Nase in die Bahn einsteigt, seinen Schnodder an der Hand abwischt und damit dann die Haltestange in der Bahn anfasst.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Oktober 2020)

Zombie schrieb:


> Klar findet man in Zahlen immer irgendwelche Trends die einem in den Kram passen



So machen es die Politiker ja auch.

Politiker 1 zu Politiker 2 => Wen sollen wir die Studie machen lassen
Politiker 2 => Da muss ich erst mal nachfragen, welches Ergebniss gewünscht ist.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Oktober 2020)

Um Klarheit beim Thema Statistik zu schaffen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8lfpo49Ufw


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (21 Oktober 2020)

Zombie schrieb:


> Ich find das richtig alarmierend dass der Anteil an positiven Tests ansteigt.
> Wer mehr testet findet mehr ist logisch, solange der Anteil der positiven Tests an allen Tests konstant bleibt, dann findet man halt ein paar mehr die vorher in der Dunkelziffer untergegangen sind.
> 
> Und solche "Texas Scharfschützen" wie diesen Doktor der Philosophie, aus der Schweiz da, der sich die Statistiken so zurechtlegt wie sie in sein Weltbild passen kann ich auf den Tod nicht ausstehen. Klar findet man in Zahlen immer irgendwelche Trends die einem in den Kram passen, wenn man sie nur lange genug durch die Mangel dreht. Auch dass man Verkehrstote als ne Pandemie bezeichnen könnte, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 2019 sind 3050 Leute im Straßenverkehr gestorben. Todesfälle im Zusammenhang mit Covid waren es im Juli schon mehr als 6000. Und dass man da auch Leute dazuzählt die an Schlaganfall sterben weil sie vorher mal Covid hatten ist für mich auch kein Fehler. Covid stresst den Körper dermaßen dass der Körper bei vorhandenen Schäden schneller den Geist aufgibt.
> ...


Ich bin (fast) jeder Hinsicht bei dir und sehe das genau so.

Aber jetzt spinnen wir das Szenario mal weiter:



Zombie schrieb:


> 2019 sind 3050 Leute im Straßenverkehr gestorben. Todesfälle im Zusammenhang mit Covid waren es im Juli schon mehr als 6000. Und dass man da auch Leute dazuzählt die an Schlaganfall sterben weil sie vorher mal Covid hatten ist für mich auch kein Fehler.


Nehmen wir mal an, dass wir dieses Jahr schon 2000 Verkehrstote haben. Davon hatten 1000 schon irgendwann mal Corona oder hatten es vielleicht sogar zum Todeszeitpunkt. Und zack tauchen sie in der Statistik der Corona-Toten auf, was schlichtweg falsch ist. Ach nein - die Statistik beinhaltet ja auch die, die MIT und nicht nur AN Corona gestorben sind, und ist somit so aussagekräftig wie ein Toastbrot!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Oktober 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> .. die Statistik beinhaltet ja auch die, die MIT und nicht nur AN Corona gestorben sind, und ist somit so aussagekräftig wie ein Toastbrot!


Wieso aussagekräftig wie Toastbrot? Immerhin besteht ein Zusammenhang mit Corona. Wie würdest du denn die Corona-Sterbefälle zählen? Es ist für mich immer wieder erschreckend, wie das Volk immer wieder Phrasen in den Mund gelegt bekommt und sich um Probleme Gedanken macht, die eigentlich gar keine sind. Man könnte auch selber mal über dies und jenes nachdenken und sich eine eigene Meinung bilden. Die Mehrheit des deutschen Volkes ist dazu scheinbar nicht mehr in der Lage, was einfach nur erbärmlich ist. Das war jetzt ganz allgemein gemeint, Sven Rothenpieler.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Um Klarheit beim Thema Statistik zu schaffen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8lfpo49Ufw



Es ist natürlich für einen Pathologen manchmal auch nicht so ganz einfach. Harald Juhnke z.Bsp, in friede möge er ruhen. Als offizielle und somit statistische Todesursache gilt Herz-Kreislaufversagen, vermutlich weil gegen Ende seines Leidens sein Herz stehen geblieben ist. Inoffiziell ist er ganz langsam verhungert, was wohl auch stimmt. Ein Historiker und Philosoph würde vermutlich all seine Exzesse zelebrieren oder seine Demenzkrankheit für seinen Tod verantwortlich machen, andere wiederum einfach nur seine Altersschwäche, er war ja immerhin 75 Jahre alt geworden. Oder war es multiples Organversagen?


----------



## Zombie (21 Oktober 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> So machen es die Politiker ja auch.





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Politiker 1 zu Politiker 2 => Wen sollen wir die Studie machen lassen
> Politiker 2 => Da muss ich erst mal nachfragen, welches Ergebniss gewünscht ist.



Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. Oder auch keinem Scan den du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. 



Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, dass wir dieses Jahr schon 2000 Verkehrstote haben. Davon hatten 1000 schon irgendwann mal Corona oder hatten es vielleicht sogar zum Todeszeitpunkt. Und zack tauchen sie in der Statistik der Corona-Toten auf, was schlichtweg falsch ist. Ach nein - die Statistik beinhaltet ja auch die, die MIT und nicht nur AN Corona gestorben sind, und ist somit so aussagekräftig wie ein Toastbrot!



So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen. Wo würde man die Unterscheidung machen, wenn jemand einen Unfall hatte, weil er zuvor an einem Herzinfarkt am Steuer gestorben ist? Wenn er Corona hatte und am Aufprall gestorben ist, also kein Zusammenhang zwischen seiner Infektion und der eigentlichen Todesursache gezogen werden kann, würde ich da ne Unterscheidung ziehen. Wenn er Corona hatte und der zusätzliche Stress für den Körper mit dran Schuld sein könnte, würde ich ihn dazu zählen.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es ist für mich immer wieder erschreckend, wie das Volk immer wieder Phrasen in den Mund gelegt bekommt und sich um Probleme Gedanken macht, die eigentlich gar keine sind.



Ja, da ist was dran. Was interessiert es mich, wer wie wo dazugezählt wird. Mein Interesse bestünde darin die Infektionszahlen gering zu halten um möglichst viele Menschen davor zu bewahren zu einem Fall zu werden in welchem man eine Unterscheidung treffen müsste.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich für einen Pathologen manchmal auch nicht so ganz einfach. Harald Juhnke z.Bsp, in friede möge er ruhen. Als offizielle und somit statistische Todesursache gilt Herz-Kreislaufversagen, vermutlich weil gegen Ende seines Leidens sein Herz stehen geblieben ist. Inoffiziell ist er ganz langsam verhungert, was wohl auch stimmt. Ein Historiker und Philosoph würde vermutlich all seine Exzesse zelebrieren oder seine Demenzkrankheit für seinen Tod verantwortlich machen, andere wiederum einfach nur seine Altersschwäche, er war ja immerhin 75 Jahre alt geworden. Oder war es multiples Organversagen?


Ohja, in der Haut von dem Pathologen mochte ich nicht stecken. Was letztlich seine Todesursache war, war Organversagen, klar. Was hat das Organversagen aber ausgelöst? Trinken, Hunger oder Demenz und Bettlägerigkeit? In Frieden soll er ruhen.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Oktober 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, dass wir dieses Jahr schon 2000 Verkehrstote haben. Davon hatten 1000 schon irgendwann mal Corona oder hatten es vielleicht sogar zum Todeszeitpunkt. Und zack tauchen sie in der Statistik der Corona-Toten auf, was schlichtweg falsch ist. Ach nein - die Statistik beinhaltet ja auch die, die MIT und nicht nur AN Corona gestorben sind, und ist somit so aussagekräftig wie ein Toastbrot!



Bei Verkehrstoten wird - meines Wissens - kein Coronatest gemacht.


----------



## MFreiberger (21 Oktober 2020)

Moin,



Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei Verkehrstoten wird - meines Wissens - kein Coronatest gemacht.



... und was ist, wenn der Verkehrsunfall auf ein starken Husten zurückzuführen ist, der durch Corona ausgelöst wurde?

Nur ein kleiner Scherz 

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (21 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei Verkehrstoten wird - meines Wissens - kein Coronatest gemacht.


Das nicht, aber vielleicht hat er sich ne Woche oder zwei vorher testen lassen. Oder dürfen Corona-Getestete jetzt kein Auto mehr fahren?  Spaß!

Aber mal ernsthaft - ja, Corona ist scheiße! Ja, Corona ist gefährlich! Und ja, man sollte die Situation nicht unterschätzen.

Aber die Statistiken oder nennen wir es einmal Zahlen, die hier Tag für Tag veröffentlicht werden, sind nun einmal nicht aussagekräftig - zumindest tragen sie in keinster Weise zur Verbesserung der Lage bei.

Was interessiert es mich denn, dass insgesamt schon 300k Leute irgendwann mal Covid hatten? Was interessiert mich, wie viele Leute pro 100k Einwohner sich in den letzten 7 Tagen neu infiziert haben (außer vielleicht, damit ich die für mich in meinem Landkreis geltenden Regeln befolgen kann)?

Wichtig ist doch, wie viele Leute AKTUELL infiziert sind um das AKTUELLE Infektionsgeschehen zu beschreiben. Klar sind zur Trend- und Maßnahmenbestimmung Vergangenheitswerte relevant, aber eben nicht für alles.

Was bringt es mir zu wissen, dass wir in Deutschland Stand heute 383k Fälle hatten, davon sind Stand heute knapp 10k gestorben (mit oder an Corona) - das sind 2,6 %. Klar ist das schlimm und natürlich darf man das nicht unter den Teppich kehren.

Wie gesagt, ich bin weder Reichsbürger noch Gutmensch, noch Verschwörungstheoretiker oder Coronaleugner, aber die Zahlen (Fälle, Genesen, Inzidenz, R-Wert, etc.) helfen uns nicht weiter bzw. sind viel zu abstrakt. 

Aber hey, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nicht Virologe genug, um hier sinnvollen Senf beitragen zu können. In diesem Sinne... bleibt gesund!


----------



## vollmi (22 Oktober 2020)

Und dann gibts da diese Schwurbler





Und da frage ich mich dann schon. Kann man mit den Youtubeklicks wirklich so viel Kohle machen das man sich dafür so zum Deppen macht? Oder glauben diese Menschen das wirklich was sie so in ihren Videos verzapfen?


----------



## Ralle (22 Oktober 2020)

Ja, so kann man sich die Welt auch zurechtbiegen. 
Ob die glaubt, was sie da vorträgt? Wenn ja, kann sie ja echt keinen Spaß mehr am Leben haben. Die Arme!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Oktober 2020)

Tja, Porno war gestern. Die Kleine ist aber auch nur eine Darstellerin in einem schlechten Film. Dahinter steckt höchst wahrscheinlich ein ganzes Team von Filmemachern und selbst ernannten Philosophen. Wenn sich eine halbwegs legale Möglichkeit bietet, schnelles Geld zu machen, dann finden sich natürlich auch Leute die das tun. Und wenn ich es mir recht überlege, dann kann man es diesen Leuten nicht einmal verdenken. Unser Staat bietet jede Menge Schlupflöcher für Scharlatane und unsere Justiz lebt von diesen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Oktober 2020)

*RKI-Briefing zur Corona-Lage vom 22.10.2020*

Zur Abwechslung mal KEIN Deppengeschwätz. Auf Youtube müssten auch alle älteren Presse-Briefings zu finden sein. Anfangs gab es diese 2x pro Woche. Ich habe sie von Anfang an verfolgt.


----------



## Mrtain (22 Oktober 2020)

In Pornofilmen ergeben die Dialoge aber deutlich mehr Sinn


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (23 Oktober 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> In Pornofilmen ergeben die Dialoge aber deutlich mehr Sinn


Aber die Frage aller Fragen, warum hier eigentlich Stroh rum liegt, wird trotzdem nicht beantwortet. Dafür hatte zumindest ein Protagonist schon einmal eine Maske auf - ob er Corona kommen gesehen hat? ROFLMAO:


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2020)

Ich bin gerade unterwegs nach Süden. 
Je weiter man da hin kommt, desto scheißegaler ist den Leuten das Thema. Die Leute hier wurden scheinbar auch härter durch den ganzen Blödsinn getroffen. An vielen Hotels hängen "zu verkaufen" Schilder...

Lasst euch nicht so verarschen...
Gruß aus dem ganz bösen Risikogebiet Montenegro! *ROFL*


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Oktober 2020)

Mensch Markus, komm gesund wieder!



Markus schrieb:


> .. Die Leute hier wurden scheinbar auch härter durch den ganzen Blödsinn getroffen. An vielen Hotels hängen "zu verkaufen" Schilder...


Es ist ja nicht so wirklich lustig, wenn die Leute ihre Existenzen aufgeben müssen. Andererseits ist es da unten im Süden im Winter aber auch nicht ganz so kalt unter der Brücke.




Markus schrieb:


> .. Lasst euch nicht so verarschen......


Das widerspricht sich vielleicht ein bisschen mit deiner o.g. Feststellung. Daher frage ich mich, aus welcher Richtung dieser Spruch tutet? Von wem sollen wir uns nicht verarschen lassen?


----------



## Mrtain (23 Oktober 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Aber die Frage aller Fragen, warum hier eigentlich Stroh rum liegt, wird trotzdem nicht beantwortet. Dafür hatte zumindest ein Protagonist schon einmal eine Maske auf - ob er Corona kommen gesehen hat? ROFLMAO:


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Mensch Markus, komm gesund wieder!
> 
> Es ist ja nicht so wirklich lustig, wenn die Leute ihre Existenzen aufgeben müssen. Andererseits ist es da unten im Süden im Winter aber auch nicht ganz so kalt unter der Brücke.
> 
> ...



Von den ganzen Leuten die meinen das Covid19 das gefährlichste Virus der Welt ist. Und von denen die den zweiten Lockdown herausbeschwören. Und vor denen die schon mit dem Gedanken spielen nach den Herbstferien die Schulen zu zu lassen... 

Ich bin mir inzwischen absolut sicher dass das alles Quatsch ist und die Schäden und Folgeschäden in keinem Verhältnis zu dem angeblichen Nutzen stehen! (Wenn es denn überhaupt einen gibt). 

Ich bin noch nicht so abgestumpft Covid19 auf einen Schnupfen zu reduzieren. Aber ernst nehmen tu ich es kein bisschen mehr.

Es ist da, es wird bleiben oder es wird gehen. 
Daran ändert niemand was, auch wenn die Leute für die nächsten 3 Jahren eingesperrt werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Oktober 2020)

Auf eine einfache Grippe ist das nicht zu reduzieren, aktuell gibt es in Deutschland 
1121 Patienten die auf einer Intensivstation behandelt werden müssen, so umfangreich 
war das sicherlich bei keiner Grippewelle in den letzen Jahrzehnten.


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Von den ganzen Leuten die meinen das Covid19 das gefährlichste Virus der Welt ist. Und von denen die den zweiten Lockdown herausbeschwören. Und vor denen die schon mit dem Gedanken spielen nach den Herbstferien die Schulen zu zu lassen...
> 
> Ich bin mir inzwischen absolut sicher dass das alles Quatsch ist und die Schäden und Folgeschäden in keinem Verhältnis zu dem angeblichen Nutzen stehen! (Wenn es denn überhaupt einen gibt).
> 
> ...



Ich hatte einen Fall im Bekanntenkreis. Das war kein Spaß und definitiv schlimmer als jede Grippe und viel langwieriger mit entsprechenden sicht- und fühlbaen Folgeschäden.
Wer das mal aus Sichtweite miterlebt hat, macht sich Gedanken, besonders um Angehörige, die evtl. zur Risikogruppe gehören. 
Irgendwann weren wir das richtige Maß, den richtigen Umgang und die beste Behandlungsmöglichkeit gefunden haben. Bis dahin bleibt die
schnelle Verbreitung ein hohes Risiko.  
Ich denke Augenmaß tut ganz sicher Not, aber so zu tun, als sei das Alles nichts, funktioniert nur so lange, bis man selbst im Umfeld betroffen ist.
Ich wünsche jedem, dass das nicht passiert. Bleib gesund!


----------



## Markus (24 Oktober 2020)

Mag schon sein, aber was was gerade passiert weil meint meint Dinge tun zu müssen ist sehr viel schlimmer für sehr viel mehr Leute. Selbst in DE mit tollem Sozialsytem und Kurzarbeitergeld kostet der Blödsinn viele Existenzen.

Es gibt ethnisch schwere Entscheidungen. 
Aber hier geht es nicht darum ein Passagierflugzeug mit 300 Menschen (die sowieso sterben) abzuschießen um vielleicht 1000 andere zu reteen. Hier ist das Verhältnis ein Witz... 

Das ist jetzt nicht abschätzig gegen Betroffene gemeint. Es geht um den ganzen Zirkus der veranstaltet wird. Was er bringt sieht man z.B. dort wo sich eh keiner dran hält... Nix...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Oktober 2020)

Also, wenn ich mir verschiedenste Veröffentlichungen über das Corona-Geschehen in Montenegro ansehe, dann ist es dort nicht viel anders als bei uns in Deutschland. Die selben Maßnahmen wie Abstandsregeln, Maskentragen, zeitweise Schließungen von Kindergärten, Schulen, Universitäten, Einkaufszentren, Hotels, Spielhallen, Spielplätzen, Restaurants und Cafés, Unruhen, Polizeieinsatz mit Tränengas, Grenzschließungen, Flugstopp usw. Alles in allem nicht viel anders als bei uns auch. Der zeitliche Verlauf ist etwas anders gewesen. Montenegro war bis zum 17. März das letzte coronafreie Land Europas.

Das kann man z.Bsp. alles hier nachlesen:
COVID-19-Pandemie in Montenegro

Markus, ist das das Montenegro, wo du gerade bist? Was ist dort anders oder besser? Außer dass die Leute vielleicht generell etwas gelassener sind? Ok, es gibt wahrscheinlich dort sehr viel weniger Panikmacher als in Deutschland. Aber in Grunde genommen ist die Lage doch nicht wirklich besser? Und es stimmt auch nicht, dass dort nichts gegen Corona getan wird?


----------



## Markus (24 Oktober 2020)

Natürlich gibt es hier auch Maßnahmen.
Unter denen die Leute leiden. 
Aber Gesetze und Vorgaben werden hier scheinbar grundsätzlich "flexibler" angewendet... 

Ich will nicht sagen, dass das gut ist, aber es zeigt das es in diesem Fall kaum einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Oktober 2020)

Wie so etwas kippen kann hat man doch in Tschechien gesehen.
Anfang des Jahres waren die durch ihre strickten Maßnahmen verschont
geblieben, nach meinem Urlaub in Karlsbad in September sind die Zahlen,
hochgegangen 

Zur Zeit sind wir im Kreis Paderborn, das letzte Gallische Dorf in NRW, wo
was nicht Rot ist auf der Landkarte. 

Anhang anzeigen 51376


----------



## Markus (24 Oktober 2020)

Ich war vor 2,3 Monaten in CZ.
Nach der Grenze musste ich tanken. 
Nachdem ich in der Tanke war habe ich gaaaaz laaaangsam meine Maske abgenommen bevor jemand anfängt auf mich zu schießen. 
Es war eine schöne Maskenfreie Woche inkl. Einkaufen, Restaurants,... Das war nach der von dir beschrieben "Katastrophe".
Ein a bekannter war dort auch in ner Diskothek mit mehreren 100 Leuten, dass muss meiner Meinung nach aber nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Oktober 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .. nach meinem Urlaub in Karlsbad in September sind die Zahlen, hochgegangen  ..


In China warst du Ende letzten Jahres aber nicht zufällig?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Oktober 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich war vor 2,3 Monaten in CZ...


Tschechien hatte von der ersten Welle kaum etwas ab bekommen. Dort stiegen die Zahlen erst Anfang September. In den letzten Tagen steigen sie sogar ziemlich rasant.


----------



## Mrtain (24 Oktober 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Es geht um den ganzen Zirkus der veranstaltet wird. Was er bringt sieht man z.B. dort wo sich eh keiner dran hält... Nix...



Das es dort nichts bewirkt, wo sich keiner dran hält, verwundert mich jetzt nicht......


----------



## Markus (24 Oktober 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Das es dort nichts bewirkt, wo sich keiner dran hält, verwundert mich jetzt nicht......



Ganz genau so habe ich das gemeint. 
Vielen Dank für deinen treffenden Kommentar, jetzt sehe ich plötzlich klarer. 

Mein erfürchtiger und von jeglicher Ironie befreiter Dank soll dir gewiss sein.


----------



## Markus (24 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Tschechien hatte von der ersten Welle kaum etwas ab bekommen. Dort stiegen die Zahlen erst Anfang September. In den letzten Tagen steigen sie sogar ziemlich rasant.



Ich gehe davon aus dass die Testkapazität dort ähnlich steigt wie im Rest der Welt. In DE waren es mal 100k pro Woche, vor ein paar Wochen waren es 850k (1% der Bevölkerung pro Woche!), keine Ahnung wo sie jetzt sind... Ich schenke dem Thema wie bereits gesagt keine nennenswerte Aufmerksamkeit mehr - ich habe was das betrifft damit abgeschlossen. Ich war am Anfang brav und habe habe auf die "Experten" gehört, es war aber nicht möglich mich abschließend davon zu überzeugen.

Mich interessiert nur noch wie man den Schwachsinn beenden und reduzieren kann bzw. wer die Rechnung zahlen muss...


----------



## Captain Future (24 Oktober 2020)

Meine Schwiegermutter hat COVID und mein Schwiegervater nicht obwohl die in einem Haushalt eng beieinander sind.
Die Schwiegermutter gehört mit Asthma und einer leichten COPD zu der Risikogruppe.

Schwiegermutter hat sich bei der Altenpflege angesteckt und was soll ich sagen..... verläuft wie eine Grippe.
Ich glaube auch das es von der Politik viel zu dramatisiert wird. 

Die Rechnung zahlen wir alle aber das machen wir ja gerne auch bei anderen Dingen.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Oktober 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Schwiegermutter hat sich bei der Altenpflege angesteckt und was soll ich sagen..... verläuft wie eine Grippe.
> Ich glaube auch das es von der Politik viel zu dramatisiert wird.



Hat dann die Politik die Intensivstationen im Frühjahr und auch jetzt so langsam wieder mit Statisten und / oder Hypochondern gefüllt?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Oktober 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> .. es war aber nicht möglich mich abschließend davon zu überzeugen.
> 
> Mich interessiert nur noch wie man den Schwachsinn beenden und reduzieren kann bzw. wer die Rechnung zahlen muss...



Den Schwachsinn einfach ausknipsen, Markus  !
Wenn das mal einfach so ginge. Mit gefangen, mit gehangen, da kommt keiner von uns einfach so davon. Wer am Ende bezahlt, dürfte eigentlich auch keine Frage sein.

Man hatte irgend wann die Anzahl der Testkapazitäten erhöht. Nach Angaben des RKI ist die Anzahl jedoch in den letzten Wochen in etwa unverändert geblieben, wohl aber nicht die Ergebnisse. Anfangs gab es in etwa 1% positive Fälle, vor ein paar Tagen waren es bereits 3%. Das ist das Dreifache, Tendenz stark steigend. Genauere Zahlen kann man beim RKI nachlesen. Im oben verlinktem Briefing werden diese Zahlen auch genannt. Des weiteren steckt man sich durch einen Test in der Regel nicht an. Dann wäre noch die ebenfalls steigende Zahl der Intensiv-Fälle. Es werden bereits wieder Intensiv-Patienten aus dem Ausland (u.a. Niederlande) nach Deutschland geflogen. Das sind Tatsachen, die man nicht einfach ignorieren kann! In sämtlichen Nachbarländern steigen die Infektionen momentan rapide an und bei uns natürlich auch. Was glaubst du, wie schnell die Intensivkapazitäten ausgeschöpft sind? Ich hoffe nicht, dass wir das erleben müssen.


----------



## Captain Future (24 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hat dann die Politik die Intensivstationen im Frühjahr und auch jetzt so langsam wieder mit Statisten und / oder Hypochondern gefüllt?



Bist du Oberarzt und sprichst aus eigener Erfahrung oder siehst du nur die nachgerichteten Nachrichten ? ...Jeder soll glauben was er möchte zum Thema COVID....
Ich bin eher der gleichen Meinung wie Markus... und nehme den Quatsch nicht mehr für voll.

Die Meinung habe ich aber schon länger.... und da in dem Altenheim meiner Schwiegermutter die Leute auch nicht sterben wie die Fliegen.... denke ich mir meinen Teil.


----------



## Markus (24 Oktober 2020)

Mich haben ähnliche Fälle in meiner Meinungsfindumg mit gelenkt.
Bekanntet 74, alles ein Witz gewesen. 
Vor allem das drumrum, Weder er wurde vor seiner Entlassung nochmal getestet noch diejenigen (nicht mal seine Frau) die mit ihm zusammen waren.

Kenne auch jüngere Leute die positiv waren, die hatten mit anderen Dingen in ihrer Vergangenheit wesentlich größere Probleme. Sie blieben zuhause weil es verordnet wurde, nicht weil sie sich schlecht gefühlt haben. 

Was das Thema "Fakten" angeht, dafür bin ich nicht mehr empfänglich. Ich wehre mich etwas gegen diese Verschwörungstheotethiker. Aber es dürfte jedem klar sein das "Fakten" in so einem Fall schon einen gewissen Spielraum haben was Priorisierung, Inszenierung, Selektion, Gestaltung und Aufbereitung angeht.

Wenn ich mein bisheriges Leben so betrachte, dann sind 80% der Leute die mir über Weg gelaufen sind ohnehin nur Schwätzer und Wichtigtuer gewesen. Sicher haben es davon auch ein paar in die Politik geschafft oder haben Karriere als "Experte" gemacht... Ich will nicht alles schlecht reden und möchte mich nicht einfach ins Fahrwasser von Verschwörungstheoretikern geben, aber ich glaube nicht mehr alles blind.

Und meine eigene Wahrnehmung (die sich deutlich weiter erstreckt als innerhalb der Sichtweite der Kapelle meines 80 Seelen Dorfes) nehme ich eine völlig andere Realität war. Als die, die mache im TV wahrnehmen. 

Das ich seit bestimmt 15 Jahren kein TV mehr empfange geschweige denn solche Nachrichten schaue habe ich glaub an anderer Stelle schon mal erwähnt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Oktober 2020)

Kein TV finde ich schon mal gut. Von Nachrichten, Werbung und sonstigen Medien lasse ich mich auch nicht berieseln, nicht mal eine Tageszeitung lese ich. Aber wenn mich ein Thema interessiert, suche ich mir möglichst fundierte Informationen. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie es weiter geht mit dem Thema.

Für mich geht's jetzt erst mal zum Wellness  !


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Oktober 2020)

Die Problematik bei der ganzen Bewertung ist ja, das wenn die Politiker
nichts oder weniger machen, das Sie genauso angeprangert werden als 
wenn Sie etwas machen. 
Ist schon schwierig in so einer Demokratie ... gut das wir sie haben!


----------



## Rudi (24 Oktober 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Problematik bei der ganzen Bewertung ist ja, das wenn die Politiker
> nichts oder weniger machen, das Sie genauso angeprangert werden als
> wenn Sie etwas machen.


Dafür bedienen Sie sich auch mehr als fürstlich. Bringen ja auch 100 mal mehr Leistung wie der dumme Arbeiter.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Oktober 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Dafür bedienen Sie sich auch mehr als fürstlich. Bringen ja auch 100 mal mehr Leistung wie der dumme Arbeiter.



Da gibt es solche und solche!

Speziell unsere Kanzlerin, ob Mann Sie mag. Oder auch nicht,
Faul ist die bestimmt nicht und das Sie Zuviel verdient kann man
auch nicht behaupten. 
Im Vergleich zb der Merz der gerne Kanzler werden möchte, hat
bestimmt ohne Politik sein auskommen.


----------



## Mrtain (24 Oktober 2020)

@Markus
Wenn du dich auf den Schlips getreten fühlst, sorry, war nicht meine Absicht.
Tu mir ein gefallen, mach deinen Dank wieder rückgängig. Auf so ein Kindergartengeplänkel kann ich verzichten — und auf nicht ernstgemeinte „Danke“ auch!


----------



## Blockmove (24 Oktober 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Bist du Oberarzt und sprichst aus eigener Erfahrung oder siehst du nur die nachgerichteten Nachrichten ?



Nein, ich bin kein Oberarzt. Aber meine Schwägerin ist Krankenschwester auf der Intensivstation einer der größten Kliniken Bayerns.
Ich denke nicht, dass ihre Schilderungen über COVID 19, Krankenverlauf, Umstände und Arbeitsbelastung „nachgerichtet“ sind.


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2020)

Es fühlt sich heute eben jeder zum Experten berufen. Und Verschwörung wird allenthalben gewittert. Jeder will sich immer nur bereichern, Politiker zuerst, Geheimbünde sitzen unter dem Reichstag und lenken das Ganze. Und niemand glaubt niemandem, nein man glaubt dem, der am dreistesten lügt, man sehe nach USA.

Ich finde so manche Aussage in diesem Thread reichlich menschenverachtend, auch wenn man ein Mäntelchen darüberdeckt. Erschreckend.

Es mag sein und sich später herausstellen, dass einige Maßnahmen überzogen waren, Fehler gemacht wurden. Das ist ganz klar, wir haben so eine Situation zum ersten Mal in der von und erlebten Zeit. 
Egal wie man es macht, läßt man Corona frei laufen, sind die Beschuldigungen anders herum.

Wer will abwägen Markus, du ??? Geh hin ins Alterheim zur Oma und sag ihr, dass sie nicht wichtig ist, weil alt, du mußt abwägen, sie oder die Firma XY.

Natürlich müssen wir die Wirtschaft am Laufen halten, dafür gehe ich notfalls eben nicht in Urlaub, trage eine Maske, halte Abstand etc. Das sind doch minimale Opfer, ehrlich, das ist doch nichts zu dem, was unsere Großeltern ertragen mußten. Wir heulen hier auf höchstem Niveau.

@Captain
Ja, es gibt Leute die haben wirklich Glück und die haben "nur" Grippesymptome. Schön zu hören, dass du so toll Verallgemeinern kannst und so gründliche Schlüsse ziehst.


----------



## Captain Future (25 Oktober 2020)

@Ralle
Wenn es für dich eine so große Gefahr darstellt dann ist das ok aber dein Moralapostel schreiben und deine Probleme 
das nicht alle so denken und empfinden wie Du beim Thema Corona läßt tief blicken.

Ich habe keine Probleme damit wenn Menschen zu bestimmt Themen eine andere Ansicht haben.
Und wie Du auf so einen Müll kommst „Menschenverachtung“ kann ich hier bei den letzten Beiträgen nicht erkennen.

Muß aber dazu sagen das ich nicht alles gelesen habe..... nur zur Info.


----------



## acid (25 Oktober 2020)

Bezeichnend für diese Zeit ist es schon, dass man sofort als Aluhutträger oder Verschwörungstheoretiker bezeichnet wird, sobald man etwas kritisch hinterfragt oder es gar wagt, kontrovers zu diskutieren.

In den meisten Medien liest man nur noch den Einheitsbrei den die Politiker oder gleichgerichtete Institute von sich geben. Kritische Stimmen werden mundtot gemacht oder mit einem Shitstorm in sozialen Netzen überschüttet. Es mag makaber sein, aber es gab schon mal eine Zeit, in der die Medien nur noch einseitig berichtet haben. Einige Jahre später fragte man sich dann "Wie hat es nur so weit kommen können?".

Aber wenn es nach Dr. Drosten oder anderen "Experten" geht, hätte uns ja schon die letzte Vogelgrippe dahingerafft. Der Schaden, welcher durch diese Fehleinschätzung entstanden ist, ist auch nicht unerheblich.


----------



## hucki (25 Oktober 2020)

Anhang anzeigen 51380


Aus einem Interview von Rafaela von Bredow mit Historiker Bernd Gutberlet über die Frage, wie irrational Menschen schon früher auf Seuchen reagierten.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Oktober 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Bezeichnend für diese Zeit ist es schon, dass man sofort als Aluhutträger oder Verschwörungstheoretiker bezeichnet wird, sobald man etwas kritisch hinterfragt oder es gar wagt, kontrovers zu diskutieren.
> 
> In den meisten Medien liest man nur noch den Einheitsbrei den die Politiker oder gleichgerichtete Institute von sich geben. Kritische Stimmen werden mundtot gemacht oder mit einem Shitstorm in sozialen Netzen überschüttet. Es mag makaber sein, aber es gab schon mal eine Zeit, in der die Medien nur noch einseitig berichtet haben. Einige Jahre später fragte man sich dann "Wie hat es nur so weit kommen können?".



Wenn ich nun aber gerade deinen Beitrag mit der Formulierung "gleichgerichtete Medien" lese, dann greifst du damit eine Formulierungen der Verschwörungstheoretiker auf.
Du ziehst hier einen Vergleich mit den Medien in NS-Zeit. Dann solltest du dich auch mal damit beschäftigen wie die Medien damals "gleichgerichtet" wurden.
Mir ist bislang nicht bekannt, dass die Redaktionen Besuch von Herren in Ledermänteln bekommen haben.
Und genauso wenig, habe ich gehört, dass jemand auf Grund seiner Ansichten zu Corona plötzlich verschwunden ist.

Du hast recht damit, dass man die Handlungen der Politik kritisch hinterfragen muß.
Es geht hier letztlich um heftige Eingriffe in Persönlichkeitsrechte (Versammlungsverbot, Reiseverbot, Maskenpflicht, ...).
Genauso sind die wirtschaftlichen Massnahmen nicht unbedingt und Förderungen nicht unbedingt sinnvoll.
Was bzw. wem helfen z.B. 3% Mehrwertsteuersenkung?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2020)

> Genauso sind die wirtschaftlichen Massnahmen nicht unbedingt und Förderungen nicht unbedingt sinnvoll.
> Was bzw. wem helfen z.B. 3% Mehrwertsteuersenkung?



Vielleicht der Wirtschaft, diese 3% können der Anreiz
sein eine Investition zu tätigen. Die Deutschen wollen
ja immer Sparfüchse sein. 

Ich habe zb gerade ein Fahrrad gekauft (ohne Motor)
was ich *vielleicht* erst nächstes Jahr kaufen wollte.


----------



## acid (25 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun aber gerade deinen Beitrag mit der Formulierung "gleichgerichtete Medien" lese,




Entschuldigung, aber ich sagte nicht "gleichgerichtete Medien" sondern "gleichgerichtete Institute". Dabei spreche ich von Instituten, die Studien produzieren, die alle Maßnahmen der Regierung in Schutz nehmen, gleich wie faktenlos die Grundlage der Studie ist. Eingeschlossen sogenannte "Experten", die sich wie ein Fähnchen im politischen Wind drehen. 

Dass mein Vergleich sehr makaber ist, ist mir bewusst. Heute sind es keine Herren in schwarzen Mänteln, sondern politisch und medial hochgehaltene Angst. Und Angst davor, öffentlich verschmäht zu werden, weil man eine andere Meinung hat, nun...

Hätte es zur letzten Grippewelle eine Registrierungspflicht im Gastgewerbe gegeben, wären die Datenschützer meterhoch gesprungen. Warum hat die WHO nicht schon vor Jahren das Tragen von Masken zur Grippezeit empfohlen? Wie viele Leben wären dadurch gerettet worden?

Man muss bei diesen ganzen Maßnahmen immer Schaden und Wirkung gegenüberstellen. Aber das hast du ja meiner Aussage entnommen bzw. bist selber dieser Meinung. 

Zumindest in Österreich regt sich immer stärkerer Wiederstand, auch von vielen Ärzten, gegen die fragwürdige Teststrategie, Panikmache mit errechneten Zahlen und derartigen Maßnahmen mit zweifelhafter Wirkung.


----------



## Ralle (25 Oktober 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Wenn es für dich eine so große Gefahr darstellt dann ist das ok aber dein Moralapostel schreiben und deine Probleme
> das nicht alle so denken und empfinden wie Du beim Thema Corona läßt tief blicken.
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch keine Probleme mit anderen Ansichten, aktikuliere aber meine Meinung und vertrete die auch. Dafür werde ich gelegentlich beschimpft, du hast das "Gutmensch" vergessen, das ist die nächste Stufe! Nicht akzeptabel ist es aber, andere zu gefährden und das tun leider viele, die meinen alles ist nur Hysterie. Sie dir die Berichte über die letzten 24 Stunden in Berlin an. Das ist also ok? 600 Feiernde ohne jeden Schutz in einer Lokalität? Daas ist  einfach nur  bekloppt, tut mir leid, das hat auch ncihts mit  Verschwörungstheorie zu tun.

@acid

Das stimmt so gar nicht, was du da erzählst. Gerade Leute, die so argumentieren, wie du es beschreibst, kommen im Nachsatz häufig mit Begründungen, die oft unbewiesen, irgendwo aufgeschnappt und nicht verifiziert sind. Dann frage ich nach, will mehr Hintergrund. Wenn ich solche Aussagen anzweifele und nachfrage, wie, warum, wer, bekomme ich IMMER zu hören, ich würde sie beschuldigen, Verschwörungstheorien anzuhängen. Das ist Quatsch, ehrlich.


----------



## Captain Future (25 Oktober 2020)

So unrecht hat Acid nicht...
Auf alle Fälle gibt es in den letzten Monaten nur noch zwei Themen..... 
Corona oder hinter jedem Busch sitzt ein Nazi mal abgesehen davon das so Begriffe wie Nazi, Populist, Aluhutträger und Rechtsextrem
für mich komplett ihre Wirkung verloren haben weil jeder der nicht mit dem Strom schwimmt angeblich einer davon ist.

Ich persönlich halte die Berichterstattung nicht mehr für Neutral und meinem Gefühl nach soll man immer mehr in eine Richtung auf Spur gebracht werden.
Deshalb mach ich mein Ding so wie ich es für Richtig halte... ganz einfach


----------



## Captain Future (25 Oktober 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> du hast das "Gutmensch" vergessen



Oh Ralle .... leichte Probleme hast du aber. Du bist kein Gutmensch das habe ich auch nicht vergessen und auch nicht geschrieben.
Aber lassen wir das. Ich habe meine Meinung geschrieben so wie Du auch. Also schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Zombie (26 Oktober 2020)

@ Markus & Co., es kann alles wahr sein was du sagst, dass das überzogen ist und alles. Solange bis du oder einer der dir nahe steht mit einem Stamm infiziert ist der wirklich rein haut. Mir wird Angst und bange wenn ich höre dass einige sich fühlten als würden sie bei lebendigem Leibe ersticken. Oder den Erzählungen derjenigen lauschen musst, die erzählen wie ihr Ehemann im Krankenhausbett abgetrennt durch eine Schleusentür und eine Glasscheibe nach Luft japst und zitternd um Hilfe fleht bevor die Beruhigungsmittel wirken und er in einen Schlaf gleitet aus dem er leider nicht mehr erwacht ist.

Ich find das einfach abartig wie hier manche die Gefährlichkeit des Virus herunterspielen. Jeder ist hier Arnold Strongman, bis es ihn erwischt. Ich kenne auch einige die haben nix vom Virus mitbekommen. Ein Kollege mit dem ich zur Hochzeit der ersten Welle ne Woche lang jeden Tagzusammen auf Baustelle gefahren bin, hatte Corona. Symptom war Geruchsverlust, sonst nix.
Mein Test war auch negativ, aber trotzdem ging mir der Arsch auf Grundeis. Wenn die Eltern im Pflegeheim noch versorgt werden können, ist das ja gut. Was machen aber die, die ihre ELtern zu Hause behalten müssen, weil im Pflegeheim um die Ecke kein Platz mehr ist? Wenn die Corona bekommen und ihre Eltern nicht mehr pflegen können weil sie im Krankenhaus liegen?

Klar wirken aktuell so manche Maßnahmen überzogen, aber das ist doch wie im Projektverlauf bei dem man hinter der Zeit liegt. Man macht was man zu dem Zeitpunkt als die besten Maßnahmen sieht und erst wenn es vorbei ist, kann man wirklich sagen das hat gewirkt und das nicht.
Anders als in einer Welt, in der alles perfekt verläuft und jeder sich dauerhaft an die Maßnahmen hält, steuern wir auf einen vermutlichen zweiten Lockdown hin, weil sich eben niemand an die verdammten Maßnahmen hält. Manche Sachen kann man an die Situation angepasst sicherlich etwas aufweichen, aber verdammt nochmal, Maske auf wenn man mit mehreren Leuten in einem Raum zusammen ist.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 Oktober 2020)

Jeder Mensch reagiert doch anders auf Krankheiten - Risikogruppe hin oder her. Den einen erwischt es stärker, den anderen weniger stark. Das ist bei einer Grippe nicht anders - der eine hat ein bisschen Schnupfen und den andern haut's voll aus den Socken.

Ich habe gestern gehört, dass der Hygieneleiter eines hiesigen Krankenhauses meinte, dass die Coronatests gar nicht zwischen Grippe, Erkältung oder Corona unterscheidet. Ich kann es nicht verifizieren, da ich kein Virologe oder Mediziner bin, aber das wäre natürlich der Hammer schlecht hin und würde mich auch in folgender These bestätigen:

Wir wissen angeblich so wenig über das Virus und forschen an einem Impfstoff, den es aber erst geben kann, wenn wir das Virus (besser) verstehen. Aber auf Corona testen konnte man schon seit Anbeginn der Pandemie. Wie geht das? Wie kann ich einen Test entwickeln ohne das Virus zu kennen? Aber für einen Impfstoff reicht das nicht?

Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Fachmann auf diesem Gebiet (wie wahrscheinlich die meisten hier), aber um es mal mit Labbadias Worten zu sagen, glaube ich auch so langsam, dass das Thema "von den Medien hochsterilisiert" und immer mehr zum Politikum wird.


----------



## Zombie (26 Oktober 2020)

Das Virus ist ja ne neue Form des schon bekannten Corona Erregers. Demzufolge könnte ein Test auf den Corona Erreger, der auf gewisse Eigenheiten des Erregers reagiert (Botenstoffe, Verbindugsports zu anderen Zellen, etc) auch hier funktionieren. 
So wie das Mittel das Krebszellen auf dem CT aufleuchten lässt, die Zellen aus dem umgebenden Gewebe aber nicht markiert. Das funktioniert, obwohl man den Krebs noch nicht genau verstanden hat und noch keine Impfung dagegen existiert.


----------



## dingo (26 Oktober 2020)

Falls Ihr es immer noch nicht verstanden habt:

Auch wenn jemand keine oder leichte Symptome bei einer Infektion hat, ist derjenige hoch Ansteckend für jeden anderen.
Die rasende weltweite Verbreitung hat es bewiesen.

Die Blutgruppe spielt z.B. zum Verlauf einer Infektion eine Rolle, Gruppe 0 hat fast keine Symptome.
Die  Gruppen A & B haben, wenn schwerer Verlauf meist mit Folgeschäden  zu kämpfen, Geruch- Geschmacksinn, Impotenz, Reduzierte Lungen/  Herzleistung usw.

Kommt ein Infizierter in stationäre Behandlung  wird dieser Isoliert. Das eben nach Möglichkeit, so wie es z.B. in  Spanien oder Italien halt nicht funktionierte.
Ich möchte nicht wegen gebrochenem Bein ins Krankenhaus, um dann mit irgendwelchen Viren angesteckt zu werden.

Ich wette das  diejenigen, die meinen es wird weltweit ein unnötiger Zirkus  veranstaltet, sind garantiert diejenigen, welche Empört sind, weil Sie  als Infizierter in einem Feldlazarett neben dem Krankenhaus bleiben  müssen, weil die Kapazitäten für einen großen Ansturm nicht ausreichen.

Das gilt es zu vermeiden, sonst nichts!

Und  diese "Meinung - es würde unnötig in der Presse oder Nachrichten  dramatisiert" macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, die Maßnahmen sind weltweit  Ähnlich.

Ich bin für Meinungsfreiheit, kann jeder schreiben/  sagen wie er will, nur sind die meisten die nur nörgeln & keinerlei  Vorschläge geben, wie es besser gemacht werden könnte, schlicht nur  Klugscheißer


----------



## JesperMP (26 Oktober 2020)

Hucki's Beitrag (beitrag 655) erklärt, wie ich es sehe.
Diejenigen die behaupten dass die Vorsichtsmassnahmen übertrieben sind, berücksichtigen nicht dass die Vorsichtsmassnahmen tatsächlich dazu beitragen die Ausbreitung des Virus zu verringern.


----------



## Tol3l3e (26 Oktober 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern gehört, dass der Hygieneleiter eines hiesigen Krankenhauses meinte, dass die Coronatests gar nicht zwischen Grippe, Erkältung oder Corona unterscheidet. Ich kann es nicht verifizieren, da ich kein Virologe oder Mediziner bin, aber das wäre natürlich der Hammer schlecht hin und würde mich auch in folgender These bestätigen:
> 
> Wir wissen angeblich so wenig über das Virus und forschen an einem Impfstoff, den es aber erst geben kann, wenn wir das Virus (besser) verstehen. Aber auf Corona testen konnte man schon seit Anbeginn der Pandemie. Wie geht das? Wie kann ich einen Test entwickeln ohne das Virus zu kennen? Aber für einen Impfstoff reicht das nicht?



Der Coronatest ist ein PCR-Test, in etwa das präziseste Instrument, um bestimmte DNA Sequenzen zu erkennen. Jeder Virenstamm hat so genannte Marker, die für eine eindeutige Identifizierung reichen. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, das Informationen auf Hörensagen basieren sowieso nicht immer die besten sind und der PCR Test sehr genau zwischen Corona-Viren und Grippe-(Influenza) Virene unterscheiden kann.

Das ein Test relativ einfach durchzuführen ist, kann man sich ja auch damit erklären, dass der Virus im Rachenspeichel bzw. Nasenschnotter sitzt. Die Proben aus dem Körper entnomemn werden und dann im Labor getestet werden. Es findet also kein Eingriff auf zellularer Ebene im Körper statt.
Ein Impfstoff wird dem Körper ja injiziert, so dass der Impfstoff bei einer Corona Erkrankung die Viren bekämpfen soll. Dass man bei sowas natürlich aufpassen sollte, dass der Impfstoff nicht irgendwelche Nebenwirkung im Körper entwickelt bzw. der Impfstoff auch die benötigten Antikörper bildet, versteht sich hoffentlich von selbst.


----------



## Zombie (26 Oktober 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Falls Ihr es immer noch nicht verstanden habt:





dingo schrieb:


> Auch wenn jemand keine oder leichte Symptome bei einer Infektion hat, ist derjenige hoch Ansteckend für jeden anderen.
> Die rasende weltweite Verbreitung hat es bewiesen.
> 
> Die Blutgruppe spielt z.B. zum Verlauf einer Infektion eine Rolle, Gruppe 0 hat fast keine Symptome.
> ...




DAS, genau DAS, was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen


----------



## Blockmove (26 Oktober 2020)

Tol3l3e schrieb:


> Der Coronatest ist ein PCR-Test, in etwa das präziseste Instrument, um bestimmte DNA Sequenzen zu erkennen. Jeder Virenstamm hat so genannte Marker, die für eine eindeutige Identifizierung reichen. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, das Informationen auf Hörensagen basieren sowieso nicht immer die besten sind und der PCR Test sehr genau zwischen Corona-Viren und Grippe-(Influenza) Virene unterscheiden kann.
> 
> Das ein Test relativ einfach durchzuführen ist, kann man sich ja auch damit erklären, dass der Virus im Rachenspeichel bzw. Nasenschnotter sitzt. Die Proben aus dem Körper entnomemn werden und dann im Labor getestet werden. Es findet also kein Eingriff auf zellularer Ebene im Körper statt.
> Ein Impfstoff wird dem Körper ja injiziert, so dass der Impfstoff bei einer Corona Erkrankung die Viren bekämpfen soll. Dass man bei sowas natürlich aufpassen sollte, dass der Impfstoff nicht irgendwelche Nebenwirkung im Körper entwickelt bzw. der Impfstoff auch die benötigten Antikörper bildet, versteht sich hoffentlich von selbst.



Es gibt 2 Sorten Tests:


 Zum einen die beschriebenen PCR-Tests. Diese Tests sind präzise, aber verhältnismässig aufwenig.
 Zum anderen die Antigen-Tests. Diese Tests sind mehr oder minder noch im Entwicklungsstatium und weisen eine höhere Fehlerhäufigkeit auf.
Es werden recht häufig falsch positiv Ergebnisse ausgegeben. Aber die Tests eigenen sich für schnelle Massentest. 


So wie ich es verstehe soll das Ziel sein mehrstufig zu testen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Kurzschlusser (26 Oktober 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach ist an der jetzigen Situation nur die Mentalität einiger Deutscher schuld die anscheinend der Meinung sind, wenn sie mal ein Jahr lang nicht Urlaub in Spanien / Italien oder sonstwo machen, krepieren müssen.

Wie war denn die Situation Mitte des Jahres, wir hatten rückläufige Infektionszahlen und sind allmählich ein kleines bisschen Richtung Alltag zurückgekehrt und was kam dann... man konnte wieder überall Urlaub machen wie man lustig war. An der Grenze konnte man sich freiwillig testen lassen, aber das haben ja nur ~1% aller Reiserückkehrer gemacht - das hab ich am eigenen Leib erfahren, und nein nicht weil ich im Urlaub im Ausland war, sondern weil ich mit einem Reiserückkehrer aus Italien zusammen war der erst 72 Stunden nach Testung sein positives Testergebnis erhielt, obwohl es hieß, sollte er positiv sein, bekommt er innerhalb 24 Stunden Bescheid. 
So und was passiert mit den Rückkehrern, schleppen wieder unbewusst das Virus ins Land das keiner mehr die Infektionskette nachvollziehen kann und zack, sind wir hier.

Darüber kann man jetzt sicherlich streiten aber meiner Meinung nach war die Öffnung der Grenzen der Auslöser für die jetzige Situation.


----------



## Zombie (27 Oktober 2020)

Der Artikel gibt in relativ einfachen Worten wieder was die Ursache für die zweite Welle sein könnte.

https://scilogs.spektrum.de/fischblog/warum-die-fallzahlen-trotz-masken-so-stark-steigen/?utm_source=pocket-newtab-global-de-DE


----------



## Blockmove (27 Oktober 2020)

Zombie schrieb:


> Der Artikel gibt in relativ einfachen Worten wieder was die Ursache für die zweite Welle sein könnte.
> 
> https://scilogs.spektrum.de/fischblog/warum-die-fallzahlen-trotz-masken-so-stark-steigen/?utm_source=pocket-newtab-global-de-DE



Also das kann ich noch kürzer und einfacher:
Wenn's draussen kalt ist, sind innen mehr Menschen.
Und innen steckt man sich leichter an.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Oktober 2020)

Da das Thema ja doch sehr heiß Diskutiert wird, war ich mal so dreist und
habe eine Umfrage angefügt. Man kann mehrer Optionen anwählen und Sie
ist natürlich geheim.


----------



## Faceman (27 Oktober 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da das Thema ja doch sehr heiß Diskutiert wird, war ich mal so dreist und
> habe eine Umfrage angefügt. Man kann mehrer Optionen anwählen und Sie
> ist natürlich geheim.



Vielleicht kann man dass mit den wirtschaftlichen Folgen noch splitten in positive / negative.
Es gibt nämlich auch wirtschaftliche Profiteure dieser Krise.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Oktober 2020)

Faceman schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man dass mit den wirtschaftlichen Folgen noch splitten in positive / negative.
> Es gibt nämlich auch wirtschaftliche Profiteure dieser Krise.



es gehen nicht mehr wie 10 Fragen.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Oktober 2020)

Faceman schrieb:


> Es gibt nämlich auch wirtschaftliche Profiteure dieser Krise.



Das stimmt eindeutig.
Unser Konzern gehört auch dazu und das trotz 2 bzw. 3 Wochen Lockdown in allen Werken weltweit.
Ich hab neulich gelesen, dass der Großteil des Handwerks und des produzierenden Gewerbes kaum betroffen war / ist.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Faceman (27 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das stimmt eindeutig.
> Unser Konzern gehört auch dazu und das trotz 2 bzw. 3 Wochen Lockdown in allen Werken weltweit.
> Ich hab neulich gelesen, dass der Großteil des Handwerks und des produzierenden Gewerbes kaum betroffen war / ist.
> 
> ...



Ja, wir auch ganz eindeutig. Und während der Corona Hochphase Anfang des Jahres liefen Baugewerbe usw... genau so weiter.
Dann gibt es noch Mitarbeiter, welche in Schicht geschickt wurden, dadurch Zulagen erhielten sowie Corona Hilfen.

Und Firmen, die aufgrund der Corona Krise erstmals Rekordumsätze erreichten.

Aber von denen hört mal hier leider nichts. Jammern ist halt beliebter.


----------



## Zombie (27 Oktober 2020)

Naja, in den USA wo Hire and Fire erlaubt ist, hat der Ausbruch der Krise zu einer Entlassungswelle gesorgt die ihresgleichen sucht.
Wir gucken halt gerne über den Teich und sehen was da abgeht. Hat nix mit Jammern zu tun, sondern eher mit Angst.


----------



## Rudi (27 Oktober 2020)

Zombie schrieb:


> Naja, in den USA wo Hire and Fire erlaubt ist, hat der Ausbruch der Krise zu einer Entlassungswelle gesorgt die ihresgleichen sucht.
> Wir gucken halt gerne über den Teich und sehen was da abgeht. Hat nix mit Jammern zu tun, sondern eher mit Angst.



Ich denke man sollte viel eher hier beobachten was abgeht. USA ist für mich kein Vorbild.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Oktober 2020)

Faceman schrieb:


> .. Und Firmen, die aufgrund der Corona Krise erstmals Rekordumsätze erreichten.... Jammern ist halt beliebter.


Na klar, der kleine brave Bürger freut sich über den Begriff "Rekordumsatz"  ! Mir stellt sich die Frage, welche Branchen das sind? Wer sind die Kunden, die diese Rekordumsätze finanzieren, und vor allem warum tun sie das? Wer erzielt aus diesen Rekordumsätzen einen Gewinn?

Und warum kann ich es nicht als Gewinn abbuchen, wenn ich mein defektes Auto zur Werkstatt bringe?


Anhang anzeigen 51413


----------



## Rudi (27 Oktober 2020)

@ Onkel
Ich verstehe deine Antwort nicht. Was willst Du damit sagen? Evtl. mal für mich verständlich übersetzen.
Danke.


----------



## Rudi (27 Oktober 2020)

Die Frage " ich glaube an eine Verschwörung" ist denke ich hier sinnlos ! Würde vorschlagen: "das hat einen anderen Hintergrund"


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Oktober 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> @ Onkel
> Ich verstehe deine Antwort nicht. Was willst Du damit sagen? Evtl. mal für mich verständlich übersetzen.
> Danke.



Naja, nicht immer wenn eine Firma einen Rekordumsatz macht, ist das letzten Endes wirklich positiv. Ich könnte mir denken, dass derzeit die Medizin- und Pharmaindustrie sowie massenweise Zulieferer sehr viel mehr zu tun haben als sonst. Hier wachsen die Umsätze und hier entstehen Kosten, die jeder fleißige Bürger von uns mit Versicherungen, Steuern und Inflation zu tragen hat. Das sind Umsätze, die positiv in die Wirtschaftsleistung eingehen, denke ich zumindest. Genau betrachtet, wird aber nichts erwirtschaftet, sondern notwendigerweise ausgegeben, um "Betriebsmittel" zu erhalten bzw. zu reparieren. Das ist natürlich notwendig, aber unter dem Strich keinesfalls wirtschaftlich positiv zu werten, was aber gemacht wird. Wenn Markus seinen X6 in die Werkstatt bringt und reparieren lässt, dann ist das für ihn mit Ausgaben verbunden, nicht mit Gewinn.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Oktober 2020)

Lena75 schrieb:


> Ja und nein würde ich sagen. Für den X6 muss Markus Geld ausgeben, das stimmt. Aber die Werkstatt macht Umsatz und bezahlt die Arbeiter. Die Werstatt und die Arbeiter zahlen Steuern, wonach sie ihr übriges Geld für Lebensmittel und andere Dinge ausgeben (und übrigens wieder Mehrwertsteuer zahlen). Lebensmittelgeschäfte machen Umsatz, bezahlen ihre Arbeiter und Steuern usw. Es entsteht ein Umlauf und daher ein Gewinn........



Kann mir mal einer verraten, was das mit Corona zu tun haben soll?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Oktober 2020)

..........
ups, falsche Rubrik. Wollte zu Fun zum Feierabend


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (28 Oktober 2020)

Wie man vom einen Thema zum nächsten kommt... irre 

Naja, mal ehrlich - es gibt doch immer Zeiten, in denen irgendeiner besonders stark profitiert. Im Krieg die Rüstungsindustrie, Solarsubventionen vom Staat die PV- und Solarindustrie und jetzt ist eben mal die Pharmabranche dran.

Meine Frau sagt immer: "Kaum ist die eine Scheiße vorbei, kommt die nächste Scheiße." - Meine Antwort: "Willkommen im Leben"

Ach aber stand nicht auch zur Debatte, dass die Impfstoffhersteller diesen zum Selbstkostenpreis anbieten wollen? Wer reibt sich denn da die profitgierigen Hände?


----------



## vollmi (28 Oktober 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Ach aber stand nicht auch zur Debatte, dass die Impfstoffhersteller diesen zum Selbstkostenpreis anbieten wollen? Wer reibt sich denn da die profitgierigen Hände?



Naja. Selbstkosten sind ein dehnbarer Begriff. Was sind selbstkosten. Sind die Löhne der Mitarbeiter da drin? Der Lohn des CEOs? Die Aktionärsentschädigungen?


----------



## acid (28 Oktober 2020)

Horrorgeschichten über Tests die niemals abgeschickt wurden und positiv sind, oder vergessene Teststäbchen die positiv waren.. das halte ich zum Großteil für Humbug und Stimmungsmache. 

Aber: 

Anhang anzeigen 51425


Naja, dass da nicht alles sauber läuft...

Edit: Hier noch der Link: https://www.br.de/nachrichten/meldu...nweise-falsche-corona-testergbnisse,30033026d


----------



## Markus (29 Oktober 2020)

Ich war die letzten Tage in Albanien und Nordmazedonien etwas in der Pampa. Wäre gerne länger dort geblieben, aber wir wollten noch Griechenland erreichen bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt die Grenzen wieder dicht zu machen... 

@Ralle
Es ist meiner Meinung nach falsch die Gegner der Maßnahmen als "Menschenverachtend" einzustufen. Zumindest ich vertrete die Ansicht dass die Kolateralschäden durch die Maßnahmen DEUTLICH mehr Schaden anrichten als das Virus selbst! Ich bezeichne die Befürworter deswegen auch nicht als Menschenverachtend, obwohl ich der festen Überzeugung bin das meine Kinder und ihre Kinder für diesen Schwachsinn kräftig bluten werden müssen.


Am Anfang habe ich diesen Blödsinn ja auch unterstützt. Bei uns wohnen zuhause 4 Generationen von 3 bis 90 unter einem Dach. Die arme schutzbedürftige alte Oma die von machen Vorschreiben hier tränenreich instrumentalisiert wird haben wir auch. Sie kratzt das Thema am wenigsten!
Sie ist auch noch in der elterlichen Gastronomie an vorderster Front aktiv. Ich habe Anfang des Jahres immer Schnappatmung bekommen als sie dann mit Gästen zusammengessen ist die von was weiß ich woher aus einem Skigebiet gekommen sind. 

Ich habe diesen ersten Lockdown damals ebenfalls herbeigesehnt, endlich passt jemand auf Oma auf... Auf mich hört sie ja nicht... 

Abgesehen davon bin ich mir absolut sicher, dass diese Frau lieber die Zeit die ihr noch bleibt mit ihren Liebsten verbringt, anstatt (theoretisch) länger unter diesen idiotischen Umständen... 

Ich kenne KEINEN EINZIGEN schweren Fall. Und ich bilde mir ein dass ich ein sehr großes (globales) Netzwerk habe. 

Wie ich gelesen habe, habt ihr jetzt in DE tatsächlich wieder einen Lockdown... auf das dümmlich Geschwätz mit den "Proviteuren" der Krise will ich besser nicht eingehen. 

Aber ich gehe davon aus dass der Chinese bals wieder günstig Firmen kaufen kann um seinen 2025 Plan weiter auszubauen. 
Die Bauarbeiten an seiner neuen Seidenstraße gehen prächtig voran, wir fahren hier immer mal wieder ein Stück an dieser entlang... 

Kroatien wollte mal eine Brücke bauen um den Norden und den Süden zu verbinden ohne über bosnischen Gebiet zu fahren. Das Geld verschwand aber in irgendwelchen schwarzen Limosienen... Der Chinese kann nicht warten bis Brüssel wieder einen Geldsack schickt, er macht das jetzt selber. An den zugänglichen Straßen sind zwar überall Formenschilder von EU Firmen, aber weiter in der Pampa werkeln 400 chinesische Schweißer an den Brücken Pfeilen. (und das ist ein winziger Abschnitt des Projektes). 

Ein Auszug aus einem Liedtext von "fettes Brot" trifft es (leicht abgewandelt) vermutlich recht gut:

*Du hältst es für gefährlich, doch siehst nicht die Gefahr.*

Gruß aus Griechenland. 
Wir suchen jetzt einen schönen Strand um den Lockdown über uns ergehen zu lassen. 

PS:
Wir reisen aktuell gemeinsam mit einer französischen Familie. 
Die Eltern sind beide Mediziner, sie teilen seltsamerweise auch nicht die Meinung der oben zitierten Mediziner...


----------



## Markus (29 Oktober 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Horrorgeschichten über Tests die niemals abgeschickt wurden und positiv sind, oder vergessene Teststäbchen die positiv waren.. das halte ich zum Großteil für Humbug und Stimmungsmache.
> 
> Aber:
> 
> ...



Das kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen! 
Ich habe vorgestern einen Test in Nordmazedonien gemacht. 
Dann hätte ich erst einen an der griechischen Grenze machen sollen. Da war auch schon ein Gläschen mit meinem Namen und meiner Passnummer bereit. Irgendwas ging nicht. Sie schickten mich so weiter... Keine Ahnung wer das Gläschen bekommen hat...


----------



## Ralle (29 Oktober 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Es ist meiner Meinung nach falsch die Gegner der Maßnahmen als "Menschenverachtend" einzustufen. Zumindest ich vertrete die Ansicht dass die Kolateralschäden durch die Maßnahmen DEUTLICH mehr Schaden anrichten als das Virus selbst! Ich bezeichne die Befürworter deswegen auch nicht als Menschenverachtend, obwohl ich der festen Überzeugung bin das meine Kinder und ihre Kinder für diesen Schwachsinn kräftig bluten werden müssen.



Das habe ich nchit geschrieben.
Es geht nicht um Gegner, von mir aus kann doch jeder Gegner von irgendwas sein.
Es geht um Äußerungen dazu. Und zu sagen: "Das sind halt Kolateralschäden, Hauptsache mir geht es gut!" ist m.E. eben menschenverachtend. Punkt! Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Wir sind eine elende, solidaritätslose "Gemeinschaft" geworden, es ist einfach nur zum fürchten.

Dass nicht alle Maßnahmen zielführen sind, untertrieben, übertrieben, das ist ganz klar. Ich würde mir auch wünschen, wir und vor allem unsere Politiker hätten die Monate mit wenigen Corona-Infektionen genutzt und ein paar ordentiche Konzepte erarbeitet oder erarbeiten lassen. Wir leisten uns genügend Wirtschaftinstitute, Unikliniken etc. um so etwas vernünftg anzugehen, aber Pustekuchen. Man hat gewartet, bis die Hütte wieder brennt.


----------



## mariob (29 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
@kafiphai, da ist manche Kundschaft schon viel weiter als wir alle und die Jungs mit Ihren Leitrechnern. Es wird nicht selten kommuniziert das die Software erkennt was der Kunde gerade denkt .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (29 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
vielleicht schon angesprochen, der Kollege hat nix gegen Corona: https://www.oldbridge.com.au/products/corona-extra-lager
Das ansonsten der sich selbst befeuernde mediale Hype die Politik befähigt Dinge zu tun, die nicht dem Wohle des Volkes dienen, sehe ich als unbestreitbare Tatsache an.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Oktober 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> .. Es ist meiner Meinung nach falsch die Gegner der Maßnahmen als "Menschenverachtend" einzustufen ..


Begriffe wie "verantwortungslos" und "asozial" sind laut Definition hier auch viel treffender, finde ich.


----------



## Markus (29 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Begriffe wie "verantwortungslos" und "asozial" sind laut Definition hier auch viel treffender, finde ich.



Warum?
Was ist daran "verantwortungslos" und "asozial" wenn man der Überzeugung ist dass die entstehenden Schäden höher sind und man diese nicht einfach in Kauf nehmen möchte?

Klar... dazu muss man in dieser Diskussion ja zumindest Virologe ein, sonst kann man zu dem Thema ja nix von Wert beisteuern... 

Wenn die Damen und Herren Virologen dann irgendwann um den Trümmerhaufen stehen, können sie sich ja auf die Schultern klopfen, den Schweiß von der Stirn wischen und sagen "endlich ist das Virus besiegt, machen wir Feierabend. Um den Rest soll sich jemand anders kümmern."


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Oktober 2020)

Ich mache es ja nur ungern ... aber sorry ... ich muss jetzt und hier auch mal in das Horn von Markus tuten.
Unsere jetzige Situation (und auch einhellig die Fachwelt) sagt ja, dass wir gar nicht so genau wissen wie man sich infiziert. Das ist schon echt klasse. Und dann unsere Abstell-Massnahme :  herumlaufen mit einem Mundschutz - und dann noch einen von dem klar ist (und in dessen Beipackzettel das auch noch steht), dass er vollkommen unnütz ist. Da ist tasächlich mein Motorrad-Halstuch effektiver.
Lassen wir mal den wirtschaftlichen Aspekt aussen vor (das schaffen wir schon irgendwie 8)) - das mit den Kontakten sehe ich schon ziemlich kritisch - und keiner stellt es irgendwie in Frage. 
Ich kenne übrigens auch niemanden, der das schon mal hatte noch kenne ich jemanden, der jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt.
Mein Prinzip war bislang : mit Augenmass ... und das hat mir gut geholfen. Ob das, was aber nun nächste Woche wieder wird noch was mit Augenmass zu tun hat möchte ich doch stark bezweifeln ...

Sorry ... thats my 2 cent ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Captain Future (29 Oktober 2020)

Sonst habt ihr hier keine Probleme.
Ich halte den Zauber von der Pandemie auch für überzogen aber trage meine Maske da wo man die Maske tragen muß. Halte mich an die Vorschriften wie Abstand und Hände waschen.
Party am WE die Zeiten sind vorbei und auf einen Urlaub im Ausland habe ich auch verzichtet.  

Meine Eltern wohnen 300 km entfernt und meine Schwiegereltern 60km. Habe zu beiden nur telefonischen Kontakt. Schwiegermutter und Kleinkind vom Bruder meiner Frau hat es erwischt
aber alle ohne Probleme fast über den Berg. Komisch alle anderen im Haushalt haben nichts und sind nicht infiziert.... Also so einfach scheint das nicht zu sein mit der Übertragung.

So und jetzt sehen wir weiter der Dinge die da kommen.
Morgen ist Freitag da fahrt mal alle in die Moschee eurer Wahl und erzählt dort mal was von Masken, Vorschriften, Verantwortungslos, Asozial usw.

Schönen Abend und @Markus schönen Resturlaub


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Oktober 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Warum?
> Was ist daran "verantwortungslos" und "asozial" wenn man der Überzeugung ist dass die entstehenden Schäden höher sind und man diese nicht einfach in Kauf nehmen möchte? ..


Ich korrigiere mich, "verantwortungslos" und "asozial" ist natürlich nur der, der sich tatsächlich nicht an die Maßnahmen hält. Aus dem einfachen Grunde, da dieser andere Menschen gefährdet. Seine Meinung oder Überzeugung sollte natürlich jeder haben dürfen, so lange keine Taten daraus werden. Dabei ist es völlig indiskutabel, ob jemand eine Maßnahme für mehr oder weniger wirkungsvoll hält. Jeder von uns hat sich daran zu halten! Das kann jetzt nicht jeder für sich alleine entscheiden. 

Man muss kein Virologe oder Pathologe sein, um den derzeitigen Verlauf erkennen zu können. Wenn nichts dagegen getan wird, sind in wenigen Wochen die Intensivplätze ausgeschöpft, laut der Meinung von Ärzten. Du glaubst das nicht? Jeder von uns versteht aber was exponentielles Wachstum bedeutet, denke ich. Und wenn man nichts dagegen tut, dann geht halt es seinen Lauf. Wir haben ca. 83 Millionen Einwohner in Deutschland, also genügend Potenzial. Wenn sich die Lage weiterhin anhaltend verschlechtert, würde ich noch ganz andere Maßnahmen einleiten, um Horrorszenarien wie massenweise auf dem Boden liegende und erstickende Menschen zu verhindern. Für manch einen scheint das undenkbar zu sein.

Und besonders unvernünftige Zeitgenossen würde ich in Gewahrsam nehmen und verpflichtend zu Not-Intensiv-Pflegekräften ausbilden. Inzwischen werden ja alle verfügbaren Intensivpflegekräfte rekrutiert, um die Intensivbetten überhaupt nutzen zu können. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man das alles mit "Kollateralschäden" ins Verhältnis setzen kann. Kollateralschäden sind hingegen wohl eher Unannehmlichkeiten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Oktober 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> .. Unsere jetzige Situation (und auch einhellig die Fachwelt) sagt ja, dass wir gar nicht so genau wissen wie man sich infiziert...


Das ist im Moment eigentlich auch so egal, wie ob es am linken oder am rechten Bein herunter läuft, wenn man sich in die Hose macht. Um auf Forschungsergebnisse warten zu wollen, ist jetzt echt nicht die Zeit. Wollt ihr jetzt echt über den Mundschutz diskutieren? Das ist ja wohl noch das geringste Übel. Natürlich kannst du auch ein Halstuch in deine Lieblingsfarbe verwenden.




Captain Future schrieb:


> .. Also so einfach scheint das nicht zu sein mit der Übertragung..


So lebt eben jeder in seiner kleinen Welt.

Genug der Worte.


----------



## Captain Future (29 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> So lebt eben jeder in seiner kleinen Welt.
> 
> Genug der Worte.



Oder in seiner Angstneurose
Genug der Worte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Oder in seiner Angstneurose
> Genug der Worte.



Nein, nur die Bilder aus Italien im Kopf!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Oktober 2020)

Captain Future, das Virus ist berechenbar, der Mensch leider nicht.


----------



## acid (30 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Man muss kein Virologe oder Pathologe sein, um den derzeitigen Verlauf erkennen zu können. Wenn nichts dagegen getan wird, sind in wenigen Wochen die Intensivplätze ausgeschöpft, laut der Meinung von Ärzten. Du glaubst das nicht? Jeder von uns versteht aber was exponentielles Wachstum bedeutet, denke ich. Und wenn man nichts dagegen tut, dann geht halt es seinen Lauf. Wir haben ca. 83 Millionen Einwohner in Deutschland, also genügend Potenzial. Wenn sich die Lage weiterhin anhaltend verschlechtert, würde ich noch ganz andere Maßnahmen einleiten, um Horrorszenarien wie massenweise auf dem Boden liegende und erstickende Menschen zu verhindern. Für manch einen scheint das undenkbar zu sein.



Solche Bilder gab es auch im griechischen Fernsehen, und zwar über Österreich und Deutschland. 
Und dass das Gesundheitssystem plötzlich nicht so gut da steht, liegt nicht eventuell daran, dass es seit Jahren kaputtgespart, Verzeihung, kostenoptimiert betrieben wird?

Was wenn plötzlich eine wirklich heftige Epidemie mit einer viel höheren Mortalität auf uns zukommt? 



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Und besonders unvernünftige Zeitgenossen würde ich in Gewahrsam nehmen und verpflichtend zu Not-Intensiv-Pflegekräften ausbilden. Inzwischen werden ja alle verfügbaren Intensivpflegekräfte rekrutiert, um die Intensivbetten überhaupt nutzen zu können. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man das alles mit "Kollateralschäden" ins Verhältnis setzen kann. Kollateralschäden sind hingegen wohl eher Unannehmlichkeiten.



Welch weise Aussage, Intensivpflegekraft wird man ja innerhalb weniger Wochen.


----------



## Captain Future (30 Oktober 2020)

Was ist eigentlich mt dem Mutterland von Corona ?  Gibt es in China auch wieder Probleme ? Man hört ja nichts.
Da wir viel über China kaufen frage ich heute mal unseren Händler wie es aussieht.


----------



## Markus (30 Oktober 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mt dem Mutterland von Corona ?  Gibt es in China auch wieder Probleme ? Man hört ja nichts.
> Da wir viel über China kaufen frage ich heute mal unseren Händler wie es aussieht.



Die haben kein Zeit dafür, die müssen ihr Straße bauen damit LKW von Peking bis Hamburg fahren können. 

Eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung für den Lockdown dürfte ein Onlinkurs in Mandarin sein. Könnte sich schon bald als nützlich erweisen. 

Meiner Meinung nach die interessanteste Frage an dem ganzen Thema. Die interessiert aber keinen... 

Vielleicht wird sie nächstes Jahr auch mit der Überlegenheit des chinesischen Systems beantwortet. Dann werden die freiwilligen Feuerwehren mit Schweißgeräten ausgestattet damit sie den positiv "getesteten" die Haustüre zuschweisen können...


----------



## Captain Future (30 Oktober 2020)

So per WhatsApp mal angeschrieben und prompt eine Antwort bekommen.
Ich schreibe die mal ab und jeder kann die sich selber übersetzen. Möchte nichts verfälschen mit meinem Englisch

Normal 0 case daily, my friend 

but two days ago, I saw news that Xinjiang province has 100+ cases suddenly, but it doesn't matters 
because it is located at the edge of our country, Barely no one live there.

But at some spots you still need to wear mask, for example hospital.
Have a nice day.

Bei der Masse an Menschen wundert mich das ganze doch etwas oder unsere asiatischen 
Freund sind wesentlich disziplinierter als Europäer.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Oktober 2020)

acid schrieb:


> .. Welch weise Aussage, Intensivpflegekraft wird man ja innerhalb weniger Wochen.


Hallo? Du möchtest die Leute erst einmal umfassend ausbilden, so wie es sich in einer zivilisierten Gesellschaft gehört? Vielleicht sollten wir auch erst einmal den Flughafen fertigstellen, bevor wir neue Baustellen anfangen? Wir haben doch keine Zeit! In der Not wird man innerhalb weniger Tage zur Pflegekraft, natürlich nur für die speziell erforderlichen Gerätschaften und Tätigkeiten. Intensivpflege besteht ja nicht nur aus Hightech. Ein paar qualifizierte Fachkräfte zur Leitung und Überwachung muss es natürlich noch geben. Diese sollen/dürfen übrigens auch dann arbeiten, wenn sie selbst schon infiziert sind, sofern die Erkrankung es zulässt. Den Vergleich zu den kolateralgeschädigten Maskenklägern erspare ich euch heute mal.


----------



## Markus (30 Oktober 2020)

> Den Vergleich zu den kolateralgeschädigten Maskenklägern erspare ich euch heute mal.



Wie meinst du das? 
Gut ich zähle mich zu denen die das mit den Masken ein wenig amüsiert... Aber wenn es nur das wäre, dann wäre das ja nicht weiter schlimm... Ich fühle mich durch diese Maske jetzt nicht irgendwie eingeschränkt oder so. 

Aber was dieser Irrsinn ab Montag für alle andere bedeutet die dank Kurzarbeitergeld und 2Tage/Woche nicht Tante Ernas Haus renovieren ist dir schon klar?

Ich hoffe ich habe deine Aussage missverstanden, ansonsten ist das meiner Meinung nach ein Beleidigung für alle die in nächster Zeit ihren Laden wieder zu machen...


----------



## Blockmove (30 Oktober 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Bei der Masse an Menschen wundert mich das ganze doch etwas oder unsere asiatischen
> Freund sind wesentlich disziplinierter als Europäer.



Nunja Disziplin fängt dort auch schon im Kindergarten an.
Und nicht nur in China und Nordkorea, sondern auch z.B. in Japan und Südkorea.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass durch das Maskentragen eine Verbreitung wesentlich aufgehalten werden kann. Ich glaube allerdings schon, dass eine Unvernunft der Leute in Summe zu der derzeitigen rasanten Verbreitung maßgeblich beigetragen hat. Und jetzt rate mal, wer der Unvernünftige ist? Sind es die Virologen? Sind es die Politiker? Bin ich es? Du gibst den Virologen und Politikern die Schuld an den jetzigen Maßnahmen. Diese haben vernünftige Entscheidungen getroffen, damit es nicht so weit kommen sollte. Es war meines Erachtens eine Balance, die Wirtschaft einigermaßen am Laufen zu halten, und andererseits die Bevölkerung zu schützen. Aber was nützt das, wenn bestimmte Gruppierungen für sich entscheiden, was sinnvoll ist oder was nicht sinnvoll ist? Es soll Leute geben, die fahren kurzerhand noch einmal quer durch Europa. Das ist eigentlich schon der beste Beweis für die Notwendigkeit weiterer Maßnahmen. Und genau diese Leute regen sich jetzt über genau diese Maßnahmen auf. Naja, es soll sich jeder seine Meinung bilden. 

Einige werden es wieder nicht wahrhaben wollen, aber die schweren Fälle entwickeln sich laut RKI erst drei, vier, fünf Wochen nach einer Infektion. Das sollte man im Zweifelsfalle einfach einmal glauben. Wenn man sich jetzt mal den derzeitigen Verlauf der Intensivfälle ansieht und und zeitgleich den Verlauf der aktuellen Infektionen, dann kann man vielleicht daraus ableiten, wo die Reise hingehen wird. Der Wertegang der nächsten vier Wochen ist so zu sagen bereits besiegelt. Wie es danach aussieht, können wir heute vielleicht noch etwas beeinflussen.

Anhang anzeigen 51460


Etwa die Hälfte dieser Fälle wird in diesem Moment beatmet.
Vielleicht behauptet auch heute noch jemand, die steigenden Fallzahlen lägen an den vermehrten Tests?


----------



## Blockmove (30 Oktober 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Aber was dieser Irrsinn ab Montag für alle andere bedeutet die dank Kurzarbeitergeld und 2Tage/Woche nicht Tante Ernas Haus renovieren ist dir schon klar?



Naja, der Run auf die Baumärkte hat schon wieder begonnen.
Neulich haben mir ein paar Mitarbeiter aus unserer Fertigung erzählt, dass sie auf Kurzarbeit hoffen, da sie renovieren und umbauen wollen.
Also Alles hat 2 Seiten


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Oktober 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mt dem Mutterland von Corona ? Gibt es in China auch wieder Probleme ? Man hört ja nichts.
> Da wir viel über China kaufen frage ich heute mal unseren Händler wie es aussieht.





Captain Future schrieb:


> So per WhatsApp mal angeschrieben und prompt eine Antwort bekommen.
> Ich schreibe die mal ab und jeder kann die sich selber übersetzen. Möchte nichts verfälschen mit meinem Englisch ...




Upps, und ich hatte doch in diesem Fall glatt den Medienberichten meinen Glauben geschenkt und China insgeheim beglückwünscht. Die nutzen sicherlich ein Schlupfloch über VPN oder so?
Die Quelle könnt ihr euch hierfür selber suchen.


> .. Mehrere Milliarden Menschen weltweit nutzen jeden Tag WhatsApp, jedoch nicht in China. Leider wirst auch du daher WhatsApp im Reich der Mitte nicht verwenden können, denn die App ist wie die anderen großen Plattformen auch von der staatlichen Zensur betroffen..


----------



## Markus (30 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben, die fahren kurzerhand noch einmal quer durch Europa. Das ist eigentlich schon der beste Beweis für die Notwendigkeit weiterer Maßnahmen. Und genau diese Leute regen sich jetzt über genau diese Maßnahmen auf.



Glaube mir, mehr Karantäne als bei uns ist technisch fast nicht möglich. Wenn wir nicht gerade Tanken oder Einkaufen sehen wir durchaus mal 1-2 Wochen niemanden... Das streben wir auch an. Allerdings nicht weil es jemand verordnet hat. Ich könnte viele Leute um mich rum noch nie ausstehen... Also wenn hier irgendjemand von den Leuten die sich gerne einschließen etwas Nachhilfe im Bereich Isolation und Socialdistancing braucht. Ich gehöre dabei sicher zu den führenden Experten... 

Wir können gerne ne Strichliste über unsere Kontakte führen. 
Wobei heute kein guter Tag war, meine Frau war einkaufen, und ich habe mit einem einheimischen über den Grund der Löschflugzeuge am Strand geredet - er war aber gut 5m weg oben an ner Brücke, zählt der auch? 


@Dieter
Ja ich kenne ein paar solcher Fälle. Die finden das alles sogar recht cool... Meiner Meinung nach ist das sehr traurig. Sie juckt das alles nicht. Am Ende vom Monat kommt trotzdem Geld. Man kann es ihnen nicht übel nehmen und ist sicher sinnvoller als Coronapartys zu veranstalten, aber den wenigsten dürfte klar sein, dass da irgendwann jemand ne Rechnung dafür bekommt. 


Da über die Chinesen niemand reden will, mal ne andere Frage. 

Wann müssen die ganze insolventen Läden sagen dass sie insolvent sind, das würde doch irgendwie aufgehoben, oder?


----------



## Markus (30 Oktober 2020)

@Onkel Dagobert
Also ich habe zu einigen Leuten in China (Chinesen und deutsche) Kontakt via WhatsApp. Die schauen sich sogar YT Videos an und nutzen FB... Es ist richtig das es offiziell zensiert ist, aber dumm sind die nicht. Wobei heutzutage jeder 8 jährige weiß wie man nen z.B. nen VPN auf einem Smartphone nutzt...


----------



## Captain Future (30 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Upps, und ich hatte doch in diesem Fall glatt den Medienberichten meinen Glauben geschenkt und China insgeheim beglückwünscht. Die nutzen sicherlich ein Schlupfloch über VPN oder so?
> Die Quelle könnt ihr euch hierfür selber suchen.



Keine Ahnung ich schreibe mit dem immer über WhatsApp....
Am Anfang wollte er oder auch andere das ich WeChat benutze aber das hat bei mir nicht so richtig funktioniert.....


----------



## Markus (30 Oktober 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ich schreibe mit dem immer über WhatsApp....
> Am Anfang wollte er oder auch andere das ich WeChat benutze aber das hat bei mir nicht so richtig funktioniert.....



Keine Sorge, das wird noch früh genug funktionieren. 
Es ist längst nicht mehr nur der Frankfurter Flughafen an dem man damit in fast jedem Shop bezahlen kann. Aber ich bohrte schon wieder am falschen bösen Thema rum, sorry...


----------



## Ralle (30 Oktober 2020)

Ich finde es nicht so besonders vernünftig, wenn man aus seinem eigenen Umfeld auf die Gesamtheit schließt und Berichte und Nachrichten einfach immer wieder als "Fakenews" abtut.
Ich kenne inzwischen einige Erkrankte, darunter Fälle mit Spärfolgen, die Monate später immer noch kämpfen, 20:00 Uhr erschöpft zusammenklappen. Dann ist es auch erst einmal vorbei mit der Firma, dem Job etc.

Ja, es ist wirklich wichtig, das richtige Maß zu finden, für Wirtschaft und Gemeinschaft, aber von Kolateralschäden, die man in Kauf nehmen müsse, sollte man da eher nicht reden.

@Markus
Ich finde es ehrlich gut, dass es dir und deiner Familie gut geht, hoffe das so bleibt und wünsche uch auch viel Spaß. Da ist keine Ironie dabei, das weißt du sicherlich.
Ich hoffe auch, du hast einen Plan B, wenn dann doch irgendwas (muß nicht unbedingt Corona sein) nicht hinhaut. In Albanien oder in der Mongolie ins Krankenhaus zu müssen, ist u.U. gefährlicher, als Corona. Damit ist auch nicht unbedingt zu spaßen.

PS: Die Chinesen verfolgen seit über 30 Jahren das Ziel, Weltmacht Nummer eins zu werden und die Welt zu beherrschen/beglücken. Das kann man bei denen nachlesen und das war nie ein Geheimnis. Aber "Gier frißt Hirn" und unsere Konzernbosse inkl. Regierungen verschenkten unser KnowHow an die Chinesen, um dort Firmen betreiben zu dürfen, die ihnen nicht einmal mehr gehörten. Das ist alles "Ohne Worte"!


----------



## Mrtain (30 Oktober 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ich schreibe mit dem immer über WhatsApp....
> Am Anfang wollte er oder auch andere das ich WeChat benutze aber das hat bei mir nicht so richtig funktioniert.....



Also wir hatten auch schon mit einem Kunden aus China per WhatsApp kontakt.


----------



## Markus (30 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wenn Markus seinen X6 in die Werkstatt bringt und reparieren lässt, dann ist das für ihn mit Ausgaben verbunden, nicht mit Gewinn.



Meinst du mich?
Ich hatte noch nie einen X6. 
Ich hatte mal nen X5, das ist aber schon ne Weile her. 
Aktuell habe ich nur noch nen LKW - der älter ist als ich selbst - als fahrbaren Untersatz.


----------



## Ralle (30 Oktober 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?
> Ich hatte noch nie einen X6.
> Ich hatte mal nen X5, das ist aber schon ne Weile her.
> Aktuell habe ich nur noch nen LKW - der älter ist als ich selbst - als fahrbaren Untersatz.



Du lügst, ich hab das Quad auf den Fotos gesehen!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Oktober 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?
> Ich hatte noch nie einen X6.
> Ich hatte mal nen X5...


Ich wusste, da war doch was. Ja, ich hatte an dich gedacht. Es war aber nur ein Beispiel.

Ich wünsche Euch auch einen erholsamen Urlaub. Und schubst die Oma eine Zeit lang von euch weg, wenn ihr wieder zu hause seid. Sicher ist sicher  .


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Oktober 2020)

In der Umfrage hätte ich mir das mit den Verschwörungstheoretikern sparen können, 
SPS-Programmierer scheinen ja vom Grundsatz vernünftig, sieht man ja daran das 
Corona Ernst genommen wird. 
Nutzt eigentlich jemand dieses Corona App?

Apropos China, hatte ich heute am Radio gehört, das da mit der Ausgangssperre anders
verfahren wird. Da ja alles Kamera überwacht ist, bekommt man einen Besuch oder
Anruf von der Ordnungsmacht, wenn man irgendwo war wo man hätte nicht sein sollen.
Gut das wir hier noch nicht so weit sind, aber warten wir mal ab wenn die neue Seidenstraße 
fertig ist.


----------



## kafiphai (30 Oktober 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das finde ich jetzt interessant. Einerseits. Sollen die Masken keinerlei Schutz gegen die Tröpfchen bieten, auf denen Sowohl Viren wie auch Bakterien reiten. Aber Gase wie CO2 sollen sie behindern. Das musst du mir Physikalisch erklären.






Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> ach komm bevor du dich verdrückst , beantworte doch vollmis frage.
> ich bin sicher nicht nicht der einzige der darauf wartet




Es liegt womöglich daran, dass „vernünftige SPS Programmierer“ schlicht selten „um die Ecke denken„ können, vermutlich ist die benötigte Ressource mit „Bildern im Kopf“ belegt.


Gut, hier was gaaaanz Altes:

In einer  Doktorarbeit aus dem Jahr 2004 untersuchte die Ärztin Ulrike Butz, inwieweit das Tragen von Atemmasken zu schlechter Atemluft für den Träger führt. Denn die ausgeatmete Luft wird durch die geringe Durchlässigkeit der Masken zurückgehalten, wodurch die Träger vermehrt Kohlendioxid (CO2) rückeinatmen. Ulrike Butz testete herkömmliche OP-Masken von zwei Herstellern und stellte bei beiden nach 30 Minuten Tragedauer einen signifikanten Anstieg der CO2-Werte im Blut der Probanden fest. Die Atemfrequenz und der Sauerstoffgehalt im Blut blieben jedoch konstant. Offen bleibt, was nach mehreren Stunden Tragezeit, wie im OP-Alltag häufig üblich, geschehen würde. Die so genannte Hyperkapnie, ein erhöhter Kohlenstoffdioxidgehalt im Blut, kann verschiedene Hirnfunktionen einschränken.



Alles Liebe
Peter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Oktober 2020)

@Peter,  du musst ja keine Maske tragen, bleib einfach zuhause


----------



## Blockmove (31 Oktober 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Nutzt eigentlich jemand dieses Corona App?



Ja. Ich kenne Einige und ich gehöre auch dazu.


----------



## Markus (31 Oktober 2020)

Ich habe nur mal gelesen was man zwei am Hungertuch nagenden Konzernen dafür in den Rachen geworfen hat. Als ich dann noch gelesen habe was der Blödsinn monatlich an Unterhalt kostet, habe ich beschlossen sie nicht zu laden. Ich will dem Scholz in dieser schweren Zeit nicht unnötig zur Last fallen...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> .. Vielleicht sollten wir auch erst einmal den Flughafen fertigstellen ..


Die Mädels aus Berlin scheinen hier mit zu lesen. Der BER ist eröffnet. Dann werden wir Corona auch noch schaffen  .


----------



## Mrtain (31 Oktober 2020)

SAP und Telekom würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als am Hungertuch nagende Konzerne bezeichnen... 

Man hat schon mehr Geld für weitaus weniger sinnvolles aus dem Fenster geworfen.

Ich habe die App auch installiert. Frisst ja kein Brot und wenn’s hilft, warum nicht.


----------



## Markus (31 Oktober 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> SAP und Telekom würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als am Hungertuch nagende Konzerne bezeichnen...



Ironie ist nicht so dein Ding, oder?


----------



## Rudi (31 Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich das Umfrageergebnis so anschaue will keiner an Verschwörungstheorien glauben


----------



## Markus (31 Oktober 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Umfrageergebnis so anschaue will keiner an Verschwörungstheorien glauben



Ich hätte z. B. "Es ist komplexer als es aussieht" angekreuzt. Meinetwegen noch "Es hat mehr Facetten als in den Medien propagiert werden"


----------



## Cassandra (31 Oktober 2020)

Das ist hier eine Verschwörung!
Jede Verschwörungstheorie wird unterdrückt!

Wobei vermutlich so manches Geheimnis, dank schräger Verschwörungstheorien, unter den Teppich gekehrt werden konnte…


----------



## Rudi (31 Oktober 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich habe die App auch installiert. Frisst ja kein Brot und wenn’s hilft, warum nicht.



Die Frage ist nicht ob es hilft, sondern wem es hilft.


----------



## Ralle (31 Oktober 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht ob es hilft, sondern wem es hilft.



Ich weiß ja nicht was du so genau meinst, aber du kannst den Quellcode der App einsehen und analysieren, wie schon zig-fach geschehen. Selbst hartgesottene Datenschützer haben diese Projekt gelobt, das will schon etwas heißen. Dieses Zeugnis bekommt deine Banking-App garntiert nicht. Also bitte ...


----------



## Cassandra (1 November 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht ob es hilft, sondern wem es hilft.


Uns allen!
So ganz von heute auf morgen wurde die App ja nicht aus dem Hut gezaubert. 

Wenn es in naher Zukunft zu einer Pandemie kommt, die im Vergleich zu COVID-19 nicht vergleichsweise harmlos ist, dann kann die App ein Teil der Maßnahmen sein.

Viel wichtiger ist natürlich, dass wir anhand von dem einen Problem, nicht alle anderen Probleme aus den Augen verlieren.


----------



## Mrtain (1 November 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Ironie ist nicht so dein Ding, oder?



Anscheinend nicht. Hängt vielleicht auch damit zusammen, dass ich mir bei deinem Aussagen zu diesem Thema generell schwer tue, zu erkennen was ernst gemeint und was du nicht so ernst meinst. In Anbetracht dessen, wie du mich letztens hier angefahren hast...

Aber ja, die Ironie hätte ich schon erkennen können


----------



## Mrtain (1 November 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du so genau meinst, aber du kannst den Quellcode der App einsehen und analysieren, wie schon zig-fach geschehen. Selbst hartgesottene Datenschützer haben diese Projekt gelobt, das will schon etwas heißen. Dieses Zeugnis bekommt deine Banking-App garntiert nicht. Also bitte ...



Oder WhatsApp....


----------



## Zombie (3 November 2020)

Das hab ich gerade gefunden.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=emb_title&v=4RtwvGY_UBw&app=desktop
Ab Minute 4:30 kann man sehen, wie man manche Maskenverweigerer dazu bekommen kann, freiwillig ne Maske anzuziehen.


----------



## Captain Future (6 November 2020)

Wer mal aktuelle Zahlen vom den Helios Kliniken sehen will der kann das hier machen....

https://www.helios-gesundheit.de/qualitaet/auslastung/


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 November 2020)

Markus,

bist du denn wieder gesund gelandet, oder bist du noch unterwegs?

Mir ist heute zufällig Montenegro als dunkelroter Punkt ins Auge gestochen. Da musste ich doch gleich wieder an deine Vorort-Berichterstattungen von vor zwei Wochen denken.



Markus schrieb:


> .. Gruß aus dem ganz bösen Risikogebiet Montenegro! *ROFL*





Markus schrieb:


> .. Ich will nicht sagen, dass das gut ist, aber es zeigt das es in diesem Fall kaum einen Unterschied macht.




Infektionen der letzten 7 Tage pro 100.000 Einwohner:


MontenegroDeutschland24.10.20201867408.11.2020649151
 

Das Zwischenergebnis sieht heute bereits etwas anders aus, oder?


----------



## Faceman (8 November 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Aber Gesetze und Vorgaben werden hier scheinbar grundsätzlich "flexibler" angewendet...



Ja, scheint so. Die Ergebnisse von "flexibler" kann man sich nun anschauen.

MontenegroDeutschland24.10.20201867408.11.2020649151


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 November 2020)

Allerdings gehen in Deutschland auch die Zahlen ganz schön hoch.
Das ist selbst bei uns auf dem platten Land angekommen.


----------



## Markus (8 November 2020)

Hi, 

ich bin inzwischen Griechenland. 
In Albanien hat das niemand interessiert. 
In Nordmazodonien schon eher. 
Bulgarien bin ich nur kurz durchgefahren. 

Hier in Griechenland ist Landesweiter Lockdown seit Samstag. 
Davor gab es rote und gelbe Zonen. 
Allerdings sind die Griechen aus der roten Zone einfach 20km in die nächste gelbe Zone gefahren um ins Restaurant zu gehen. 

Uns krazt das recht wenig, wir kommen klar.
Für die Menschen ist es teilweise sehr heftig. 

Ursprünglich wollten wir von hier weiter nach Israel, aber da ist noch unklar wann die Grenzen wieder öffnen. 
Aktuell evaluieren wir Plan-B, über Ägypten nach Jordanien.

Werden jetzt aber erst mal ne Weile hier bleiben. 

Ich habe immer noch niemanden kennengelernt der jemanden kennt für den das bedrohlich war. Ich kenne nur Geschichten von Leuten die zwischenzeitlich nicht wussten wie sie ihre Kinder satt bekommen. Und diese Geschichten gab es auch in Ländern die Teil der EU sind. 

Meinetwegen slen sie testen, und meinetwegen sollen sie die Leute mit ne App tracken, wenn das jemand für erforderlich hält, dann soll es so sein. Datenschutz kratzt mich persönlich in dem Fall kein bisschen. Aber das mit diesen Lockdown, da kann ich nur hoffen dass dafür irgendwann jemand der Prozess gemacht wird. Dafür habe ich keinen Funken Verständnis und null Toleranz...


----------



## Mrtain (8 November 2020)

Ich hoffe erstmal, dass man einigen Teilnehmern der Demo in Leipzig den Prozess macht.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 November 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich hoffe erstmal, dass man einigen Teilnehmern der Demo in Leipzig den Prozess macht.


Und dem Oberverwaltungsgericht muss das Handwerk gelegt werden! Das geht ja bei uns inzwischen zu wie bei Game of Thrones.


----------



## Blockmove (9 November 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch niemanden kennengelernt der jemanden kennt für den das bedrohlich war.



In meinem Umfeld gibt es jetzt die ersten beiden Fälle.
Beide über 40 Fieber und extreme Glieder- und Kopfschmerzen und Atemnot.
Also sie empfinden es bedrohlich.


----------



## acid (9 November 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich hoffe erstmal, dass man einigen Teilnehmern der Demo in Leipzig den Prozess macht.



Ja, diese Aluhutträger, die etwas gegen die Einschränkung ihrer Freiheitsrechte haben und für Ihre Rechte auf die Straße gehen, einsperren sollte man sie. Allesamt.

Wie lange es wohl dauert, bis die aktuell temporären Gesetze zur "neuen Normalität" werden? 
https://www.heise.de/news/Bundestag...rror-Befugnisse-gelten-dauerhaft-4949908.html


----------



## kafiphai (9 November 2020)

Was Angst mit Menschen alles machen kann....

Diese Symptome kennen wir doch, klar gibt es dann noch Erkältungen und Grippe.
Ohh, laut Statistik gibt es ja keine Grippe Erkrankten mehr. 

Die Kämpfer unten den Ängstlichen fordern dann Gerichte aufzulösen, Kontaktverfolgung, Absonderung...
So begann es immer!!!

Würden doch die pos. Tests durch deren Anzahl dividiert werden, aber klar, das konnten wir doch nicht wissen....



So muss ich gestehen, dass viele der unten genannten Symptome bei mir vorhanden sind.
Sozusagen in Rotation.
Und ich bin gesund, wenn das in dieser Zeit überhaupt möglich ist!

Also Masken ab, und zwar die Eigenen!

Peter


Die Symptome können mithilfe der sogenannten „WAT-Formel“ beschrieben werden. Diese aus dem Amerikanischen stammende Bezeichnung fasst jene Symptome zusammen, die bei der generalisierten Angststörung eine große Rolle spielen: Besorgtheit (Worry), Angst (Anxiety) und körperliche Anspannung (Tension).*Vegetative Symptome*



Bewusste Wahrnehmung des eigenen Herzschlags (Palpitation), Herzklopfen, erhöhte Herzfrequenz
Schweißausbrüche
Zittern
Mundtrockenheit
*Symptome im Brust- oder Bauchbereich*



Atembeschwerden
Beklemmungsgefühl
Brust- oder Bauchschmerzen
Übelkeit, Brechreiz
*Psychische Symptome*



Schwindel, Unsicherheit, Schwäche, Benommenheit
Abnorme Wahrnehmung der eigenen Person oder der Umwelt (Depersonalisation/Derealisation)
Angst vor Kontrollverlust, Angst, verrückt zu werden
Todesangst
*Allgemeinsymptome*



Hitzewallungen oder Kälteschauer
Gefühllosigkeit oder Kribbelgefühl
*Symptome der Anspannung*



Muskelverspannung
Ruhelosigkeit und Unfähigkeit, zu entspannen
Gefühl, aufgedreht zu sein, Nervosität und psychische Anspannung
Kloßgefühl im Hals, oder Schluckbeschwerden


----------



## Mrtain (9 November 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Ja, diese Aluhutträger, die etwas gegen die Einschränkung ihrer Freiheitsrechte haben und für Ihre Rechte auf die Straße gehen, einsperren sollte man sie. Allesamt.
> 
> Wie lange es wohl dauert, bis die aktuell temporären Gesetze zur "neuen Normalität" werden?
> https://www.heise.de/news/Bundestag...rror-Befugnisse-gelten-dauerhaft-4949908.html



Das hat nichts mit Aluhut oder sonstigem Verschwörungskram zu tun. Wer Gewalt gegen andere ausübt, gehört bestraft. Das sehe ich auch bei anderen Demonstrationen genauso (1.Mai etc).


----------



## acid (9 November 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Aluhut oder sonstigem Verschwörungskram zu tun. Wer Gewalt gegen andere ausübt, gehört bestraft. Das sehe ich auch bei anderen Demonstrationen genauso (1.Mai etc).



Da bin ich natürlich deiner Meinung.


----------



## vollmi (9 November 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Diese Symptome kennen wir doch, klar gibt es dann noch Erkältungen und Grippe.
> Ohh, laut Statistik gibt es ja keine Grippe Erkrankten mehr.



Hätte mich ehrlichgesagt gewundert, wenn es anders wäre. Den dazu dass die Meisten gegen Grippe schon eine grundsätzliche Immunität haben, kommt jetzt noch Kontakteinschränkungen, Masken und erhöhte Hygiene dazu, das dürfte es der normalen Grippe ziemlich schwer machen sich so zu verbreiten wie die Jahre davor.
Viele haben ja sowieso etwas falsche Vorstellungen von der normalen Influenza und verwechseln diese gerne mit einer normalen Erkältung.


----------



## kafiphai (10 November 2020)

Finde den Fehler

https://civey.com/umfragen/11455/ha...ie-corona-politik-der-bundesregierung-richten


----------



## dingo (10 November 2020)

Die Erklärung findest Du bei dem i wie Information:
Anhang anzeigen 51605


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2020)

@dingo
Aber die Erklärung und die weiterführenden Informationen erklären mir (kein Statistiker  ) nicht, warum sich das Ergebnis faktisch dreht. Welche Stichprobe aus der Gesamtmenge wurde denn da gewählt.
Das zeigt natürlich, das der Spruch "Glaube keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast!" umfassend gilt. man muß nicht mal fälschen, man muß nur die Stichprobe paßend auswählen. Und genau diese Auswahl kannn ich leider nicht finden. Hätte mich wirklich interessiert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2020)

> Glaube keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast!


Und keinem Scan!!!


----------



## dingo (10 November 2020)

Kafiphai hatte gefragt, woher die Unterschiede kommen, es wird in den Rohdaten nicht unterschieden, ob z.B. eine Person 175x „Ja, auf jeden Fall“ gewählt hat und somit Futter für wilde Theorien liefert.


----------



## acid (10 November 2020)

Also der 08/15 Internetnutzer kann da nur 1x abstimmen, vielleicht 2 oder 3 mal wenn er mehrere Browser nutzt. Außerdem kann man ungültige Stimmen relativ leicht identifizieren. 
Die "repräsentative Darstellung" ist einfach unglaubwürdig, solange man nicht im Detail weiß, wie die Auswahl hier erfolgt ist.


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2020)

Unglaubwürdig ist sicher zu hart, ich würde eher sagen, "nicht plausibel".
Wenn es um Betrug gehen würde, hätten sie die Rohdaten gar nicht angezeigt.


----------



## vollmi (10 November 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und keinem Scan!!!



Nicht nur denen von Xerox nicht? [emoji23]


Gesendet von eyePhone


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nicht nur denen von Xerox nicht? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von eyePhone



Besser ist es


----------



## Zombie (11 November 2020)

Das ist wie die Katze die sich selbst in den Schwanz beißt. Lockdown um Infektionszahlen nach unten zu kriegen, Leute die sich aus Protest nicht dran halten und Infektionszahlen nicht runterkommen lassen was wiederum einen Lockdown ergibt.

Wir bräuchten keinen Lockdown, hätte man sich, als das Leben von draußen nach innen verlagert wurde, an die Regeln gehalten.
Das hat man aber nicht und wird man aus Protest auch nicht tun, dann wird der Lockdown über Weihnachten verlängert. (Ich sehs kommen).

Alle die, die sich jetzt darüber beschweren wieso wir einen zweiten Lockdown überhaupt brauchten, sollten sich fragen, ob sie nicht Teil des Grundes sind. 
Trotz Aufforderung durch das Personal der lokalen Bäckerei, die Abstände einzuhalten, wurden da Tische zusammengeschoben um sich mit dem Mariechen und dem Hans von der anderen Seite des Kaffs zu unterhalten. Und Masken getragen hat dabei auch keiner. 
Oder die Nordic Walker, die im Schutze der Dunkelheit ihrem Sport nachgehen, zu fünft, ohne Maske und weil es ja so dunkel ist direkt hintereinander laufen. Die die hinterherlaufen atmen die ausgestoßene Luft des/der Vorder- Manns/ Frau ein.

Und wenn jetzt jemand sagt, ziviler Ungehorsam gehört dazu, das müsse man einfach machen um die Regierung in die Schranken zu weisen, den muss ich fragen ob er noch alle Nüsse beisammen hat.
Die Situation hat nix mit einer Regierung zu tun, das hat was mit der Besinnung auf Gemeinschaft zu tun. Nicht auf Egoistisches Ich Ich Ich. 
Rein theoretisch, wenn wir alle auf unsere Nächsten acht geben würden, könnte man die Pandemie ohne zutun der Regierung in den Griff kriegen. Man stellt als Gemeinschaft soziale Regeln auf, an die sich jeder hält, Abstand halten, Maske auf und soziale Kontakte auf das absolut nötigste Einschränken. Dann ergibt sich das von alleine, da brauche ich keine Regierung die sich da einmischt. Die muss sich nur einmischen, wenn es da wieder solche egoistischen Schaumschläger gibt, die nur an sich denken und die Maske als ne Einschränkung in ihre Freiheit ansehen. 

War nicht "Achte deinen nächsten" eines der Gebote? Dann sollte daraus folgen, dass wir alle eine Maske tragen und uns voneinander fern halten. Wo sind denn die ganzen Kirchgänger die sich an die Gebote halten? Ich sehe hier bei uns, dass es meistens die alten sind, die sich mit angeblichen Wehwehchen, die ihnen das tragen einer Maske erschweren davor drücken wollen eine Maske zu tragen. Dabei dachte ich, genau die alten seien noch so erzogen worden, dass sie nach den Geboten leben.

Was man auch sagen muss, Hier gegenüber von uns ist eine Moschee, mit großen Parkplatz. Seit Beginn der Pandemie hat man dort das Freitagsgebet auf den Parkplatz verlegt, mit zwei Metern Abstand voneinander. Da klappt das mit Gottesanbetung und Abstand. Nur bei den Kirchen, da scheint das irgendwie nicht zu gehen. Vielleicht sollte man das den Leuten von der AFD die sich ja so überlegen fühlen mal zeigen, was die können, das wir nicht können.


----------



## kafiphai (11 November 2020)

.
Alle Schafe fürchten sich vor dem Wolf, doch der Hirte bringt den sicheren Tod!
.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 November 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> .
> Alle Schafe fürchten sich vor dem Wolf, doch der Hirte bringt den sicheren Tod!
> .


Cooler Spruch! Aber den Zusammenhang zur Diskussion musst du mir mal erklären.


----------



## Mrtain (11 November 2020)

War es nicht „Liebe deinen nächsten“?
Ich hoffe nur, dass ich nächsten Februar mit den Kreißsaal darf.


----------



## Zombie (11 November 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> .
> Alle Schafe fürchten sich vor dem Wolf, doch der Hirte bringt den sicheren Tod!
> .


Entweder bist du ein Troll, oder .....

Der Hirte hat aber jedes Schaf knappe 100 Mal in der Hand bis der Tod wartet. So oft hält keiner ne Infektion mit dem Virus aus (wenn es jedes Mal zu einem Ausbruch kommt).


----------



## kafiphai (11 November 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> War es nicht „Liebe deinen nächsten“?
> Ich hoffe nur, dass ich nächsten Februar mit den Kreißsaal darf.



Ist ja noch etwas Zeit, eine Hebamme würde dir diese Freiheit schenken.
Ich durfte das zwei mal erleben. 
Tief berührend!

Alles Liebe!


----------



## kafiphai (11 November 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Cooler Spruch! Aber den Zusammenhang zur Diskussion musst du mir mal erklären.




99,4% der Schafe bekommen keinen Wolf zu Gesicht, leben aber in ständiger Angst davor.
Sogenannte Hütehunde, im Aussehen nicht unähnlich dem Wolf, unterstützen den Hirten beim Lenken der Herde...
Sperren die Schafe in der Scheune ein, damit ihnen nichts geschieht, und entlassen diese wieder um ihrem Tagewerk nachgehen zu können.


Nun, ich schaue sehr wohl auf den Wolf.
Mehr jedoch auf den Hirten

Lg
Peter


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 November 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> 99,4% der Schafe bekommen keinen Wolf zu Gesicht, leben aber in ständiger Angst davor.
> Sogenannte Hütehunde, im Aussehen nicht unähnlich dem Wolf, unterstützen den Hirten beim Lenken der Herde...
> Sperren die Schafe in der Scheune ein, damit ihnen nichts geschieht, und entlassen diese wieder um ihrem Tagewerk nachgehen zu können. ..



99,4% ist nun nicht gerade das schlechteste Ergebnis. Da hat der Hirte doch alles richtig gemacht. Was würdest du anders machen und wie sehe dein Szenario aus?


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 November 2020)

Es ist schon interessant hier mitzulesen und zu sehen, wie so manche Meinungen entstehen ... und was für Meinungen hier entstehen ...
Ich denke mal, dass es klar ist wo ich da stehe.
Wie ich schon sagte :  Augenmaß ist der richtige Ansatz. Ängste schüren hilft natürlich bei allem Möglichen. Das kann man dann in der Folge auch noch für ganz andere Dinge verwenden.
Wir werden sehen, was uns die Zukunft bringt.
Aber immer dran denken :  auch Lemminge habe eine funktionierende Weltanschauung ... wobei es manchmal vielleicht nicht ganz verkehrt ist, auch Dinge zu hinterfragen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ducati (12 November 2020)

hmm, jetzt kann man ja Coronaleugner sein, oder das Gegenteil, oder irgendwo dazwischen...

Fakt ist, es gibt die aktuellen Beschränkungen (geschlossene Restaurants, Fitnessstudios usw...). Und wenn wir die so schnell wie möglich loswerden wollen, heißts Kontakte vermeiden so gut es geht, vor allem auch beruflich...

Gruß.


----------



## Markus (12 November 2020)

Also das Beispiel mit den Schafen halte ich schon für etwas Weit hergeholt. Es unterstellt der Regierung Böswilligkeit, die Ansicht kann ich nicht ganz teilen. Ich sehe da eher Unfähigkeit...

Hätten die insbesondere im Sommer ihren Job gemacht, dann wäre das jetzt vermutlich anders. Aber solange die Reaktion auf (scheinbar) steigende Zahlen erneut Lockdown ist, solange ist das ein Armutszeugnis.
Aber vermutlich kann man von Behörden die in erster Linie damit beschäftigt sind sich selbst zu verwalten auch kaum mehr erwarten. 

Mal ne Frage an die ganzen Experten hier:
Wie wäre es wenn man z. B. mehr Freiheiten bekommt wenn man sich negativ testen lässt und verpflichtend die App installiert?

Wie würde die Welt aussehen wenn man bereits im Mai einen Weg in diese Richtung gegangen wäre?

Um es nochmal zu betonen:
Ich fühle mich weder durch die Maske noch durch die Abstandregeln irgendwie eingeschränkt. Und ich habe den massiven Eingriff in die Wirtschaft beim ersten Mal auch gefressen. Aber für diesen zweiten Lockdown habe ich NULL Verständnis.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 November 2020)

Die Ignoranz mancher Leute wird langsam deprimierend.

Anhang anzeigen 51652


Soviel zu den "scheinbar" steigenden Zahlen. Das kannst du in #715 mit dem Stand vom 30.10. vergleichen. Markus, es ist auch völlig egal, ob du *heute* negativ getestet wirst. Das muss man selbst kleinen Kindern inzwischen nicht mehr erklären.


----------



## Markus (12 November 2020)

Naja dann... Mal sehen wohin das noch führt...


----------



## Faceman (12 November 2020)

Wirklich interessant:


Markus schrieb:


> ...Es unterstellt der Regierung Böswilligkeit, die Ansicht kann ich nicht ganz teilen. Ich sehe da eher Unfähigkeit...



Die Regierung ist also unfähig, naja. Ist doch immer so wenn irgendjemand schuld sein muss.

Wann gingen denn die Corona Zahlen wieder hoch? Als die Leute wieder nach Mallorca fliegen durften. Weil ohne Ballermann
Massenparty könnten ja psychische Langzeitschäden bleiben.... Mir kommen die Tränen.



Markus schrieb:


> ....Aber für diesen zweiten Lockdown habe ich NULL Verständnis.



Tja, man kann sich wohl bei den Leuten bedanken, die auf illegale ( oder sogar legale Partys ) gegangen sind und großzügig alles
ignoriert haben. Ist ja eh alles Quatsch und nur ausgedacht. Natürlich machen wir heute Party, dass kann uns niemand verbieten..... usw. usw.

Und dann kommt jemand um die Ecke der:


Markus schrieb:


> Ich war die letzten Tage in Albanien und Nordmazedonien etwas in der Pampa. Wäre gerne länger dort geblieben, aber wir wollten noch Griechenland erreichen bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt die Grenzen wieder dicht zu machen...
> ....Wir suchen jetzt einen schönen Strand um den Lockdown über uns ergehen zu lassen.....





Markus schrieb:


> ich bin inzwischen Griechenland.
> In Albanien hat das niemand interessiert.
> In Nordmazodonien schon eher.
> Bulgarien bin ich nur kurz durchgefahren.
> ...



und jammert, dass die Regierung versagt hat. Alles klar.
Ich habe meine Meinung dazu aber ich kann mich gar nicht so tief bücken um auf das entsprechende Niveau zu kommen.


----------



## Markus (12 November 2020)

Keine Sorge... Ich bin nicht deine Zielgruppe. 
Ich bin garantiert selbst dem härtesten Coronator in Sachen Karantäne haushoch überlegen - egal in welchem Land. Mach dir keine Sorgen um die Leute in meinem Umfeld geschweige denn um mich... 

Und auch wenn ich absuter Kritiker am schließen der Speisegastronomie, Einzelhandel, Frisöre,... bin, die Aktionen mit den Klanhochzeiten und den Großraumdiskoteken halte ich auch für unsinnig.

Es geht mir nicht um mich! 
Ich komme klar und ich bin mir auch sicher dass ich die Anforderungen übererfülle... Es geht mir um diejenigen die sinnlos geopfert werden.


----------



## Captain Future (12 November 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich weder durch die Maske noch durch die Abstandregeln irgendwie eingeschränkt.



Ich fühle mich auch nicht durch die Maske oder die Abstandregeln irgendwie eingeschränkt.
Mich stört aber das auf der einen Seite viel erlaubt wird und auf der anderen Seite mehr als übertrieben.

Gastronomie ist geschlossen -> Nagelstudio, Tattoo Shop, Friseurbude usw. geöffnet.
In Bus und Bahn darf man fahren aber beim Lidl und Co nur mit Einkaufswagen rein und das Beste ist Edeka jede Person einen Einkaufswagen
also 2 Personen = 2 Wagen.
usw....... ohne Ende nur Affentheater


Es gibt keine einheitlichen Regeln wie es auch kein einheitliches Bußgeld gibt......
Aber jetzt kommt der Impfstoff COVID 19 -> danach COVID 21 oder weiß der Kuckuck


----------



## Markus (12 November 2020)

Hier in Griechenland gibt ne interessante Regelung:
Kleine Läden sind zu, Supermärkte dürfen nur Lebensmittel verkaufen. Ein Bekannter musste nach einer Diskussion an der Kasse das Ladekabel fürs Handy zurücklegen und durfte nur die Spagetti mitnehmen... Läuft...


----------



## Hesse (12 November 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> das Beste ist Edeka jede Person einen Einkaufswagen
> also 2 Personen = 2 Wagen.


Das kommt aber doch auch wieder nur daher weil es Leute gibt die es ohne Wagen einfach nicht schaffen 1,5m Abstand zu halten.
Ich denke wir alle  hier  haben das entsprechende Augenmaß,
viele meiner Kunde (vorallem die älteren) haben diese Augenmaß einfach nicht.


----------



## Markus (12 November 2020)

Mit den Hotels hat es die Regierung hier Griechenland auch sehr gut gemeint. Beim ersten Lockdown durften sie nicht öffnen und es gab teilweise Finanzhilfe. Diesmal dürfen sie offen bleiben. So wie mir das erklärt wurde, war das immer ein gutes Geschäft wenn nach der Saison die Griechen selbst noch ein paar Tage weg sind. Aber da diese Griechen ihren Wohnort nicht verlassen dürfen nützt es den Hotels herzlich wenig dass sie geöffnet bleiben dürfen... Sollte diesmal schwerer werden eine Entschädigung zu erwirken, sie mussten ja nicht schließen....


----------



## Captain Future (12 November 2020)

Hesse schrieb:


> Das kommt aber doch auch wieder nur daher weil es Leute gibt die es ohne Wagen einfach nicht schaffen 1,5m Abstand zu halten.
> Ich denke wir alle  hier  haben das entsprechende Augenmaß,
> viele meiner Kunde (vorallem die älteren) haben diese Augenmaß einfach nicht.



Jeder läßt den Wagen stehen und geht zwischen den Regalen ohne.... 
Ich bezahle zb. wie fast alle nur mit Karte und kaum einer hat Kleingeld in der Tasche aber die Wagen ohne Geld... das ist zu viel verlangt.
Desinfektionsmittel am Eingang oder das Auffüllen wenn es leer ist schafft auch keiner.

Für Abstand und Verhaltensregeln brauche ich keine Vormund und bestimmt keinen Wagen den es im Bus auch nicht gibt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 November 2020)

Toll ...
Mundschutz - Einkaufswagen - Sicherheitsabstand - keine Kontakte
und alles wird gut ...
komischerweise machen das alle und die Zahlen steigen trotzdem munter weiter ...
Urlaube und Parties laufen auch schon ewig nicht mehr
und die Zahlen steigen trotzdem munter weiter ...
Kirchen ... naja ... ist so eine Sache - aber liegt es dann nur daran ?

Aber das "den Leuten Angst machen" hat wenigstens funktioniert (jedenfalls lese ich das so) - hilft zwar auch nicht - aber schadet anscheinend auch nicht ...

Ach ja - und weil das Alle hier so schön herausstellen :  ICH fühle mich eingeschränkt. Ich spiele das zwar mit (notgedrungen) ... aber lustig finde ich es schon ganz lange nicht mehr.

Meine Frage hier, da die tollen Maßnahmen ja anscheinend nirgendwo auf der Welt greifen :
Woran liegt es wirklich und was ist WIRKLICH sinnvoll.
Das ist sicher kein Versagen der Regierung - wie denn auch. Für die ist das nur ein Mittel, sich auf die eine oder andere Weise zu profilieren ...

In dem Sinne
Gruß
Larry


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Toll ...
> Mundschutz - Einkaufswagen - Sicherheitsabstand - keine Kontakte
> und alles wird gut ...
> komischerweise *machen das alle* und die Zahlen steigen trotzdem munter weiter ...
> ...




Das machen überhaupt nicht alle. 



> Mundschutz


-Man liest städnig in der Zeitung ( Lokalzeitung ) dass die Polizei wieder angerückt ist weil Leute sich beim Einkaufen geweigert haben, Maske zu tragen.



> Sicherheitsabstand


-Schon mal bei schönem Wetter aktuell in einen Park gegangen? Da kannst du dir den Sicherheitsabstand mal anschauen.



> keine Kontakte


brauch ich wohl nicht kommentieren



> Parties laufen auch schon ewig nicht mehr


Es werden ständig illegale Parties von der Polizei hochgenommen. Bei mir im 10km Radius mehrfach wöchentlich...



> Urlaube... laufen auch schon ewig nicht mehr


Und wo ist Markus gerade? Noch in Griechenland oder schon weiter ins nächste Land 
Ich habe da nichts dagegen aber nur mal so ein kleines Beispiel


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 November 2020)

@Michael:
Ich habe (in Detmold) noch keinen im Supermarkt ohne Mundschutz gesehen - sorry - und ich gehe schon mal hin und wieder einkaufen ...
Aus meiner Sicht hält man beim Spazierengehen schon automatisch den Sicherheitsabstand (außer zu seinen Lieben). Außerdem ist man an der frischen Luft - die hilft ja wie man sagt ...
Naja ... und das Markus jetzt für die steigenden Zahlen verantwortlich ist oder dann sein wird, wenn es wieder zuhause ist, kann ich mir nun wirklich nicht vorstellen ...


----------



## Blockmove (13 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Toll ...
> Mundschutz - Einkaufswagen - Sicherheitsabstand - keine Kontakte
> und alles wird gut ...
> komischerweise machen das alle und die Zahlen steigen trotzdem munter weiter ...
> ...



Du vergisst gerade einen Punkt:
*Arbeiten*

Wieviel Zeit verbringst du beim Einkaufen und wieviel Zeit beim Arbeiten?
Mit wieviel Menschen hast du Kontakt beim Einkaufen und mit wieviel bei der Arbeit?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 November 2020)

> Naja ... und das Markus jetzt für die steigenden Zahlen verantwortlich  ist oder dann sein wird, wenn es wieder zuhause ist, kann ich mir nun  wirklich nicht vorstellen ...


Das war auch nur ein exemplarisches Beispiel für "keiner fährt in Urlaub"



> Aus meiner Sicht hält man beim Spazierengehen schon automatisch den Sicherheitsabstand


Das ist schon richtig, das ist auch meine Sicht. Aber es gibt da ganz viele Leute die das etwas anders handhaben.



> Ich habe (in Detmold) noch keinen im Supermarkt ohne Mundschutz gesehen


Ja, es ist halt immer wieder, dass es Diskussionen gibt wegen den Masken. Unser Bäcker hat jetzt ein Schild aufgestellt,
dass er Hausrecht hat und jeder eine Maske zu tragen hat. Auf die Frage warum er das Schild aufgestellt hat sagte er mir
dass immer mehr Leute ohne Maske kommen und sagen sie haben ein ärztliches Attest dafür, nur vorzeigen kann es keiner.
Er hat keine Lust mehr auf Diskussionen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 November 2020)

@Dieter:
das ist schwierig zu beantworten - aber beim Einkaufen habe ich eigentlich keinen direkten Kontakt. Beim Arbeiten schon. Da laufen wir aber auch alle mit Mundschutz herum (weil es so einen Spaß macht) und können den Sicherheitsabstand nicht grundsätzlich einhalten ...
Komischerweise habe ich noch kein Corona und auch noch keins gehabt ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Toll ...
> *...Mundschutz ... Sicherheitsabstand - keine Kontakte*
> 
> *komischerweise machen das alle* und die Zahlen steigen trotzdem munter weiter ...



Ok, vorgestern in Leipzig ( und die Leute kommen von überall und fahren dorthin auch wieder zurück ):
Anhang anzeigen 51659


----------



## dingo (13 November 2020)

Weil leider zu viele Mickey Maus aus Entenhausen als Kontakt angeben, funktioniert es leider nicht, Schuld ist nicht die Gastronomie - liegt an den Gast- Schwachmaten.

Taiwan gilt seit 200 Tagen als Corona- Frei, z.B. dort hat keiner ein Problem seine korrekten Daten anzugeben.


----------



## Markus (13 November 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du vergisst gerade einen Punkt:
> *Arbeiten*




Selbst da bin ich grad raus! 



Ich sehe das auch so wie Larry. 
Selbst beim Arbeiten wird darauf geachtet. 

Bei uns (also bei meinen Kollegen) :
Große Abstände in der Büros (eher 5m als 1,5m)
In der Werkstatt Einzeltische zum Verzehr des Mittagessen. 
...

Ich konnte auch bei den Gastronomen - im Gegensatz zu dem dummen Geschwätz vom RKI Chef - nur gut umgesetzte Konzepte sehen. Natürlich ist weider völlig verfehlt von mir da zu urteilen, ich bin ja kein Experte und werde mit meinen naiven Gedanken die Welt in den Untergang führen.
Bei meinem Eltern ging die Solidarität der Nachbarn sogar soweit, dass sie z. B. bei größeren Anstürmen auf das Takeaway (Sonntags) als Ordner auf dem Hof geholfen haben damit Abstände eingehalten wurden und es nicht zu Schlangen oder Gruppen gekommen ist. 

Naja und als Dank dürfen sie jetzt wieder ganz zu machen weil unserer ach so genialen Pandemiemangern nix anderes mehr einfällt als "Lockdown"... Es ist lächerlich...


Und nochmal: Nur weil ich es für dumm halte, bedeutet das nicht, dass ich mich nicht dran halte.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 November 2020)

Bei der Leipzig-Geschichte bin ich raus ...
Aber ...
die Frage die man sich stellen sollte ist nicht wie das abläuft sondern vielmehr WARUM das abläuft.
Bist du der Meinung, dass das alles Spinner sind, die da rumlaufen ... und welche, deren ureigenstes Ziel es ist, dem Virus weiteren Nährboden zu verschaffen ?
Warum entstehen Proteste ? Und sind die, die protestieren dann grundsätzlich die Bösen ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 November 2020)

> Bist du der Meinung, dass das alles Spinner sind, die da rumlaufen


Ja, bin ich


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 November 2020)

... dann sicher auch alle Anderen, die irgendwo auf der Welt gegen irgendetwas demonstrieren, Spinner ...
Das halte ich nicht für so ganz unbedenklich ...
Wie schon geschrieben :  wenn man aufhört Dinge zu hinterfragen wird es gefährlich ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2020)

Ich denke das Problem ist das wir nach Krieg eine große Freiheit bekommen haben
und wir im Prinzip machen können was wir wollen, dazu kommt noch das es uns
eigentlich Wirtschaftlich sehr gut geht. 
Bei der kleinsten *Temporären* Einschränkung ist keiner bereit auf seinen 
Lifestyle zu verzichten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 November 2020)

> Wie schon geschrieben :  wenn man aufhört Dinge zu hinterfragen wird es gefährlic



Ich hinterfrage auch aber bei einer Pandemie halte ich es doch für mehr als dumm zu einer Massendemo zu gehen.

Haben die Menschen das bei der Pest damals eigentlich auch gemacht ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 November 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem ist das wir nach Krieg eine große Freiheit bekommen haben
> und wir im Prinzip machen können was wir wollen, dazu kommt noch das es uns
> eigentlich Wirtschaftlich sehr gut geht.
> Bei der kleinsten *Temporären* Einschränkung ist keiner bereit auf seinen
> Lifestyle zu verzichten.



Der Meinung bin ich auch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2020)

Am besten währe es für uns und die Natur, wenn wir,
wie es eigentlich üblich war Monate Langen kalten Nieselregen hätten.
Das würde die Zahlen erheblich senken.

Aber auf das Wetter ist auch kein verlass mehr.


----------



## dingo (13 November 2020)

@ Larry Laffer
Hier geht es um Corona & nicht um Wölfe, Schafe, StarTrek oder anderes


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 November 2020)

> Mit dem ersten Glied ist die Kette geschmiedet.
> Wenn die erste Rede zensiert, der erste Gedanke verboten, die erste Freiheit verweigert wird, dann sind wir alle unwiderruflich gefesselt.



Das stammt zwar aus Star Trek - man sollte aber trotzdem darüber nachdenken ... nur mal so am Rande (wegen der Spinner um uns herum) ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das stammt zwar aus Star Trek - man sollte aber trotzdem darüber nachdenken ... nur mal so am Rande (wegen der Spinner um uns herum) ...



Das heißt wenn bei uns mal die Pest ausbricht stehst du auf so einer Demo in der ersten Reihe und protestierst gegen Maßnahmen?

Weil sonst:


> Wenn die erste Rede zensiert, der erste Gedanke verboten, die erste  Freiheit verweigert wird, dann sind wir alle unwiderruflich gefesselt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 November 2020)

@Helmut:
Das du hier mit "nach dem Krieg" kommst hat schon was ...
Wie definierst du übrigens "temporär" ?

@Dingo:
Es geht schon lange nicht mehr um Corona. Und wie man ja recht deutlich erkennen kann sind alle, die eine andere Meinung zu etwas haben, automatisch Spinner. Was kommt dann nach Spinner ? War in der Richtung nicht auch schon etwas gefallen ?
Ich spreche hier nicht vom Verhalten - das von euch vielfach beschriebene Verhalten habe ich noch nirgendwo mit eigenen Augen beobachten können - nicht im Supermarkt, nicht beim Bäcker und nicht beim Spazierengehen - allerdings schon auf der Arbeit ... und sorry - da lässt es sich sehr oft auch gar nicht vermeiden - außer man stellt alles ab. das wäre natürlich auch mal ein Denkansatz ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 November 2020)

@Michael:
Es tut mir leid, dass du anscheinend nicht verstehst, was ich sagen möchte ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 November 2020)

Ja,
die Meinungen gehen hier einfach sehr weit auseinander. Fakt ist einfach dass wir dies gemeinsam durchstehen müssen.

Grüße


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 November 2020)

> Es tut mir leid, dass du anscheinend nicht verstehst, was ich sagen möchte ...


Ja, vielleicht ist das so. Auf jeden Fall nichts für ungut. Wir haben da denke ich mal verschiedene Meinungen und das ist ja auch ok so.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 November 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> die Meinungen gehen hier einfach sehr weit auseinander.


wie bei so vielen Dingen und überall auf der Welt ...



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Fakt ist einfach dass wir dies gemeinsam durchstehen müssen.


Ganz deiner Meinung - aber mit Augenmaß und nicht mit Scheuklappen und blindem "Follow the Leader"


----------



## Markus (13 November 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem ist das wir nach Krieg eine große Freiheit bekommen haben
> und wir im Prinzip machen können was wir wollen, dazu kommt noch das es uns
> eigentlich Wirtschaftlich sehr gut geht.
> Bei der kleinsten *Temporären* Einschränkung ist keiner bereit auf seinen
> Lifestyle zu verzichten.



Wie oft kommt das den noch? 
Wer ist damit gemeint? 
Ich sehe keine Leute die das größte Problem mit ihrem "Lifestyle" haben. Ich sehe sehr große wirtschaftliche Schäden bei vielen (die meisten davon werden erst noch kommen) und ich sehe den nackten Kampf ums Überleben bei immer den selben Branchen. 

Und wenn die Mehrheit in der Politik diesen Blödsinn will, dann sollen sie dafür auch Bluten. Ich werde zwar auch noch kotzen wenn den Betroffenen JEDER VERFICKTE CENT auf Staatskosten entschädigt wird, auch meine Kinder werden dann DEN Schwachsinn irgendwann zahlen müssen... Aber ich werde vermutlich nicht mehr so laut kotzen weil dann wenigstens alle anderen auch dafür bluten.

Und ich rede nicht nur von Deutschland mit seinem tollen (leider auf Pump finanzierten) Sozialistensystem.... Im Großteil der Welt ist das Problem dann nicht mehr was die Stewardess, der Taxifahrer, Tapassbarbesitzer,... seinen Kindern für eine "Lifestylejeans" kauft, sonder was sie ihren Kindern zu essen geben! Und ich kenne solche Fälle auch aus EU Mitgliedsstaaten. Und die Infos sind nicht vom örtlichen Naziverschwörungsstammtisch 4 Uhr nachts... 


Es kann - aus der Sicht vieler - schon einfach sein das alles toll zu finden und am besten noch nach mehr zu schreien... Es ist sicher für viele auch eine praktische und bequeme Lösung (mich eingeschlossen), aber man denkt natürlich nur dann solidarisch wenn man den Lockdown zum Schutz einer bestimmten Gruppe als das Mindestmaß aller Dinge sieht... 









DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja,
> die Meinungen gehen hier einfach sehr weit auseinander. Fakt ist einfach dass wir dies gemeinsam durchstehen müssen.
> 
> Grüße



Ich bin inzwischen weg von "gemeinsam", ich laufe unter (virtuellem und socialmaximalgestistanceten) Protest mit. Aber mein "Wir Gefühl" ist bei NULL...


----------



## Captain Future (13 November 2020)

nach dem Krieg... Wenn ich so eine Kacke lese fällt mir nur etwas ein was man hier nicht schreiben kann oder sollte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2020)

> Wie oft kommt das den noch?
> Wer ist damit gemeint?
> Ich sehe keine Leute die das größte Problem mit ihrem "Lifestyle" haben. Ich sehe sehr große wirtschaftliche Schäden bei vielen (die meisten davon werden erst noch kommen) und ich sehe den nackten Kampf ums Überleben bei immer den selben Branchen.



Mit Lifestyle meine ich uns alle mich auch,
am letzten Tag vor dem Lookdown bin ich auch
noch schick Essen gegangen. 

Ich sehe die Probleme für die Wirtschaft bei einen Lookdown auch. 
Er gibt aber auch Probleme wenn man die Pandemie nicht in den
Griff bekommt. 
Als Beispiel von der letzten Woche:
Ein Nachbar und Kolkege hat Corona bekommen,
das ist ein Wirtschaftlicher schaden für mein Arbeitgeber. 
Ein Kunde aus Polen der alle zwei Wochen seinen Sprinter
mit Ersatzteilen bei uns vollgeladen hat und diese in ganz
Polen verkauft hat und nebenbei auch noch viele unserer 
Maschinen verkauft hat, ist an Corona gestorben. 
Neben den tragischen Tot auch ein Wirtschaftlicher schaden
für mein Arbeitgeber.


----------



## acid (13 November 2020)

Wer trägt die Schuld oder Verantwortung, wenn dein Kunde an der echten Grippe, einer bakteriellen Lungenentzündung, einem antibiotikaresistenten Krankenhauskeim oder einer Pilzinfektion gestorben wäre?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Wer trägt die Schuld oder Verantwortung, wenn dein Kunde an der echten Grippe, einer bakteriellen Lungenentzündung, einem antibiotikaresistenten Krankenhauskeim oder einer Pilzinfektion gestorben wäre?



Habe ich jetzt irgendwie jemand die Schuld zugesprochen?


----------



## acid (13 November 2020)

Nein, aber:

Warum hört man nicht auf Mensch und Tier unnötigerweise mit Antibiotika vollzupumpen damit die Bakterien nicht immer resistenter werden und es immer mehr davon gibt? Würde man diese Zahlen mal in den Medien so verbreiten, es würde sich jeder von Krankenhäusern fern halten. 
Warum wurde in den vergangenen Jahren nicht jeder der Hustet und rumrotzt mit einer Maske ausgestattet und nach Hause verbannt? Das hätte viele Leben retten können. 
Warum werden Vermieter von Schimmelwohnungen nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen? Gibt genug Lungenerkrankungen durch Pilze. 

Da höre ich keinen schreien. Weder die Bevölkerung noch die Medien.


----------



## Heinileini (13 November 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Haben die Menschen das bei der Pest damals eigentlich auch gemacht ?


Sind die nicht als "SchnabelTiere" rumgerannt, weil es die heutigen ExUndHoppMasken noch nicht gab? 

Du sprachst von den Demonstranten, die von weit her angereist kommen und wieder zurück reisen. Ob die wohl in der Bahn alle brav ihre Masken tragen, um nicht als Demonstranten aufzufallen?


----------



## vollmi (13 November 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Warum hört man nicht auf Mensch und Tier unnötigerweise mit Antibiotika vollzupumpen damit die Bakterien nicht immer resistenter werden und es immer mehr davon gibt? Würde man diese Zahlen mal in den Medien so verbreiten, es würde sich jeder von Krankenhäusern fern halten.



Bei Corona handelt es sich aber um einen Virus. Da spielen Antibiotikas keine rolle, genausowenig wie Antibiotikaresistenzen (die kann ein Virus nämlich nicht entwickeln).
Man entwickelt ja auch keine Resistenzen gegen Viren. Allenfalls hatte unser Imunsystem schonmal was mit einem ähnlichen Virus zu tun und kann schneller reagieren, aber eine Immunität gibts da eigentlich ja nicht (achtung Laie, ggf ist das sehr ungenau ausgedrückt)



> Warum wurde in den vergangenen Jahren nicht jeder der Hustet und rumrotzt mit einer Maske ausgestattet und nach Hause verbannt? Das hätte viele Leben retten können.
> Warum werden Vermieter von Schimmelwohnungen nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen? Gibt genug Lungenerkrankungen durch Pilze.



Nunja, schimmelpilze haben nicht die Angewohnheit ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen auszurotten, sie sind sehr lokal. Aber natürlich muss man die trotzdem bekämpfen.
Und eigentlich wäre das auch bei der normalen Influenza das richtige. Daheim bleiben und auskurieren und nicht den harten Markieren und zur Arbeit gehen.
Das ist vor allem hier in der Schweiz so der Trend. Man ist der harte Arbeiter wenn man trotz 40Grad fieber ins Büro kommt und arbeitet. Dann ist einem die Arbeit wichtig und der Arbeitgeber. IMHO ist exakt das Gegenteil der Fall. Solche Menschen sind einfach nur entweder Dumm oder gleichgültig ggf beides.

Und dazu kommen dann noch die Impfgegner denen man dann erklärt dass ohne die Impfung selbst die Pocken für uns noch gefährlich wären. Die kommen dann, wenn sie erfahren das jemand Pocken hat würden sie ihre Kinder zum immun werden hinbringen und ein Pockentreffen veranstalten. *ARGL* Ignoranz gepaart mit Halbwissen.


----------



## acid (13 November 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bei Corona handelt es sich aber um einen Virus. Da spielen Antibiotikas keine rolle, genausowenig wie Antibiotikaresistenzen (die kann ein Virus nämlich nicht entwickeln).
> Man entwickelt ja auch keine Resistenzen gegen Viren. Allenfalls hatte unser Imunsystem schonmal was mit einem ähnlichen Virus zu tun und kann schneller reagieren, aber eine Immunität gibts da eigentlich ja nicht (achtung Laie, ggf ist das sehr ungenau ausgedrückt)



Das war nicht worauf ich hinaus wollte. In den Medien wird nur noch Corona und aktuell Terror thematisiert. Warum wird auf meine Punkte, die ich oben aufgelistet habe, nicht eingegangen? 
Dass die EU ein E2E-Verschlüsselungsverbot fordert, oder zumindest den Schlüssel dafür haben will, hört man in den Mainstream-Medien nirgends.




vollmi schrieb:


> Und eigentlich wäre das auch bei der normalen Influenza das richtige. Daheim bleiben und auskurieren und nicht den harten Markieren und zur Arbeit gehen.
> Das ist vor allem hier in der Schweiz so der Trend. Man ist der harte Arbeiter wenn man trotz 40Grad fieber ins Büro kommt und arbeitet. Dann ist einem die Arbeit wichtig und der Arbeitgeber. IMHO ist exakt das Gegenteil der Fall. Solche Menschen sind einfach nur entweder Dumm oder gleichgültig ggf beides.



Das ist es was ich meine. Warum wird bzw. wurde dagegen nie was unternommen? Hier hätte man einen ordentlichen Ansatzpunkt, um die Zahl der Erkrankungen älterer und schwächerer mit Krankheiten, die Teil unseres Lebens sind, zu reduzieren. 
Warum wird der Risikogruppe nicht das tragen einer Infektionsschutzmaske anstatt dem selber genähten Ding aus Vorhangstoff empfohlen?




vollmi schrieb:


> Und dazu kommen dann noch die Impfgegner denen man dann erklärt dass ohne die Impfung selbst die Pocken für uns noch gefährlich wären. Die kommen dann, wenn sie erfahren das jemand Pocken hat würden sie ihre Kinder zum immun werden hinbringen und ein Pockentreffen veranstalten. *ARGL* Ignoranz gepaart mit Halbwissen.



Der typische Impfgegner ist sowieso ein gaaanz eigener Schlag Menschen. Für solche Leute habe ich ebenfalls wenig Verständnis. 

Aber ich frage mich wie das weiter gehen soll? Leben von Lockdown zu Lockdown? 
Es waren Monate, die nicht genutzt wurden, um ein sinnnvolles Konzept zu erarbeiten. Und selbst wenn die Impfung nächstes Jahr kommt, was wenn das Virus sich verändert und/oder die Impfung nicht wie erwartet wirkt bzw. von der Bevölkerung nicht angenommen wird? 
Es braucht langfristigere Konzepte, und nicht Aktionismus und Planungen von Woche zu Woche.


----------



## Mrtain (13 November 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Ist ja noch etwas Zeit, eine Hebamme würde dir diese Freiheit schenken.
> Ich durfte das zwei mal erleben.
> Tief berührend!
> 
> Alles Liebe!



Danke, wird auch für mich das zweite mal. Wir haben nur eine Hebamme für die Versorgung nach der Geburt. Die erste Geburt unseres ersten Zwerg war schon nicht einfach und zog eine Not-Op nach sich. Deswegen haben wir uns fürs Krankenhaus entschieden. Wird schon alles gut werden


----------



## Markus (13 November 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Es braucht langfristigere Konzepte, und nicht Aktionismus und Planungen von Woche zu Woche.



Dazu müssten Leute die es nicht gewohnt sind was zu leisten ihren Job machen. Wird nie passieren... Vorher wird das Virus soweit mutieren das wir alle draufgehen, oder wir werden uns gegenseitig in Bürgerkriegen abschlachten... 

Konzepte... *ROFL*
Und dann auch noch langfristig..
Das einzige "Konzept" der "Experten" wird vermutlich auch 2021 noch "X > Y = Lockdown" sein...


----------



## Heinileini (13 November 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Das einzige "Konzept" der "Experten" wird vermutlich auch 2021 noch "X > Y = Lockdown" sein...


Ja, sicher doch. Und warten auf eine bezahlbare und in ausreichender Anzahl durchführbare TestMöglichkeit mit ausreichend schnell verfügbarem Ergebnis. Und warten auf einen Impfstoff und dessen Prüfung. Und irritieren lassen durch die InkubationsZeit. Grundsätzlich dürfte sich daran nichts ändern.


----------



## Markus (13 November 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ja, sicher doch. Und warten auf eine bezahlbare und in ausreichender Anzahl durchführbare TestMöglichkeit mit ausreichend schnell verfügbarem Ergebnis. Und warten auf einen Impfstoff und dessen Prüfung. Und irritieren lassen durch die InkubationsZeit. Grundsätzlich dürfte sich daran nichts ändern.



Ich sehe da schon auch andere Möglichkeiten. 
Aber die Datenschützer werden dann wieder Schaum vor den Mund bekommen. Da ist es schon einfacher durchzusetzen ganze Nationen an die Wand zu fahren...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> .. und die Zahlen steigen trotzdem munter weiter ...


Die Zahlen steigen natürlich munter weiter, und sie werden noch eine ganze Weile weiter ansteigen, besonders die der Intensivfälle. *Aber der Zuwachs ist, wie ihr selbstverständlich alle erkannt habt,** bereits** seit Beginn des Teil-Lockdowns rückläufig!* Der Replikationsfaktor ist recht schnell gefallen. Unsere "unfähigen" Politiker haben "scheinbar" zum genau richtigen Zeitpunkt an der Reißleine gezogen. Spannend bleibt (für mich) allerdings, wie sich der Trubel von Leipzig auswirkt.

Anhang anzeigen 51667


----------



## kafiphai (13 November 2020)

Nun ja , die NowCast Daten, verantwortlich für den R Faktor stellen was dar?
Infektionen oder positive PCR Tests?
Spahn: wir müssen da um die Ecke denken, um nicht zuviel zu testen

Ach ja Intensivbettenbelegung:
Anhang anzeigen 51669


Woher könnte völlig perverse Kriegsrethorik der „Entscheidungsträger“ wohl stammen?

Im Jahre 1917 wure das Kriegswirtschaftliche Ermächtigungsgesetz verfasst. Mit diesem Gesetz wurde dann 1933 der Rechtsstaat ausgehebelt und die Demokratie zerschlagen. Das Gesetz von 1933 wird genau für die Corona-Zeit verwendet. Das Wort Krieg wurde durch Covid-19 ersetzt sowie wirtschaftlich durch gesundheitlich.
_“Die Regierung wird ermächtigt, während der Dauer der durch Covid-19 hervorgerufenen außerordentlichen Verhältnisse durch Verordnung die notwendigen Verfügungen zur Förderung und Wiederaufrichtung der gesundheitlichen Versorgung, zur Abwehr wirtschaftlicher Schädigungen und zur Versorgung der Bevölkerung mit Gesundheitsleistungen und Bedarfsgegenständen zu treffen. In den zu erlassenden Verordnungen können Geldstrafen … festgesetzt werden.”

Peter_


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 November 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nun ja , die NowCast Daten, verantwortlich für den R Faktor stellen was dar?
> Infektionen oder positive PCR Tests? ..


Müssen wir jetzt alles in frage stellen, womit sich andere Leute ein Leben lang beschäftigen? Der R-Faktor beruht meines Wissens nicht auf einer Herleitung. Er ist wohl mehr oder weniger ein empirisch ermittelter Wert, in dem verschieden Faktoren berücksichtigt werden. Du meinst, auch das ist Blödsinn?

Ach ja, die Intensivbettenbelegung (dein link funzt nicht) bietet noch reichlich Platz nach oben. Beim Personal wird es schon etwas enger.

Was hat das mit dieser "Kriegsrethorik auf sich?


----------



## kafiphai (13 November 2020)

> Müssen wir jetzt alles in frage stellen, womit sich andere Leute ein Leben lang beschäftigen?



Ja natürlich!

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/info/Corona-Daten-unter-Verschluss-RKI-bremst-Diskurs-aus,rki118.html



> Ach ja, die Intensivbettenbelegung (dein link funzt nicht) bietet noch reichlich Platz nach oben. Beim Personal wird es schon etwas enger.


Freilich ist da reichlich Platz 
https://www.intensivregister.de/#/intensivregister

Anhang anzeigen 51673

Zum Personal: dann sollten sie nicht alle „wegtesten“ Oder als K1 in Quarantäne schicken...
Ach ja, in Österreich darfst auch mit pos. Test in Gesundheitsberufen weiterarbeiten.
Aber dann schnell nach Hause.... ??? Und das ist auch kein Widerspruch lt. Gesundheitsminister...



> Was hat das mit dieser "Kriegsrethorik auf sich?


Daumenschrauben anziehen und solche Aussagen der Medien und Politiker.
Der Text ist aus der Österreichischen COVID Lockerungsverordnung!!??

So jetzt aber Schluss, für morgen wurde uns Österreichern ein „harter Lockdown“ angekündigt....

Peter


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 November 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> D*Aber der Zuwachs ist, wie ihr selbstverständlich alle erkannt habt,** bereits** seit Beginn des Teil-Lockdowns rückläufig!*



Nicht bei uns in der Ecke ... Allerdings haben wir erstmals heute mehr "Heilungen" als "Covid-Neuzugänge" ...
Im Übrigen :  traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst verwurschtelt hast ...




Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Müssen wir jetzt alles in frage stellen, womit sich andere Leute ein Leben lang beschäftigen?


Schadet es deiner Meinung, wenn man sich so seine eigenen Gedanken macht ? Aber Gegenfrage :  sollte man deiner Ansicht nach alles so hinnehmen wie es gesagt wird ? Ich will jetzt mal nicht mit dem "spring aus dem Fenster"-Ding kommen - es ist aber etwas dran ...


----------



## Heinileini (13 November 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> ... für morgen wurde uns Österreichern ein „harter Lockdown“ angekündigt....


Falls es Dich ein klein wenig trösten kann, harte Lo[c]kdowns sind auch nichts Neues:

Anhang anzeigen 51676


Anhang anzeigen 51677


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Schadet es deiner Meinung, wenn man sich so seine eigenen Gedanken macht ? Aber Gegenfrage :  sollte man deiner Ansicht nach alles so hinnehmen wie es gesagt wird ? Ich will jetzt mal nicht mit dem "spring aus dem Fenster"-Ding kommen - es ist aber etwas dran ...



Alles zu hinterfragen ist doch eine Berufskrankheit bei uns SPS-Programmierern.
Würden wir unsere Maschinen und Anlagen so machen wie "man" es uns sagt, dann wären die Schrottplätze weltweit voll 
Mein Spruch wenn's ums Vertrauen geht: "Ich traue niemanden und erst recht nicht mir  "
Die andere Berufskrankheit ist das logische Denken und das das Denken in Strukturen.
Eine frühere Bekannte hat mich mal als "spirituellen Krüppel" bezeichnet.

Wenn man uns SPSlerm also Anweisungen und Zahlen vorlegt, dann löst das wohl erstmal die berufsbedingten Beissreflexe aus.
Man sollte sich nur nicht verbeissen. Ein Reset ist manchmal hilfreich

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ducati (14 November 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Alles zu hinterfragen ist doch eine Berufskrankheit bei uns SPS-Programmierern.
> Würden wir unsere Maschinen und Anlagen so machen wie "man" es uns sagt, dann wären die Schrottplätze weltweit voll
> Mein Spruch wenn's ums Vertrauen geht: "Ich traue niemanden und erst rest nicht mir  "
> Die andere Berufskrankheit ist das logische Denken und das das Denken in Strukturen.
> ...



ohja... über diese Berufskrankheiten hab ich auch schon oft nachgedacht. 
Kommt noch dazu, dass man überall Fehler und Probleme sieht, bzw. nach Problemen sucht... Und generell eher nach Murphys Gesetz lebt...
Ist die psychische Macke eigentlich von der Berufsgenossenschaft als Berufskrankheit anerkannt?

PS: den Reset mach ich in der Regel alle 5 Jahre... Bin grad bei 5,1


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> ohja... über diese Berufskrankheiten hab ich auch schon oft nachgedacht.
> Kommt noch dazu, dass man überall Fehler und Probleme sieht, bzw. nach Problemen sucht... Und generell eher nach Murphys Gesetz lebt...
> Ist die psychische Macke eigentlich von der Berufsgenossenschaft als Berufskrankheit anerkannt?



Ich war vor vielen Jahren auf einem Training zum Thema Führung und Konfliktlösung.
Die Psychologin ließ kein gutes Haar an der Berufsgruppe der Programmierer.
Da fielen Begriffe wie Inselbegabung, Beinahe-Authisten, unkreativ und in Denkmustern gefangen.
Keine Ahnung woher sie mich so gut kannte


----------



## kafiphai (14 November 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> ohja... über diese Berufskrankheiten hab ich auch schon oft nachgedacht.
> Kommt noch dazu, dass man überall Fehler und Probleme sieht, bzw. nach Problemen sucht...



Dafür weisen wir gerade wegen unseres vermeintlichen Handikaps meist eine steile Lernkurve auf.
Denn wurden größere Erkenntnisse erlangt, dann werden diese unmittelbar an den erkannten Problemen angewandt.
Sozusagen ein neues Werkzeug für gesehene Probleme - Realisiert.

Diese PS bringen meist „spirituelle“ Menschen nicht auf die Straße...
Wenn nichts gesehen wird....
Es ist eben nicht alles rosa Sonnenschein und es gibt sehr wohl dem Leben dienliche oder vernichtende Wege des Menschen.
(Ist mit gut bekannt:lol: Von mir selbst....)

Peter

PS: gehe jetzt ein wenig Hamstern, es ist Lockdown Zeit...:lol::lol:


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> PS: gehe jetzt ein wenig Hamstern, es ist Lockdown Zeit...:lol::lol:



Denk an Klopapier und Nudeln!


----------



## ducati (14 November 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> PS: gehe jetzt ein wenig Hamstern, es ist Lockdown Zeit...:lol::lol:



Bin in Quarantäne, Hamstern verboten


----------



## ducati (14 November 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Denn wurden größere Erkenntnisse erlangt, dann werden diese unmittelbar an den erkannten Problemen angewandt.
> Sozusagen ein neues Werkzeug für gesehene Probleme - Realisiert.



Ja, wenn man uns lässt, dann suchen wir die Probleme nicht nur sondern lösen sie auch.

Wenn man uns nicht lässt, bzw. wir es nicht schaffen, gibts oft Ärger bis hin zu Burnout...

Jedenfalls gut zu wissen, dass es anderen auch so geht


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man uns lässt, dann suchen wir die Probleme nicht nur sondern lösen sie auch.
> 
> Wenn man uns nicht lässt, bzw. wir es nicht schaffen, gibts oft Ärger bis hin zu Burnout...
> 
> Jedenfalls gut zu wissen, dass es anderen auch so geht



Ja, ungelöste Probleme sind persönliche Niederlagen :sb7:


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 November 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich war vor vielen Jahren auf einem Training zum Thema Führung und Konfliktlösung.
> Die Psychologin ließ kein gutes Haar an der Berufsgruppe der Programmierer.
> Da fielen Begriffe wie Inselbegabung, Beinahe-Authisten, unkreativ und in Denkmustern gefangen.
> Keine Ahnung woher sie mich so gut kannte



Hallo Dieter,
das mit dem Beinahe-Authisten würde ich noch akzeptieren, mit Insel-Begabung kann ich nichts anfangen ... aber unkreativ bin ich absolut nicht bereit zu akzeptieren. Denkmuster kann schon sein ... 
Auf der anderen Seite schein man das aber dann wohl auch zu  brauchen ...
Ich könnte da jetzt noch einen gesunden Grund-Pessimismus hinzufügen - frei nach dem (meinem) Wahlspruch :  Es ist besser wenn ein Pessimist Unrecht hat als wenn ein Optimist Unrecht hat ...
Vielleicht führt das auch zu meinem Standpunkt beim Corona-Thema - ich habe auch generell ein Problem mit (? blindem ?) Aktionismus ...
In dem Sinne - schönes Wochenende ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... Schadet es deiner Meinung, wenn man sich so seine eigenen Gedanken macht ? ...


Meiner Meinung schadet es ganz sicher nicht. Sich eigene Gedanken zu machen, ist auch äußerst begrüßenswert. Nur darf man dabei gewisse Tatsachen nicht einfach ignorieren. Das resultierende Ende der ganzen Zahlenreihen sind die Intensivfälle. Zweifelst du diese Zahl tatsächlich an???




Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... Aber Gegenfrage :  sollte man deiner Ansicht nach alles so hinnehmen wie es gesagt wird ? Ich will jetzt mal nicht mit dem "spring aus dem Fenster"-Ding kommen - es ist aber etwas dran ...


Ich glaube längst nicht alles und schon gar nicht dem, was dem Volk so alles vorgemacht wird. Falls du das meinst? In Sachen Corona bin ich allerdings sehr konform zu den Politikern und Virologen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 November 2020)

@Onkel:
da ich es nicht verifizieren kann nehme ich es mal so hin ...
Ich meinte hier aber auch etwas komplett anderes. Nehmen wir mal die Steuerungstechnik - oder besser die Regelungstechnik :  wenn ich in einer Regelstrecke etwas an dr Regelparametern ändere und die Regelung greift deshalb dann trotzdem nicht dann habe ich möglicherweise an der falschen Schraube gedreht. 
Bezogen auf das aktuelle Thema :  die Neuinfektionen steigen munter weiter - klar es gibt auch wieder Gesundungen (das gehört ja auch dazu). Aber die ganze schöne Lockdown-Geschichte hat nach mittlerweile 2 Wochen nicht dazu geführt, dass die Kurve abflacht. Falscher Parameter ???
Und genau das ist es, was ich (und scheinbar ja nicht nur ich) hinterfrage. Wir machen hier Aktionismus nach dem Motto :  Hauptsache irgend etwas machen - Sinn oder Unsinn ist erstmal egal - wichtig ist, dass die breite Masse verunsichert wird. Letzteres ist sicherlich gewünscht und vielleicht sogar richtig (und möglicherweise sogar die EINZIGE wirklich sinnvolle Maßnahme).
Wir sind jetzt in dem Thema seit einem 3/4 Jahr drin und "den hohen Herren" ist bislang nichts Neues eingefallen ... das finde ich traurig.
Für mich ist die einzige bislang anscheinend funktionierende Stellgröße der Sommer gewesen - aber bis zum nächsten Sommer ist es noch etwas hin - Zeit vielleicht doch mal das Gehirn mit ins Boot zu nehmen ...
So ... und um es noch einmal ganz konkret zu sagen :
Ihr fühlt euch alle vielleicht nicht eingeschränkt - ICH schon ... sorry dafür ... so sehe ich es.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Chräshe (14 November 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Ist die psychische Macke eigentlich von der Berufsgenossenschaft als Berufskrankheit anerkannt?


Probleme frühzeitig zu sehen und zu beheben ist sogar eine Voraussetzung, um den Job gut zu machen!


----------



## ducati (14 November 2020)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Probleme frühzeitig zu sehen und zu beheben ist sogar eine Voraussetzung, um den Job gut zu machen!


jaa... m.M. färbt das aber nach Jahrzehnten Inbetriebnahme oder Instandhaltung auch auf die private Persönlichkeit ab, wenn man beruflich sehr oft mit Fehlern und Problemen beschäftigt ist.
Teilweise nicht ganz einfach...


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> jaa... m.M. färbt das aber nach Jahrzehnten Inbetriebnahme oder Instandhaltung auch auf die private Persönlichkeit ab, wenn man beruflich sehr oft mit Fehlern und Problemen beschäftigt ist.
> Teilweise nicht ganz einfach...



100% ACK
Manchmal ist dieses "Job-Denken" im Privatleben eher hinderlich und führt zu zusätzlichen Konflikten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... Ich meinte hier aber auch etwas komplett anderes. Nehmen wir mal die Steuerungstechnik - oder besser die Regelungstechnik : wenn ich in einer Regelstrecke etwas an dr Regelparametern ändere und die Regelung greift deshalb dann trotzdem nicht dann habe ich möglicherweise an der falschen Schraube gedreht...


Das ist genau meine Denkweise. Wir haben hier eine Regelstrecke mit einer Zeitkonstante von mehreren Tagen oder sogar Wochen, das müssen wir bei der Betrachtung berücksichtigen.




Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... Bezogen auf das aktuelle Thema : die Neuinfektionen steigen munter weiter - klar es gibt auch wieder Gesundungen (das gehört ja auch dazu). Aber die ganze schöne Lockdown-Geschichte hat nach mittlerweile 2 Wochen nicht dazu geführt, dass die Kurve abflacht. Falscher Parameter ??? ..


*Larry, das stimmt nicht, die Kurve flacht bereits seit einigen Tagen ab*. Möglicherweise in deinem Landkreis momentan auch gerade mal nicht, das geht vorüber. Diese Abflachung kann natürlich auch andere Ursachen haben, allerdings wäre sie schon eine logische Konsequenz auf die Parameteränderungen. Leider haben wir bei den Parametern nicht sonderlich viele Optionen. Ganz ohne Regelung würden die Zahlen jedoch ungehindert ansteigen (R = ca. 3). Also Larry, Arschbacken zusammenkneifen  !




Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... Wir sind jetzt in dem Thema seit einem 3/4 Jahr drin und "den hohen Herren" ist bislang nichts Neues eingefallen ... das finde ich traurig. ..


Traurig ist die Situation schon, aber es gibt zum Glück noch viele Leute, die überhaupt etwas dagegen tun oder wenigsten dazu beitragen, dass sich die Situation irgendwann einmal wieder verbessern kann. Andere jammern immer nur und suchen Schuldige. Schuldige an einer Naturkatastrophe!




Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... Hauptsache irgend etwas machen - Sinn oder Unsinn ist erstmal egal - wichtig ist, dass die breite Masse verunsichert wird ..


Wie schon erwähnt, haben wir kaum Optionen. Ich finde übrigens auch nicht, dass die breite Masse verunsichert ist, es sind nur einzelne, die es irgendwie nicht wahrhaben wollen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 November 2020)

@Onkel:
Du hast Recht ... wir müssen die Arschbacken zusammenkneifen ...
Heute und jetzt ...
und denk an meine Worte :  möglicherweise auch noch in ein paar Jahren ...

Allerdings :  es ist, auch wenn es die Medien anders darstellen, ganz sicher keine Naturkatastrophe ... warum heisst das Ding noch gleich mit Vornamen SARS ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... warum heisst das Ding noch gleich mit Vornamen SARS ?


Keine Ahnung, kläre mich mal bitte auf!


----------



## acid (14 November 2020)

https://orf.at/stories/3189766/

Mal sehen wann es bei euch in DE soweit ist?


----------



## Mrtain (14 November 2020)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_acute_respiratory_syndrome-related_coronavirus

Also ich hab nicht das Gefühl, dass die Medien das als Naturkatastrophe darstellen.


----------



## kafiphai (14 November 2020)

> Leider haben wir bei den Parametern nicht sonderlich viele Optionen.



Eine Frage zu PCR Tests könnte lauten:
 - Wie ist es möglich, schwach Corona positiv zu sein?
Für Verwegene:
 - Gibt es da Parameter/Schwellwerte die das Ergebnis in eine Richtung lenken.
Für Mutige:
 - Warum wurden keine Intensivbetten neu geschaffen, sondern nur annektiert.

Kommt schon, ist doch unser täglich Brot durch drehen an Parametern ein gewünschtes Ergebnis zu erhalten.
Da ist „Reverse Engineering“ mit ein wenig „um die Ecke denken“ ein Leichtes.

Lg
Peter


----------



## acid (14 November 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu PCR Tests könnte lauten:
> - Wie ist es möglich, schwach Corona positiv zu sein?


Der PCR-Test ist quasi eine Kopiermschine mit eingebautem Detektor. Es gibt dabei eine Unschärfe, da der Test nicht für ein Breitband-Screening gemacht wurde, daher halte ich ihn für die aktuelle Anewendung auch nur für bedingt tauglich.
Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meArNRzMiPw
Erklärung in ganz einfach gehalten, und auch fachlich nicht 100% korrekt, aber gut genug um das gut zu erklären. 
Das Ergebnis des Tests lässt Rückschlüsse auf die Virenlast zu, aber das ist keine konkrete Aussage sondern nur eine Momentaufnahme! Diese ist aber relativ wenig aussagekräftig. 




kafiphai schrieb:


> Für Verwegene:
> - Gibt es da Parameter/Schwellwerte die das Ergebnis in eine Richtung lenken.



Ja, nur sind diese Parameter nicht einheitlich, das heißt: Ein PCT Test ist nicht validierbar, da jedes Labor anders arbeitet bzw. arbeiten kann. Es gibt keinen Standard. Stichwort: CT-Wert.


kafiphai schrieb:


> Für Mutige:
> - Warum wurden keine Intensivbetten neu geschaffen, sondern nur annektiert.
> 
> Kommt schon, ist doch unser täglich Brot durch drehen an Parametern ein gewünschtes Ergebnis zu erhalten.
> Da ist „Reverse Engineering“ mit ein wenig „um die Ecke denken“ ein Leichtes.



Da stelle ich mich auf die Seite der Medizin. Betten sind nicht das Problem, aber Intensivpflegepersonal braucht jahrelange Ausbildung, das geht nicht von heute auf morgen.
Das Problem ist, dass eine ITS kosteneffizient arbeiten muss, sprich immer eine gewisse Auslastung braucht. Das Gesundheitssystem wurde Jahrelang kostenpotimiert (=Kaputt gespart), die Pflegekräfte beanstanden das ja seit Jahren. Und genau deswegen haben wir jetzt stärkere Probleme.


----------



## acid (14 November 2020)

Ich lege noch was nach: 
Der PCR Test ist ein sehr sensibler und präziser Test. 


Frage: Wer hat vor SARS-CoV-2 schon mal was von PCR gehört? Vermultich die wenigsten.
Es ist eine spezielle Labordiagnostik, die bei Verdacht auf spezifitsche Erkrankungen einen Verdacht bestätigen soll. Das kann sie auch, dazu wurde sie Entwickelt. 

Ich habs schon mal erwähnt... Würde man diese Menge an Tests durchführen, um Menschen auf Grippeviren zu testen, man hätte sehr viele positive Ergebnisse. 
Fraglich auch, warum eigentlich schon ausgelastete Labore plötzlich Unmengen dieser Tests durchführen könnnen. Fragt sich niemand, was die sonst das ganze Jahr über machen?

Um es nochmal klar zu stellen: Ich bin kein Leugner, Aluhutträger oder sonstwas. Aber aufgrund meines medizinischen Wissens frage ich gerne genauer und detaillierter nach. Das sollte auch jeder von euch machen. 
Ich leugne weder das Vorhandensein des Virus, noch dass es aggressiver als eine Grippe ist. Aber die Strategie, mit der wir dieser Panedmie begegnen, ist mehr als zweifelhaft.


----------



## ducati (15 November 2020)

die Analogie zur Regelungstechnik ist interessant...
Aber man könnte auch die Analogie zur Safetyprogrammierung ziehen... In welchen Zustand würdet Ihr die Maschine setzen, wenn die 1% Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass jemand stirbt?

Aber grundsätzlich ist das auch so ne Berufskrankheit der Automatisierer, dass man nen Problem mit Statistiken und Wahrscheinlichkeiten hat. Wir hättens gern schwarz oder weiss, null oder eins.
Mit dem Bit "der Motor läuft vielleicht" kann ich in der SPS wenig anfangen...


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 November 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, kläre mich mal bitte auf!



Es ist die Weiterentwicklung eines schon 2002/2003 aufgetretenen Virus ... also quasi ein Update ...
Das heißt für mich :  wir beschäftigen uns schon seit 18 Jahren (!?) mit dem Thema ...
Ich bin jetzt kein Verschwörungs-Theoretiker - aber irgendwie mutet mir das Ganze doch "ein bisschen" künstlich an ....
Wir werden sehen was noch so kommt (SARS-Covid-V3.0 ?)

Gruß und schönen Rest-Sonntag
Larry


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 November 2020)

@Ducati:
Dein Vergleich hängt für mich "ein ganz kleines bisschen".
Um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben :   es besteht bei einer Maschine aufgrund von Was-auch-immer eine 1%ige Gefahr für einen schweren Unfall. Wir begegnen dem nun in dem wir über eine der Eingangskarten ein Säckchen ziehen - oder denk dir vor mir aus irgendeinen anderen Unsinn aus bei dem die Massnahme nicht sinnvoll das Resultat beeinflussen kann.
Ich sage es nochmal (im weiteren Sinne Beispiel Markus) :
Im Restaurant werden Sicherheitsabstände auf jeden Fall eingehalten - Hygiene (auf jeden Fall jetzt) außerdem - die müssen schliessen - wer weiß wie lange noch
Beim Friseur werden Sicherheitsabstände nicht eingehalten - wie denn auch - die können geöffnet bleiben weil es dort bislang keine Infektionen gar.
Kommt Leute ... wo ist hier die Logik ?


----------



## ducati (15 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Ducati:
> Dein Vergleich hängt für mich "ein ganz kleines bisschen".
> Um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben :   es besteht bei einer Maschine aufgrund von Was-auch-immer eine 1%ige Gefahr für einen schweren Unfall. Wir begegnen dem nun in dem wir über eine der Eingangskarten ein Säckchen ziehen - oder denk dir vor mir aus irgendeinen anderen Unsinn aus bei dem die Massnahme nicht sinnvoll das Resultat beeinflussen kann.
> Ich sage es nochmal (im weiteren Sinne Beispiel Markus) :
> ...



seh ich alles genauso... Natürlich hinkt der Vergleich, war auch etwas provokativ gemeint.

Ich geh an die Sache mit meinem gesunden Menschenverstand und meinem Gewissen heran. Damit komme ich gut klar, ecke aber oft an. 

Aktuell bin ich mehr oder weniger freiwillig in Quarantäne, da ich einen Kontakt hatte...

Grundsätzlich sind viele Regeln uneindeutig und auch nur bedingt nachvollziehbar. Dashalb tue ich, was ich für mich verantworten kann...

Gruß.


----------



## Mrtain (15 November 2020)

Das in einem Restaurant die Abstände immer eingehalten werden, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Vor dem zweiten Lockdown wollten wir bei uns in einem Restaurant essen gehen.Fairerweise muss ich dazu aber erwähnen, dass es dort schon vor der ganzen Geschichte keine einzelnen Tische gab, sondern nur lange Bänke und entsprechende Tische. Jedoch wurde trotzdem dort Gast an Gast gesetzt. Da hat es auch nichts genutzt, dass sich das Personal vorbildlich an die Maskenpflicht gehalten hat. Wir haben unser Essen dann doch lieber nur mitgenommen.


----------



## ducati (15 November 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Wir haben unser Essen dann doch lieber nur mitgenommen.



so sollte es sein! Eigenverantwortung wie in Schweden, statt komischer Regeln, die aus Trotz dann manche nicht befolgen...

Aber gibt natürlich solche und solche Menschen...

Aktuell sehe ich in meinem Umfeld eher problematisch, wie beruflich mit dem Thema umgegangen wird... Privat hat doch kaum noch jemand viele Kontakte....

Und wie weiter oben schon geschrieben ist es mir mitlerweile egal, ob das jetzt schlimm oder weniger schlimm ist... Ich will, dass es bald vorbei ist. Und da Hilft aktuell m.M. Kontakte so weit es geht zu vermeiden. Aber nicht zu 100% und auch nur da, wo es sinnvoll ist...


----------



## kafiphai (15 November 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> die Analogie zur Regelungstechnik ist interessant...
> Aber man könnte auch die Analogie zur Safetyprogrammierung ziehen... In welchen Zustand würdet Ihr die Maschine setzen, wenn die 1% Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass jemand stirbt?
> 
> Aber grundsätzlich ist das auch so ne Berufskrankheit der Automatisierer, dass man nen Problem mit Statistiken und Wahrscheinlichkeiten hat. Wir hättens gern schwarz oder weiss, null oder eins.
> Mit dem Bit "der Motor läuft vielleicht" kann ich in der SPS wenig anfangen...



1% Wahrscheinlichkeit dass jemand stirbt?
Häää?
Aber es ist schon klar, dass das auch nur für 0,4 % der Bevölkerung gilt.
Und das in Bezug zur Anzahl der Mitarbeiter an der Maschine ergibt die Gefährdung.

Wobei auch das nicht stimmt, da *wissentlich* nicht unterschieden wird ob mit oder an Corona gestorben wurde.


Übrigens, wenn Wirksamkeiten einer Impfung angegeben werden von zB.: 90%, dann bedeutet dies eine Wirksamkeit für die  0,4 % der Bevölkerung die daran erkrankt sind...

tsss,tsss...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Es ist die Weiterentwicklung eines schon 2002/2003 aufgetretenen Virus ... also quasi ein Update ...
> Das heißt für mich :  wir beschäftigen uns schon seit 18 Jahren (!?) mit dem Thema ...


Wenn man mal von ein paar lächerlichen Epidemien und Pandemien seit 3500 vor unserer Zeitrechnung absieht, dann ist das wohl so.

Wir sind nur sehr lange von solchen Dingen verschont geblieben. Daher fällt manch einem die Wahrhabung schwer, dass so etwas auch heute in unserer schönen modernen Welt jederzeit auftreten kann.


----------



## kafiphai (15 November 2020)

> Wenn man mal von ein paar lächerlichen Epidemien und Pandemien seit 3500 vor unserer Zeitrechnung absieht, dann ist das wohl so.



Mag alles sein, doch jetzt haben wir eine Testpandemie.
*Es ist unzulässig PCR Test so zu verwenden wie es gerade geschieht*.
Es gibt keine Übersterblichkeit! Und nur das ist ein gültiger Indikator für eine Pandemie...

Hat doch glatt unser Bundes-Lumpi im TV angekündigt, Massentests als Kriterium für die Aufhebung des Lockdows einführen zu wollen.
Natürlich wurde auf die Bilder hingewiesen und der löbliche Einsatz des Bundesheeres in der Slowakei hervorgehoben.
Soldaten!?
Ja klar, für die Menschen...
Lüge braucht immer Gewalt um zu existieren.

Und noch einmal: PCR Test auf Bevölkerungsgruppen anzuwenden, welche ohne Symptomatik sind ist kriminell.
Damit werden unzulässig Fallzahlen erzeugt.

Peter


----------



## Cassandra (15 November 2020)

Vielleicht ist COVID-19 ein Segen für die Menschheit. 
Dadurch werden Maßnahmen eingeleitet und geübt, die im Ernstfall nicht in ganz kurzer Zeit umsetzbar wären.
Sollte eine ähnlich ansteckende, aber deutlich tödlichere Krankheit ausbrechen, müssen wir nicht bei "0" beginnen, sondern haben bereits ein gewisses Training.


----------



## Rudi (16 November 2020)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist COVID-19 ein Segen für die Menschheit.
> Dadurch werden Maßnahmen eingeleitet und geübt, die im Ernstfall nicht in ganz kurzer Zeit umsetzbar wären.
> Sollte eine ähnlich ansteckende, aber deutlich tödlichere Krankheit ausbrechen, müssen wir nicht bei "0" beginnen, sondern haben bereits ein gewisses Training.



 Auf diesen Segen kann ich gern verzichte. Ob man daraus lernt weis ich nicht. Viel weiter wie bei 0 scheinen wir bisher nicht zu sein


----------



## Zombie (16 November 2020)

Soweit ich weiß, ist SARS die Krankheit, nicht der Erreger. Deshalb ist es m.M. falsch zu sagen, dass, weil wir 200X einen lokal begrenzten SARS Ausbruch hatten, gleich jeder weiß was zu tun ist. Das Virus damals war ein anderes. 




kafiphai schrieb:


> Mag alles sein, doch jetzt haben wir eine Testpandemie.





kafiphai schrieb:


> *Es ist unzulässig PCR Test so zu verwenden wie es gerade geschieht*.
> Es gibt keine Übersterblichkeit! Und nur das ist ein gültiger Indikator für eine Pandemie...
> 
> Hat doch glatt unser Bundes-Lumpi im TV angekündigt, Massentests als Kriterium für die Aufhebung des Lockdows einführen zu wollen.
> ...




Kopf--> Tisch, so dumm ist der Kommentar. 
Es sterben aktuell Leute die bei fortgeführtem Lebensstil vielleicht noch 10 oder mehr Jahre vor sich gehabt hätten. Warum? Könnte es sein, dass sie sich mit Corona infiziert hatten? 
Bist du oder der Verschwörungstheoretiker auf Youtube von dem du deine Infos hast. derjenige der entscheidet wie man welchen Test verwenden darf?

Welche Lüge? Wir haben die Pandemie, es sterben Leute die nicht hätten sterben müssen. Kannst du oder willst du das nicht sehen?

Ich versuch mal mit der Analogie. Wenn ich damals meinen Eltern auf der Nase rumgetanzt habe, dann wurde ich ermahnt. Hab ich mich dran gehalten, dann wars gut, wenn nicht bekam ich Fernsehverbot und Zimmerarrest, und wenn ich mich da immer noch nicht dran gehalten habe, dann kam der Gürtel oder der Hausschuh raus. Das hab ich zwei mal gemacht und das wars.
So wie das momentan aussieht, haben liebe Worte nichts gebracht, die Störkonstante die der Sommers brachte und die vermutlich jeder falsch eingeschätzt hat, hat dazu geführt dass die Zahlen schöner waren wie sie hätten sein sollen, weil sich ja niemand dran gehalten hat. Jetzt, wo die Störkonstante weg ist, haut der Mist wieder voll rein. Jetzt bekommt das Kind, das den Eltern zu lange auf der Nase rumgetanzt hat, den Zimmerarrest. Und weil sich die Leute (Kinder) nicht dran halten, wäre als nächster Schritt das Äquivalent eines Gürtels zu holen. Z.B. Soldaten die kontrollieren, dass wir alle daheim bleiben.

Wovor hast du beim PCR Test Angst? Mir hat man jetzt mehrmals nen QTip in den Hals gesteckt. Und ich lebe noch.

Ich finde eher, dass es kriminell ist, dass diejenigen, die offen gegen dieses Land arbeiten und dabei auch noch gewalttätig werden, ohne Repressalien wieder nach Hause fahren dürfen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 November 2020)

Zombie schrieb:


> Ich finde eher, dass es kriminell ist, dass diejenigen, die offen gegen dieses Land arbeiten und dabei auch noch gewalttätig werden, ohne Repressalien wieder nach Hause fahren dürfen.



Wow ... Respekt ... das ist mal eine Meinung ... :s12:
Und danach dann sind die dran, die sich kritisch äußern.


----------



## kafiphai (16 November 2020)

> Wovor hast du beim PCR Test Angst? Mir hat man jetzt mehrmals nen QTip in den Hals gesteckt. Und ich lebe noch.



Mal schlau machen was mit dem Test möglich ist, wenn ein Kopierer so eingesetzt wird.
Wie kann es sein, dass es schwach positive Ergebnisse gibt.
Und, wer definiert Grenzwerte?
Wo sind die Rohdaten, Entscheidungskriterien, alles geheim.

Übrigens, es sterben nicht mehr Menschen als sonst.
Grippe gibt es nicht mehr, was nun?



> Und weil sich die Leute (Kinder) nicht dran halten, wäre als nächster Schritt das Äquivalent eines Gürtels zu holen. Z.B. Soldaten die kontrollieren, dass wir palle daheim bleiben



Ich verstehe den Drang nach Führung und einer harten Hand.
Wer es braucht...
Meine Kinder oder vielleicht auch schon ich werden diese Menschen dann begleiten wenn sie soweit sind.

Alles Liebe
Peter


----------



## Ralle (16 November 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Übrigens, es sterben nicht mehr Menschen als sonst.
> Grippe gibt es nicht mehr, was nun?



Seit wann sind die Bundesstatistiker so schnell?
Kannst du dazu mal eine Quelle nennen, zum Nachschlagen?


----------



## kafiphai (16 November 2020)

> Kannst du dazu mal eine Quelle nennen, zum Nachschlagen?



https://www.euromomo.eu/graphs-and-maps/#pooled-by-age-group

.


----------



## Ralle (16 November 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> https://www.euromomo.eu/graphs-and-maps/#pooled-by-age-group
> 
> .



Ich hab da auch gerade was gefunden: https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...-04cf9c0c-de07-48cd-bd9a-931857e80a73#ref=rss

So richtig schlau werde ich daraus nicht. Enerseits rel. geringe Übersterblichkeit, anererseits mehr Tote mit Covid-19. Da ist viel Luft für Statistiker ;-)


----------



## Mrtain (16 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wow ... Respekt ... das ist mal eine Meinung ... :s12:
> Und danach dann sind die dran, die sich kritisch äußern.



Also ist es deiner Meinung nach ok, auf einer Demo Polizisten mit Feuerwerkskörpern zu bewerfen oder zu versuchen, den Bundestag zu stürmen? Das hat nichts mit äußern einer kritischen Meinung zu tun.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 November 2020)

@Mrtain:
Ich war nicht dabei - ich weiß aber, dass Eskalation immer aus Aktion und Reaktion entsteht.
Ich weiß nicht wer da wie angefangen hat und womit - es fängt aber immer mit etwas Kleinem an ... UND ... es gibt bei jeder solchen Veranstaltung immer auch Leute, die so etwas anheizen - künstlich. 
Ist wegen solcher Leute der Ansatz selbst immer falsch ?


----------



## Mrtain (16 November 2020)

@Larry:
Das beantwortet nicht die Frage.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 November 2020)

Doch ... das ist die Antwort - egal bei welcher Gelegenheit ...
Du mußt schon differenzieren zwischen den 99,9 % Leuten, die einfach nur ihre Meinung kundtun wollen und den 0,1 %, die nur zum Randalieren dahinkommen.
Hast du einmal eine Randale dann machen irgendwann alle dabei mit - Stichwort Massenhysterie


----------



## Mrtain (16 November 2020)

Die Frage war aber, wie du dazu stehst. 
Massenhysterie und „Mitläufer spielen“, sind meiner Erfahrung nach doch sehr einfache Versuche, sich aus der eigenen Verantwortung zu stehlen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 November 2020)

... die Frage habe ich aus meiner Sicht beantwortet ...
und zwar schon viele Male eigentlich ...


----------



## Mrtain (16 November 2020)

Na gut, einer Antwort auszuweichen ist auch eine Antwort. Dann verstehe ich allerdings nicht, warum du dich über Zombies Kommentar derart brüskierst?


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 November 2020)

Habe ich nicht - er hat doch sogar ein "Thumbs up" (also Daumen hoch) von mir bekommen ...
Und ich bin auch keiner Antwort ausgewichen - ich denke sogar, dass ich mich recht klar geäußert habe - und das Ganze auch (wie schon geschrieben) mehr als ein Mal ...
Das müssen wir aber nicht weiter diskutieren - du hast deine Meinung und bestimmt Recht damit - es gibt nur eine Meinung und nur eine Wahrheit.


----------



## Mrtain (16 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das müssen wir aber nicht weiter diskutieren


Sehe ich auch so. Meine Zeit ist mir auch ehrlich zu schade dafür.



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...du hast deine Meinung und bestimmt Recht damit...


Bezüglich Corona habe ich wahrscheinlich genauso viel recht und unrecht wie jeder andere hier auch. 
Falls du denkst, dass ich gegen die Demonstranten bin, nein bin ich nicht. Ich bin dafür, dass man gegen die Maßnahmen demonstrieren kann. Nicht jede Entscheidung gut war, die in letzter Zeit getroffen wurde.
 Ich fand es sogar äußerst positiv, dass in Frankfurt die Corana-Demonstranten von der Polizei vor den Gegendemonstranten beschützt wurden. Das gerade zeigt doch, dass kontroverse Meinung bei uns noch Platz haben. 
Jedoch habe ich ein Problem damit, wenn Meinungsäußerung in Gewalt umschlägt. Und nein, ich finde nicht, dass der Zweck die Mittel heiligt. Du scheinst das anders zu sehen. 



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...es gibt nur eine Meinung und nur eine Wahrheit.


Aber sollte schon deine Wahrheit sein, nicht war?


----------



## Captain Future (16 November 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Also ist es deiner Meinung nach ok, auf einer Demo Polizisten mit Feuerwerkskörpern zu bewerfen oder zu versuchen, den Bundestag zu stürmen? Das hat nichts mit äußern einer kritischen Meinung zu tun.




Das war die Aktion wo 3-5 Polizeibeamte den Bundestag verteidigt haben... 
Tolle Leistung von den Beamten.... eine Art "Super Bullen" und einer davon spielt auch bei der RTL Serie mit .... Hammer
Es könnte aber auch sein das man nicht wirklich mit Nachdruck versucht hat zu stürmen weil für ein
paar Linke auf der Liebigstr. 34 brauchte man 1500 "normale Beamte" ohne Superkräfte.

Zu Deiner Frage: Also ist es deiner Meinung nach ok, auf einer Demo Polizisten mit Feuerwerkskörpern zu bewerfen 

Ganz klar Nein das ist nicht ok. Knüppel aus den Sack und ab der Fisch. Das gilt aber auch für das Linke Antifa Pack. Gleiche Behandlung für alle sonst ist es ungerecht


----------



## kafiphai (17 November 2020)

*Corona Impfung*:

Die britische Zulassungsbehörde für Arzneimittel lässt eine KI Software programmieren, damit die möglichen Nebenwirkungen überhaupt erfassbar werden!

https://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:506291-2020:TEXT:EN:HTML&src=0

Oben auf Übersetzen...

“*Kurze Beschreibung:*Die MHRA sucht dringend ein Softwareinstrument für künstliche Intelligenz (KI), um das erwartete hohe Volumen an Adverse Drug Reaction (ADR) von Covid-19-Impfstoffen zu verarbeiten und sicherzustellen, dass keine Details aus dem Wortlaut der UAW fehlen.“​
“Die MHRA erkennt an, dass ihr geplantes Vergabeverfahren für das SafetyConnect-Programm, einschließlich des KI-Werkzeugs, nicht mit der Einführung von Impfstoffen abgeschlossen worden wäre. Dies führt dazu, dass es nicht möglich ist, Nebenwirkungen eines Covid-19-Impfstoffs wirksam zu überwachen.“

Also, immer rein mit der Ampulle
Die Regierungen sichern sich mit geeigneten Formulierungen in den Beipacktexten schon ab, keine Angst vor Steuererhöhungen aufgrund Impfschäden:wink:


----------



## ADS_0x1 (17 November 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> “Die MHRA erkennt an, dass ihr geplantes Vergabeverfahren für das SafetyConnect-Programm, einschließlich des KI-Werkzeugs, nicht mit der Einführung von Impfstoffen abgeschlossen worden wäre. Dies führt dazu, dass es nicht möglich ist, Nebenwirkungen eines Covid-19-Impfstoffs wirksam zu überwachen.“



Quasi so, als ob man in nem SIMATIC Safety Programm in nem Nicht-F-FB einen F-Ausgang schreibt....


----------



## kafiphai (17 November 2020)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Quasi so, als ob man in nem SIMATIC Safety Programm in nem Nicht-F-FB einen F-Ausgang schreibt....



Eher als ob du jetzt in TIA V33 Beta Preview Cloud  Quantum KI einen F-Ausgang aufgrund statistischer Rechenmodelle aus Timbuktu schreibst🤣
Lg 
Peter


----------



## Ralle (17 November 2020)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Quasi so, als ob man in nem SIMATIC Safety Programm in nem Nicht-F-FB einen F-Ausgang schreibt....



Ne, bei der Aktion bricht dir mit TIA die Nadel ab.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (17 November 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ne, bei der Aktion bricht dir mit TIA die Nadel ab.



Bei Step7 classic hat der einfach irgendwas gemacht und nicht mal ne eindeutige Fehlermeldung - das ist dann irgendwann durch n Update behoben worden. Aber bis das gefixt war ist genau das passiert: 



kafiphai schrieb:


> Eher als ob du jetzt in TIA V33 Beta Preview Cloud  Quantum KI einen F-Ausgang aufgrund statistischer Rechenmodelle aus Timbuktu schreibst藍
> Lg
> Peter


----------



## Mrtain (17 November 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Das war die Aktion wo 3-5 Polizeibeamte den Bundestag verteidigt haben...
> Tolle Leistung von den Beamten.... eine Art "Super Bullen" und einer davon spielt auch bei der RTL Serie mit .... Hammer



Klar, die Superbullen bewachen auch nur die wichtigen Objekte. Oder es war alles fake wie die Mondlandung und Corona...



Captain Future schrieb:


> Es könnte aber auch sein das man nicht wirklich mit Nachdruck versucht hat zu stürmen weil für ein
> paar Linke auf der Liebigstr. 34 brauchte man 1500 "normale Beamte" ohne Superkräfte.



Wer weiß, vielleicht gab es für die Beamten nicht genügend Redbull zum aufputschen.



Captain Future schrieb:


> Zu Deiner Frage: Also ist es deiner Meinung nach ok, auf einer Demo Polizisten mit Feuerwerkskörpern zu bewerfen
> Ganz klar Nein das ist nicht ok. Knüppel aus den Sack und ab der Fisch. Das gilt aber auch für das Linke Antifa Pack. Gleiche Behandlung für alle sonst ist es ungerecht



Da bin ich mit dir einer Meinung.


----------



## Zombie (17 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wow ... Respekt ... das ist mal eine Meinung ... :s12:
> Und danach dann sind die dran, die sich kritisch äußern.


Jetzt mach aber mal halblang. Ich hab nix gegen Leute die protestieren, sollen sie protestieren und ihre Meinung äußern. Auch wenn es nicht meine ist. 
Aber ich hab was dagegen, wenn man Eigentum anderer Leute mutwillig und/ oder in krimineller Absicht beschädigt, oder Leute angreift und Schaden an deren Wohlbefinden in Kauf nimmt. Da gehört das zerkratzen von Lack dazu, wie auch jemandem ne Flasche über den Kopf zu ziehen. 
Leute mit Flaschen, Stahlstangen oder Feuerwerkskörpern anzugreifen geht gar nicht. Jeder der sowas macht, der soll sofort in den Bau einwandern. Das soll so sein in Sankt Pauli, wenn sich die besoffenen knüppeln, auf der ersten Mai Demo in Berlin wo die Antifa meint ihr Dasein sei einer Demo wert oder wenn "besorgte Bürger" in Leipzig ihren Schmons von sich geben. Eventuell wirkts ja in der Zukunft.



kafiphai schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Drang nach Führung und einer harten Hand.
> Wer es braucht...
> Meine Kinder oder vielleicht auch schon ich werden diese Menschen dann begleiten wenn sie soweit sind.
> 
> ...


Hallo, halt dich mal zurück. Wo in meiner Nachricht hab ich geschrieben dass ich will dass die Armee im Inland gegen die Bevölkerung eingesetzt wird. Ich hoffe, dass wir mit gesundem Menschenverstand die Kurve bekommen bevor auch nur irgend jemand in der Regierung auf diese total bescheuerte Idee kommt, da einen Präzedenzfall draus zu machen. WO sind wir denn hier? In irgend einer kleinen Bananenrepublik wo Gesetze mehr als Leitlinien gelten die eh niemanden interessieren, oder sind wir hier in Deutschland, wo man noch aufeinander acht gibt? Zumindest dachte ich dass wir das tun, aber die tausenden in Leipzig haben ja gezeigt, dass es damit nicht weit her ist.


----------



## Captain Future (17 November 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Oder es war alles fake wie die Mondlandung und Corona...



Das will ich nicht behaupten aber die letzten Jahre bin ich mit der Berichterstattung und der 
perfekten Inszenierung durch die Medien.... sagen wir mal viel skeptischer geworden.

Früher habe ich alles was in den Nachrichten kam geglaubt aber das mache ich nicht mehr dank vieler privater Videos in sozialen Netzwerken.


----------



## Mrtain (17 November 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Das will ich nicht behaupten aber die letzten Jahre bin ich mit der Berichterstattung und der
> perfekten Inszenierung durch die Medien.... sagen wir mal viel skeptischer geworden.
> 
> Früher habe ich alles was in den Nachrichten kam geglaubt aber das mache ich nicht mehr dank vieler privater Videos in sozialen Netzwerken.



Alles gut Captain, das kam vielleicht nicht ganz so witzig rüber, wie es eigentlich gemeint war - anscheinend hätte ich noch einen Manuel Neuer vergleich einbauen sollen 

Nichts für ungut


----------



## kafiphai (17 November 2020)

* Neue Wege...
*
Krankheit funktioniert anders als und beigebracht wird.
Nicht der Erreger ist das Problem, sondern das Milieu indem er wachsen kann.

Somit, würde jeder bestmöglich auf sich schauen, gäbe es keine Infektionswege.
Und wenn jemand *seiner Verantwortung sich selbst gegenüber *nachlässig war, begleiten wir ihn bei der Genesung.
Ist ja kein Problem, im gehüteten Körper bietet sich kein Nährboden für Pathogenese.

Schön, oder.
Wir begleiten einander, verurteilen niemand oder zwingen gar jemand zu etwas.

Alles Liebe 
Peter


----------



## Faceman (17 November 2020)

Es ist wie bei der Fußball WM. Auf einmal hat Deutschland Millionen von Bundestrainern. Jeder schlauer als der andere.

Jetzt ist auf einmal jeder 10. Bürger Virologe


Ich bin echt froh wenn die Corona Zeit vorbei ist. Dann muss ich auch nicht mehr diesen ganzen besserwisserischen Schwachsinn von hier lesen
der teils nur so vor Dummheit strotzt, teils Menschenverachtent ist und teils sein Bankkonto über das Leben anderer stellt.


----------



## Zombie (18 November 2020)

Faceman schrieb:


> Es ist wie bei der Fußball WM. Auf einmal hat Deutschland Millionen von Bundestrainern. Jeder schlauer als der andere.
> 
> Jetzt ist auf einmal jeder 10. Bürger Virologe
> 
> ...


 Nach dem 6:0 auf jeden Fall

Was solls, ich bin raus, ich bins auch leid. Wenn nur nicht das ständige Temperaturmessen und Blutdruck kontrollieren wäre.
Da brauch ich nicht noch die anderen, denen das scheiß egal ist, weil es sie ja nicht betrifft.

Wir hatten ja als Volk die Möglichkeit da durch zu kommen, ohne dass Gesetze angepasst oder neu erstellt worden wären, wenn wir denn nur alle einigermaßen auf Ratschlage gehört hätten.
Sich mal freiwillig einzuschränken, nicht essen zu gehen, sondern zu holen und mal auf die Urlaube zu verzichten.
Aber die Hohlbirnen in diesem Land mussten ja dagegen schießen und nett gemeinte Ratschläge über Gerichte niederknüppeln zu lassen. Gaststätteschließungen, Beherbergungsverbot usw., bis sich Mutti dazu berufen sah, den Badelatschen rauszuholen und ein neues Infektionsschutzgesetz in den Gesetzgebungsvorgang einzubringen. Das alte war schwammig gestaltet und hätte gereicht, wenn wir uns dran gehalten hätten. Jetzt stehts drin und die Leute demonstrieren schon wieder dagegen. Etwas das hätte vermieden werden können, wenn sie sich mal am Anfang an die nett gemeinten Ratschläge gehalten hätten.

Anstatt würdet ihr bitte, gibts jetzt ihr werdet. Und wenn es so weiter geht, gibts nicht mehr nur Lockdown light, sondern dann kommt wirklich noch die Bundeswehr.

Hoffentlich haben die Verfassungsrichter da was dagegen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 November 2020)

Faceman schrieb:


> Ich bin echt froh wenn die Corona Zeit vorbei ist. Dann muss ich auch nicht mehr diesen ganzen besserwisserischen Schwachsinn von hier lesen
> der teils nur so vor Dummheit strotzt ...


*ACK*
ganz deiner Meinung.


Eigentlich wollte ich hier jetzt nicht mehr weiter aufpuschen - aber nun :
Ganz genau - das Ermächtigungsgesetz muss wieder her.


Immer dran denken :  je mehr man einschränkt umso mehr Leute wird es geben, die dagegen aufbegehren.
Ich wiederhole es nochmal :  all die "wunderschönen" Einschränkungen haben gar nichts gebracht - vielleicht ja deshalb weil es zu einfach gedacht war und sich das Virus "etwas anders" verteilt ...


----------



## acid (18 November 2020)

Wer zwingt denn bitte jemanden hier mitzulesen?
Manche Leute glauben wirklich, ihre Meinung ist due einzig wahre Wahrheit und alles andere wird als Schwachsinn abgetan.

Diskussionen sind in diesem Fall ohnehin nicht möglich.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 November 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Und dem Oberverwaltungsgericht muss das Handwerk gelegt werden! Das geht ja bei uns inzwischen zu wie bei Game of Thrones.



Na also, es geht doch. Eine Änderung des Infektionsschutzgesetzes ist so gut wie beschlossen.
Ich hoffe, es gibt heute noch etwas zu feiern  !


----------



## Markus (18 November 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Na also, es geht doch. Eine Änderung des Infektionsschutzgesetzes ist so gut wie beschlossen.
> Ich hoffe, es gibt heute noch etwas zu feiern  !




Naja wenn sich manche Leute dann besser fühlen, dann soll es euch gegönnt sein die Korken knallen zu lassen. 

In der Praxis wird es vermutlich so zielführend sein wie die regelmäßigen Änderungen im Waffengesetz zum Schutze der Nation vor Terrorismus...


----------



## acid (10 Dezember 2020)

Genau, nehmen wir einfach alles so hin wie befohlen. Das hat ja schon öfter funktioniert in unseren Ländern und macht sich auch in anderen Ländern ganz gut. 
... befiehl, wir gehorchen. 

Langsam hab ich echt die Schnauze voll. Aber es gibt ja auch kaum mehr ein Land, in das man auswandern könnte. Schweden lässt keinen rein und in der Antarktis ist es mir zu kalt. Wobei ich Pinguine cool finde.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Dezember 2020)

Sorry ... ich steht da doch mehr auf Wärme. Ein Ofen ist zwar auch ganz schön aber doch nicht doch Sonnenschein und gutes Wetter zu ersetzen ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Dezember 2020)

*Querdenker ... acht Tage später intubiert*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich hier nicht mehr äußern, aber die folgende Nachricht kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht verkneifen.






Andere bezeichnen das natürlich als Fakenews.


----------



## MasterOhh (14 Dezember 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mich hier nicht mehr äußern, aber die folgende Nachricht kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht verkneifen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Andere bezeichnen das natürlich als Fakenews.



Ich wünsche ja niemanden etwas was schlechtes, aber hier denke ich, dass es zumindest keinen Falschen trifft. Leider wird der feine Herr sicher auch weitere Leute angesteckt haben.


----------



## Luzie (14 Dezember 2020)

Hi,
Ich bin Reiserückkehrer aus einem Risikogebiet. Dort war ich 3 wochen zwecks meines Berufes, Wir haben dort alle erforderlichen maßnahmen getroffen die eine Qurantäne vorgibt. Nun bin ich wieder in Deutschland und muss für 10 Tage in Quarantäne, Es ist ja nicht Tragisch diese 10 Tage, aber was mich bei der ganzen Geschichte stört ist " wenn man eine Anschlussbaustelle in Deutschland hat fällt man aus dieser Regelung raus, auch wenn diese nur 1 Tag dauert. Das sind Regelungen die ich nicht Verstehe. Denken die das, wenn ich 1 Tag in Deutschland Arbeite das es kein Risiko gibt.


----------



## ducati (14 Dezember 2020)

Luzie schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich bin Reiserückkehrer aus einem Risikogebiet. Dort war ich 3 wochen zwecks meines Berufes, Wir haben dort alle erforderlichen maßnahmen getroffen die eine Qurantäne vorgibt. Nun bin ich wieder in Deutschland und muss für 10 Tage in Quarantäne, Es ist ja nicht Tragisch diese 10 Tage, aber was mich bei der ganzen Geschichte stört ist " wenn man eine Anschlussbaustelle in Deutschland hat fällt man aus dieser Regelung raus, auch wenn diese nur 1 Tag dauert. Das sind Regelungen die ich nicht Verstehe. Denken die das, wenn ich 1 Tag in Deutschland Arbeite das es kein Risiko gibt.



Ich hab auch früher auch immer gedacht, dass man die Maßnahmen logisch nachvollziehen können muss... Aber m.M. geht es darum, generell Kontakte (etwas) zu reduzieren... (nicht zu 100% zu vermeiden)

und da gehts dann in der Reihenfolge: 1.Privat->2.Dienstleistungen->3.Industrie

ich hab beruflich ca. 10 mal so viele Kontakte als privat. Aber "verboten" sind nur die privaten


----------



## MFreiberger (14 Dezember 2020)

Moin ducati,



ducati schrieb:


> ich hab beruflich ca. 10 mal so viele Kontakte als privat. Aber "verboten" sind nur die privaten



na ist doch klar: Die privaten werden von den großen (Industrie-)Firmen nicht benötigt, um den "Laden am Laufen" zu halten und die Aktionäre nicht zu verprellen!

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## MSB (14 Dezember 2020)

Luzie schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich bin Reiserückkehrer aus einem Risikogebiet. Dort war ich 3 wochen zwecks meines Berufes, Wir haben dort alle erforderlichen maßnahmen getroffen die eine Qurantäne vorgibt. Nun bin ich wieder in Deutschland und muss für 10 Tage in Quarantäne, Es ist ja nicht Tragisch diese 10 Tage, aber was mich bei der ganzen Geschichte stört ist " wenn man eine Anschlussbaustelle in Deutschland hat fällt man aus dieser Regelung raus, auch wenn diese nur 1 Tag dauert. Das sind Regelungen die ich nicht Verstehe. Denken die das, wenn ich 1 Tag in Deutschland Arbeite das es kein Risiko gibt.


Letztlich hast du in den meisten Ländern der Erde momentan ein ähnlich hohes, meistens aber geringeres, Risiko dich anzustecken (oder auch nicht) als wenn du nur in Deutschland bleibst.

Insofern ist dieser Quarantäne-Krampf bei Grenzübertritt aktuell sowieso reine Ideologie.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2020)

Nicht Reisen ist auch eine Kontaktbeschränkung, wenn man in einen 
anderen Land die Krankheit bekommt, macht es die ganze Sache nicht einfacher.

Ich denke das mit der Quarantäne Auflage gilt nur, das reisen grundsätzlich schwer
zu machen. So der Wink mit den Zaunpfahl, muss du wirklich jetzt fahren?


----------



## ducati (14 Dezember 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Nicht Reisen ist auch eine Kontaktbeschränkung, wenn man in einen
> anderen Land die Krankheit bekommt, macht es die ganze Sache nicht einfacher.
> 
> Ich denke das mit der Quarantäne Auflage gilt nur, das reisen grundsätzlich schwer
> zu machen. So der Wink mit den Zaunpfahl, muss du wirklich jetzt fahren?



ja, sicherlich... kommt halt immer drauf an, was "reisen" oder "nicht reisen" konkret für jemanden bedeutet 

"Reisen": am Ballerman Party machen ODER in Schweden wild alleine an nem See zelten
"nicht Reisen": alleine zu Hause sitzen ODER im überfüllten Baumarkt einkaufen

Vo daher wärs geschickt, mal das Gehirn und den gesunden Menschenverstand einzuschalten


----------



## Luzie (14 Dezember 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich hab auch früher auch immer gedacht, dass man die Maßnahmen logisch nachvollziehen können muss... Aber m.M. geht es darum, generell Kontakte (etwas) zu reduzieren... (nicht zu 100% zu vermeiden)
> 
> und da gehts dann in der Reihenfolge: 1.Privat->2.Dienstleistungen->3.Industrie
> 
> ich hab beruflich ca. 10 mal so viele Kontakte als privat. Aber "verboten" sind nur die privaten



das Frage ich mich manchmal auch, Aber der Punkt ist, wenn du nach dem Aufenthalt direkt nach Hause reist musst du für die Zeit in Quarantäne, aber hast du noch eine anschlussbaustelle in Deutschland ist diese Regelung hinfällig und du musst nicht in die Quarantäne. (Ausnahme Regelungen Gesundheitsamt). Richtig wäre es dann auch die Quarantäne zu verhängen. Aber so lange jedes Bundesland Ihr eigenes Süppchen kocht wird das eh nichts werden. Auch die Menschen sind der Meinung "Ich habe es nicht was soll schon Passieren" Unvernunft halt.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 Dezember 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> ja, sicherlich... kommt halt immer drauf an, was "reisen" oder "nicht reisen" konkret für jemanden bedeutet
> 
> "Reisen": am Ballerman Party machen ODER in Schweden wild alleine an nem See zelten
> "nicht Reisen": alleine zu Hause sitzen ODER im überfüllten Baumarkt einkaufen
> ...



Da muss ich mich jetzt auch mal über (für mich zumindest) Idiotische Verbote auslassen.
Ich habe ein Wohnmobil, damit fahre ich mit meinem Kleinen gerne mal einen Stellplatz im Schwarzwald an.
Das darf ich momentan nicht! Gerade jetzt um diese Jahreszeit steht man da meist alleine auf dem Platz, maximal 2-3 Wohnmobile.
In dieser Jahreszeit geht man eh nur zum Rauchen vor die Türe, da hab ich abstand zum Nachbarn von mindestens 10 Metern!
Tagsüber mal wandern gehen dürften wir, im Wohnmobil pennen nicht.
(Dauercamper auf Campingplätzen, die sich gerne abends mal mit zig anderen Leuten in ihren Vorzeltvillen Treffen,
die dürfen das weiterhin!)
Für mich völlig unverständlich!

Gruß Timo


----------



## Mrtain (14 Dezember 2020)

Bitte löschen, war murks


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Dezember 2020)

Ist zufällig noch jemand auf Kurztrip in UK unterwegs?


----------



## Heinileini (20 Dezember 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ist zufällig noch jemand auf Kurztrip in UK unterwegs?


Du suchst eiligst eine MitfahrGelegenheit für die Heimreise, bevor's zum Langtrip wird?


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Du suchst eiligst eine MitfahrGelegenheit für die Heimreise, bevor's zum Langtrip wird?



Tja und steht auch noch der Brexit vor der Tür 
Wird schon nicht so werden wie im Film Terminal mit Tom Hanks


----------



## Frohnius (21 Dezember 2020)

ich kenne niemanden der jemanden kennt, der folgenschwer an covid erkrankt ist.
der sohn eines bekannten wurde positiv getestet und war ohne symptome 2 wochen in quarantäne ...

schon vor 10 jahren sind menschen an grippe gestorben ... und zahlen belegen ja, dass wegen corona nicht mehr menschen sterben ..

was wirklich dahinter steckt erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich ...
über sinn und unsinn der vorschriften kann man streiten ... arbeiten geht .. feiern nicht .. naja ...

deshalb halte ich mich an die spielregeln , ich möchte nicht daran schuld sein, wenn jemand anders doch intensiv behandelt werden muss ...
und ich will mich auf keinen fall in die not geraten, mich mit dem dreck impfen lassen zu müssen 

ich lege auch jeden tag den sicherheitsgurt im auto an ... nicht nur weil ohne verboten ist ;-) .. statistisch gesehen wäre das bei mir auch blödsinn ... mio von stunden getragen und bisher nur 3 sekunden gebraucht


----------



## Faceman (21 Dezember 2020)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ich kenne niemanden der jemanden kennt, der folgenschwer an covid erkrankt ist.
> der sohn eines bekannten wurde positiv getestet und war ohne symptome 2 wochen in quarantäne ...
> 
> schon vor 10 jahren sind menschen an grippe gestorben ... und zahlen belegen ja, dass wegen corona nicht mehr menschen sterben ..
> ...



Gestern habe ich mir den Beitrag von Waldy ( siehe Link unten ) durchgelesen und dachte, dümmer geht es  einfach nicht mehr aber du hast mir das Gegenteil bewiesen.

https://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/101251-impfstoff-corona.html?highlight=waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2020)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ich kenne niemanden der jemanden kennt, der folgenschwer an covid erkrankt ist.
> der sohn eines bekannten wurde positiv getestet und war ohne symptome 2 wochen in quarantäne ...
> 
> schon vor 10 jahren sind menschen an grippe gestorben ... und zahlen belegen ja, dass wegen corona nicht mehr menschen sterben ..
> ...



Noch so ein dummer Beitrag.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Dezember 2020)

was war daran jetzt sooo dumm ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> was war daran jetzt sooo dumm ?



Dann schau dir doch noch schnell den Bericht an (geht nur noch heute)
ist aus dem Klinikum Lippe, nicht erschrecken in den ersten Sekunden
Schreit ein COVID Patient, der keine Luft mehr bekommt. 

https://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/lokalzeit/ostwestfalen/videos/video-lokalzeit-owl---916.html

(Folgendes Auswählen „Personal am Limit: Auf der Intensivstation im Corona-Hotspot“)


----------



## Heinileini (21 Dezember 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> was war daran jetzt sooo dumm ?


Dumm vielleicht nicht, aber maaasslos übertrieben.
Laut LiLaStern gab es früher Peitschen, aber gab es denn 1906 schon die besagten Gurte? 
Um 1.000.000 h angeschnallt zu sein, muss man immerhin > 114 Jahre schaffen!


----------



## Frohnius (21 Dezember 2020)

https://www.ardmediathek.de/daserst...FlNjJlLTA3YTQtNDMzYS1hYzQ3LWIxZjdiMjVlMDU0MA/

^^ ab minute 11:30 wird es interessant ...

na klar mit absicht maaasslos übertrieben 

ich glaube weder die panikmache noch den verschwörungstheoretikern - corona-leugner halte ich für dumm ... schließlich gibt es folgenschwere erkrankungen ..
der impfstoff wurde schon mehrmals im tv kritisiert und basiert auf den grippe-impfstoffen die die letzen jahre viele nebenwirkungen hatten (eigene erfahrung) ...

und wer meinen post als dumm bezeichnet .. naja .. einfach nochmal lesen .. vll klappts dann


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2020)

Frohnius schrieb:


> https://www.ardmediathek.de/daserst...FlNjJlLTA3YTQtNDMzYS1hYzQ3LWIxZjdiMjVlMDU0MA/
> 
> ^^ ab minute 11:30 wird es interessant ...



Der Bericht ist von Anfang Oktober. Infektionszahl ganz Deutschland täglich damals 2500.
Heute sind wir bei ca. 20.000 täglich.
Im Umkreis von 50km sind bei uns fast alle Instensivstation mind. 80% voll.
Einige Kliniken haben schon absolutes Besuchsverbot. Das Personal hat keine Zeit für Coronaschutzmassnahmen bei Besuchern.

Tja so schnell ändert sich die Lage


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Dezember 2020)

Frohnius schrieb:


> .. ich möchte nicht daran schuld sein, wenn jemand anders doch intensiv behandelt werden muss ...
> und ich will mich auf keinen fall in die not geraten, mich mit dem dreck impfen lassen zu müssen
> 
> .. statistisch gesehen wäre das bei mir auch blödsinn ...



Schon 'ne coole Sache, wenn es einen nicht betrifft  .
Wie machst du das, dass das Virus um dich einen Bogen macht?

Weißt du, was das Dümmste an deinen Sprüchen ist?
Seinen Feind zu unterschätzen und zu ignorieren!


----------



## GünterMaus83 (21 Dezember 2020)

Ich nehme das sehr ernst. Ein Freund von mir hatte Covid und dies ist nicht Ihre übliche Grippe, wie alle zuvor sagten. Also versuche ich es sehr ernst zu nehmen. Zum Glück arbeite ich von zu Hause aus.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Dezember 2020)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ich glaube weder die panikmache noch den verschwörungstheoretikern - corona-leugner halte ich für dumm ... schließlich gibt es folgenschwere erkrankungen ..
> der impfstoff wurde schon mehrmals im tv kritisiert und basiert auf den grippe-impfstoffen die die letzen jahre viele nebenwirkungen hatten (eigene erfahrung) ...



Sorry Leute ... aber wenn ich das hier lese dann kann ich daran nichts Dummes finden.
Aber klar ... mit dem Ganzen liberal umzugehen ist hier von vielen nicht gewünscht - oder einfach Fragen zu stellen (so etwas macht man nicht - das war schon früher so und das bleibt auch so). Ich erkenne daran bei vielen Mitgliedern, die ich eigentlich sehr schätze, wie schnell sie sich zu einer "Hexenjagd" hinreissen lassen würden.

Was ich hier bemängele (und das habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit hier geschrieben) ist das sich niemand mit der Ansteckung selbst beschäftigt hat. Klar Isolieren hilft immer - aber der Anstieg der Fallzahlen hat aus meiner Sicht nichts damit zu tun, dass die Leute unvernünftiger sind als vor einem halben Jahr (oder vor 3 Monaten). Und wenn jetzt über Weihnachten die Fallzahlen noch weiter ansteigen werden (und das werden sie mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit - alleine schon deshalb weil es so prognostiziert wurde) dann liegt es auch wieder an den vielen unvernünftigen Leuten. Sorry ... die wird es sicherlich auch geben - die Masse ist es aber ganz sicher nicht. Also nochmal :  woran liegt es wirklich ?

Und wegen Besuchersperre in den Kliniken : im Klinikum Lippe ist dies definitiv schon vor Oktober so gewesen und nicht erst jetzt ...

Ich denke, die Masse von euch wird mir jetzt wieder die Kretze an den Hals wünschen (oder was auch immer) ... aber ihr solltet selber mal lesen was ihr so schreibt ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Mrtain (22 Dezember 2020)

Also ich wünsche dir per se weder Kretze noch irgendwas anderes an den Hals auch wenn wir nicht immer einer Meinung sind


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (22 Dezember 2020)

Die Diskussion rund um Corona, Impfstoff, Maßnahmen, etc. reihen sich mittlerweile in die Themenbereiche von Abtreibung, Sterbehilfe und Religion... man kommt einfach nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Konsens und egal in welche Richtung gedacht bzw. argumentiert wird - am Ende hat jeder ein Stück weit recht! Richtig oder Falsch gibt es hier nicht - jeder muss selbst schauen, wie er damit umgeht und gut ist.


----------



## Markus (23 Dezember 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Was ich hier bemängele (und das habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit hier geschrieben) ist das sich niemand mit der Ansteckung selbst beschäftigt...



Also ich habe das auch noch nicht verstanden. 
Beim Test hat die Ärztin mit dem Wattestäbchen in meinem Rachen gebohrt das ich fast kotzen musste (ging den 9 anderen neben mir gleich), und auch in der Nase war sie nicht zimperlich, das war nicht angenehm... 

Aber wenn man den ganzen Dramatikern glauben schenken darf, dann wäre es doch völlig ausreichend wenn ich das Wattestäbchen kurz mit gehobener Maske ganz böse angeschaut hätte. 

Für mich bleibt der ganze Zirkus drumrum ein schlechter Witz - sorry.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Dezember 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Was ich hier bemängele (und das habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit hier geschrieben) ist das sich niemand mit der Ansteckung selbst beschäftigt hat. Klar Isolieren hilft immer - aber der Anstieg der Fallzahlen hat aus meiner Sicht nichts damit zu tun, dass die Leute unvernünftiger sind als vor einem halben Jahr (oder vor 3 Monaten). Und wenn jetzt Ã¼ber Weihnachten die Fallzahlen noch weiter ansteigen werden (und das werden sie mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit - alleine schon deshalb weil es so prognostiziert wurde) dann liegt es auch wieder an den vielen unvernünftigen Leuten. Sorry ... die wird es sicherlich auch geben - die Masse ist es aber ganz sicher nicht. Also nochmal :  woran liegt es wirklich ?



Dass die Fallzahlen steigen, nur weil es so prognostiziert wurde – mal ehrlich, dass ist doch Quatsch.

Ich denke schon, dass die Ansteckungsvarianten und -wege untersucht werden – das würde jedoch aber ehrlich und vollständige Angaben der Betroffenen voraussetzen. Un damit snd wir beim anderen Thema: Meine Meinung ist ganz klar, dass die Ansteckung überwiegend im privaten Bereich stattfindet. Hier wird einfach nicht auf Kontaktbeschränkung, Abstand, Mund-Nasen-Schutz und regelmäßiges Lüften geachtet. Und wenn es dann passiert ist, wird man seine Unvernunft kaum zugeben.

Schulen waren eher selten Hotspots, weil dort unter Aufsicht die Maßnahmen eingehalten werden. In den meisten Firmen ebenfalls.

Ich gehen noch einen Schritt weiter:  Die Unvernünftigen halte ich für die Hauptursache für die derzeit strengen Regeln. Weil ein paar Idioten sich nicht an die Maßnahmen halten, müssen alle leiden – besonders die Unternehmen (Einzelhandel, Gastronomie).


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Dezember 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Also ich habe das auch noch nicht verstanden.
> Beim Test hat die Ärztin mit dem Wattestäbchen in meinem Rachen gebohrt das ich fast kotzen musste (ging den 9 anderen neben mir gleich), und auch in der Nase war sie nicht zimperlich, das war nicht angenehm...



Vielleicht hast Du Dein "Für mich bleibt der ganze Zirkus drumrum ein schlechter Witz" zu offensichtlich gezeigt.

Der Ärztin – welche die Realität täglich vor Augen und in den Ohren hat – fehlt dafür wahrscheinlich jedes Verständnis.



Markus schrieb:


> Aber wenn man den ganzen Dramatikern glauben schenken darf, dann wäre es doch völlig ausreichend wenn ich das Wattestäbchen kurz mit gehobener Maske ganz böse angeschaut hätte.



Das der Abstrich relativ tief im Rachen gemacht werden muss, ist doch bekannt. Steht auch so in der Anleitung der Antigen-Schnelltests.


----------



## Markus (24 Dezember 2020)

Ehrlichgesagt sah die Ärztin nicht besonders unentspannt aus. Wir hatten sehr viel Spass zusammen und es gab noch ein schönes Selfi... 

Und wenn es sogar in der Anleitung steht dass man da tief bohren muss, dann hat das natürlich alles seine Richtigkeit. 

Hier in Griechenland sind die KH auch voll, es sollen sogar Leute auf der Straße sterben. Da tun sie hier aber immer. Es war eigentlich schon vor 2009 so das in diesem hoch entwickelten EU Land eine Behandlung nur mit einem Umschlag voller Scheine auf dem Hinterhof möglich war...

Naja und dieses Jahr kommt halt völlig unverhofft hinzu das Menschen im Winter krank werden... verrückte Geschichte...


----------



## JSEngineering (24 Dezember 2020)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Dass die Fallzahlen steigen, nur weil es so prognostiziert wurde – mal ehrlich, dass ist doch Quatsch.
> 
> Ich denke schon, dass die Ansteckungsvarianten und -wege untersucht werden – das würde jedoch aber ehrlich und vollständige Angaben der Betroffenen voraussetzen.



Naja, aber 1:1 kann man die Kurve ja so seit Frühjahr auch eigentlich nicht zeichnen. Unter jeder Statistik zu Corona steht drunter "kann Mehrfachdiagnosen enthalten"... an der Stelle hatte Trump ja in gewisser Weise recht: Je mehr ich teste, desto mehr Positive habe ich. Und wenn im Moment viel und ausgiebig getestet wird, sind in der Statistik auch viele Positive mehrfach enthalten. Korrigiert oder kompensiert wird die Mehrfachtestung ja anscheinend nicht. Und wenn es im Moment an vielen Stellen Reihentests gibt, dann habe ich jeden Tag die Positiven wieder neu drin. Denn anscheinend wird das ja nirgendwo erfaßt, ob jemand bereits positiv getestet wurde.

Das soll nicht die Dramatik der Lage und die Anzahl der Toten leugnen oder schmälern - aber der Blick alleine auf die Fallstatistik bringt uns auch nicht weiter: Glaube nie einer Statistik, die ...

Aber so wie der Virologe seinem Elektriker glaubt, wenn der sagt: "Deine Anlage muß überholt werden, weil sie unsachgemäß ist", so sollten wir den Virologen glauben, wenn die sagen, die Lage ist bedenklich bis dramatisch. Jeder hat sein Fachgebiet.
Was am Ende die Politik daraus macht ist ein ganz anderes Diskussionsthema! Hier paart sich Ignoranz mit Wahlkampf und Besserwisserei.

In diesem Sinne: Frohes Fest an alle und besinnliche und gesunde Feiertage!
    Jens


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Dezember 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Hier in Griechenland sind die KH auch voll, es sollen sogar Leute auf der Straße sterben. Da tun sie hier aber immer. Es war eigentlich schon vor 2009 so das in diesem hoch entwickelten EU Land eine Behandlung nur mit einem Umschlag voller Scheine auf dem Hinterhof möglich war...



Dann bleibt Euch nur zu wünschen, dass Ihr Euren Umschlag nicht benötigt. 

Schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## ducati (24 Dezember 2020)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist ganz klar, dass die Ansteckung überwiegend im privaten Bereich stattfindet. Hier wird einfach nicht auf Kontaktbeschränkung, Abstand, Mund-Nasen-Schutz und regelmäßiges Lüften geachtet. Und wenn es dann passiert ist, wird man seine Unvernunft kaum zugeben.
> 
> Schulen waren eher selten Hotspots, weil dort unter Aufsicht die Maßnahmen eingehalten werden. In den meisten Firmen ebenfalls.
> 
> Ich gehen noch einen Schritt weiter:  Die Unvernünftigen halte ich für die Hauptursache für die derzeit strengen Regeln. Weil ein paar Idioten sich nicht an die Maßnahmen halten, müssen alle leiden – besonders die Unternehmen (Einzelhandel, Gastronomie).



Meine Meinung ist genau das Gegenteil. So können die Meinungen (Vermutungen) auseinander gehen 

Ich persönlich hab beruflich 10 mal so viele Kontakte wie privat. Aber nur die privaten sind verboten 😯


----------



## Blockmove (25 Dezember 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist genau das Gegenteil. So können die Meinungen (Vermutungen) auseinander gehen
> 
> Ich persönlich hab beruflich 10 mal so viele Kontakte wie privat. Aber nur die privaten sind verboten



Dazu ne Info aus unserer Firma:
Wir haben am Standort knapp 3000 Mitarbeiter
Seit Jahresbeginn etwa 70 bestätigte Infektionen bei Mitarbeitern.
Die Kontaktverfolgung durch Gesundheitsamt und die internen Tests ergaben eine Infektionskette (Ansteckung durch Kollegen) innerhalb des Standorts.
Betroffen davon etwa 10MA.

Zumindest bei uns stimmt die Aussage, dass die meisten Infektionen ausserhalb der Firma stattfinden.


----------



## Hesse (25 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben am Standort knapp 3000 Mitarbeiter
> Seit Jahresbeginn etwa 70 bestätigte Infektionen bei Mitarbeitern.
> .
> .
> Zumindest bei uns stimmt die Aussage, dass die meisten Infektionen ausserhalb der Firma stattfinden.




Das ist eine Informative Aussage.
Die 3000 Leute bei euch sind aber überwiegend alle im Standort? (Kollege <--> Kollege Kontakt) 
Also alle halten sich (mehr oder weniger) an die gleichen vorgaben?

Mich würde  interessieren wie es aussieht wenn man viele „Fremden“ Kontakt hat außerhalb der Firma.
Ich habe auch betrieblich viel mehr kontakte wie privat. Ich denke ich habe an einem Tag mehr als private in der ganzen Woche.
Dazu kommt das die Privaten „Kunden“ sich einfach nicht an die Rege halten, wenn du zu denen nach Hause kommst. Je älter die sind, je schlimmer … Da wird keine Maske aufgesetzt und trotzdem schwänzeln sie als um dich rum …..
„Abstand halten oder Maske aufziehen"    ist zu meinen meistgebrauchten Satz geworden bei >60J.
Das wurde mir aber auch schon als unfreundlich ausgelegt …


----------



## Blockmove (25 Dezember 2020)

Hesse schrieb:


> Das ist eine Informative Aussage.
> Die 3000 Leute bei euch sind aber überwiegend alle im Standort? (Kollege <--> Kollege Kontakt)
> Also alle halten sich (mehr oder weniger) an die gleichen vorgaben?



Die Regelungen sind für alle verbindlich.
Wer sich nicht daran halten kann (z.B. medizinische Gründe), wird bezahlt freigestellt.
Wer sich nicht daran halten will, wird bislang unbezahlt freigstellt.


----------



## kafiphai (26 Dezember 2020)

*Einfach nur Abscheulich*!

Strategiepapier der Deutschen Bundesregierung:
https://www.bmi.bund.de/SharedDocs/...ngen/2020/corona/szenarienpapier-covid19.html

Ich würde sagen, alles umgesetzt!


„Um die gewünschte Schockwirkung zu erzielen, müssen die konkreten Auswirkungen einer Durchseu- chung auf die menschliche Gesellschaft verdeutlicht werden:
1) Viele Schwerkranke werden von ihren Angehörigen ins Krankenhaus gebracht, aber abgewie- sen, und sterben qualvoll um Luft ringend zu Hause.* Das Ersticken oder nicht genug Luft krie- gen ist für jeden Menschen eine Urangst.* Die Situation, in der man nichts tun kann, um in Le- bensgefahr schwebenden Angehörigen zu helfen, ebenfalls. Die Bilder aus Italien sind verstö- rend.
2) "Kinder werden kaum unter der Epidemie leiden": Falsch. Kinder werden sich leicht anste- cken, selbst bei Ausgangsbeschränkungen, z.B. bei den Nachbarskindern. Wenn sie dann ihre Eltern anstecken, und einer davon qualvoll zu Hause stirbt und sie das Gefühl haben, *Schuld daran zu sein, weil sie z.B. vergessen haben, sich nach dem Spielen die Hände zu waschen, ist es das Schrecklichste, was ein Kind je erleben kann.*
3) Folgeschäden: Auch wenn wir bisher nur Berichte über einzelne Fälle haben, zeichnen sie doch ein alarmierendes Bild. Selbst anscheinend Geheilte nach einem milden Verlauf können anscheinend jederzeit Rückfälle erleben, die dann ganz plötzlich tödlich enden, durch Herzin- farkt oder Lungenversagen, weil das Virus unbemerkt den Weg in die Lunge oder das Herz gefunden hat. *Dies mögen Einzelfälle sein, werden aber ständig wie ein Damoklesschwert über denjenigen schweben, die einmal infiziert waren. *Eine viel häufigere Folge ist monate- und wahrscheinlich jahrelang anhaltende Müdigkeit und reduzierte Lungenkapazität, wie dies schon oft von SARS-Überlebenden berichtet wurde und auch jetzt bei COVID-19 der Fall ist, obwohl die Dauer natürlich noch nicht abgeschätzt werden kann.“


----------



## Markus (26 Dezember 2020)

Ja... und die Familie darf nicht zum Erstickenden, aber das TV Team... Damit dem Onkel abends in der Tagesschau überhaupt noch jemand was glaubt...


----------



## Blockmove (26 Dezember 2020)

@kafiphai

Dann zitiere ich mal aus dem gleichen Papier wie du:



> Die Online-Gemeinschaft hat ebenfalls eine sehr wichtige Rolle. Ohne Mobilisierung und Solidarisie-rung verstärkt sie die Verbreitung von Falschinformationen und kann zur Radikalisierung führen. Ein Teil der Gemeinschaft kann jedoch sicher in das Abfedern der sozialen Auswirkungen der Ausgangs-beschränkungen, des Schutzes von Risikogruppen und der Quarantäne eingebunden werden. Es gibt schon wichtige Angebote in dieser Hinsicht, diese sollen und müssen ausgebaut werden (medizini-sche Betreuung, psychologische Angebote oder einfach gemeinsame Freizeitbeschäftigung online). Auch hier können zivilgesellschaftliche Einrichtungen helfen (s.o.) ebenso Prominente (z.B. We Kick Corona-Initiative von Joshua Kimmich und Leon Goretzka, #wirbleibenzuhause). Denkbar wäre auch ein Aufruf zum gemeinsamen «Fakten-Check» von Informationen und weiteren Hackathons um die Herausforderungen mittels digitaler Ansätze zu bewältigen. Auch hier gilt es ein Gefühl des «gemein-sam distanziert» zu fördern.


----------



## kafiphai (26 Dezember 2020)

Wer voll bewusst und absichtlich, als Regierungsvertreter, unseren Kindern mit das schrecklichste das erlebbar ist, fühlen lässt ist - schuldig!

*NIEMALS*, unter keinen Umständen darf ein Kind für eine Erkrankung anderer schuldig gemacht werden!

Jeder ist für seine Gesundheit selbst verantwortlich!
Was ist das für eine Verdrehung?
Damit wird unsere Zukunft für die Vergangenheit geopfert!

Beschämend! 

Aber klar, wenn Regierungen mit all der Medienmacht dies in die Köpfe der Menschen pflanzen.
Und alle fürchten nur um ihre eigene Haut....

Lg
Peter


----------



## Mrtain (26 Dezember 2020)

Auch sehr interessant:

https://netzpolitik.org/2020/querdenken-der-geschaeftige-herr-ballweg/


----------



## JSEngineering (26 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Wer voll bewusst und absichtlich, als Regierungsvertreter, unseren Kindern mit das schrecklichste das erlebbar ist, fühlen lässt ist - schuldig!
> 
> *NIEMALS*, unter keinen Umständen darf ein Kind für eine Erkrankung anderer schuldig gemacht werden!
> 
> ...



Ich sage nur: man liest das, was man lesen möchte...
Das oben Gesagte steht dort in keiner Weise niedergeschrieben...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> ... *NIEMALS*, unter keinen Umständen darf ein Kind für eine Erkrankung anderer schuldig gemacht werden! ..


Das ist das Schrecklichste, was ein Kind je erleben kann. Genau das drückt das von dir zitierte Dokument aus.

Gut dass es intelligente Leute wie dich gibt, die sich mal gründlich Gedanken machen und auch etwas gegen die sinnlose Verbreitung des Virus tun. Hast du denn schon einen Impftermin?


----------



## kafiphai (26 Dezember 2020)

Doch, genau das wurde und wird gemacht.
Das ist eine klare Anweisung Kindern zu sagen, dass, wenn sie sich nicht so oder so verhalten für den Tod der Großeltern verantwortlich sind.
„Jeder Österreicher wird einen C Toten in seiner Familie haben“, Bundeskanzler von Ösiland

*Keine Regierung dieser Welt hat eine Schockwirkung auf seine Bevölkerung auszuüben!*
Da ist kein Spielraum für eine andere Auslegung!

Da steht doch ganz klar was die Absicht ist:
*„*Um die gewünschte Schockwirkung* zu erzielen*, müssen die konkreten Auswirkungen einer Durchseu- chung auf die menschliche Gesellschaft verdeutlicht werden:
https://www.bmi.bund.de/SharedDocs/...ngen/2020/corona/szenarienpapier-covid19.html

Diese Schockwirkung wurde und wird also in der Bevölkerung erzeugt, für jeden einsehbar....

Nun gut

Lg
Peter


----------



## JSEngineering (26 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Das ist eine klare Anweisung Kindern zu sagen, dass, wenn sie sich nicht so oder so verhalten für den Tod der Großeltern verantwortlich sind.



Das steht da nicht, und ist nicht gemeint. Aber natürlich soll den Erwachsenen damit die schlimmste Konsequenz vor Augen geführt werden.
Denn wenn sich ein Kind solche Vorwürfe machen würde, dass ist wiederum das Schlimmste für die Eltern. Somit werden diese alles tun, um auf die Kinder einzuwirken.




kafiphai schrieb:


> *Keine Regierung dieser Welt hat eine Schockwirkung auf seine Bevölkerung auszuüben!*



Und was ist bei Zigarettenwerbung?
Natürlich muß ich der breiten Masse der Bevölkerung den Worst Case vor Augen führen, weil der Mensch als Wesen zur Verharmlosung neigt: Mir wird schon nichts passieren.
Eine Gefahr, die der Mensch als solche nicht wahrnimmt, führt nicht zu einer Verhaltensänderung. Genau das sieht man momentan:Versammlungen, Coronaparties, Demonstrationen
Alles OBWOHL den Menschen die Auswirkungen klar gemacht wurden.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Auch sehr interessant:
> 
> https://netzpolitik.org/2020/querdenken-der-geschaeftige-herr-ballweg/



Ich finde die ganze Entwicklung rund um die Querdenken-Bewegung schlimm.
Wir brauchen in diesen Zeiten jemanden, der Regierung, Pharmakonzernen und sonstigen Lobbyverbänden auf die Finger schaut.

Bei den "Querdenkern" waren (und sind vielleicht auch immer noch) wirklich schlaue Köpfe.
Aber in der Zwischenzeit werden sie von "Berufs"-Rechten und Reichsbürgern bestimmt.
Dazu noch jede Menge mehr oder minder üble Geschäftemacher.
Was das Einverleiben von Bewegungen und gesellschaflichen Gruppen angeht, legen diese Leute in der Zwischenzeit Professionalität an den Tag :sb5:


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Auch sehr interessant:
> 
> https://netzpolitik.org/2020/querdenken-der-geschaeftige-herr-ballweg/



Ich kenne den Typen und seine Szene nicht.
Er interessiert mich momentan genausowenig wie das Geschwätz von Spahn uns Seehofer... 

5k, 20k, 5k,... Niedlich... Ich würde mir den Zirkus dafür nicht geben wenn ich wirtschaftliches Interesse hätte. Aber ja der Artikel ließt sich unfassbar skandalös... OK, ich habe ihn nur bis zu "LKW-Spende" gelesen, dann war ich genug eingeschläfert...

Ich hier kein Problem erkennen.


----------



## Mrtain (27 Dezember 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich hier kein Problem erkennen.



Wenn man nur 50% liest, kein Wunder....


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2020)

Wenn du mir versprichtst, dass irgendwo gegen Ende von dem Gesabbel richtig dicke Fische kommen, dann lese ich ihn ganz durch - Versprochen.
Aber die erste Hälfte wirkt so wie 90% der politischen Artikel.
Jemand sucht was, zieht was an den Haaren Herbei, will jemandem so richtig eine reindrücken,...


----------



## Mrtain (27 Dezember 2020)

Also wie 90% der Artikel und Videos, die hier gegen die Corona Maßnahmen / Impfstoffe / Politik verlinkt werden. Aber bei diesen scheint es nicht sonderlich zu stören...

Hier wurde schon mehrmals die Frage gestellt, wer von der Krise profitiert. Hier wird zumindest mal einer genannt, für den es sich finanziell schon jetzt gelohnt hat.

Keine Ahnung, ob dich der Artikel am Ende überzeugt, immerhin ist Ballweg kein Spahn, aber ich fand ihn zumindest Aufschlussreich. Zumindest bestätigt es meine Erfahrung, dass im Zweifelsfall  jeder Mensch sich selbst doch am nächsten steht.


----------



## Ralle (27 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Doch, genau das wurde und wird gemacht.
> Das ist eine klare Anweisung Kindern zu sagen, dass, wenn sie sich nicht so oder so verhalten für den Tod der Großeltern verantwortlich sind.
> „Jeder Österreicher wird einen C Toten in seiner Familie haben“, Bundeskanzler von Ösiland
> 
> ...



Peter, bei dir läuft definitiv etwas schief im Kopf, sei mir nicht böse.
Du interpretierst wild drauf los, das kann man schon wildes Fabulieren nennen.
Wissenschaftler formulieren i.d.R. wissenschaftlich scharf und schonungslos. Die nehmen bei so etwas keine Rücksicht auf Schönheit, nutzen keine Euphemismen und politisch korrekten Verschleierungen.
Es steht dort was ist und was sein kann. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Um diese Sicht wurden sie gebeten, dafür sind sie da. Nirgends steht, "Sag das so deinem 5-jährigen Kind!".Das ist genau das, was du da reininterpretierst, weil du es so sehen willst. 

Machs besser mein Lieber, bitte "MACH ES BESSER!" Ich wäre dir durchaus danbkbar, wenns es dann besser ist.

PS: Und doch, ich kenne die Aussagen von Kollegen von mir nach der Ersten Welle "Ist dioch nichts passiert, nicht so viele Tote, alles halb so wild." Und nun?? Zweite Welle, keiner nahms ernst und es knallt so richtig.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Also wie 90% der Artikel und Videos, die hier gegen die Corona Maßnahmen / Impfstoffe / Politik verlinkt werden. Aber bei diesen scheint es nicht sonderlich zu stören...
> 
> Hier wurde schon mehrmals die Frage gestellt, wer von der Krise profitiert. Hier wird zumindest mal einer genannt, für den es sich finanziell schon jetzt gelohnt hat.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, ob dich der Artikel am Ende überzeugt, immerhin ist Ballweg kein Spahn, aber ich fand ihn zumindest Aufschlussreich. Zumindest bestätigt es meine Erfahrung, dass im Zweifelsfall  jeder Mensch sich selbst doch am nächsten steht.



Es ist genau das selbe wie bei ganz vielen Influenzern.
Das Ganze startet als Hobby, dann wächst die Community und dann kommen die Sponsoren.
Und dann die Berater, die die Influenzer bei der Hand nehmen.

Politische Gruppen haben das Prinzip auch erkannt und nutzen es.
Am erfolgreichsten diejenigen, die Lügenpresse oder Fakenews schreien.


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Also wie 90% der Artikel und Videos, die hier gegen die Corona Maßnahmen / Impfstoffe / Politik verlinkt werden. Aber bei diesen scheint es nicht sonderlich zu stören...



Habe ich etwa sowas verlinkt?

Aber egal, geht's in dem Artikel jetzt am Ende noch um Millionen oder bleibt es bei den 4 Stelligen - im Verhältnis zum Aufwand - Lächerlichkeiten? 

Wenn die Mio noch kommt, dann lese ich ihn - Versprochen!
Ansonsten scheint das auch nur eine weitere Übertreibung zur superlativen dramatisierung von Corona zu sein...


----------



## Mrtain (27 Dezember 2020)

Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, das du etwas verlinkt hast oder? Das war mit Absicht allgemein formuliert. Bezieh nicht gleich alles, was ich schreibe (vor allem wenn ich es schon allgemein formuliere) als einen persönlich Angriff/Vorwurf an dich.

Du bist erwachsen genug, da muss ich dir doch nicht sagen, was du zu tun oder zu lassen hast.


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2020)

Ich habe das nicht persönlich genommen.
Mich stört es dass du das mit den 90 als Rechtfertigung nimmst damit du so eine journalistische Höchstleistung verlinken darfst.
Wobei du damit eigentlich zugegeben hast wie unnütz der Artikel ist.


----------



## kafiphai (27 Dezember 2020)

> Wissenschaftler formulieren i.d.R. wissenschaftlich scharf und schonungslos.



Anhang anzeigen 52269


Gerade abgerufen - Sterberate Österreich von 2016 - 2020
Der linke "Pieks" war die Grippewelle 2017...

Gut, und wo ist eine Pandemie?


----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 52269
> 
> 
> Gerade abgerufen - Sterberate Österreich von 2016 - 2020
> ...



Hier:
https://www.destatis.de/DE/Presse/Pressemitteilungen/2020/12/PD20_500_12621.html


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> .. und wo ist eine Pandemie?


Mit der Pandemie verhält es sich so wie mit Bielefeld. Das gibt es ja bekanntlich auch nicht und es existiert doch!


----------



## kafiphai (27 Dezember 2020)

> Hier:
> https://www.destatis.de/DE/Presse/Pr...500_12621.html



Sterbefallzahlen
KW1-46 plus *2%* zu Durchschnitt zu 2016-2019??
zu 2018 sogar *-1%*

Pandemie - nur in unseren Köpfen!
Überfüllte Stationen, wie jeden Winter....

Gut, Bielefeld ist ausgenommen
Scheinbar dauerhaft in transientem Zustand...

Lg
Peter


----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Sterbefallzahlen
> KW1-46 plus *2%* zu Durchschnitt zu 2016-2019??
> zu 2018 sogar *-1%*
> 
> ...



Im selektiven Lesen bist du gut 

Es sieht allerdings anders aus, wenn man sich die Zahlen der letzten Wochen anschaut:

Anhang anzeigen 52273


Aber bei uns heißt es ja "dahoim sterbet leit"
Und da wir nun wieder Lockdown und Ausgangsbeschränkungen haben, sind halt die leit mehr dahoim.

Interessant auch die folgende Seite:
https://www.euromomo.eu/graphs-and-maps

Und speziell für dich eine Grafik von Statistik Austria 

Anhang anzeigen 52274


Da sieht man auch den Unterschied 2017 / 2020


----------



## Ralle (27 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Sterbefallzahlen
> KW1-46 plus *2%* zu Durchschnitt zu 2016-2019??
> zu 2018 sogar *-1%*
> 
> ...



Das ist genau das, was ich schon angedeutet hatte.
Der Erfolg der ersten Maßnahmen wird zum Bumerang, weil er von Coronaleugnern als Argument gegen Maßnahmen verwendet wird, in Form deiner "Sterbezahlen". Natürlich kann keiner seriös sagen, wo diese lägen, hätte man alles so weiterlaufen lassen. Bist du sicher froh drüber, so kannst du diesen Unsinn weiter verbreiten. Ja, ja, ich weiß schon, die Zahlen stimmen, *aber* deine Interpretation von Ursache und Wirkung stimmt nicht.

Nach deiner Logik, hätte man nichts tun sollen (gibt ja kein Corona, Maßnahmen sind überzogen), die Krankenhäuser überfüllt, Menschen sterben. Aber der Beweis wäre erbracht worden für die Gefährlichkeit von Corona,  die du nun so vehement abstreitest. Ich würde wetten, du wärst in der ersten Reihe derer marschiert, die verurteilt hätten, dass nichts gemacht wurde.

Scheint so eine Art Berufsrevoluzertum zu sein.


----------



## kafiphai (27 Dezember 2020)

Hmmm...

Ich durfte mich in den letzten Monaten, hier in diesem Forum, immer wieder meinem Ego stellen.
Mal mehr, mal weniger erfolgreich.
Danke dafür!

Nach ausgiebigem Testen komme ich zu der Erkenntnis, dass dieses Tun mich nur „beschäftigt“.
Auch wenn ich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen handle - ich bin Teil des Problems.

Es braucht neue Schuhe

Alles Liebe
Peter


----------



## Blockmove (28 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Ich durfte mich in den letzten Monaten, hier in diesem Forum, immer wieder meinem Ego stellen.
> Mal mehr, mal weniger erfolgreich.
> ...



Ich sitz gerade hier bei meinem ersten Kaffee am Tag und frag mich
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiYGX4Wbgtc

Peter, ich bin seit Jahrzehnten SPS'ler.
Laut der Meinung div. Psychlogen sind Programmierer in ihren Denkmustern gefangen und übertragen dies auf den Alltag.
Dein Post passt nicht in meine erstarrten Denkmuster.

Was hat die Konfrontation deines Ego's mit welchem Problem zu tun?

Nunja ... Ich hol mir noch nen Kaffee ...

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## vollmi (28 Dezember 2020)

Ich hab hier einen heizungsregler. Schlecht designed. Der Raum soll auf 20 Grad  Celsius bleiben, aber das Ventil ist so weit weg, dass es zwei Wochen braucht bis der Raum auf Veränderungen der ventilstellung reagiert. Ab 15 grad im Raum gehen die lagerwaren kaputt. Ich hab jetzt noch ne internetverbindung eingerichtet um die wettervorhersage abzuholen. 
das Ventil  war jetzt den ganzen sommer bei 10% Öffnung und der Raum blieb auf 20 grad. Vor einigen wochen, hat der regler das Ventil aufgrund der wettervorhersage um 60% geöffnet, der Raum ist schön auf 20 grad geblieben. 
jetzt behauptet der Lagerist, das Ventil braucht es garnicht, weil die Raumtemperatur sich ja gar nicht verändert. Dabei hab ich das Ventil im Frühling mal ganz geöffnet und die Raumtemperatur ist etwas gestiegen, brauchte aber viel Heizenergie. 
Wie erklär ich dem Lageristen dass es das ventil braucht und ich nicht nur nach Raumtemperatur regeln kann wenn es stabil bleiben soll?

PS: Sorry wenn ich das im falschen Abschnitt  gepostet hab, kenn mich da nicht so aus.


----------



## Markus (28 Dezember 2020)

@Vollmi
Schöne Geschichte... 
In der Gesellschaft und vor allem in der freien Natur braucht es aber nicht für jeden Scheisse ein Ventil. Da regelt sich das meiste von selbst. Oder anders gesagt: wir sind da nicht mehr als eine Ablagerung am Heizungsrohr.


----------



## vollmi (28 Dezember 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> @Vollmi
> Schöne Geschichte...
> In der Gesellschaft und vor allem in der freien Natur braucht es aber nicht für jeden Scheisse ein Ventil. Da regelt sich das meiste von selbst. Oder anders gesagt: wir sind da nicht mehr als eine Ablagerung am Heizungsrohr.



natürlich regelt sich die Natur auch selber. Die hat auch kein Bewusstsein und rottet eine Art auch einfach aus.
die spanische grippe hat sich gut reguliert (hat auch nur 5-10% der Weltbevölkerung gekillt) , bei den Pocken wissen wir es leider nicht.


----------



## Markus (28 Dezember 2020)

Aber wenn wir schon solche Beispiele nutzen.

Ihr versteht was von Regelungstechnik

Ihr habt schon gesehen was überschwingen bedeutet

Ihr habt oft die Erfahrung gemacht das die Ursache eines (technischen) Problems eine völlig andere ist als angenommen wurde.

Ihr habt schon oft erlebt dass die Ablösung eines Problems 3 neue geschaffen hat. 

Jetzt kommt da so eine Firma aus dem Keller die - entgegen allem was bisher im Bereich Impfstoffentwicklung war - ein Zaubermittel gebraut hat, dass jetzt der ganzen Weltbevölkerung gespritzt werden soll.

Ich bin wirklich kein Impfgegner. 
Sowohl ich als auch meine Kinder sind weitestgehend geimpft. 

Aber ich spiele in diesem Fall wohl lieber die 0,000?:99,999? Chance, dass Mutter Natur mich "aussterben lässt", als dass ich mir das Zeug spritzen lasse...


----------



## MFreiberger (28 Dezember 2020)

Moin,



Markus schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich kein Impfgegner.
> Sowohl ich als auch meine Kinder sind weitestgehend geimpft.
> 
> Aber ich spiele in diesem Fall wohl lieber die 0,000?:99,999? Chance, dass Mutter Natur mich "aussterben lässt", als dass ich mir das Zeug spritzen lasse...



Dem muss ich zustimmen.

Auch TIA wurde sicher viel getestet, bevor es auf den Markt kam... Allerdings hatten die TIA-Entwickler den Vorteil, dass sie (zumindest theoretisch) alle technischen Probleme hätten voraussehen können.
So gut der heutige Stand der Medizinforschung auch ist. Alle Variablen kennt man einfach nicht.

Und bei TIA gibt es schneller Rückmeldungen, WAS nicht geht. Bei dem Impfstoff ist es schwieriger den Anwender (Körper) zu fragen, was es für Probleme gibt.





Markus schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir schon solche Beispiele nutzen.



Ich finde das gut.
Denn durch Analogien können abstrakte Sachverhalte für eine Zielgruppe so übersetzt werden, dass die Zielgruppe es leichter verstehen kann. Das dabei Übersetzungsfehler entstehen können ist klar, aber, so denke ich, nicht problematisch. Denn, wenn man mit der Zeit (auch mit der Hilfe der Übersetzung) die Ursprungssprache etwas gelernt hat, kann man die Analogien auch besser einordnen. Aber das braucht halt etwas Zeit.
Beispiel: Strom mit Wasser vergleichen 
Die Sprache der Mediziner und Virologen ist halt anders, als die der Ingenieure, Mathematiker, Juristen, Erzieher, Köche, Programmierer, Maurer, Schauspieler, Maler, Gärtner, ...

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Mrtain (28 Dezember 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich habe das nicht persönlich genommen.



Habe ich anders empfunden aber gut.



Markus schrieb:


> Mich stört es dass du das mit den 90 als Rechtfertigung nimmst damit du so eine journalistische Höchstleistung verlinken darfst.
> Wobei du damit eigentlich zugegeben hast wie unnütz der Artikel ist.



Ich glaube, du hast meine Aussage falsch interpretiert. Die 90% waren nicht als Rechtfertigung für meine Verlinkung zu sehen. Vielmehr habe ich deine Gegenargumente kritisiert. Schade, dass du es falsch verstanden hast. 
Ich finde es halt befremdlich, dass du mir vorwirfst, eine Artikel verlinkt zu haben, der anscheinend nicht deinen journalistischen Standards genügt, aber bei der Verlinkung von Youtube-Videos irgendwelcher selbsternannter Virologen nicht auf die Barrikaden gehst. Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, könnte man meinen, es liegt an den gegensätzlichen Position der verlinkten Inhalte...

Wie auch immer, ich kann deine Kritik an dem Artikel nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ich sehe erstmal keinen Hinweis darauf, dass hier etwas konstruiert oder gar an den Haaren herbeigezogen werden wird, nur um Herrn Ballweg auf Teufel komm raus zu diskreditieren. 

Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich das Thema Corona mittlerweile auch mit etwas anderen Augen sehe. Nicht jede Maßnahme erscheint mir ganz durchdacht, aber auch ein nicht ganz wasserdichter Plan ist besser als kein Plan. 

Da ich festgestellt habe, dass die Diskussionen der beiden Corona Themen mich doch mehr im negativem Sinne beschäftigen als im positiven, habe ich beschlossen, vorerst nicht mehr aktiv zu werden. Ich konzentriere mich lieber darauf, weshalb ich mich mal ursprünglich hier angemeldet habe, nämlich um etwas dazu zu lernen und auch mein wissen zu teilen. Im diesen Sinne, alles gute *euch allen*.

LG Martin


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Dezember 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> .. Ihr habt schon gesehen was überschwingen bedeutet ...


Genau! Und ohne die richtigen Parameter schwingt es dauerhaft. Und wenn jemand denkt, er kann es besser als die Fachwelt, dann regelt es auch mal mit falschem Regelsinn. Dann gibt es auch noch Regelstrecken mit mehreren Zeitkonstanten, oder welche, deren Konstanten variabel sind. Das sind aber alles technische Fälle, die man mehr oder weniger analysieren und in den Griff bekommen kann. Bei so einem kleinen raffinierten Virüsschen weiß man hingegen nicht so genau, was es sich denkt und was es morgen vor hat. Vielleicht zieht es sich mal ein neues buntes Kleidchen an und beginnt zu fliegen? Niemand kann es vorhersehen!

Vielleicht kann mir mal jemand von euch Spezis erklären, wie diese kleinen Viecher ihre zweifelsohne wirksame Strategie umsetzen? Bei den Replikatoren von Stargate ist mir das ja alles vollkommen klar, da steckt Intelligenz dahinter, möglicherweise auch in Gestalt eines Autors. Aber mal ernsthaft, wie macht das die Natur? Und warum überhaupt? Einige von euch gehen offensichtlich davon aus, dass es für den Menschen grundsätzlich immer gut ausgehen wird. Wer oder was gibt euch diesen Glauben? Die Natur nimmt weder auf den Menschen noch auf den Dinosaurier Rücksicht! Warum sollte sie auch ausgerechnet auf den Menschen Rücksicht nehmen?

Und wenn aus dreißigjähriger Forschungsarbeit heute ein wirksamer Impfstoff entsteht, dann sollte man das zumindest nicht in den Dreck treten! Und schon gar nicht, wenn es keine weitere Alternative gibt. Wenn man natürlich nur auf sich bedacht ist, man glaubt, man ist jung und stark und unbesiegbar und so wie so der Größte und der Schnellste, dann ist einem der Rest um sich herum egal. Um mich persönlich mache ich mir auch keine großartigen Gedanken. Ich bin zwar keine zwanzig mehr, aber zu der höchsten Risikogruppe gehöre ich noch lange nicht. Das Schlimme ist nur, und da sind wir uns sicherlich einig, dass um uns herum alles sehr schnell den Bach herunter geht. Es wird Jahrzehnte brauchen, um alleine den bisherigen Corona-Schaden zu begleichen. Und es ist noch lange kein Ende in Sicht. Gleiches gilt für die bisherigen Totesfälle, die dem ein oder anderen noch nicht ausreichen, um überhaupt erwähnt zu werden. Natürlich ändern monatlich ein paar tausend an der Statistik nicht soo viel. Solange die Mehrheit nicht an oder mit Corona stirbt, ist das alles für einige ja noch vertretbar.


----------



## Captain Future (28 Dezember 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> alles gute *euch allen*.
> 
> LG Martin



Danke Martin und guten Rutsch nach 2021.

Zum Thema hier:

Die Diskussion hier spiegelt genau die Stimmung im ganzen Land wieder schon vor Corona.
Es gibt nur Lager A oder Lager B und nichts dazwischen.  
Das Thema Corona kann ich persönlich nicht mehr hören. Täglich eine 24 Stunden nicht entrinnbare Dauerberieselung.
Jeder Hanswurst ist ein Spezialist und viele Politiker wie Södolf und Konsorten möchten sich gerne damit profilieren... erinnert mich an die Flüchtlingskrise.
In jedem Bundesland und in jeder Stadt sitzt eine Kackbratze der glaubt die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben. 
Ich lehne mich relaxt zurück, beobachte und genieße die Show weil ändern kann keiner von uns etwas.

Ich wünsche euch trotzdem einen Guten Rutsch nach 2021 bleibt bei bester Gesundheit und sorgt weiter für eure Familien.


----------



## Ralle (28 Dezember 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir schon solche Beispiele nutzen.
> 
> Ihr versteht was von Regelungstechnik
> 
> ...



Ja, das kann man schon so sehen, aber ob es hier auch stimmt will ich gar nicht erst beurteilen, denn wir wissen es in vielen Fällen ohnehin nicht.



Markus schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt da so eine Firma aus dem Keller die - entgegen allem was bisher im Bereich Impfstoffentwicklung war - ein Zaubermittel gebraut hat, dass jetzt der ganzen Weltbevölkerung gespritzt werden soll.
> 
> Ich bin wirklich kein Impfgegner.
> Sowohl ich als auch meine Kinder sind weitestgehend geimpft.
> ...



So ganz aus dem Keller kam die nicht, werkelt ja schon ca. 10 Jahre an dieser Art Technologie. Paßt nur jetzt gerade.
Du spielst, das hast du schön beschrieben und hoffentlich spielen nicht zu viele. Das wirkliche Problem scheint zu sein, dass 65% der Bevölkerung nicht spielen darf, damit die Impfung für die Allgemeinheit etwas bringt (Herdenimmunität???). Individuell ist das natürlich etwas anderes.

PS Masern galten mal als fast ausgestorben, keine Kinder starben. Dann gabs keine Impfvorschrift mehr, viele Kinder wurden nicht mehr geimpft, das Ergebnis ist bekannt, Masern wieder auf dem Vormarsch, mit allen Folgen. Man kann viel darüber diskutieren, aber die Fakten stehen hier so. Corona ist natürlich etwas anders gelagert, aber nicht vollkommen anders.


----------



## Markus (28 Dezember 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt befremdlich, dass du mir vorwirfst, eine Artikel verlinkt zu haben, der anscheinend nicht deinen journalistischen Standards genügt, aber bei der Verlinkung von Youtube-Videos irgendwelcher selbsternannter Virologen nicht auf die Barrikaden gehst.



Auf sowas klicke ich nicht drauf, bei deinem Link habe ich es ausnahmeweise getan - wurde aber entäuscht...
War kein Milionenskandal, nur irgendein Möchtegernjornalist der sich profilieren will indem er ein etwas Trinkgeld in einen Skandal transformiert...
Mal gespannt ob der Komiker ähnliche Sprüche ablässt wenn die erst Dividenden der "Impfstoffhersteller" ausgeschüttet werden.
Wenn er den wirklich den Millionenskandal sucht, warum dann nicht bei dieser nichtsnutzigen Coronaapp? Da sind sehr viele Millionen im Spiel - und das sogar noch auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers...
Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, je erbärmlicher finde ich diesen Artikel...


Das Geschwätz von diesen selbsternannten Virologen interessiert mich genauso wenig wie das von Drosten und seinen Kollegen.

Anfangs habe ich ja - mangels eigener Erfahrung - brav auf Drosten, Merkel, Seehofer (und sogar auf diese Witzfigur Spahn) gehört. (Man kann das auf den ersten Seiten dieses Threads nachlesen)
Inzwischen interessiert mich nur noch das was ich selber sehe, erlebe und was in meinem Bekanntenkreis (den ich jetzt einfach mal relativ groß und international einschätze) passiert.
Und das ist eine völlig andere Welt als die in den Medien - und genau aus dem Grund lasse dieses Geschwätz nicht mehr an mich ran!

Ich will weder "Fakenews" noch "Verschwörungstheorien" war haben - aber ich bin gespannt darauf was wir in einigen Jahren wissen oder sehr wahrscheinlich bereuen werden.













Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Genau! Und ohne die richtigen Parameter schwingt es dauerhaft. Und wenn jemand denkt, er kann es besser als die Fachwelt, dann regelt es auch mal mit falschem Regelsinn. Dann gibt es auch noch Regelstrecken mit mehreren Zeitkonstanten, oder welche, deren Konstanten variabel sind. Das sind aber alles technische Fälle, die man mehr oder weniger analysieren und in den Griff bekommen kann. Bei so einem kleinen raffinierten Virüsschen weiß man hingegen nicht so genau, was es sich denkt und was es morgen vor hat. Vielleicht zieht es sich mal ein neues buntes Kleidchen an und beginnt zu fliegen? Niemand kann es vorhersehen!...



Ich habe mit einer 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit damit gerechnet, dass genau das von genau dir kommt... 
Natürlich ist es geradezu blasphemisch von mir über die irrsinnigen finanziellen und wirtschaftlichen Kolateralschäden die diese "Regelung" auf der anderen Seite verursacht nachzudenken...
Ich kenne keinen Toten und keine Menschen mit schweren Folgeschäden.
Ich habe über mehrere Ecken (= keine vertrauensvolle Information) von solchen Dingen gehört - aber ich kenne DEUTLICH mehr Leute die durch den Irrsinn ERHEBLICHE wirtschaftliche Probleme bekommen haben.




> Und wenn aus dreißigjähriger Forschungsarbeit heute ein wirksamer Impfstoff entsteht, dann sollte man das zumindest nicht in den Dreck treten! Und schon gar nicht, wenn es keine weitere Alternative gibt. Wenn man natürlich nur auf sich bedacht ist, man glaubt, man ist jung und stark und unbesiegbar und so wie so der Größte und der Schnellste, dann ist einem der Rest um sich herum egal. Um mich persönlich mache ich mir auch keine großartigen Gedanken. Ich bin zwar keine zwanzig mehr, aber zu der höchsten Risikogruppe gehöre ich noch lange nicht. Das Schlimme ist nur, und da sind wir uns sicherlich einig, dass um uns herum alles sehr schnell den Bach herunter geht. Es wird Jahrzehnte brauchen, um alleine den bisherigen Corona-Schaden zu begleichen. Und es ist noch lange kein Ende in Sicht. Gleiches gilt für die bisherigen Totesfälle, die dem ein oder anderen noch nicht ausreichen, um überhaupt erwähnt zu werden. Natürlich ändern monatlich ein paar tausend an der Statistik nicht soo viel. Solange die Mehrheit nicht an oder mit Corona stirbt, ist das alles für einige ja noch vertretbar.



Wenn ich an Forscher denke, dann fallen mir zwei Dinge ein:
1. "wissenschaftlicher MA" an YX nach dem Studium - Weil ihn in der freien Wirtschaft keiner brauchen konnte...
2. Die ganzen selbsternannten Industrie 4.0 Knalltüten mit denen ich mich ständig rumärgern muss weil inzwischen jeder Laden meint dafür eine Taskforce zu gründen. Dorthin entsorgt jede Fachabteilung diejenigen die sie eh nicht brauchen kann...

Ich habe allerdings auch grundsätzlich eine sehr negative Einstellung zur Pharmabranche und tu mir sehr schwer Medizinern etwas zu glauben...








Captain Future schrieb:


> Das Thema Corona kann ich persönlich nicht mehr hören. Täglich eine 24 Stunden nicht entrinnbare Dauerberieselung.



Davon bin ich zum Glück Lichtjahren entfernt.
Abgesehen von diesem Thread hier geht das Thema - wie alle anderen Nachrichten und Medien - medial völlig an mir vorbei.
Und wie gesagt, die reale Welt die ich so wahrnehme, die ist eine andere...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Dezember 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> .. Ich habe mit einer 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit damit gerechnet, dass genau das von genau dir kommt...  ..


Auf mich kannst du dich verlassen, Markus  .




Markus schrieb:


> .. Natürlich ist es geradezu blasphemisch von mir über die irrsinnigen finanziellen und wirtschaftlichen Kolateralschäden die diese "Regelung" auf der anderen Seite verursacht nachzudenken ...


Die "Regelung" ist nicht der Verursacher der Kolateralschäden. Der Verursacher sind die Störfaktoren, die niemand gebrauchen kann.




Markus schrieb:


> .. Ich kenne keinen Toten und keine Menschen mit schweren Folgeschäden.
> Ich habe über mehrere Ecken (= keine vertrauensvolle Information) von solchen Dingen gehört - aber ich kenne DEUTLICH mehr Leute die durch den Irrsinn ERHEBLICHE wirtschaftliche Probleme bekommen haben. ...


Das hört sich fast so an, als wäre es dir anders herum lieber. Aber das möchte ich dir mal nicht unterstellen.


----------



## Ralle (28 Dezember 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Auf sowas klicke ich nicht drauf, bei deinem Link habe ich es ausnahmeweise getan - wurde aber entäuscht...
> War kein Milionenskandal, nur irgendein Möchtegernjornalist der sich profilieren will indem er ein etwas Trinkgeld in einen Skandal transformiert...
> Mal gespannt ob der Komiker ähnliche Sprüche ablässt wenn die erst Dividenden der "Impfstoffhersteller" ausgeschüttet werden.
> Wenn er den wirklich den Millionenskandal sucht, warum dann nicht bei dieser nichtsnutzigen Coronaapp? Da sind sehr viele Millionen im Spiel - und das sogar noch auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers...
> ...



Tut mir wirklich leid Markus, aber das halte ich (fast) komplett für den größten Unsinn, den du je von dir gegeben hast.

1. Du hängst gerade irgendwo an der griechischen Küste rum und bekommst nur wening mit, vielleicht hast du auch ein extrem gesundes Umfeld zu Hause.
Ich kenne (kannte) sowohl Tote, als auch schwere Verläuft, Krankenschwestern und Intensivpfleger.
Mach  es doch einfach mal, geh in eine Intensivstation (Oder zumindest soweit du kommst). Wer weiß wie du dann redest...

2. Natürlich darf und *muß* man über die wirtschaftlichen Schäden nachdenken und reden. Das finde ich vollkommen richtig. Aber man muß sich auch die richitgen Fragen stellen. 
Du bist einigess jünger als ich, wenn du in meinem Alter bist, sind deine Eltern über 80. Reden wir dann nochmal über deine Aussagen, schlage  ich vor.
Ja, die wirtschaftlichen Schäden sind hoch, aber was sind wir nur für eine Scheiß-Gesellschaft geworden, dass auch nur einige von uns das über Menschenleben stellen. Viel mehr wäre auch Solidarität mit und untern denen angesagt, die nun wirtschaftliche Schäden haben. Das versucht die Politik immerhin, es ist nicht einfach, funktioniert auch nicht perfekt, das konnte man erwarten. Und auch dass es Menschen gibt, die mehr auf ihren Profit bedacht sind, konnte man erwarten, leider.

3. Das dein Bild und deine Ansicht von Wissenschaft sehr einseitig ist, ist dir schon bewußt? Damit bist du nah an Populisten, genau so argumentieren die.

PS: I4.0-Gebrabbel kennen wir doch alle, wir werden sehen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Dezember 2020)

Hehe, es kommt der Viruloge ins SPS-Forum:

"Ich kenne in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis, der zugegebenermaßen nur wenig international ist, keinen einzigen Menschen, der schon einmal durch eine Maschine zu Schaden oder zu Tode gekommen ist.

Daher finde ich den Hype um die Maschinensicherheit hier in D völlig übertrieben. Zuerst rennen die Berater herum, denen nie genug Zeug von Pilz und Co eingebaut ist, dann kommt ihr SPSler und baut noch mehr von dem überteuerten Mist ein.

Durch das ganze Gedöns produziert die Anlage kein einziges Stück mehr als ohne – am Ende muss man eher froh sein, dass die Maschine überhaupt noch läuft. Das ganze kostet die Unternehmen eine Unsumme an Geld. Diese sind damit nicht mehr wettbewerbsfähig und die Produktion wird ins Ausland verlagern.

Was ihr also Arbeitsschutz verkauft, kostet im Endeffekt die Arbeitsplätze."


----------



## MFreiberger (29 Dezember 2020)

Moin,



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hehe, es kommt der Viruloge ins SPS-Forum:
> 
> "Ich kenne in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis, der zugegebenermaßen nur wenig international ist, keinen einzigen Menschen, der schon einmal durch eine Maschine zu Schaden oder zu Tode gekommen ist.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine tolle Analogie!

Allerdings bin ich - unabhängig von Corona - der Meinung, dass die ganze Maschinensicherheit tatsächlich etwas überzogen ist.
Man versucht dem Risiko mit mathematischen Mitteln (Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung) beizukommen. Das ist ja nicht grundsätzlich falsch. Es müssen halt Aufwand/Risiko zueinander abgewogen werden. Denn 100% sichere Maschinen wird es nicht geben. Für das Verhältnis Aufwand/Risiko gibt es irgendwo einen Kipppunkt (oder Arbeitspunkt). Darunter ist das Risiko zu groß, darüber ist der Aufwand zu groß.
Man kann natürlich argumentieren, dass schon ein Verletzter zu viel ist und das Risiko gar nicht stark genug reduziert werden kann.
Ganz nach 'TOP'. Dabei bleibt aber die Frage, ob die TOP-Reihenfolge aktuell nicht grundsätzlich, sondern absolut erzwungen wird. Hier werden m.E. viele Mitarbeiter entmündigt (scharfes Wort, aber ich will es deutlich machen).
Der Straßenverkehr ist ein Beispiel, bei dem man anscheinend unterhalb des Arbeitspunktes verharrt (jährlich >3000 Tote). Natürlich könnte man die Geschwindigkeit reduzieren (SLS), den Zugang zu den Straßen abzäunen (trennende Schutzeinrichtung), zur Abgasreduktion SUVs verbieten, etc.. Das ist aber alles sehr teuer und unpraktikabel(?). Aus meiner Sicht bleibt hier ein hohes, akzeptiertes Risiko bestehen.
Tatsächlich gibt es ja sogar Städte, die auf Eigenverantwortung der Autofahrer setzen und in den Innenstädten die Gehwege und optischen Abgrenzungen zur Straße komplett auflösen. Nach eigenen Aussagen haben sie weniger Unfälle als vorher!?

Wohin führt das Ganze jetzt?

Die ironisch geschriebene Analogie könnte hier im Forum zum Bumerang werden, da die technische Maschinensicherheit z.T. nicht als absolut, sondern "nur" als grundsätzlich Notwendig betrachtet wird.
Wenn man das auf die Analogie bezieht, dann wären die Corona-Maßnahmen unbedingt differenziert zu betrachten:

- *grundsätzlich *sind die Maßnahmen als richtig einzustufen
- überzogene Maßnahmen sind zu vermeiden
- in örtlich abgegrenzten Einzelfällen (vergl. Städte ohne Trennung von Gehweg und Straße) kann eine starke Reduktion der Maßnahmen richtig sein

Nun ist aber die Datenlage noch so unzureichend, dass der Arbeitspunkt nicht seriös bestimmt werden kann. Das ist ein Grund, warum ich der Meinung bin, dass ein Auflehnen gegen die Maßnahmen, wie ärgerlich sie für den Einzelnen auch sind, nicht akzeptabel ist. Denn was soll man den tun, wenn die moderaten Maßnahmen ignoriert werden, mit denen man optimal reagieren wollte? Das Risiko ist ja da und es darf nicht zu groß werden. Also bleibt einem nur die Verschärfung der Maßnahmen (entgegen dem eigenen Willen, da man ja wiedergewählt werden will und eigentlich die Bürger "bei Laune" halten will). Das dies zu noch mehr Auflehnung führt ist doof, da auf diese Weise in eine Richtung gesteuert werden muss, die Niemand will.

Mein Appell: Maßnahmen akzeptieren! Die eigene Energie nicht für Proteste verschwenden, sondern um Verwandten, Bekannten und Nachbarn die Situation erträglicher zu machen (einzeln darf man ja noch andere Haushalte besuchen).

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Dezember 2020)

Das hast du schön geschrieben ...


MFreiberger schrieb:


> Nun ist aber die Datenlage noch so unzureichend, dass der Arbeitspunkt nicht seriös bestimmt werden kann.


Ich bemängele hier nur, dass es auch bislang niemand ernsthaft versucht hat "den Arbeitspunkt zu bestimmen" - in meinen Augen war Vieles, was bisher so gelaufen ist, nur dem Profilieren Einzelner dienlich ...



MFreiberger schrieb:


> Mein Appell: Maßnahmen akzeptieren! Die eigene Energie nicht für Proteste verschwenden, sondern um Verwandten, Bekannten und Nachbarn die Situation erträglicher zu machen (einzeln darf man ja noch andere Haushalte besuchen).


Genau ...
Morgens fahre ich zu meiner Tochter,
Mittags zu meinen Schwiegereltern
und Nachmitags zu meinem Sohn
... und zwischendurch war ich noch einkaufen ...
Fällt dir da etwas auf ...?

Viele Geschäfte und Restaurants sind geschlossen (in denen das mit dem Abstand etc. funktioniert hat) ... aber die Kirchen sind noch alle auf ... 8)  (in denen das, zumindestens bei uns, nachweislich nicht funktioniert hat)


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das hast du schön geschrieben ...
> 
> Ich bemängele hier nur, dass es auch bislang niemand ernsthaft versucht hat "den Arbeitspunkt zu bestimmen" - in meinen Augen war vieles, was bisher so gelaufen ist, nur dem Profilioeren Einzelner dienlich ...
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist ja genau der Arbeitspunkt, der zu suchen ist. 
Ich denke auch, man muß jeweils mit den Erfahrungen nachjustieren, aber das sieht dann schnell aus, wie Herumwerkeln, mal so, mal so. Schwierige Sache das oder?


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Dezember 2020)

Natürlich schwierig ... aber wenn man nicht damit startet (und das hat man m.E. noch nicht) dann wird man auch nicht zu einem Ende kommen ...


----------



## MFreiberger (29 Dezember 2020)

Moin Larry,



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das hast du schön geschrieben ...



danke für die Blumen.




Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich bemängele hier nur, dass es auch bislang niemand ernsthaft versucht hat "den Arbeitspunkt zu bestimmen" - in meinen Augen war Vieles, was bisher so gelaufen ist, nur dem Profilieren Einzelner dienlich ...



Ich hoffe, dass es Leute gibt, die es ernsthaft versuchen bzw. versucht haben. Das Einzelne es zum Profilieren verwenden, ist sicher richtig und bedauernswert. Allerdings liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass man nur diese Einzelnen wahrnimmt, da genau die es sind, die öffentlich auftreten.




Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Genau ...
> Morgens fahre ich zu meiner Tochter,
> Mittags zu meinen Schwiegereltern
> und Nachmitags zu meinem Sohn
> ...



Wenn Du das jeden Tag so machst, werden Dir mindestens Deine Kinder bald einen Vogel zeigen 
Ich meinte auch eher, dass man seine Energie darauf verwenden sollte, die eigene Sesibilität für die Nöte der Menschen in der eigenen Umgebung zu schärfen. Und wenn man dann erkennt, dass Jemand Unterstützung, Aufmerksamkeit, Trost, etc. benötigt, man direkt mit den gesparten Ressourcen (mentale Stärke, Geld, Freundlichkeit) helfen kann.




Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Viele Geschäfte und Restaurants sind geschlossen (in denen das mit dem Abstand etc. funktioniert hat) ... aber die Kirchen sind noch alle auf ... 8)  (in denen das, zumindestens bei uns, nachweislich nicht funktioniert hat)



Ja, leider.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Geschäfte und Restaurants grundsätzlich geschlossen werden müssten. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die "Kirchen" geschlossen werden müssten.
Wenn die - ich nenne es mal Religionsgemeinschaften - Konzepte haben, die eine Ansteckungsgefahr extrem vermindern (so wie die Restaurants und Geschäfte).

Ironie an:
Wenn die Religionsgemeinschaften gute Konzepte entwickelt haben, müssten sie ja wie die Restaurants und Geschäfte geschlossen werden 
Ironie aus

Aber das ist wieder so ein Thema, über das man sich (mit Recht!) aufregen kann. Nur sollte man überlegen, ob die Energie zum aufregen nicht anderweitig besser eingesetzt werden kann.

Denn:


> Gib mir die Gelassenheit, *Dinge* zu akzeptieren, die ich nicht *ändern kann*, den Mut, *Dinge* zu *ändern, die ich ändern kann*, und die Weisheit, das eine vom anderen zu unterscheiden.



VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Dezember 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Morgens fahre ich zu meiner Tochter,
> Mittags zu meinen Schwiegereltern
> und Nachmitags zu meinem Sohn
> ... und zwischendurch war ich noch einkaufen ...
> Fällt dir da etwas auf ...?





MFreiberger schrieb:


> Wenn Du das jeden Tag so machst, werden Dir mindestens Deine Kinder bald einen Vogel zeigen


Eher unwahrscheinlich ... sorry ... die sehen das dummerweise so wie ich ...
Ich wollte damit aber auch etwas anderes zum Ausdruck bringen - das hast du nur scheinbar nicht verstanden ... 



MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch eher, dass man seine Energie darauf verwenden sollte, die eigene Sesibilität für die Nöte der Menschen in der eigenen Umgebung zu schärfen. Und wenn man dann erkennt, dass Jemand Unterstützung, Aufmerksamkeit, Trost, etc. benötigt, man direkt mit den gesparten Ressourcen (mentale Stärke, Geld, Freundlichkeit) helfen kann.


Ich bin doch keine karitative Einrichtung.
In meinem Familien-/ Bekanntenkreis gehen wir damit bislang, so wie es aussieht, anscheinend vernünftig um - auch ohne Kontaktbeschränkungen, Abstand und Mundschutz. Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe : Augenmass - dabei wäre in dem genannten Kreis jedes Potential für eine Ansteckung gegeben (Schwägerin arbeitet beim Allgemeinmediziner, Enkelkinder gehen zur Schule / Kindergarten, Schwiegereltern im bedenklichen Alter usw.). Deswegen ja auch meine Anmerkung mit dem "Suche nach dem wirklichen Weg der Verbreitung".
Aber du hast schon Recht - ich werde das nicht ändern können. Ich werde auch sicherlich niemanden dazu bewegen können, einfach mal über die Sinnfälligkeit von Reglementierungen nachzudenken. Wir ... oder jedenfalls die meißten von uns ... sind halt Lemminge und machen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kenne (kannte) sowohl Tote, als auch schwere Verläuft, Krankenschwestern und Intensivpfleger.
> Mach  es doch einfach mal, geh in eine Intensivstation (Oder zumindest soweit du kommst). Wer weiß wie du dann redest...
> .



Das finde ich auch nur leider kommt man selbst als Angehöriger, nur mit Ausnahmegenehmigungen 
eines Oberarztes ins Krankenhaus, es sei den man muss rein, weil man krank ist.


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch nur leider kommt man selbst als Angehöriger, nur mit Ausnahmegenehmigungen
> eines Oberarztes ins Krankenhaus, es sei den man muss rein, weil man krank ist.



Klar, das stimmt natürlich, der Vorschlag wäre wohl kaum umsetzbar. :-(

@Larry

Es gibt soviele absolut dämliche Menschen, dass man es kaum glauben kann.
Vor ca.6 Wochen zeigt uns unsere Tochter eine WhatsApp-Story. Da ist ein ehemaliger Bekannter (ca 20 J.) von ihr mit Freunden nachts in der S-Bahn/Zug unterwegs, keine Maske, saufen, trallala. Ausgestiegen irgendwo knapp außerhalb Berlins, durch einen dreckigen nassen Tunnel in einen Bunker, Tür auf und da war dann laute Disco-Mugge, Alkohol, krachvoll mit jungen Leuten. Das ist nur ein Beispiel. Oder schau nach Ösiland, da stehen die dicht an dicht am Lift oder noch besser im Lift. Was ist das???


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (7 Januar 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ausgestiegen irgendwo knapp außerhalb Berlins, durch einen dreckigen nassen Tunnel in einen Bunker, Tür auf und da war dann laute Disco-Mugge, Alkohol, krachvoll mit jungen Leuten. Das ist nur ein Beispiel.


War das anders zu erwarten, wenn Gastronomie (die ein Hygiene- und Schutzkonzept haben!!!) dicht machen müssen? Ist doch logisch, dass viele dann auf private Räumlichkeiten umsteigen - nicht, dass ich das gut finde, aber wären Gastro & Co. noch offen, gäbe es weniger solcher privaten Superspreader Events, davon bin ich überzeugt!!

Am allerlustigsten finde ich nun die Regelung, dass statt ein weiterer Haushalt (max. 5 gesamt) jetzt nur noch eigener Hausstand plus 1 weitere Person sich treffen dürfen.
Wenn Mama *oder *Papa mich dann besuchen steckt sich halt nur noch einer an und trägt es dann nach Hause. Das ist natürlich viel besser, als wenn sich beide auf einmal anstecken (mit einem maximalen Delay von vielleicht einem halben Tag wenn es hoch kommt )...

Dann der 15-km-Radius - Wahnsinn... Annahme: Kreis Gütersloh hat Inzidenz von > 200 = ich darf z. B. nicht zu meinen Eltern, da 25 km entfernt / Kreis Paderborn hat Inzidenz < 200 = Eltern dürfen mich besuchen... und wer will das kontrollieren? Das man für solche Beschlüsse 4,5 h tagen muss ist ein Witz ansich... als ob die Maßnahmen gewürfelt werden so nach dem Motto "Sodele, wie demonstrieren wir denn heute mal wieder unsere Macht?"


----------



## MFreiberger (7 Januar 2021)

Moin,



Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> [..]nach dem Motto "Sodele, wie demonstrieren wir denn heute mal wieder unsere Macht?"



wohl eher "S*ö*dele" 


Jetzt ist es hier in NRW so, dass die Schulen (auch Grundschulen) bis 31.01.21 dicht bleiben. Aber Notbetreuung geht. Dann darf aber nicht mehr gelehrt werden!? Also kommen die Kinder nach einem ganzen Tag Notbetreuung nach Hause und müssen dann noch lernen (und zwar das entsprechende Tagespensum).
Das geht natürlich nicht. Deswegen war Herr Laschet auch so schlau und appeliert an den gesunden Menschenverstand (was bisher ja auch so gut funktioniert hat) und bittet darum, wo möglich (?), die Kinder zu Hause zu betreuen.
Dafür haben die Eltern dann auch pro Elternteil, pro Kind 10 weitere "Krankentage", die sie nehmen können zur Betreuung zu Hause. Allerdings nur mit ~>60% vergütet. Wer macht das denn? Dann doch lieber zur Notbetreuung. Da das aber nicht sein soll, wird jetzt geprüft, für die 10 zusätzlichen "Krankentage" 100% zu vergüten. Muss aber noch beraten werden.
Allerdings bin ich in Hessen angestellt. Und nun? In NRW sollen die Kids möglichst zu Hause betreut werden, aber der AG in Hessen zahlt das natürlich nicht - in Hessen gibt es diese Zusatztage ja nicht.

Auf der einen Seite finde ich es ja gut, dass die Länder die Schärfe der Maßnahmen individuell an die Infektionslage anpassen können. Aber auf der anderen Seite müssten Vorgaben dazu vom Bund kommen.

Etwa so:
Vom Bund wird ein Maßnahmenkatalog erarbeitet und Grenzwerte der Inzidenz festgelegt.
Die Länder können dann im erlaubten Rahmen sagen welche Maßnahmen bei Ihnen gelten.

Aber es ist m.E. ziemlich unübersichtlich und verwirrend, wenn jedes Land selber Maßnahmen entwickelt.
Oder aber: die, von den Ländern erarbeiteten Maßnahmen müssen vom Bund geprüft und freigegeben werden.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Januar 2021)

Sag mal Sven, 
reicht dir das nicht, wie es jetzt ist?
Eine Frage „Wer soll das Kontrollieren?“, darum geht es nicht,
du sollst ganz einfach deinen Verstand einschalten und Abstand 
halten. Ansonsten werden wir den Virus nicht los und auch nicht
den Lookdown. 
Du darfst ja gerne mal nach England rüberschauen, dar werden
Krebs-Patienten auf den Weg zum OP wieder zurückgeschoben, weil
Sie sonst einen Intensiv Platz blockieren. Sauerstoff wird rationiert,
Patienten kommen nicht ins Krankhaus, sie stehen in der Schlange im
Krankentransporter vor den Krankenhaus.
Dann jammert ihr rum, das ihr eure Schnitzel mit Pommes nicht im 
Lieblings Restaurant Essen könnt. 
Oder man nicht ins Sauerland fahren darf um den Anwohnern in den
Garten zu pissen. 

Ich finde das Armselig!


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (7 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sag mal Sven,
> reicht dir das nicht, wie es jetzt ist?
> Eine Frage „Wer soll das Kontrollieren?“, darum geht es nicht,
> du sollst ganz einfach deinen Verstand einschalten und Abstand
> ...


Was meinst du mit "reicht dir das nicht, wie es jetzt ist?"? Natürlich Verstand einschalten und Abstand halten, schon klar. Aber da brauch nur mal wieder beim Fleischer aus Rheda irgendwas sein und schon ist der ganze Kreis betroffen... da hat doch letztes Jahr schon ein Gericht in MS gesagt, dass man hier mehr differenzieren muss... Wie auch immer, ich kann mit den Maßnahmen aktuell gut leben.

Die Situation in England kenne ich gut, da ich auch Kollegen dort habe, die mir regelmäßig berichten... klar ist das im Vergleich Meckern auf hohem Niveau, was in Deutschland abgeht. Aber ich kann nicht immer auf die ganze Welt schauen und ehrlich gesagt gehen mir die "schau dir mal andere Länder an" Argumente auf die Nerven. Das Spiel kann man ja auf jedes Thema ausweiten (in Deutschland wird Essen weggeworfen, in Afrika verhungern sie / in Deutschland wird demonstriert, in Frankreich zünden sie Autos an, etc.)... 

Was die Gastro angeht - scheiß mal auf mein Schnitzel mit Pommes... es geht ums Prinzip, dass die Maßnahmen (Schließungen von Restaurants und Kneipen MIT HYGIENEKONZEPT) in meinen Augen nicht einmal ansatzweise gerechtfertigt sind. Aber Hauptsache alle können noch ihre Religion ausleben, das ist natürlich das allerwichtigste... aber das Thema wurde hier ja auch schon ein paar mal diskutiert.

Das Verhalten der Leute im Sauerland finde ich auch nicht richtig... oder im Harz... oder in Dresden... oder vorm Capitol...


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Januar 2021)

Hallo Helmut,

ich fand an dem Beitrag von Sven nichts Armseliges - er hat doch sehr schön geschrieben was Sache ist und wohin uns unser Aktionismus führt.
Ob man damit leben kann oder nicht ... das Thema aus meiner Sicht ist, dass je mehr eingeschränkt wird - unlogisch eingeschränkt - um so mehr Menschen wird es geben, die das irgendwann nicht mehr mittragen. Wie ernst oder nicht ernst es ist spielt keine Rolle ... auch unsere Politiker müssen irgendwann einmal damit anfangen, auch wenn es nicht zum Stellenprofil gehört, ihr Gehirn zu benutzen.
Also auch aus meiner Sicht :  die letzten Massnahmen/Beschlüsse zeigen einmal mehr wie unfähig viele von denen sind - sorry ...
Aber wie Sven auch geschrieben hat :  Hauptsache die Kirchen (und hier vor Allem die Freikirchen) sind noch vollkommen uneingeschränkt - alles Andere ist unwichtig ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (7 Januar 2021)

Ich habe das "armselig" jetzt nicht auf mich bezogen, sondern auf die von Helmut erwähnten "Pisser" im Sauerland. 

Wie gesagt, ich halte mich ebenfalls an die AHA-Regeln, wo sie erforderlich bzw. gewünscht sind. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich diese bzw. generell die Maßnahmen in einigen Bereichen nicht nachvollziehen kann, weil die Zahlen und Belege diese teilweise halt nicht rechtfertigen (Gastro und Schulen keine Infektionsherde etc.)

Hatte Vorgestern übrigens noch ein nettes Erlebnis im (noch) Real in Gütersloh:
Meine Frau und ich sind einkaufen gefahren, hatten aber nur einen Chip für den Einkaufswagen dabei. Es kam, was kommen musste: Sicherheitspersonal forderte mich auf, auch einen Wagen zu nehmen. Hab gesagt, dann gib mir nen Chip. Haben wir nicht, aber da an der Info kannst du Bargeld wechseln. Ja klar, wo doch die ganze Zeit gepredigt wird, man solle Kontaktlos bezahlen habe ich natürlich den fetten Geldbeutel dabei. Mal unabhängig davon, dass man zwei Einkaufswagen als Abstandshalter braucht, was ich schon lächerlich finde, aber ganz ehrlich: Dann seht verf***t nochmal zu, dass Chips oder Einkaufswagen zur Verfügung stehen. Bei anderen Supermärkten wird schon lange kein Chip mehr in diesen Zeiten verlangt. Ganz im Gegenteil. Bei anderen wird der so gar noch vorher von der Sicherheitskraft schön desinfiziert und einem direkt übergeben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Januar 2021)

@LL,
wie willst du den sonst einschränken, die leichte Variante wurde
ja durchgezogen, aber viele schert das einen Dreck.
Also geht nur noch die harte, bis die Zahlen wieder runter gehen.
Siehe Freikirche in Herford, sehr gutes Regionales Beispiel.  
Genauso sieht es in den Restaurants, Baumärkten und Möbelhäuser 
aus, das kann man nicht überwachen, trotz Hygiene-Konzept, also 
bleibt nur allgemein dicht machen. 
Richtig so ...


----------



## Ralle (7 Januar 2021)

Ich glaub die Wagen dienen eher zu Kundenzählung, also max. Anzahl Kunden gleich vorhandene Wagen. Nervt schon manchmal, aber in deinem Fall finde ich das auch völlig übertrieben von denen.
Ich finde die Maßnahmen insgesamt richtig, habe aber auch so einige Sachen, die ich nicht gut finde. Man kanns halt nicht allen Recht machen, mich schließe ich damal ruhig mit ein ;-) Also immer die Ruhe bewahren!


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @LL,
> wie willst du den sonst einschränken, die leichte Variante wurde
> ja durchgezogen, aber viele schert das einen Dreck.
> Also geht nur noch die harte, bis die Zahlen wieder runter gehen.
> ...


Habe ich doch schon x-mal geschrieben :  nicht einfach irgendwas machen - überlegen was gemacht werden muss.
Ich hatte dazu letztens ein interessantes Interview mit einem Visologen gesehen. Die wollten eigentlich Studien anfertigen und die Verbreitung zu klären. Das wurde aber abgelehnt. Na klasse ...
Und da wären wir wieder bei dem Punkt mit dem Gehirn ...



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> also bleibt nur allgemein dicht machen.
> Richtig so ...


Genau ... machen wir doch alles dicht ...
Wir wissen ja nun, dass es etwas mit der Jahreszeit zu tun hat.
Solange wir also Winter haben wird sich nichts ändern - egal welche Schwachsinns-Massnahmen sich noch ausgedacht werden.
Und wie schon geschrieben :  Arbeiten und zur Kirche gehen dürfen wir ja alle noch. Naja ... und Einkaufen - aber das zu verbieten wird wohl schlecht gehen.
Die Unlogik der Massnahmen anhand des Beispiels von Sven ist komplett an dir vorbei gegangen ...?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Januar 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> .. Und wie schon geschrieben :  Arbeiten und zur Kirche gehen dürfen wir ja alle noch. Naja ... und Einkaufen - aber das zu verbieten wird wohl schlecht gehen...


Natürlich geht das, das nennt man Quarantäne. Und das war in der jüngsten Vergangenheit bereits für ganze Stadtgebiete verhängt worden, wenn ich mal höflichst daran erinnern darf.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (7 Januar 2021)

Hi,

Ich muss meinen Senf auch mal dazu geben: Ehrlich gesagt geht mir ganze Diskussion mit den bisherigen Regeln ein wenig auf den Zeiger. Wie das jetzt klappen soll mit nur einer zusätzlichen Person zu einem Haushalt ist doch völlig egal, versteht denn keiner, dass man einfach mal für zwei Wochen Zuhause bleiben soll?! Ist das denn so schwer? Wenn ich in den Urlaub fliege,  seh ich auch Leute mal zwei Wochen nicht aber jetzt ist das natürlich ein riesen Problem. 
Leider hab ich auch schon gelernt, dass man mit Apellen an den gesunden Menschenverstand leider nicht mehr weit kommt. 
Und diese Regelung mit den 15km ist, zumindest bei uns in Bayern, ja nur auf touristische Ausflüge beschränkt. 

Ich sehe in den neuen Regelungen einfach die diplomatische Antwort auf "Bleibt verdammt nochmals Zuhause". 

Und das man auf die Arbeit muss bzw im Home Office arbeiten, liegt einfach nur daran, dass irgendjemand den ganzen Spaß auch bezahlen muss. 

Schöne Grüße vom Sofa

Gesendet von meinem SM-A600FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (8 Januar 2021)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Wie das jetzt klappen soll mit nur einer zusätzlichen Person zu einem Haushalt ist doch völlig egal, versteht denn keiner, dass man einfach mal für zwei Wochen Zuhause bleiben soll?! Ist das denn so schwer? Wenn ich in den Urlaub fliege,  seh ich auch Leute mal zwei Wochen nicht aber jetzt ist das natürlich ein riesen Problem.


Tja, wenns denn mal bei zwei Wochen bleiben würde... bis auf kleinere Ausnahmen im Sommer letzten Jahres geht das jetzt schon 10 Monate so - und da hatten wir noch das Tönnies-Problem wo der ganze Kreis dicht gemacht wurde! Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass das bei webasto der Fall war. Erst hieß es man solle Reisen ins Ausland vermeiden und lieber "Urlaub" in Deutschland machen (wenn man denn überhaupt Leute aufgenommen hat - ich spreche jetzt mal für meinen LK) und jetzt werden selbst Tagesausflüge sanktioniert. Was kommt als nächstes? Sperrt euch im Scheißhaus ein und lasst die Fenster zu???

Wie gesagt, ich halte mich dran, weil ich es muss - nicht etwas weil ich überzeugt bin, weil die Maßnahmen in keinerlei Relation zu den Zahlen bzw. Belegen stehen. Diese fehlen nämlich schlicht und ergreifend, weil man sich nur an einem Wert aufgeilt, nämlich der Inzidenz.

Und nochmal: Das Verhalten einiger Menschen im Sauerland oder Harz ist beschämend, keine Frage. Aber beim Skifahren, Snowboarden oder Rodeln habe ich in der Regel Masken auf (wenn auch keine FFP2, aber die wird ja im Alltag auch nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben) und Abstand hält man auch. Übrigens, die Gartenpisserei gab es in Winterberg, Willingen & Co. schon lange vor Corona und ist natürlich ein Problem... Aber solange Kollege Scholz sagt, dass noch genug Mittel im Topf sind, sind Pauschalschließungen ja eh kein Problem...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2021)

Die Gartenpisserei war nicht so weil Gastätten geöffnet waren.
Jetzt sind Skilifte und Gaststätten geschlossen, Pisten gesperrt,
aber man muss ja trotzdem dorthin. Weil Ischgel und Co sind
ja auch geschlossen. 

Heute hat das RKI wieder 1088 Tote gemeldet, es scheint ja erst zu tangieren 
wenn Opa oder die Freundin betroffen sind. Ansonsten scheint es ja normal zu
sein ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Heute hat das RKI wieder 1088 Tote gemeldet, es scheint ja erst zu tangieren
> wenn Opa oder die Freundin betroffen sind. Ansonsten scheint es ja normal zu sein ...



Da hast du Recht - ich habe auch noch die herz-ergreifende Rede von Angela im Hinterkopf ...
Was  ist denn aber, wenn Opa und/oder Opa oder Vater und/oder Mutter einfach  so sterben (weil sie im passenden Alter sind) und man sie, weil man  sich an die "Spielregeln" gehalten hat, nicht mehr gesehen hat ?
Hast du dir das Szenario mal in deinen Schädel gehämmert ?
Ich halte mich übrigens auch (mehr oder weniger) an den Quatsch - hauptsächlich aber weil es nicht anders geht ...



SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Und das man auf die Arbeit muss bzw im Home Office arbeiten, liegt einfach nur daran, dass irgendjemand den ganzen Spaß auch bezahlen muss.


Dazu hatte Markus ja schon mal etwas Nettes geschrieben ... die Rechnung dafür wird noch kommen ... und die bezahlen dann wir alle ...
Im Grunde tun wir das ja jetzt sogar schon ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2021)

Wie jetzt „Opa muss sterben weil er über 60 ist?“

PS. Im übrigen ist Corona noch nichts, wenn uns die Folgen 
von Klimawandel treffen. Die Vorboten sind schon da.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie jetzt „Opa muss sterben weil er über 60 ist?“



Was möchtest du mir mit dieser Aussage sagen ...?
Da ich nicht weiß, was du hier meintest, aber igendetwas verstanden zu haben meine :  hast du schon davon gehört, dass Leute einfach so und ohne Corona zu haben, sterben ? Vielleicht weil sie "ihr Alter" erreicht haben ? Oder weil sie eine andere Krankheit haben ...?

Was hat der Klimawandel mit Corona zu tun ?
Im Gegenteil :  Dank Corona erreichen wir ja im Augenblick unsere Klimaziele ... 8)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2021)

Ja habe ich, nur mit Corona bekommt Opa einen kräftigen Tritt,
von den er sich nicht mehr erholt. Vielleicht hätte er noch 20 Jahre
leben können. Corona ist keine einfache Grippe, die wenigsten landen
damit auf einer Intensivstation. 
Ich denke da auch nur an mich selber, weil ich über die Feiertage auf
einer Intensivstation gelegen habe und bin froh das da noch Platz für mich
war. Ich bin zwar über 50, aber immer noch unter 60.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Januar 2021)

Leider kann ich den Bezug deiner Aussage zu meiner nicht herstellen - sorry ...
Hier noch einmal zum Rekapitulieren :


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Was  ist denn aber, wenn Opa und/oder Opa oder Vater und/oder Mutter einfach  so sterben (weil sie im passenden Alter sind) und man sie, weil man  sich an die "Spielregeln" gehalten hat, nicht mehr gesehen hat ?


----------



## MFreiberger (8 Januar 2021)

Moin,



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Heute hat das RKI wieder 1088 Tote gemeldet, es scheint ja erst zu tangieren
> wenn Opa oder die Freundin betroffen sind. Ansonsten scheint es ja normal zu
> sein ...



aber das ist doch normal, dass, wenn man persönlich betroffen ist, die Sicht auf die Dinge anders ist.


Im Straßenverkehr haben wir - trotz entsprechender technischer (Airbag, Seitenaufprallschutz, Assistenzsysteme), organisatorischer (Verkehrsregeln, STVO), persönlicher (Führerscheinprüfung) Maßnahmen - weiterhin >3000Tote/Jahr zu beklagen. Als Jugendlicher Autofahrer geht man trotzdem mit dem Thema anders um, als wenn man Familienvater ist oder schon einmal von einem Unfall betroffen war.

Selbstmord: ~10.000/Jahr. Wenn jemand aus der eigenen Familie oder Bekanntenkreis Selbstmord begangen hat, gehe ich damit auch sensibler um. Wenn ich mit dem Thema nie in Berührung gekommen bin, ist es "nur" eine Zahl.

Ansonsten sind 2019 dies die häufigsten Todesursachen:
331.200 - Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen
231.300 - Krebs
 67.000 - Krankheiten des Atmungssystems (2019 war Corona noch kein Thema)

Auch das alles tangiert mich nur bedingt. Ja, Krebs war schon mal unter den Todesursachen (Vater, Schwiegervater). Trotzdem ist Krebs für mich jetzt keine Krankheit, wegen der ich mir besondere Sorgen/Gedanken mache.
Und es gibt kein Tabakverbot. Nur die dringende Empfehlung auf Tabak zu verzichten. 


Bitte beachten: das alles sind nur Beispiele bzw. Informationen. Bitte nicht allgemeingültig kommentieren.


Natürlich soll man sich an Regeln halten. Es hat jeder Situationsbedingt (Familienstatus, Arbeitsstatus, Ehrenamtlichenstatus, Vereinsstatus, etc.) aufgrund der verhängten Coronaregeln jetzt eine größere oder geringere Abweichung zu seinem bisherigen Leben. Damit ist auch der Blick darauf, wie normal es jetzt ist, relativ.

Und ja, eine statistische Zahl (gemeldete Tote), erzeugt bei mir nur eine geringe Abweichung zur Vor-Corona-Normalität. Das Maskentragen, die Lockdowns, etc. erzeugen bei mir eine höhere Abweichung zur Vor-Corona-Normalität.

Corona ist da und wird bleiben. Da können wir noch so viel Abstand halten, Masken tragen, sich impfen lassen.

Es ist sicher nicht einfach, die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen. Manche Entscheidungen erscheinen zu überzogen, manche zu lasch(et), mache zu unausgewogen.

Aber was ist denn das Ziel?
- Corona ausrotten? Unwahrscheinlich, ist bisher ausschließlich bei den Pocken gelungen.
- Corona laufen lassen? Natürlich nicht! Wir wollen ja nicht sterben und deswegen versuchen wir etwas gegen Corona zu unternehmen.
- Coronainfektionen reduzieren? Unwahrscheinlich
- Coronakrankheit reduzieren oder abmildern? Ja - geht mit Masken, Abstand, Impfen
- Coronasterbefälle reduzieren? Ja - geht mit Masken, Abstand, Impfen

Also: Masken, Abstand, Impfen

Masken und Abstand nerven, also Impfen.

Jetzt gibt es aber Menschen, die sterben an der Impfung. Das Risiko gehen wir als Gesellschaft gerne ein, wenn wir dadurch auf Masken und Abstand verzichten können. Außerdem tangiert das ja erst, wenn Angehörige betroffen sind. Ansonsten scheint das Impfen ja normal zu sein.


Fazit: Es kommt immer auf den eigenen Standpunkt an. Wenn wir als Gemeinschaft gegen Corona kämpfen, werden Individuen benachteiligt oder bevorzugt. Da Egosimus ein starker Charakterzug des Menschen ist, werden sich immer Leute, die benachteiligt werden oder Angst haben, in Zukunft benachteiligt zu werden, gegen die Regeln wenden.


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (11 Januar 2021)

In Bezug auf die Sinnhaftig- oder Sinnlosigkeit mancher Maßnahmen hier mal ein Video...

https://www.bild.de/politik/inland/...ht-jetzt-wir-muessen-leben-74831930.bild.html

Und wehe es kommt mir jetzt einer mit "Ja, klar - die Bild wieder"... Der Typ stellt nur die Fragen, die Antworten sind interessant...

Gäste sind OB von Tübingen Boris Palmer (Grün), Innenminister Bayern Joachim Hermann (CSU), Volker Wissing (FDP) und Karl Lauterbach (SPD) - also für jedes Lager etwas dabei ;-)


----------



## Kieler (17 Januar 2021)

So, es musste sein.
Am Samstag lieferte Amazon die neue Haarschneidemaschine und ich bin sofort zum Selbstversuch geschritten. 
Nun stellt sich nur die Frage, ob ich nächste Woche noch auf die Baustelle gelassen werde.
Als ZZ Top bin ich weggefahren und als Skinhead komme ich zurück.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2021)

Kieler schrieb:


> So, es musste sein.
> Am Samstag lieferte Amazon die neue Haarschneidemaschine und ich bin sofort zum Selbstversuch geschritten.
> Nun stellt sich nur die Frage, ob ich nächste Woche noch auf die Baustelle gelassen werde.
> Als ZZ Top bin ich weggefahren und als Skinhead komme ich zurück.



Tja, unser Hund ist besser dran als ich ... er darf zum Friseur


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Januar 2021)

Ich sehe das locker - ist dann halt "Back to the 70s" ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Januar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja, unser Hund ist besser dran als ich ... er darf zum Friseur


Darfst du mit rein, oder musst du draußen warten?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja, unser Hund ist besser dran als ich ... er darf zum Friseur



Knurr und Bell doch mal, vielleicht kommst du auch dran. 

Ich habe den Vorteil, das ich eine Kojak-Friseur habe, für
die jüngeren, es kann früher eine Fernseh Serie „Einsatz in Manhattan“.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe den Vorteil, das ich eine Kojak-Friseur habe ...


Man könnte auch sagen :
Helmut ist Frühaufsteher - er hat morgens immer "etwas mehr" Gesicht zu waschen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen :
> Helmut ist Frühaufsteher - er hat morgens immer "etwas mehr" Gesicht zu waschen ...



Von Kinn bis in den Nacken


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Januar 2021)

Man könnte es aber auch Mittelscheitel nennen.


----------



## Heinileini (17 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe den Vorteil, dass ich eine Kojak-Friseur habe ...


... und Kojak's Frisör war ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFOIXv2br_4


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ... und Kojak's Frisör war ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFOIXv2br_4



Zur Zeit muss ich das selber machen, ansonsten beim Türken,
der ist etwas gründlicher. Meine Augenbrauen sehen zur Zeit aus
wie bei Breschenew und die Ohren ... na ja.


----------



## zako (17 Januar 2021)

Kieler schrieb:


> Am Samstag lieferte Amazon die neue Haarschneidemaschine...
> Als ZZ Top bin ich weggefahren und als Skinhead komme ich zurück.



Wie geil ist das denn: Beauty Tipps im SPS- Forum


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn: Beauty Tipps im SPS- Forum



Ich glaube SPS-Programmierer können es gebrauchen.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich glaube SPS-Programmierer können es gebrauchen.



Als ich Mitte der Achziger letztes Jahrtausend mit der Ausbildung fertig war, gab es noch einen Dresscode.
Konstrukteure: Weißer Arbeitsmantel oder Sakko, Hemd, Stoffhose (keine Jeans).
Die Elektrokonstrukteure / SPS-Programmierer waren dann die ersten Rebellen mit Jeans und Polo-Shirt.

Fazit:
Lieber schöne Programme als schönes Äußeres


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Als ich Mitte der Achziger letztes Jahrtausend mit der Ausbildung fertig war, gab es noch einen Dresscode.
> Konstrukteure: Weißer Arbeitsmantel oder Sakko, Hemd, Stoffhose (keine Jeans).
> Die Elektrokonstrukteure / SPS-Programmierer waren dann die ersten Rebellen mit Jeans und Polo-Shirt.
> 
> ...



Uniform ist auch nicht meins.


----------



## Heinileini (17 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Uniform ist auch nicht meins.


In den beiden Firmen, in denen ich mein Praktikum absolviert habe, waren es der "Blaumann" und graue Kittel für die Ausbilder.
In der Firma, in der ich in die ElektronikEntwicklung eingestiegen und einige Wochen später in die SoftwareEntwicklung umgestiegen bin, gab es einen dreifarbigen dress code für die Kittel, also nix Uniform, sondern Polyform . 
Graue Kittel für die Mechanik und für's Lager, weisse für die Elektronik und BetriebsSystemSoftware sowie PrüfProgramme.
Eine einzige Person musste einen hellblauen Kittel tragen: die "rechte Hand" des Chefs. 
Ansonsten KittelVerbot (egal, in welcher Farbe) für Einkauf, Verkauf, Buchhaltung, AnwenderSoftware und freie Mitarbeiter bzw. Besucher. 
So konnte der Chef auf einen Blick erfassen, ob sich Abteilungsfremde im Raum befand, was für ihn Grund gewesen wäre, umgehend nachzuforschen.
Private Kontakte? Oder etwa Kooperationen/Absprachen zwischen Abteilungen, die ohne seine Kenntnis und ohne seinen ausdrücklichen Segen hinter seinem Rücken stattfanden?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 April 2021)

Xxx

Kommt mir bekannt vor, das ist doch die gleiche Anschrift wie von dem gelöschten VannyTR SPAM kürzlich.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 April 2021)

Wir hatten den sowieso schon als potentiellen Spammer auf dem Schirm ... und ... BINGO ... 8)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2021)

Gestern gab es einen neuen Rekord bei den Impfungen in D.
Erstmals > 1 mio Impfungen/d


----------



## ducati (8 Mai 2021)

Hmm, warum fällt mir bei der von den USA gerade vorgeschlagenen Freigabe der Patente nur folgendes ein:

Die Patente liegen in Deutschland und die hauptsächliche Produktion findet aktuell in USA statt?

Kann irgendwie nicht glauben, dass es um die Menschen in Afrika geht...

Mal wieder ein gutes Beispiel, wie ein auf den ersten Blick menschenfreundlicher Vorschlag in Wirklichkeit dem eigenen Eigennutz dient...

Also es geht in Wirklichkeit nicht darum, dass das "arme" Afrika keine Patentgebühren zahlen muss, sondern die "reichen" USA sich das Geld sparen wollen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Mai 2021)

Die USA betreibt eine Art Impf Nationalismus und hat mit viel
Geld Impfdosen aufgekauft, deshalb sind die auch schon fast 
durch. Europa hat sich da anders verhalten und sogar 200 Mio.
Dosen abgeben. Jetzt wo in den USA alles gut ist, kann sich der
Herr Biden hinstellen und solche Wohltaten verkünden. 
Im Übrigen nutzt es nichts das Patente freigegeben werden,
weil die armen Länder aus Technologischer Sicht nicht in der Lage 
sind den Impfstoff zu produzieren, das ist viel zu komplex, deshalb 
ist ja auch Biontech in die USA gegangen um überhaupt die Menge
herzustellen zu können. Das heißt die Armen Länder müssen den Impfstoff 
in den USA kaufen, diese zahlen dann keine Patentgebühren mehr. 

Das ist wie mit den Gas aus Nordstream II, wir dürfen das Gas von Russland nicht
kaufen, aber die USA darf einer der größten Erdöl-Importeure für Russisches
Erdöl sein.

https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...aber-weiter-gegen-nord-stream-2/27039762.html


----------



## Blockmove (8 Mai 2021)

Zu dem Thema gibt es auch eine nette Aussage des Biontech Chefs.
Er sagt, dass der Welt mehr geholfen wäre, wenn die USA ihre Blockade bei den Impfrohstoffen aufgeben würden.


----------



## ducati (8 Mai 2021)

Ja, am Anfang der Coronakrise, war überall die Hoffnung groß, dass die Welt enger zusammenrückt und gemeinsam und pragmatisch an den großen Problemen der Zeit arbeitet.

Aktuell ist auf vielen Ebenen das Gegenteil der Fall, jeder gegen jeden steht auf der Agenda.
USA <-> China <-> Rußland <-> EU <-> England usw.
Selbst innerhalb der EU ist sich kaum jemand einig...


----------



## Blockmove (8 Mai 2021)

Sieht man es aus der Sicht von Finanz, Pharmaindustrie und auch Politik, dann ist Covid 19 nahezu überwunden.
Jetzt geht es um Themen wie Einfluß, Investitionen und Gewinne.
Und natürlich gibt das jetzt ein Hauen und Stechen im Sinne von Jeder gegen Jeden.

Wir im D-A-CH-Raum verkraften es wirtschaftlich deutlich besser als viele andere (auch wohlhabende) Länder.
Klar, dass da die USA von Amerika First nicht abrücken können.
Für Boris Johnson fällt Corona auch als Ausrede für die wirtschaftlichen Folgen des Brexit weg.

Es bleibt spannend


----------



## ducati (8 Mai 2021)

Ich hätte es halt besser gefunden, wenn das hier eingetreten wäre:

https://kress.de/news/detail/beitra...wundern-werden-wenn-die-krise-vorbei-ist.html

🤷*♂️

der Beitrag stammt von vor einem Jahr...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Mai 2021)

Neuestens liest man auf wissenschaftlichen Seiten davon, dass das menschliche Erbgut zu einem gewissen Prozentsatz (versch. genannte Zahlen) aus viraler DNA besteht. Bisher nahm man an, dass diese Bausteine nicht vererbt werden. Heute wird behauptet, dass dadurch Viren an der Evolution maßgeblich beteiligt sind. Ich schlussfolgere, in Zukunft haben wir lauter Mutanten um uns herum, nicht durch das Impfen sondern durch den Virus. Das ist schon krass! Der Iratuskäfer lässt grüßen.

Dazu würde ich gerne mehr wissen. Falls mal jemand fundierende Aussagen aufschnappt?


----------



## Captain Future (8 Mai 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, am Anfang der Coronakrise, war überall die Hoffnung groß, dass die Welt enger zusammenrückt und gemeinsam und pragmatisch an den großen Problemen der Zeit arbeitet.



ist ungefähr so, als wenn man mit 40 noch an den Weihnachtsmann glaubt....
Sei froh das Corona nicht so schlimm ist wie.... sagen wir mal wie das Marburg-Virus oder Ebola.
Was meinst Du bei den ganzen Egoisten was dann los wäre. Jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste... das habe ich aus der Scheiße gelernt.

Die jetzt geimpft sind können auch nicht Warten bis alle geimpft sind..... ne die wollen im Biergarten sitzen, nach Malle und scheiß auf die anderen
die noch keinen Termin haben oder an der Reihe waren.

Noch ist der Affenzirkus nicht vorbei.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Mai 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> .. Die jetzt geimpft sind können auch nicht Warten bis alle geimpft sind..... ne die wollen im Biergarten sitzen, nach Malle und scheiß auf die anderen
> die noch keinen Termin haben oder an der Reihe waren...


Ja klar wollen die im Biergarten sitzen und nach Malle fliegen! Und die Gastwirte warten schon sehr lange darauf! Darum geht es doch! Wie egoistisch ist das denn, denen das nicht zu gönnen? Du Medienopfer  !

Ich bin übrigens auch noch nicht geimpft.


----------



## Captain Future (9 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ja klar wollen die im Biergarten sitzen und nach Malle fliegen! Und die Gastwirte warten schon sehr lange darauf! Darum geht es doch! Wie egoistisch ist das denn, denen das nicht zu gönnen? Du Medienopfer  !
> 
> Ich bin übrigens auch noch nicht geimpft.



Medienopfer ich... Danke für den Lacher am Morgen und übrigens ich auch nicht


----------



## vollmi (10 Mai 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Medienopfer ich... Danke für den Lacher am Morgen und übrigens ich auch nicht



weisst du eigentlich, dass immer wenn du was schreibst, bei mir phil fuldner im kopf dröhnt?


----------



## Captain Future (11 Mai 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> weisst du eigentlich, dass immer wenn du was schreibst, bei mir phil fuldner im kopf dröhnt?



um Himmels willen Vollmi dachte eigentlich beim Reitsport kann man gut Abschalten und das sorgt für einen Ausgleich.


----------



## vollmi (11 Mai 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> um Himmels willen Vollmi dachte eigentlich beim Reitsport kann man gut Abschalten und das sorgt für einen Ausgleich.



Beim Reiten lese ich dich ja nicht  aber danach dafür, und dann werden wieder Kindheitserinnerungen wach. 
Sky hat ja netterweise während des Lockdowns viele alte Serien wieder hervorgekramt. Unter anderem auch CaptainFuture alles an einem Stück. Da kann ich also auch super Abschalten.


----------



## Captain Future (11 Mai 2021)

Zum Glück haben wir es bald geschafft.... mir gehen die Serien bald aus....


----------

